# Goat Whisperer's & SBC's kidding thread: kidding storm



## Goat Whisperer

Pics to come 

Mariah, the std. Lamanacha is in labor & possibly the Mini mancha Trouble. 

Leah had quints last night, I know most of y'all already know that 

BABY GOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

@luvmypets Is this good enough for ya? LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos

Yay for baby goats!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope all goes smoothly and you have lots of girls


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm excited to follow along. Exciting news


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!! Best wishes for safe, healthy deliveries and kids!!
Look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## luvmypets

This is perfect!


----------



## Southern by choice

this has been the craziest day ever!
will update later- another about to go!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! So exciting!! I'm excited with you both! Praying for safe deliveries/kids for this next one too!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that all goes smoothly and healthy kids!   for doelings!


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> this has been the craziest day ever!
> will update later- another about to go!


LOTS OF PICTURES! Gotta quench our thirst for baby goaties


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mariah kidded.........TWIN GIRLS

Trouble kidded.........2 GIRLS 1 boy

Ruth kidded..............TWIN DOES!


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Mariah kidded.........TWIN GIRLS
> 
> Trouble kidded.........2 GIRLS 1 boy
> 
> Ruth kidded..............TWIN DOES!


OMG ! CONGRATS


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Crazy day! 

Had an issue....SBC probably do an update 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY   

GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! 

Of course I had someone that was waiting for a buck out of Ruth....Not gonna complain though!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Goat Whisperer said:


> Mariah kidded.........TWIN GIRLS
> 
> Trouble kidded.........2 GIRLS 1 boy
> 
> Ruth kidded..............TWIN DOES!


Exciting, and surely a kidding in your favor.


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Crazy day!
> 
> Had an issue....SBC probably do an update
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY
> 
> GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course I had someone that was waiting for a buck out of Ruth....Not gonna complain though!



This is the reason I wish we had more animals, one ewe a year gets boring after awhile, especially after I log on everyday to see new goatie pics


----------



## Latestarter

I posted, but it never posted???!!  I had typed/sent:

FANTASTIC!!!  You really need to keep that buck!  He's doing a great job!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on all the kids!!!


----------



## luvmypets

See, now you HAVE to keep a few does


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay! Congratulations @Goat Whisperer! 

Now waiting for pictures of six doelings and one buckling.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!! Wow, four girls kidding in two days? How fun/exciting/super busy!!
How many boys/girls does the doe that has 5 have?

ETA: I just found your other thread where you mentioned she had 3 girls/2 boys! Congratulations on all of the babies, and again, sorry one of the quints didn't make it.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats
Lots of girls
Hope it's a girl year for all of us
Edited
Who was Ruth bred to?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats
> Lots of girls
> Hope it's a girl year for all of us
> Edited
> Who was Ruth bred to?


I hope its a doe year for everyone too. I think @Sweetened set the trend! LOL

Ruth & Leah were bred to Lil' Joe
They are very nice. Its gonna be hard to choose who will stay and who will go.
All of Leah's kids look great....but this one boy... his structure is so nice already. I know he is going to be a nice herdsire.
Both of Ruthies does are light gold with a little white. I think 1 is polled & 1 is horned.


----------



## Ferguson K

I hope you're setting a trend. Kidding is about to start here, too. Congratulations!!


----------



## Southern by choice

We will try and get pics up today. 

Seriously asking ourselves why on earth are we bottle feeding again?
Oh yeah, for the future owners of these goats... that's why.

Every 4 hours milk and feed.... I know it will only be for 3-4 days but OHHHHHHHHHHHHH 3-4 days is a LONGGGGGG time.


On another note- Goat Whisperer's  2 does out of Ruthie- 
Drooling over them- they are stunning! 
Happy my buck Lil' Joe produced such nice kids. 

Her goat Leah was on "trial"- her FF udder was nice but GW was not overly impressed... she decided to wait ti 2F with Leah to see if she would keep her or sell her. Wellllllll..... Leah's 2nd udder is sweet! Very happy about that so Leah will be staying. 

"Chance" our mean Lamancha buck (LOL GW owns him and I own the doe) may have earned a small reprieve. Chance has produced many offspring and he produces well. We may have to get him "collected" -  @OneFineAcre  do you collect?  I would love to have straws from him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We will try and get pics up today.
> 
> Seriously asking ourselves why on earth are we bottle feeding again?
> Oh yeah, for the future owners of these goats... that's why.
> 
> Every 4 hours milk and feed.... I know it will only be for 3-4 days but OHHHHHHHHHHHHH 3-4 days is a LONGGGGGG time.
> 
> 
> On another note- Goat Whisperer's  2 does out of Ruthie-
> Drooling over them- they are stunning!
> Happy my buck Lil' Joe produced such nice kids.
> 
> Her goat Leah was on "trial"- her FF udder was nice but GW was not overly impressed... she decided to wait ti 2F with Leah to see if she would keep her or sell her. Wellllllll..... Leah's 2nd udder is sweet! Very happy about that so Leah will be staying.
> 
> "Chance" our mean Lamancha buck (LOL GW owns him and I own the doe) may have earned a small reprieve. Chance has produced many offspring and he produces well. We may have to get him "collected" -  @OneFineAcre  do you collect?  I would love to have straws from him.



This is the company that collected our bucks.  They made 3 stops in NC this past fall.  They come to NC every fall.
They have a mobile lab and the whole set up. They also have semen for sale.  We got some from a Piddlin Acres buck and a Pholia Farm buck.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congrats & Awesome!!!!   Must be having one little party over that way!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congrats!  Wow on the does - that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!!!  This is so exciting, to see all these does!  I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Southern by choice

Video up on *FB-* it is an open page so you don't need a FB account... best I can do right now.

Babies all slept through the night last night! WooHoo!


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Video up on *FB-* it is an open page so you don't need a FB account... best I can do right now.
> 
> Babies all slept through the night last night! WooHoo!


That is great news!


----------



## samssimonsays

I LOVE that video LOL.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Too cute!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Adorable!   Love goat kids so much!  Still 4-5 more months until I have some of my own, so thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Latestarter

That's awesome! All those little babies hopping around and bleating!  I NEED some of that!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hens and Roos

You sure have a bunch of cuties there!!   Some of the colors are similar to those we have(golden)!

DD wants to know about the one who look greyish with the white butt(facing the camera)....is that a buckling???


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> DD wants to know about the one who look greyish with the white butt(facing the camera)....is that a buckling???



I have to watch the video again... I have no idea.
We have only 2 Nigie boys and 1 MM boy all others are does....


----------



## Southern by choice

@Hens and Roos - That is a Standard Lamancha doe.
Grey with white right? Tall?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> @Hens and Roos - That is a Standard Lamancha doe.
> Grey with white right? Tall?



yep thinking that is the one....DD says ... was hoping it was a mini ....but still cute!


----------



## Sweetened

So awesome!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Video up on *FB-* it is an open page so you don't need a FB account... best I can do right now.
> 
> Babies all slept through the night last night! WooHoo!


I just found this. Im not on FB, and it tells me I have to login to view the video.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> I just found this. Im not on FB, and it tells me I have to login to view the video.



It is an open page so just scroll down you can still see the video without an account or having to sign in.

My daughter doesn't have an account and she goes on everyone's page... she just cannot post. Including ours LOL

Sometimes she will have to type in a scramble word so FB knows it is a person.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> It is an open page so just scroll down you can still see the video without an account or having to sign in.
> 
> My daughter doesn't have an account and she goes on everyone's page... she just cannot post. Including ours LOL
> 
> Sometimes she will have to type in a scramble word so FB knows it is a person.


I just tried that. I scrolled down, saw the video & was going to click on it. Then the screen got a cloudy film over it - I could see the page behind it, but there was a box that said, "Not logged in. Please log in to continue."
  I tried it several times. I'm on my iPad. Then it occurred to me, to try viewing it on my Android smart phone, and IT WORKED!!!
 

LOVED the video!  Makes me want to get a doe just so I can have kids!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> I just tried that. I scrolled down, saw the video & was going to click on it. Then the screen got a cloudy film over it - I could see the page behind it, but there was a box that said, "Not logged in. Please log in to continue."
> I tried it several times. I'm on my iPad. Then it occurred to me, to try viewing it on my Android smart phone, and IT WORKED!!!
> 
> 
> LOVED the video!  Makes me want to get a doe just so I can have kids!!!



LOL- So when are you visiting your son?
I have 2 mini-mancha's with your name on them 
Millie's grand-daughters... Troubles kids... F-2's ( Reg F-1 MM Henry is sire)  they won't be registerable but they will MILK! Trouble is an F-1  and second freshener... she is giving 6# at <3weeks lacatation. Curious as what she will give at peak...
Hoping she gets to 8#  by 3rd freshening. 

plus you know you want to come see me. 

glad you enjoyed the videos... I only have 8 million on my computer


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah . . . I'm thinking I really need to drive to NC for a visit this Summer!  I really _would_ love to get those two does with my name on them.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Yeah . . . I'm thinking I really need to drive to NC for a visit this Summer!  I really _would_ love to get those two does with my name on them.



Ya know DV it really is something... I know whoever gets the does will be blessed! They will be great milk goats! Trouble has her momma's sweet milk... I hope these does do too. 

I always want my goats to go where they will be a blessing! So many that are just trying to feed their families and don't need or want to have to break the bank for a good dairy goat. Families that need milk need milk... LOL not titles or registration. All those things are great and we have those too but at the end of the day ... can they be part of the family, thrive on the land, and milk that is the goal!

We will be retaining some of the registered mini's this year til they kid and we can see what their udders look like and how well they milk...  the ones we sold last year were bred and due this year so we will get to see how their udders look and how they produce.
I  my minis!


----------



## Mini Horses

_always want my goats to go where they will be a blessing! So many that are just trying to feed their families and don't need or want to have to break the bank for a good dairy goat. Families that need milk need milk... LOL not titles or registration. All those things are great and we have those too but at the end of the day ... can they be part of the family, thrive on the land, and milk that is the goal!

So true.   Unfortunately, some can't keep a goat or even want to.  But, for those who do, the milk is great tasting and great for you, too.

I have some registered, some grade.  My grade Saanen is a super milker with wonderful milk.   3 dtrs will start milking this spring and I can hardly wait to test them out.

With any luck, they will give me does....since the first 3 to kid have given me twins, twins, trips  --  all 7 boys.  
Hey, baby goats are so cute, no matter their gender.  All Nubians,  5 are minis.
_


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Ya know DV it really is something... I know whoever gets the does will be blessed! They will be great milk goats! Trouble has her momma's sweet milk... I hope these does do too.
> 
> I always want my goats to go where they will be a blessing! So many that are just trying to feed their families and don't need or want to have to break the bank for a good dairy goat. Families that need milk need milk... LOL not titles or registration. All those things are great and we have those too but at the end of the day ... can they be part of the family, thrive on the land, and milk that is the goal!


You know that I have been coveting a couple of your mm does for a while now.    The biggest obstacle is the two day drive - each way!   DH will have to stay home to take care of the animals, so I will have to make the drive by myself.   

You also know that I don't need a title or registration. The most important thing for me is an awesome udder and rich, sweet milk.  I know your goats will give me that.  And I know your goats would be a blessing to us!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hmmmm there is a goat in TX I want... maybe we meet halfway! 
You pick up my goat and I'll bring yours down!


----------



## Devonviolet

That sounds like a really good plan!  I bet we could work something out. Whereabouts in Texas?


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll pm ya!


----------



## sadieml

I just spotted this thread today.  OMG the video is awesome!  Sooo many beautiful goatie babies!  bounce..bounce..bounce 

@Southern by choice -  We need to talk!  I have been thinking about going with some mm and Nubians (to get mini-Nubians by our Pygmy boy).  Our boys aren't registered, either, though they could be.  I just want to milk and don't really care about credentials.  Not looking to get rich on breeding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

With a Pygmy buck and a Nubian doe - technically- you will get Kinder's .... not Mini-Nubians.   But, hey....who's talking technicalities, lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I'll pm ya!


Oh come on
Why all secretive
Where you getting a goat from?


----------



## sadieml

@frustratedearthmother -  Absolutely right!  Kinders!  Sorry, I did know that, duh.  I think my (former) blonde is showing.


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> With a Pygmy buck and a Nubian doe - technically- you will get Kinder's .... not Mini-Nubians.   But, hey....who's talking technicalities, lol!



I was talking with someone the other day about this, actually a couple of people last week... the interesting thing is they have the Kinders but they don't want them crossed with Nubians... they want their pygmy crossed with Alpine or Lamanchas. So they can't be registered as Mini's nor Kinders... kind of a shame.

Question for you FEM- it is already a little difficult to do the f-1's and breeding a nigie buck to a big doe .. how on earth do you do this with a pygmy? 

My friend has Dwarf/Pygmy crosses... the most adorable goats EVER!
I love the stout look.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have a ramp, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Devonviolet

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have a ramp, lol!



PHOTOS! We need photos!  I gotta see this!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, the ramp is really just a couple of boards laid on top of a cinder block, lol.  Those bucks learn really quickly that the ramp is their friend!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, the ramp is really just a couple of boards laid on top of a cinder block, lol.  Those bucks learn really quickly that the ramp is their friend!


----------



## Southern by choice

We use the edge of the concrete pad... there is a drop ( from erosion) so it is like a step. Most does we can back up and they just stand there... sometimes the buck is the dolt and can't quite figure out that concrete pad is for HIM! 

Our best way is a half moon dug out of the ground. It allows the buck and doe to move easier and it has worked real well. 

Big dummies that we are sometimes.. we filled it in.


----------



## sadieml

Well, Southern, I love Nubians, and my Pygmy boys, so Kinders are the way to go, I guess.  I've been thinking about it a lot lately.  And DD wants a Lamancha (they're so lovely), so...

I know Pygmy boys are determined little critters, so a ramp or a box, you name it, I bet it works!  We'll see soon enough, since our boys are still short by comparison to the gals.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love our Nubian too! 
We are hoping to get some straws and do AI on her or just buy _another_ buck.  We want to retain some does out of her before she gets to old. Ruby is special for sure!
We retained her f-1 Buckling from last year.
Of course I can't use him on any of her offspring but I may end up with a Nubian doe after we move and if so then I will. I love Elliott so much I just don't think he can leave. 

I was on a few inquiry lists but so far I cannot find any does that I like the f-1, f-2 udders on and that are 50/50's. 

Here the wethers sell for meat at 60#-75#  and you fetch a really good price...  

I wonder how many people actually use their Kinders for dual purpose?


----------



## Mini Horses

We used ramps for our mini horses.   One stallion was only 27"  (he's 32 y/o now) and when breeding to a tall mare we had a ramp for him.  It was kept leaned up against a fence during breeding season & when it went down on the ground he got real excited.    

Ours was made kinda like a pallet with 2X6 base...we made it like a "u", so we backed mare into the u cut out and he loved on her, then jumped up on that lift and did his job!

Can do same with goats, just may need more than 6" for them.


----------



## Mini Horses

This is an F-3, she raised trips last yr without any issues, got twins this yr.   ALL were boys!

I have her dtr, who FF with trips this yr (all boys) and she's like mom!  all kids are well fed.
Both does are cream/white spotted, just can't tell in this photo.

Buck does make girls!  Just not these.


----------



## Mini Horses

This is a full sized Nubian, day before she kidded.  FF with a real bag on her.   But,  I buy for milk lines. 






These twin does are going to kid sometime in March, Saanen & Nubian buck.  Yes, they have horns. ... long story.    They are F1 mini nubs  but look like full Saanen mom. Mom gives 1.5 gal per day.


----------



## sadieml

@Mini Horses -  Lovin' that udder!  WOW!  The twins are gorgeous.  I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am confused...


Mini Horses said:


> Saanen & Nubian buck. Yes, they have horns. ... long story. They are F1 mini nubs but look like full Saanen mom. Mom gives 1.5 gal per day.


Saanen and Nubians are both Standard breeds so what do you mean by mini's... 
Mini nubians would be  PB or American Nubian/ Nigerian Dwarf so how do you get Mini Nubians with a Saanen dam?

What is your F-3 then? 

Same here .. milk and lots of it but we like our mini's to be 50/50 straight through for each generation ( I might use a 60/40 in the future one  time) I like mini's to be mini's. 

We use the MDGA registry- they are now doing milktests and there will be alot more shows... possibly with ADGA.


----------



## Devonviolet

Y'all might think I'm a bit dense, but all this talk about genetics is makin my head spin. My nursing studies only barely touched on genetics, and I am not finding a lot online about goat breeding and genetics. Can you direct me to resources where I can educate myself?


----------



## Southern by choice

Are you trying to understand what minis are or genetics... two different things.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Are you trying to understand what minis are or genetics... two different things.


I think I understand the basics, but I wish to understand the intricacies of f-1, f-2, f-3 as well as 50/50 and 40/60 etc. I have also heard about "Line Breeding" and would like to know the pluses and minuses of doing that and how often a breeder needs to change bucks and record keeping to keep track of it all. It all sounds rather complex to me.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I'll just call ya! You know I don't type!

Funny I was thinking about you 2 days ago... everything ok?


----------



## sadieml

I think I've pretty much got a handle on the F-1, F-2, F-3, and 50/50 stuff, but how do you get 60/40?  Must be some breeding back to the pure-bred at, what, 2nd gen and then back to a 50/50?  I'm sort of with @Devonviolet on that part.  It makes my head hurt.  I've been out of school for a loooonnnggg time.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Gables is probably the most well known Mini- Nubian breeders in the country.
Glimmercroft is probably the most well known Mini- Mancha breeder

This is a great site to understanding how things work.... on this page there is another link to  understanding percentages
http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/MiniNubian FAQ.htm


The mini nubians are generally larger than Mini manchas... 

They have a great program... but I like doing 50/50's ... everytime you go up to that 75/25 your animals get bigger ... maximum for breed standard is 70/30... IMO that is getting out of the mini range.
If I can do a 50/50 and get 6-8 # by 2nd freshening than I think that is darn good.  Small goat , big milk!


----------



## Mini Horses

The registered full blood Nubian doe (brown girl, huge udder) was bred to a mini-Nubian reg buck (Green Gables buck).  So her kids can only be registered as minis.      The twin does are out of a grade Saanen doe and the same reg mini-Nubian buck is their father.    They are slightly smaller than the doe but, also not as old.   They will be grade does only.   Sorry, for miss stated F-1.

I don't have any nigies.   The PB Nubian doe kids can be registered in a mini registry but, I see no reason for that, unless a buyer wanted them to be....they will also be wethered.  Just wanted doe freshened.   They will be full sized, no mini there.  

The white doe with twin bucks is registered mini-nub, 3rd gen, and the buck sire is registered mini-nub, 4gen, so the kids laying in front of her are 4gen bucks.  They will likely be wethered, simply for own convenience.   The trips, not pictured, are out of a registered mini-nub doe, 4 gen, same Green Gables buck (4 gen) so those kids will be 5gen mini-nubs when registered.      Too many bucks.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mini Horses said:


> The white doe with twin bucks is registered mini-nub, 3rd gen, and the buck sire is registered mini-nub, 4gen, so the kids laying in front of her are 4gen bucks. They will likely be wethered, simply for own convenience. The trips, not pictured, are out of a registered mini-nub doe, 4 gen, same Green Gables buck (4 gen) so those kids will be 5gen mini-nubs when registered.



What %'s are they? They look huge... 75%/25% ? But Nubians are bigger goats than LM's. 
What registry do you use?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Southern by choice, Speaking of Nubians, I love your Ruby the Nubian!  



How does their milk taste, in comparison to other breeds?


----------



## Southern by choice

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Southern by choice, Speaking of Nubians, I love your Ruby the Nubian!
> 
> 
> 
> How does their milk taste, in comparison to other breeds?



Ruby's milk is great. 
Best milk on the farm comes from Millie ( Lamancha) and Trouble      (Millie's daughter but a mini) it is very sweet.  & Katie! Katie is an oversized unregistered dwarf.. best creamiest milk... I reserve her milk for my coffee. 

We will have some FF this year so some does I haven't had their milk yet. I will say if I ever end up with  milk that goat can be someone's pet.  NOT my milkgoat.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Do you have pure Alpines too?


----------



## Southern by choice

I co -own An Experimental doe- 75% Alpine 25% Lamancha- she looks just  like an Alpine. bad like on too!
Technically I could breed her to a reg Alpine Buck and get American Alpines
We may however go in the opposite direction and breed her to one of our Lamancha bucks next year... she would go backwards (well her kids would not her LOL)  if we keep those kids then we would breed them to one of our other Lamancha Bucks and eventually end up with American Alpines.

 She is bred for mini's this year... I think she will have a single though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  I might look into getting some purebred Alpines sometime...  I'd like to go towards bigger goats, and maybe some purebreds.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

When is she due?


----------



## Southern by choice

BlessedWithGoats said:


> When is she due?



3/17 is day 150... so anywhere from the 12th on.
Um just so ya know Alpines are a handful. Not kidding.


----------



## babsbag

Oh come on, Alpines are as sweet as a "lemon" pie.  

They are smart, hearty, resourceful, inquisitive, and mischievous. Oh, and BOSSY.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Oh come on, Alpines are as sweet as a "lemon" pie.
> 
> They are smart, hearty, resourceful, inquisitive, and mischievous. Oh, and BOSSY.



Yeah, you forgot they are also fence jumpers & houdini's.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## samssimonsays

My best goat (of three) is an alpine. My clown goat is also an alpine. My goodness, Ollie can make my blood boil but I wouldn't trade that Butt head of a wether for nothin'!   Their milk, the lines I bought from I tested the milk from first, was sweet and I really liked it. I love me the Nubian milk though! And the SNubian milk I have tasted   I suggest asking to try some of the milk from the lines you plan on buying from. Usually the people don't mind. It will give you an idea of what you are getting @BlessedWithGoats I am glad I tested the breeds I did. Best advice I was given by anyone on how to pick a breed right for me


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Is Olive an Alpine? She's a cutie  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## samssimonsays

She is. But she is "different" lol. Ollie is a typical Alpine. Pushy, stubborn, loud and curious. But comical for all involved and super loving. He hasn't jumped our fence "YET" but the lady we got Olive from had one that did.


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> Yeah, you forgot they are also fence jumpers & houdini's.



My absolute worse fence jumper is an alpine/boer cross wether. The does seldom jump fences unless they really want a buck. Same with my buck, only in rut will I sometimes find him courting in the wrong field.


----------



## Devonviolet

Well DRAT! All this talk about Nubians & Mini-Nubians has gotten me thinking! They sure are cute with those long, floppy ears! I looked them up, and they have a nice butterfat content in their milk. Lots of nice comments, online, about sweet, rich milk. Maybe I want to get a couple Mini-Nubian does!   

It's a good thing I have taken my time to get my first dairy goats. It gives me a chance to see all the good options.  I know, I know . . . I know all about goat math . . . But, I can only afford to buy two right now. So now the question is . . . .

Mini-Nubian?
Mini-Mancha?  
.
.
.
Mini-Nubian?
Mini-Mancha?  
.
.
.
Mini-Nubian?
Mini-Mancha?  
.
.
.



Btw, I looked at the member list on the Mini Dairy Goat Association, and there is a Mini-Nubian breeder about an hour and a half South of us. I see a road trip sometime, soon in our future!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Well DRAT! All this talk about Nubians & Mini-Nubians has gotten me thinking! They sure are cute with those long, floppy ears! I looked them up, and they have a nice butterfat content in their milk. Lots of nice comments, online, about sweet, rich milk. Maybe I want to get a couple Mini-Nubian does!
> 
> It's a good thing I have taken my time to get my first dairy goats. It gives me a chance to see all the good options.  I know, I know . . . I know all about goat math . . . But, I can only afford to buy two right now. So now the question is . . . .
> 
> Mini-Nubian?
> Mini-Mancha?
> .
> .
> .
> Mini-Nubian?
> Mini-Mancha?
> .
> .
> .
> Mini-Nubian?
> Mini-Mancha?
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I looked at the member list on the Mini Dairy Goat Association, and there is a Mini-Nubian breeder about an hour and a half South of us. I see a road trip sometime, soon in our future!



Remember to make sure any Nubian or mini  is tested for G6S!

I love my Ruby but I like my Lamancha milk better.

What will you do for a buck?


----------



## sadieml

@Devonviolet -  What goats (breed and gender) do you already have?  Sorry, but I can't seem to keep everybody straight.  I think my age is showing...


----------



## Latestarter

Devonviolet said:


> Mini-Nubian?
> Mini-Mancha?
> .
> .
> .



Ummm... didn't you say you were only getting 2? Why not one of each? Then you can compare and decide and move forward from there? Just a thought...


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Remember to make sure any Nubian or mini  is tested for G6S!
> 
> I love my Ruby but I like my Lamancha milk better.
> 
> What will you do for a buck?


That's good to know about the G6S. Which brings up another question. What testing do I need to verify before I buy a doe?

My original reason for wanting a Mini-Mancha was the good quantity, for a Mini & the rich milk from combining ND buck & Lamancha. I know I could love any goat that I buy, but those Nubian ears just grab my heart!!!  

I'm not sure about the buck. Again I may be showing my ignorance. But if I get a 50/50 doe & a 50/50 buck, wouldn't that give me a 50/50 kid?


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Ummm... didn't you say you were only getting 2? Why not one of each? Then you can compare and decide and move forward from there? Just a thought...


I'm thinking for freshening, it would be simpler to have both does the same.


----------



## Devonviolet

sadieml said:


> @Devonviolet -  What goats (breed and gender) do you already have?  Sorry, but I can't seem to keep everybody straight.  I think my age is showing...


I have 4 wethered NDs.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> That's good to know about the G6S. Which brings up another question. What testing do I need to verify before I buy a doe?
> 
> My original reason for wanting a Mini-Mancha was the good quantity, for a Mini & the rich milk from combining ND buck & Lamancha. I know I could love any goat that I buy, but those Nubian ears just grab my heart!!!
> 
> I'm not sure about the buck. Again I may be showing my ignorance. But if I get a 50/50 doe & a 50/50 buck, wouldn't that give me a 50/50 kid?



Keep in mind F-1 mini's and most f-2 mini's will not have pendulous ears. That comes in with higher generations. They will have a partial erect or airplane ears. 

This is Elliott - out of our Ruby an F-1 Registered Mini Nubian. He has GREAT ears for an f-1 ... his doeling sister is at her new home these pics were from Aug I think he was 5-6 months old?
Hoping for all does from her this year.
Elliott will be shown this year with MDGA.  His siter will be as well! 
So let me point out a few things...
First his face is good for an f-1 it is more straight her and not dished.. with the mini nubiams the goal for standard is the true Roman Nose... as a  f-1 he doesn't have that but we see a good start.
See how his actually drop down when relaxed, but they don't hand truly pendulous- he has remarkable length of ear for an f-1



 
Here he i sexcited for his grain. LOL anything to get a pic and keep him still- he was a bottle baby and co-parented. Notice ears straight out.


 
Again- you can see better


 
Relaxed


 
This is to show you an *excellent* rear!  He has a truly remarkable rear. This is what you want.


 
Ear shot...


 



 
He is standing with his front legs a little close together in this pic.. but this is a beautiful buck. Notice his topline?  His tail is covering it but he has a great rump- this is why his rear is so nice. He is very dairy nice neck good brisket... now his sire tends to give "legs" they grow into their legs and get length as they grow...
His leg placement is beautiful.  


 

In the end we decided to keep Elliott... he is a great f-1. I don't want to do higher percentages.. it takes longer but I like MINNIES that are mini's.  Eventually we will have some f-1 does unrelated to him to breed to.

I really believe the breeder of the doe his dam Ruby is what really has brought us some spectacular mini nubians. I can not take any credit for that - Ruby came from some really great breeders.
She is out of J-Nels & In the Reds both incredible breeders. 
If you breed mini's start with some really nice animals. 

Remember babies have pendulous ears but they don't stay that way- here he is at birth-


----------



## Goatgirl47

He is beautiful, @Southern by choice! I love his blue eyes...


----------



## samssimonsays

I looked into the Mini Nub's and found a mother daughter pair but no testing. It is really hard to find tested for anything in my area. I am having to travel 2 or more hours to find anyone with Nubians. If they test for CAE or CL they don't test for G6S. Talk about frustrating! You also want tested for Johne's. Any mix of Nubian needs to be tested. I did not know this when I bought my Snubian girl so she will be tested this summer before we breed her this coming winter.


----------



## Goatgirl47

@Samantha drawz, when I was looking for a Mini-Nubian, I couldn't find tested ones who were closer then five hours away. I did find a beautiful tri-colored Mini-Nubian doeling who was only a few days old (and on a bottle) - and she was completely tested - but by the time we asked about her, she was sold.  Tested or not, Mini-Nubians are so hard to find!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yep I agree @Goatgirl47 Nubians in general inmy area. But if I go out of state, I find them left and right ttested and all.  Just a matter of patience to find the right ones.  Needless to say, I have had to work on my patience for that fact alone.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks for all your feedback, everyone.  Southern explanation of f1 and ear length/airplane ears helped me see that it might take some work, to get the cute floppy ears. But, then if I understand correctly, then you are increasing the percentage of Nubian and they are getting away from true "mini" which is what I want.

I know taste preference is subjective, but I'm thinking my original thought of Mini-Mancha is still what I'm looking for.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks for all your feedback, everyone.  Southern explanation of f1 and ear length/airplane ears helped me see that it might take some work, to get the cute floppy ears. But, then if I understand correctly, then you are increasing the percentage of Nubian and they are getting away from true "mini" which is what I want.
> 
> I know taste preference is subjective, but I'm thinking my original thought of Mini-Mancha is still what I'm looking for.



I sent out an inquiry last night... It was a breeder that had contacted me to buy Elliott ( my boy pictured). Certain things she wanted to bring into her line and Elliotts Dam sure has it BUT Elliott is a f-1 and for her it would be going  "backwards"...
That is where it gets into what a breeder is looking for.
When I contacted her there is only one breeding out of all the mating pairs she had that I would even consider.
So here is what I asked for...
_She will be a FF right? Can you send udder pics.
Do you have any pics pf the sires dam's udder? and sibling udders?

Any reference pics of what the sire has produced? Do you have an idea of his areas of improvement? ie- teat placement, medial, etc?

These kids should be 61/39 correct?
_
_A_fter I see pics I will go from there. I am not overly concerned that it is a 61/39 % because bred to my 50/50 I still have a good mini... 55/45%

Today we are 23 days into lactation from our first 4 does.
I was going to put this on my journal but I guess I will just put it here.

This is MORNING milking only... we will milk tonight and I will get a total of #lbs per goat in 24 hours. I like to weigh individually every week but I don't always get the chance. This am just happened to be a  good morning to do it.

Of course no one is at peak yet and still early in lactation... 
12 hour fill...

1st jar-  Trouble f-1 50/50 mini 3lbs 3oz
2nd jar -  2 Dwarfs Leah @ 1lb 7 oz & Ruth @ 1lb 7 oz = 2lb 14oz
3rd jar-  Mariah Lamancha 3lbs



 

Of course I am very please with Trouble- she will give 6lbs+ today
Leah & Ruth I'd like to see more but they should give around 3lbs each today. I am happy with 3-4 lbs per day per dwarf.
Mariah I am so not happy with, but there is more to the story... which I will share later... 
But if you look at the pics of the first 2 jars (take the 3rd away for now til I explain later) 1 mini produced more than 2 dawrfs and will only get better. Not downing the dwarfs they are milking very well ... it is IMO all about the volume of milk a family needs.
If a mini producing 6-8 # per day x 7 days is more milk than can be utilized than it is simply too much and dwarfs would be better. On the other side Standards... don't use Mariah as an example LOL may only produce slightly more or considerably more but then the feed conversion and cost is significantly more than a mini.

I have noticed than many breeders are bringing in the Lamancha to their herds ... there are so many experimentals now... I love my Nubian to pieces, I love my Lamanchas for a whole different set of reasons. BUT I really think all goats are pretty cool animals... and there really is no one "best breed"  

Our mini nubian and mini lamancha from last years kiddings were bred and will kid this year-  very excited to see their udders and what they produce.


----------



## Hens and Roos

with the way DS(14) and DS(10) drink milk- we should probably consider adding a mini to our herd....would most likely consider a mini-mancha


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Video up on *FB-* it is an open page so you don't need a FB account... best I can do right now.
> 
> Babies all slept through the night last night! WooHoo!



I just got a chance to go to your FB page to look at the video.
I saw on your page that you lost a couple of your bucklings a couple of days after this.
What happened?


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks, Southern, for giving your thoughts on your MM, 2-NDs & LM. Seeing how much your MM gives is really helpful.  Given that I make 4-6 gallons of Kefir a week, that we drink & feed to the dogs & cats - I'm culturing 2-1\2 gallons right now. We also drink about 2 gallons a week, AND I want to start making cheese, I'm thinking with 2 MMs I should be good to go! That has been my thinking all along, and my reason for wanting mini's.

Since I can't find any MMs locally, I might end up with a Standard LaMancha (if I don't buy your 2 girls). So, I will be interested in seeing what you have to say about your bad girl, Mariah.  

I also appreciate your list of the questions you asked the breeder you contacted. I just hope I remember where to find it when I'm ready to talk to breeders!


----------



## Goatgirl47

I have a Mini-Lamancha that will freshen in April, maybe she will give that much milk! 

Southern, is Trouble a first-freshener?


----------



## Southern by choice

@Goatgirl47 

Trouble is 2nd F-
As a FF she averaged 4.5-5 lbs daily peaked at 6 lbs she milked for a solid 10 months before we dried her off.
Her dam is an excellent milker. 

To get an idea of what a quality producer milks I have quoted from some of the top mini breeders- they are some of the oldest breeders of minis.
_*from- Green Gables
http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/MiniNubian FAQ.htm*
This also depends a lot on the doe.  A taller MiniNubian will likely give more than a smaller doe.  *My does average around 5-6 lbs of milk per day (1 pound = 1 pint, or half a quart) * First time milkers will give less than experienced does.  *My first fresheners usually milk 3-5 lbs a day.* *My best milkers give about 7-8 lbs (1 gallon) each day. * The most milk I have had one doe give me in a single day was nearly 11 lbs!!!  You can see our herd's milk records on the Milk Recordspage
_
The key to having a great mini is truly the breeding stock in which you start. If you have a very nice proven producer and you breed to a proven buck that you know what he will bring to the gene pool then you will have some very nice animals.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Devonviolet - Remember I have already talked with this breeder and have had all the preliminary questions answered already so those q's are from the second discussion.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> @Devonviolet - Remember I have already talked with this breeder and have had all the preliminary questions answered already so those q's are from the second discussion.


Do you have a list of the kinds of preliminary questions that are good to ask?


----------



## Southern by choice

Well  update from the other morning...
So evening milking was 10 lbs 2 0z - total for 24 hr= (9lb 1oz + 10lb 2oz) *19lbs 3 oz*

Mariah should be milking minimum 8# day... for her genetics to include sisters dam etc she really should be doing 12# day.

All in all the dwarfs and the minis are doing awesome! 

We are seeing Mariah starting to increase... maybe she knew I was going public with her shameful production... 
Anyway yesterday and this am she is increasing... about time.
Last night she increased by 1 pint and this am just over a pint in increase... so maybe she will get to that minimum of 8# day. Still below what all her genetics should give.

She was always milked on machine and is very difficult to hand milk.. still working on getting our machine going... we need some parts.
We did not own her for first 2 freshenings. She was bred exclusively for mini's and after they retained her kids we bought her.

These are the things I believe have affected her production...
She  was bred for mini's as FF had twins,dam raised and was milked on machine but not for long.
Second Freshening she had a single, dam raised and came to us shortly after weaning at 3 months... we never could get production up too high but at least she milked for a longer duration.

I say all that because I do believe breeding a standard for mini's as well as dam raising limits and "trains" the udder. 

So her does from this year have been retained. We will see how they do. I am now considering breeding the does to a standard their first go around instead of for mini's... I want to set them up for producing and maximizing that udder capacity.

Our goals for the 4 does in milk are as follows...MINIMUM
Leah ND (2nd Fr) - 3#
Ruth ND (2nd Fr) - 3#
Trouble MiniM (2nd Fr) - 6-7#
Mariah StdLM (3rd Fr) - 8#

Total= 20-21#

The next does are up in March- we will have 3FF. and Ruby
So we will see.... I'd like to see a combined 12# minimum from the FF . Ruby 10# 

April we have 2 more 3rF & 4thF.

Katie has 2 months to go and is so huge I am nervous about how many she has in her. I will need to get a picture. It is crazy. Fortunately she is an oversized dwarf and very hardy so she should do okay with whatever she has.


----------



## Hens and Roos

maybe your Katie is like our Maggie and will give you 6 kids!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> maybe your Katie is like our Maggie and will give you 6 kids!!



That is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm sure you both will do great with how many she decides to bless you with!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am surprised @Goat Whisperer  hasn't been on here singing her praises for "Trouble".

Yesterday Trouble gave her norm in the morning... but GW needed some milk in the afternoon because we were a little short to do the 4:00 feeding for the Bottle babies... so she apparently pulled  Trouble up ( I was out  of town for the day) ... reliable Trouble!
She milked a quart out to have the extra needed for the BB's... then at evening milk Trouble gave another quart.

Trouble gave 3 & 1/2 quarts yesterday! This am she gave 1/2 gallon... I bet she gives 1 gallon today (approx 8#).

My DH might clobber me but IF I keep Trouble's 2 doelings  and see how their udder and teats are AND take them through a FF, I can always sell them in milk, then I can see if Henry )the sire) improved on teat length and placement... his dam had excellent placement and size.... of course that was the orinal plan for Trouble... she is still here and isn't going anywhere. I love my mini's.

In other news Mariah is slowly increasing.
Nigies are doing great.

*Preparing for next round of kidding!*

Day 150= March 5th so... 3-1 through 3-10
Zephyr (LM) X Will (ND) for f-1 mini's registered
Ruby (Nubian) X Will (ND) for f-1 mini's registered

Day 150= March 17th so... 3-12 through 3-22
Cici (Alpine) X Chewey2 (ND) for f-1 mini's exp reg
Lucy (ND) X Will (ND) for Nigies registered

Zephyr, Cici, and Lucy are all first timers... Zephyr and Cici look like they will have singles... Lucy more than likely a single but maybe, just maybe, twins.

Ruby- twins.

2 more in April - Millie (Lamancha) and Katie (Dwarf)


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry edited above post... when we weigh and then convert I get confused in my translating.. I had said 7 qts I meant 7cups=3 1/2 qts
My bad


----------



## Southern by choice

Ruby and Zephyr are up next!

Kind of funny as they have been hanging out together and laying around together... they never do that.

They are kidding buddies! 
They have the same due date! 

Day 150= March 5th so... 3-1 through 3-10
Zephyr (LM) X Will (ND) for f-1 mini's registered
Ruby (Nubian) X Will (ND) for f-1 mini's registered


----------



## luvmypets

March 5th is my Mom's birthday 

Why don't you send her a "present" 

All sillyness aside, cannot wait to see what they give you!


----------



## sadieml

Can't wait to see these girls kids together.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are pretty excited too! Ruby's udder is already as gorgeous as ever... hairy but gorgeous!
Zephyrs udder is also looking great!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Excited to hear how things go and see pics.  I love hearing about all your goats, but gotta admit, Ruby is my favorite!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## samssimonsays

more babies! Since I am a year out yet, I will just get my fix from everyone else


----------



## Southern by choice

Well very interesting... We have a buck that appears to carry a homozygous gene for Blue eyes.

I had recorded him as 90% blue eyes BUT I was _corrected  _by none other than @Goat Whisperer_ 
_
I had mixed up in my mind a litter's sire. 

So... anyway "Will", one of our Nigerians has produced 100% Blue eyes in all his offspring! What is interesting is his male offspring also produce predominantly blue eyes. Pretty strong gene I'd say.

Who knew.


----------



## sadieml

Watch out with that "strong gene" talk!  You're setting yourself up, you know.  The resident geneticist (@Bunnylady) is likely to give you a lecture.  I don't mind, though, since I think genetics is fascinating.


----------



## Southern by choice

sadieml said:


> Watch out with that "strong gene" talk!  You're setting yourself up, you know.  The resident geneticist (@Bunnylady) is likely to give you a lecture.  I don't mind, though, since I think genetics is fascinating.



LOL I don't care one way or another. I like brown eyes 
But he has produced blue eyes in 24 out of 24.

I don't hold much in the genetics area in high regard really... because more and more is learned all the time and what once was thought of one way has been shown to not be the case... but I know one thing...

A goat will always produce a goat... it will never be, or evolve into, a sheep or a dog or a monkey or man.


----------



## sadieml

AMEN to that!  Never will...never has...

 I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Another kid! The lamancha doe kidded!

It was insane! Updates later! 

doeling btw!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Congrats!


----------



## goatgurl

youall are giving me hope for doelings at my house.  congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats
Glad it is a doeling


----------



## Southern by choice

So tired I want to throw up.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

You ok?  Sounds like it's been a rough one.    Congrats on the doeling, though!


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah... Ruby is gonna keep me up all night I can see. 
Doeling just had a bottle- she acts like she is 3 weeks old.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Isn't it "later" now? Updates>


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Southern by choice said:


> LOL I don't care one way or another. I like brown eyes
> But he has produced blue eyes in 24 out of 24.
> 
> I don't hold much in the genetics area in high regard really... because more and more is learned all the time and what once was thought of one way has been shown to not be the case... but I know one thing...
> 
> A goat will always produce a goat... it will never be, or evolve into, a sheep or a dog or a monkey or man.



Haha! I have a doe that has given 100% waddles and has NEVER been bred to a waddled buck. Of coarse, she's also given 100% boys (6, three freshenings, three different bucks) so I'd like to see that change for sure!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

ONE day, when I find time (yeah, right) hopefully I can get pics up.

So hard to believe that I'm going to have to wean my little nigi's soon (but maybe not Foxy Lady & Boots- the are from the quints-I am such a sucker for the little ones and can't handle them crying.....)

My 2 little girls from the quints litter are now 10 & 11lbs! They are growing quick! 

Ruthies 2 doeling are bigger and they are chow hounds like their momma! 

The lamancha kids...... I am so in love


----------



## Southern by choice

Longest labor we have ever had! 
Zephyr was breathing hard ALL day... but no mucous, no plug... nothing. Would go in shelter and hide then come out then hide. The breathing was hard!
In pm we put her and Ruby in the stall together. Both due at the same time. We watched and waited knowing Zephyr would go and go all at once. She was so exhausted at this point we gave her Nutri-drench because she needed that energy to push!

And she did! 

Literally plug water bag at same time and 2 seconds later a hoof while still loosing plug. 

FF, she was pushing so hard... we knew it would be a single which always worries me but she is a small Lamancha bred for mini's so we thought it wouldn't be too bad even if it was a single.

She decides she doesn't want to lay down but stand instead.. we go with it.

Still one hoof and a mouth... um where is the other hoof?
Pushing and I am feeling for other hoof... nope.... leg is now sticking way out mouth is very visible and we see air bubbles!
NOT GOOD!
Thinking ok this kid needs to come out now... leg way out other leg bent and back... Zephyr decides she doesn't want to do this anymore fortunately she had nowhere to go... but she was so weak she was trembling back legs shaking.  Told GoatWhisperer to hold her up while I pull, I was afraid she would fall over and break the kid's leg sticking out. I am sitting behind her gently but very firmly pulling on leg and head. 

This is when I realized my abdominal muscles need some work. 

GW has one hand on head and one under Zephyr. I have one hand pulling and the other supporting Zephyr's leg. 

It was like in slow motion and if this part would have been on video it would have been hilarious. All at once kid comes out GW places hand under kid and is whisking it out of my hand over head through the air... as she let go of Zephyr as well as I did let go of her leg I fall back, Zephyr LANDS on top of me! Everyone within a 3 ft radius has been "fluidized"!  Goat is on top of me !
I move her off and slide out from under her... we are all cracking up and at the same time just glad to have the kid out... quick peek and its a GIRL! 

Zephyr just laid there and was so exhausted she just went to sleep. I guess it is a good thing we were pulling her kid. 
Poor baby! Within about an hour we got her colostrum milked out and fed her doeling. Zephyr is doing great and the kid acts like a 3 week old. Came out hungry and acts hungry every waking moment! ...and she is LOUD!

Meanwhile Ruby was pulling the I'm gonna kid... finally at the 2 am check I leaned over and told Ruby.. those aren't birthing pains you are moaning about honey... you have eaten so much today- as much as a cow- that is indigestion.  Lay off the hay and go to bed!

So here are some pics of the girls together and of Zephyr and me on my butt after moving her off. 

Certainly memorable! 



 
Kidding budddies


 
Zephyr so tired but she is comforted by Ruby or us.




Went in much farther but other leg was bent and back




Once we saw air bubbles we were getting the kid out asap!


 
I am moved over but still on my butt... LOLL gotta check the sex! 


 
Can you see how soaked my pants were? Of course it was the one time I DON'T wear my bibs! Too warm out for that.


 
Our little girl! 


 
F-1 50/50 Miniature Lamancha (Registered)


----------



## Latestarter

Holy cow! Look at the size of that kid! She's gonna be a FULL sized mini! Congrats on a doeling! Glad it all came out well in the end!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great news! She's adorable


----------



## norseofcourse

Wow, great job, congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!   Glad to hear it worked out well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats! Glad you two were able to be there with Zephyr, and everyone is doing well! Good job!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Such a great story!  She's precious!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the baby! So glad you were both there, sounds absolutely crazy and I can totally picture it!


----------



## goatgurl

what can I say???  super cute!  super fortunate that you and GW were there.  congrats on an adorable baby girl.


----------



## Southern by choice

We think Ruby's time has come... her udder is ginormous... larger just since 2 hours ago... grinding teeth.... squatting alot....

Can't wait to be able to get on and catch up with everyone's goings on! 

No time as of late and just ridiculously busy. But in a good way.

I told Ruby she could have 3 doelings for me...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruby is going to make me go off the deep end before she pops 

He udder is so pretty right now, if it gets any bigger before she kids I will probably have to milk her. I really don't want her getting over uddered and leaking milk!

I am not going to say she is going to kid until I see water bags, and even then I still won't be sure. Last year it was easy to tell when she was ready, this year she is being a brat


----------



## goatgurl

its the doe code thing, don't ya know...


----------



## Southern by choice

It is 12:45 and Just checked Runy... as she squatted to pee what comes out?
White string.... 

Gonna be a long night.

Cold and wet so will be putting on bibs tonight.
Everyone is asleep. 

will give updates as I can


----------



## babsbag

My last doe had white string for 36 hours so it might be a long night and a long day. Just sayin'


----------



## Latestarter

Now THAT'S the way to cheer her up Babs!


----------



## babsbag

She would do the same for me.


----------



## sadieml

That doeling is a beauty!  Thank heaven you 2 were both there, sounds like you were NEEDED.  Hope you're able to get some rest, Southern.  We're still running heavy on the doelings, aren't we?   Good! Guy I'm looking to get 1 or 2 from has a doe due in like 2 weeks.  I'm hoping for 2 doelings.  Still keeping my eyes peeled for a Nubian and/or a LaMancha.  Gotta do fecals next week, Jaeger has dates, soon.  Hoping for doelings, there, too.

Stopped at the local feed 'n' seed today and ended up coming home with 2 bantam cochins!  They were irresistible!  Not sure what _kind_ of cochin bantams, but I've been searching pics.  Pretty sure 1 is a Partridge cochin bantam but the other could be brown cochin, birchen, or mottled per pics.  I guess we'll see!  Also, they're unsexed, so we could end-up with a rooster!  I promised the kids that we won't eat these 2 no matter what 'cause they were so excited, and they're our first 2, so I really hope they're both female.  I really don't want a rooster.  I guess we'll see!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping all went well last night!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

RUBY KIDDED!!!!!!!!!

She is a brat, we checked her ALL NIGHT LONG and still managed to kid without us.......I can't be mad at her because she
.
.
.
.
gave
.
.
.
.
.
us
.
.
.
.
twin
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(wait for it)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They are so beautiful! We got to them a few minutes after she had them. The 1st was mostly clean but the 2nd only had part of the face cleared. I towel dried then and then used the blow dryer. We weren't planning on pulling her kids anyway, I just do joint-custody with her. 

I cannot believe we missed it! I'm just happy for 2 healthy girls. 

I feel that we have been very blessed this year!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

WOW, that's fantastic! Congrats! Seems this year is favoring does to bucks.


----------



## goatgurl

whoohooo!!!  congratulations!!  twin does.  don't you love those sneaky girls.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice


----------



## Southern by choice

Still cannot believe after all that we missed it!

Bur Ruby is a perfect babydoll and such a great momma so no worries... we just wanted to  be there.
GW is collect the liquid gold! (Colostrum to freeze) Does nursing and have had bottle... Ruby just stands there in the stall and lets you milk. Such a great goat!

Here are her gorgeous girls! 
BTW- Will is sire so that is now 27/27 blue eyes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So much adorable-ness!


----------



## Latestarter

Beautiful babies.


----------



## babsbag

Awww. Adorable, I want to snuggle them both. Glad it went well even if she did keep you up all night.


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!  Oh how I want Nubians......

Are they standard or mini?


----------



## Southern by choice

Goatgirl47 said:


> They are B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!  Oh how I want Nubians......
> 
> Are they standard or mini?



They are registered Mini Nubians. 

So here is what is funny... we do mini LAMANCHAS!  and we don't do mini-Nubians because we only have one Nubian... but we want to keep her bred and in milk as she is older and a fine specimen! So last year we had mini-Nubes and kept the buck, sold the doe... this year I still had no std buck for Ruby so we did a repeat breeding as we liked what was produced. Which brings me to my dilemma.

We have a wait list for these does... but we think we are going to retain them.


Going to have some unhappy people.

So... I guess we will be delving into mini- nubians.

Very hard to find good ones. 
I guess we will have to make our own.

I am NOT telling Goat Whisperer. She already has several Nubian breeders she want a bucks from...


----------



## Goatgirl47

I REALLY want Mini-Nubians! Or a standard Nubian and breed her to a Nigerian Dwarf. And I would have to sell one of my other goats to get one.  I wish you were closer and that you weren't retaining those beauties!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congratulations!! They're super cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos

What cuties!!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congratulations!!!  Sounds like she knows how to time it just right


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just looked again
Those are 2 really beautiful babies 
Just love the colors and those faces


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok so I am in  

Saffy & Emmy...
(Sapphire and Emerald)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

They're sooo cute Southern and GW!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Going a little backwards here... but these are Mariah's 2 doelings. 6 weeks and just shy of 30lbs. I wish I had a real camera so you could see their beautiful coloring... just doesn't show up on camera phone. 

LOL Bottle babies DO NOT cooperate... can't set them up for anything. In the field they stand all pretty but I can't "zoom" in and get a good shot...

Here is Charlotte- she is a sweetie and a cuddle bug



 
She moves so pretty... can't set her up at all.


 
she is so dainty


 
love love love


 
looking really nice


 

Here is Jane - Jane is a DIVA already she is a snot LOL


 
very feminine face


 
Not cooperating at all... hates the lead


 
love her rump


 
looking good




Hoping to get pics of Trouble's mini's today... hoping is a stretch 

GW need to get pics of her Nigies! Not like she is busy or anything.


----------



## Moody

Saffy and Emmy are just adorable!


----------



## sadieml

Those are gorgeous doelings!  Southern and GW, you 2 have been doeling-blessed for sure, and doelings seem to be holding out, still.  Even at the auction the other night, they said everyone seems to be getting doe-rich so far this year.  Hope it continues until we get a couple of 'em.

We went to the auction Friday night and came home with 2 hens and a roo who was supposed to be a hen.  Clearly the auctioneer forgot to tell him and at 4AM he let us know who he really is.  His name is Roy and he's a black cochin.  Maria is a black australorp and Valerie is a Plymouth Rock frizzle-both lovely, but Maria certainly has an attitude.  I guess they're still a little shaken-up from the auction, 'cause they're not laying, yet.  Any time now will be fine with me, I'm looking forward to having fresh eggs.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks. They are so much nicer and bigger in person!
I love bottle babies but sometimes they can be a pain. 

We have noticed this before but none so evident as this one...

When Ruby kidded and I found she had the kids already on the ground ... if ya'll remember I went in and told everyone and we all ran out to see the little darlins... Well the first one Sapphire (Saffy)was already mostly cleaned where Emerald (Emmy) had just been born and was still covered just face was cleared of the sac.... we jumped in as it was chilly and toweled them off and got them dried even blow dried.

Well.... I have long believed that those first real touches and cleaning is who they associate with and everytime we have pulled a kid, helped deliver etc even the dam raised kids, if WE touch them pretty much first they pick up on our scent and they associate us with their world.

Emmy is so very much like a bottle baby- human contact kid... following us everywhere ( and remember we are co-parenting) whereas Saffy that was predominantly cared for by Ruby is a little bit of a snot. LOL She is all about her momma and sister and her step sister Bingo. She will follow but really she is like a dam raised kid.

Bingo also- if you remember the weird birth and her being pulled out and handed over my head while momma fell on me, thinks I am her mommy. Even though GW cleaned her off and whisked her away... I pulled her out ... she is my baby.

Ruby hasn't liked Bingo around her but is fine with Bingo playing with Saffy and Emmy... but today Bingo, that is strictly bottle raised, snuck up behind and nursed off of Ruby... this was the first time Ruby didn't shoo her away... she LET her nurse.

Ruby is feeding her little girls and giving almost 7 pounds of milk.

Zephyr is doing great she is a SMALL and I mean SMALL as in stunted small 85 lb goat... first freshener... and giving just over 5lbs a week in. I expect a minimum of 3qta (6#) but it won't surprise me if she does 8# at peak. Her grand-dam milked for 4-5 years straight.. crazy.
Her udder is pretty but only having a single her udder was only so big... so she fills and it gets so tight... still undecided whether to milk 3x day and give her some relief but at the same time I know she will end up making more milk... not sure what to do. 

I got some pics although they aren't great it will show you what I mean... the poor girls teats just get so full. 

Meanwhile we now have milk everywhere! Ruby's kids can't take everything, they are tiny, some of the other goats are being reduced bottles to prep them for weaning ( Nigerians) ...

Not complaining but wow I need another fridge. I poured 2 gallons down the drain last night. And Zephyrs milk gets pitched too. I am so ashamed. My friends don't have their pigs yet so nowhere for it to go. With the heat I won't give it to the dogs either. Zephyr makes more then her little single takes in a day so we get backed up. Since a week has gone by their milk will go in the collective tank and we can start using it for us too. So hopefully no more pitching.

Her udder is so buttery soft- gosh does that just sound weird 


 
We need to do a real shave job now


----------



## Southern by choice

Update on my baby Zephyr... talked with Babs last night and she thought it was a good idea to milk Zephyr more and give relief.
So this morning Zephyr had jumped over wire into a field to try to get through a gate... thinking she did this in the middle of the night as the dogs were going ballistic ALL night. I suppose they were yelling at her... and it makes sense because she jumped into where Eliza was... Eliza was the only dog NOT barking.

Zeph was trying to get to the porch to get milked. Our poor baby was so full.
Her  udder could hold no more and she had milk all over her. 

As you can imagine I was in a bit of a state- leaking teats can open the door for mastitis... need to figure out how to get her to not produce as much... milking more could increase production...

Called a dear lady that has been in goats for FOREVER! Lives down the road from me... if she doesn't know, then no one does! 

Told her what was happening and yes continue to milk 4-5 x a day if necessary just don't milk all the way out... said we may need to do a middle of the night milking til it starts to go down.

Zephyr has already given 2+ qts this am and this afternoon we milked out 1 qt and left 1/2 udder full ( or at least we think it was about 1/2) and hasn't been evening milked (9-10 pm).

A bit nervous with my girl she is only one week fresh. 

Going to stall her alone with fresh clean bedding for safety with that udder right now.

The one thing we never do is to tax our animals for productions sake... but what do you do when they do this. Kinda scary.
The lady also told me  something I had never heard of nor would have ever thought of... I will share that later in another post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile Cici and Lucy are due on Saturday (145) !
Lucy has a nice FF udder... she is a tiny Nigie! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cici has had a rough road this year... udder is coming along... we will see how she does. Cici's kid will be co-parented... Cici will be going to her new home in a month or two... with her kid and she will be milk trained. Great people and happy to have her go to such a wonderful family. Kelly the Kiko will probably go with her and one of our bucks.
They visited  today. It was very nice. They have been out several times in the past 8-9 months. I know they will be goat "family"!  That is always a bonus!


----------



## Southern by choice

Lucy just kidded!
Fastest kidding ever! 
Hard ligs last night
Lost ligs this am- rump went steep- eating hay- walked to barn- we moved her to kidding stall- she laid down and 3 minutes later pushed out a kid! a few minutes later another.

No goo no plug no warning!
Two doelings
2 lbs 12 oz and 3lb 2oz
Will's babies- blue eyes LOL I think that is 29/29 now

Happy all went well but wow kind of uneventful... 

Cici next!

Good thing we got the stall cleaned yesterday!


----------



## norseofcourse

That's fast - congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay!  Congratulations! 

Awaiting pictures...


----------



## Latestarter

Blue eyes are very popular, so it's working out quite nicely for you  Glad it was lickety split and no issues... They should ALL be so easy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> Blue eyes are very popular, so it's working out quite nicely for you  Glad it was lickety split and no issues... They should ALL be so easy.



I am just kinda laughing about how long it took me to realize he carries the homozygous gene.

I like brown, and gold but the blue has grown on me. Looks cool on some goats... freakish on others. LOL But people do like blue eyes.
Not sure if I will be retaining these two or not. I will ask GW if she likes them. These are mine and I don't need Nigies. Pics when I can get some.

They are THE loudest kids I can ever remember having. Oh my goodness... so LOUD!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If they stay this loud you can ship em out! 

If not, I guess we will see how they grow out


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> If they stay this loud you can ship em out!


----------



## Hens and Roos

so are you keeping all the kids this year


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We are selling all but 11…………

………at this time 

We will sell some of the registered kids eventually but we are holding on to them for now.


----------



## sadieml

...and the DOES just keep on coming!!!  I hope that will carry-over to the family we're supposed to buy from, and to the babies our Jaeger's gonna make SOON.  Just talked to the breeder today (via text msg), he's watching for signs of heat, and we're ready at a minutes notice.  I just hope our little guy doesn't freeze-up in the clinch.  He's still sooo short, I know he's gonna need a ramp, but he sure does keep mounting his brother enough that I don't think he'll have any trouble knowing what to do.  Maybe the size thing will be good for doelings?  Is it the same with goats as with people?  I mean, how the female swimmers live longer and swim slower, and the male ones swim faster and die sooner?


----------



## Southern by choice

sadieml said:


> I mean, how the female swimmers live longer and swim slower, and the male ones swim faster and die sooner?


There is something to that...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have come to the conclusion I need one more buck. As in I_ need_ to add another buck to my herd. Sigh. Nigerian Dwarf. 
I have 4, but somewhat limited, either one is related to who I need another buck for or I am dealing with polled genetics.

Seeing as how we will be keeping most of the kids til they go through a first freshening.
Don't tell Goat Whisperer. She will have me spending way more money than I have.


----------



## Latestarter

Your poor DH is gonna need to get another job


----------



## babsbag

I need another buck too, or maybe a lesson in AI would be cheaper and smarter in the long run. I am pretty sure I am keeping some minis this year which means I need a buck to breed them to next year.


----------



## Mike CHS

We went to an AI seminar at UT last fall but everything was geared toward cattle.  We did find a local person that does sheep so we are working on some one on one training this fall.


----------



## Southern by choice

GW found a buck she likes

... why am I NOT surprised? 


Maybe OFA and Babs and Mike CHS are right- need to look at this AI stuff


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> GW found a buck she likes
> 
> ... why am I NOT surprised?
> 
> 
> Maybe OFA and Babs and Mike CHS are right- need to look at this AI stuff


Why not get the buck now and then get the AI equipment


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Why not get the buck now and then get the AI equipment


Exactly!

I'm not sure about the buck right yet. Still waiting for more pics & other info. Genetics are nice. 

I *really* want to get a tank, this why I might have to put off buying a buck. 

Lots of things to consider. Really wishing I had gotten that tank last year, it was a sweet deal.


----------



## babsbag

@OneFineAcre  You are an enabler.   I am sure @Southern by choice will be thrilled with your encouragement but I agree that it sounds like a good idea.

@Goat Whisperer Are you paying for the buck?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre  You are an enabler.   I am sure @Southern by choice will be thrilled with your encouragement but I agree that it sounds like a good idea.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer Are you paying for the buck?


Yes


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre  You are an enabler.   I am sure @Southern by choice will be thrilled with your encouragement but I agree that it sounds like a good idea.



@OneFineAcre  & @babsbag 
You are BOTH enablers! 
and yes, she said she'd pay for the buck.

Quiet OFA


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre  You are an enabler.   I am sure @Southern by choice will be thrilled with your encouragement but I agree that it sounds like a good idea.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer Are you paying for the buck?



Seems logical to me


----------



## babsbag

Well is she's payin' then I guess you guys are buyin'


If I get another one it may come from @ragdollcatlady We'll have to see what her does gift her with this year and what I can afford. Maybe @Goat Whisperer will pay for mine too.  

You really need to move to CA


----------



## Latestarter

Ahem... I believe they might think it better for you to move east... it is after all like 3+ to 1 just sayin'


----------



## babsbag

But my DH works for the State of CA so I am stuck here if I want to continue to be supported in the manner to which I am accustomed.


----------



## sadieml

As if any of us needs an enabler!  

I'm kinda glad Southern and GW are so near.  One of these days I hope to visit them, if I can talk DH into a road trip! Maybe I'll just get DD and the 2 DS's to accompany me! 

BYW, the family we're looking to buy a doe or 2 from had a tragedy with the doe we were waiting on.  Her birthing went all wrong and they lost her and her kids.  Now we need to wait another 1 to 2 months for another kidding.


----------



## Southern by choice

@sadieml  that is awful... how sad. 

I may be headed through your neck of the woods! 
We may be transporting some minis.


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> As if any of us needs an enabler!
> 
> I'm kinda glad Southern and GW are so near.  One of these days I hope to visit them, if I can talk DH into a road trip! Maybe I'll just get DD and the 2 DS's to accompany me!
> 
> BYW, the family we're looking to buy a doe or 2 from had a tragedy with the doe we were waiting on.  Her birthing went all wrong and they lost her and her kids.  Now we need to wait another 1 to 2 months for another kidding.


So sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry to hear about the doe & kids @sadieml


----------



## Southern by choice

Cici is in the kidding stall!  she is on day 152


----------



## sadieml

Woo Hoo!!!  Goat babies!!!  More doelings, I bet!


----------



## Southern by choice

big single buck


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the delivery!


----------



## Southern by choice

Cici's Miniature Alpine buckling- 2 days
He was 7 lbs 3 oz!  He is a sweetie- we are "co-parenting".
They go to their new home in April.


----------



## Mike CHS

He already has that "LOVE ME" look


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like he is plotting trouble


----------



## Southern by choice

He is adorable and I LOVE the boys!


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer is bossy. She is making cheese today and wants a certain does milk... I poured the milk in a jar ... I was just going to weigh it... but I hadn't strained it... oh my goodness... did I get a lecture.

Meanie!

Just sayin'


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Goat Whisperer is bossy. She is making cheese today and wants a certain does milk... I poured the milk in a jar ... I was just going to weigh it... but I hadn't strained it... oh my goodness... did I get a lecture.
> 
> Meanie!
> 
> Just sayin'



I got one at my house like that(bossy).......it's my dad


----------



## sadieml

Had a meeting with Mark, the guy we got our boys from and for whom we're gonna stud 2 does, and came up with a breeding plan.  Also, I got a very confusing point of clarification from him.  As it turns out, despite what we were informed 7 mos ago, and therefore, have believed erroneously for said 7 mos, our boys are NOT pygmies, they are, in point of fact, Nigerian (or is that Norwegian?) dwarves. WOW!!!  What a surprise.  Now I need to think about my plan to buy a Pygmy doeling.  The one good thing is that Nigies are far more common around here than Pygmies, so we should be able to acquire does for far less than I had originally expected.  Yay?


----------



## Southern by choice

Going to post a bajillion pictures! LOL
Probably  two posts...  
This was the other day- playtime! 

Bottle Babies are IMPOSSIBLE! 





"Cupcake" One of our unregistered Miniature Lamanchas
One of trips
She is a beautiful doe! F-2 50/50
Dam is Trouble  a "grade" f-1 Mini 
Sire is Henry Registered f-1 mini


 
This is Knuckles- He is one of the triplets- brother to cupcake
Beautiful Buck! 


 
This is Wren the third of the triplets. She reminds me very much of her dam and grand-dam. So solid. I have a feeling she will produce like they do!




Left is "Saffy" (mini-Nubian)  rear middle is "Foxy Lady"  (Nigie) She is the most spoiled Nigie- very much like last years "Bunny" to the right is  she has no name yet- One of Ruthie's kids (Nigie). She is a really nice doe. 


 
I can never get a good pic of  "Boots" . Everyone LOVES Boots. She is really a wonderful goat!


 
Babies on the scrap wood! Silly girls!




Miss impossible! "Jane"  and to the back right  "Charlotte" the sweetheart! Standard Lamanchas


 
Look at the mess these goats have been making in the hallway! Silly goats! The Nigie all the way to the right is an absolutely beautiful doe!




"Foxy Lady" Smiling the teethy smile! Spoiled and fat- don't tell Goat Whisperer I said that. But yes she is fat.


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll put up the rest in a little while or tomorrow. 

Not Leo photobombing! 




Some of the Nigies and of course "Saffy"


 
"Boots" Trying to spring the big does 


 
My DD training the goats to stay


 
"Charlotte" yep- learning the latch 


 
The 3 "sisters" Saffy is to the  front with Bingo's head on her back - you can't really see it but Emmy has her head resting on Bingo's back  They were born days apart - Bingo is Zephyrs kid ( a mini mancha f-1 50/50 reg) the other two are mini nubians f-1 50/50 reg... they think they are the same family. It is so sweet!


 
"Bingo" climbing on Chunk
Bingo is my baby girl!


 
Bingo is beautiful.   She is a smart girl too!


 
My boy "Blue" he loves the babies!


 
Took this at 6am Badger was sound asleep on the couch cuddled up with his  (really MY) blanket. Can't believe the flash didn't wake him.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... Badger has really adapted to retired life huh?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They're absolutely adorable


----------



## sadieml

Oh, Southern, I am sooo jealous!  Those babies are so beautiful, and I am dying for more goatie babies!  Unfortunately, I know I must wait, and it's so very difficult to do.  Oh, well, I gotta do what I gotta do. 

Edit to add:  Which of these are you keeping?  Which are you selling?  I am still in the market for does, you know.  We don't have a lot of money, but you (and GW) have quality goats, which always adds to the value.  Just curious.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are going to list "Wren", "Cupcake", "Knuckles" and maybe 2 of the dwarfs... One of the newest blk/white Nigies and maybe Foxy Lady.
Foxy Lady is GW's goat so who knows... LOL

@sadieml - this is for you especially... you can find very nice unregistered does that will produce... you just have to be cautious and watch. Here is a pic of a goat we sold a few years ago... 2nd freshening udder here- Nigerian... we sold her dam and the buck of this doe is deceased... very sad this buck did amazing things for udder improvement.
Anyway- Yes we have lots of registered but some people do take their unregistered goats just as serious and will always try to improve and produce something worth having. 
Watch what you breed to. Some goats will always just be pets, some will be producers... the Lord will provide!


----------



## Southern by choice

Getting concerned that Katie may not make it to day 145. Saturday is 145. Hoping she holds til Thursday at least.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Getting concerned that Katie may not make it to day 145. Saturday is 145. Hoping she holds til Thursday at least.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## sadieml

for Katie.  Also - 

Thank you, dear Southern.  If we didn't trust in the Lord's provision, we couldn't make it through the day-EVER.  I know He will provide "our" goats when the time is right, I just get so impatient sometimes.  You know how sometimes it seems that His focus is for us to learn a specific lesson?  For about 30 years now, He's been teaching me patience.  Unfortunately, I seem to be a slow learner.  I consider myself to be a very patient person, certainly by comparison to most people, but He says I need more...so the lesson continues.  Everything he has for me in life takes a looong time, so you'd think I would be the "master" waiter by now, but I do still get frustrated on occasion.  His timing is perfect, and in hindsight one can usually see "why the wait", but often waiting is still a test.  I remember my eldest sister saying she once asked the Lord to teach her patience and then her ADHD son was born.  Laughingly, I think "I never asked to be taught patience", but He wants me to specialize in it, so I was ADHD (still have adult ADD along with arthritis, LP Reflux, migraines, bad knees, and now diabetes), didn't find my true-love until I was 29, married him at 30 (he was 19-hence, the wait).  He was ADD and dyslexic, and has had MS since he was 23.  We have raised our 3 children (miraculously, only one with ADHD and dyslexia) on disability income.  Financially, our "outgo" ALWAYS exceeds our income.  I say all of this, not to elicit sympathy, but simply as an example of a small part of the things in our life that require patience.  Still, NEVER do we say "Enough!", because He is always there to carry us through and prove Himself-to us and the world.  He is reliable, even though we constantly fail, and we know that He will ALWAYS see us through, because He is God and amazingly He has chosen to love us, unworthy as we are.  Never could we merit the smallest degree of His love and compassion, and yet He generously lavishes us with grace.  Ain't God great?!?  Sorry...I think I am still under the influence of Easter, I am feeling so awed and beloved.  I hope all of you, my BYH fellows, also had a passionate Easter experience this year and indeed every year.

Sorry sooo wordy.  I probably should post this elsewhere, but instead I'll just hush now.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Wonderful pics! Such beautiful babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

Katie has held them in! Saturday is day 145!
Put this on FB as well... make your guesses as to how many!
Last year she had trips.
Her udder isn't ready but she sure is.


----------



## luvmypets

My guess is 3 aswell  Oml she looks so uncomfortable, poor girl. Hoping for a healthy delivery!


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad to hear that!!!  we are guessing 4 kids


----------



## OneFineAcre

Excellent Body Capacity


----------



## Southern by choice

Well she did it! 

Unusual for Katie but she had a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Labor!
Up /down up/down for hours, grinding teeth, arching ... it really was getting concerning. 

QUADS!

All presented correctly!
first pic is first 2....
1st BOY   4lbs
2nd Girl   1 lb 10oz we thought she was DOA- but when I put my finger in her mouth to clear her she jumped that head right up.. the rest of her was not working- no legs nothing- took awhile but she is doing great.... weird though- her teeth are not through yet. 





3rd Girl   3lbs 11oz


 

4th BOY   4 lbs 7 oz  we knew right away it was a boy... you could just tell LOL


 

We call the little one 1/2 caff she looked like a mocha coffee and she is so tiny she is like a half a goat.   Only one mating (hand bred) so kinda odd how 3 look alike and same size and she is different and teeny tiny. My son says it looks like a baby goat had a baby!
big boy


 

girl



girl                                                                              boy


 
girl    boy                                                          boy


 
little girl      big boy


 

the cutest pic ever!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## norseofcourse

Awww - congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

You already know it but those guys are gorgeous.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!  That little one is the size we had last year with 2 doelings.


----------



## Moody

Congrats!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! THat little one has got to be the cutest thing I have EVER seen.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are all gorgeous.  I had that happen with triplets once....two big babies and one teeny, tiny one.  We named her Thumbelina!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job


----------



## Ferguson K

That's about how big red is.

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! Glad they are all doing well!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just cuz she is so cute!

Badger didn't know what she was at first... then he just stayed real still and watched her.



 

Next to "piggy" our guinea pig


----------



## Ferguson K

She really is tiny! I just want to smoosh her!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh my gosh! She is precious! Nice litter!


----------



## Latestarter

wow, she really is tiny! I had no idea until the comparison with the guinea pig. Is she a ND or a mini?


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> wow, she really is tiny! I had no idea until the comparison with the guinea pig. Is she a ND or a mini?



She is a dwarf.


----------



## samssimonsays

She is so much smaller next to the guinea pig than she looks with her siblings! I could die of the cuteness! 

Just curious, Are you selling her as a pet, breeding, keeping her? Am curious if her size could affect her later on. Can ND goats get a double dwarf gene?


----------



## sadieml

@Southern by choice -  That is the most adorable doeling EVER!!!  I wonder if she's gonna stay extra small or grow to normal range?  @Samantha drawz had an interesting question.  I searched a little, but couldn't find anything addressing the genetic possibility of a "double dwarf gene", but of course some are smaller than others.  I saw a thing where someone was trying to get her goat dubbed "World's Smallest" at 14" tall.  I don't know what age it was (she said "full-grown") and I think it was a buck-not sure.  Anyway, I'm sure there are some records with the ADGA, etc..  I know she's gonna have more people after her than you can shake a stick at.  Can hardly wait to see how things go.  In addition to being the teensiest little thing ever, she's really beautiful.  You need to check your blood sugar soon, or you might OD.  Be really careful around the cute, too, you may go into overload!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Wow!  What a blessing to get healthy quads.  I was amazed the boys were so big with four of them in there.  I think they took up all your little girls growing space.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Okay, I was told many times by a certain individual ( _cough cough *southern_) that I had fat goats… 

I disagreed with her…

No way my babies could be _FAT…_

So I weighed Ruthies twins…

I have come to the conclusion that they may be slightly fleshy…

My/ Ruthies 11 1/2 week old Nigerian Dwarf kids weigh 22.4 (piggy) & 26.2 pounds (other piggy)

  


At least they should be big enough to breed this year


----------



## newbiekat

how do you pack the weight on them at such a young age??


----------



## norseofcourse

Conditioned!  It's called *conditioned*!


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> No way my babies could be _FAT…_
> I have come to the conclusion that they may be slightly fleshy…



  She _ALMOST_ admitted it!
Notice she still did not say they were FAT! 
That whole "fleshy" is still denial to a degree.

Notice the names- Piggy and Other Piggy... mmm hmmmm ONE EVEN SNORTS AND GRUNTS LIKE A PIG!

What's really funny is she only mentioned 2... ummm "Foxy Lady" is "fleshy" too 

Umm the one... yeah she follows us around all over and this is where she likes to go... she has stuffed her face til she almost choked.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Okay, I was told many times by a certain individual ( _cough cough *southern_) that I had fat goats…
> 
> I disagreed with her…
> 
> No way my babies could be _FAT…_
> 
> So I weighed Ruthies twins…
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that they may be slightly fleshy…
> 
> My/ Ruthies 11 1/2 week old Nigerian Dwarf kids weigh 22.4 (piggy) & 26.2 pounds (other piggy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they should be big enough to breed this year



They aren't fat
They are growthy
I like my kids to be growthy


----------



## OneFineAcre

sadieml said:


> @Southern by choice -  That is the most adorable doeling EVER!!!  I wonder if she's gonna stay extra small or grow to normal range?  @Samantha drawz had an interesting question.  I searched a little, but couldn't find anything addressing the genetic possibility of a "double dwarf gene", but of course some are smaller than others.  I saw a thing where someone was trying to get her goat dubbed "World's Smallest" at 14" tall.  I don't know what age it was (she said "full-grown") and I think it was a buck-not sure.  Anyway, I'm sure there are some records with the ADGA, etc..  I know she's gonna have more people after her than you can shake a stick at.  Can hardly wait to see how things go.  In addition to being the teensiest little thing ever, she's really beautiful.  You need to check your blood sugar soon, or you might OD.  Be really careful around the cute, too, you may go into overload!!!


A Nigerian Dwarf is just a name that someone gave to a smaller goat
They aren't all from Nigeria either they are from the entire area of West Africa
They don't have a dwarf gene and small kids don't have a double dwarf gene
These kids that are smaller because they were a triplet or quad and are as big as any other by 2 years old


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> They aren't fat
> They are growthy
> I like my kids to be growthy



If you saw them you'd laugh- they are FAT!

@sadieml - OFA nailed it... they really are just small goats... the quints Leah had... they are the same size ( well almost) as the "piggys" 
Usually with quads or quints even trips they are all roughly the same size... however every once in awhile one out of the group or two may be significantly smaller... almost like the others hogged everything.   For the most part most catch up and they end up the same size... sometimes you may have one that just stays on the smaller side for whatever reason.


----------



## Ferguson K

Is it possible she's a premie? Maybe the doe settled twice?


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> Is it possible she's a premie? Maybe the doe settled twice?



No- we hand breed. Only bred once.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just wondering. She looked full term just tiny but it did peak curiosity. 

That guinea pig made me say


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow! @OneFineAcre thank you! that is very informative! I was curious due to the rabbit world.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I didn't post this right away.... I was so saddened (& still am) for several folks who have lost a goat... 2 members on here both lost very special animals this week and on late Sunday evening someone called and said their first doe had just died trying to kid, long story short it sounds like the doe was in labor for a good day and a half Makes me so sad, not how you want to start the week  My heart goes out to each one of you guys 

-------------
Millie kidded on the 12th with a single doeling. She was HUGE! Took some good pulling to get her out. I was trying to use my body to keep Mills up against a wall (she was trying to run away- good thing she was in a stall!). I was using my 1 hand to 'stretch' Mills and my other hand to pull the kid and Southern was using both her hands to pull the kid as well! Poor Millie! The kid was presented correctly, thank goodness! The kid had a lot of fluid in the lungs to I had to swing her a few times but she is doing great now! The baby was a whopin' 9 pounds 

Millie was a big baby when she was in early labor, poor girl was trying to lay in my lap. I think she would have tried to kid in my lap if I'd let her 

Here is her darling little girl! 


















Oh, Southern is sore from pulling so hard


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the successful kidding. So glad everything turned out for the better.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the big baby girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - she's a cutie!


----------



## Hens and Roos

What a cutie!!  love the coloring!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I didn't post this right away.... I was so saddened (& still am) for several folks who have lost a goat... 2 members on here both lost very special animals this week and on late Sunday evening someone called and said their first doe had just died trying to kid, long story short it sounds like the doe was in labor for a good day and a half Makes me so sad, not how you want to start the week  My heart goes out to each one of you guys
> 
> -------------
> Millie kidded on the 12th with a single doeling. She was HUGE! Took some good pulling to get her out. I was trying to use my body to keep Mills up against a wall (she was trying to run away- good thing she was in a stall!). I was using my 1 hand to 'stretch' Mills and my other hand to pull the kid and Southern was using both her hands to pull the kid as well! Poor Millie! The kid was presented correctly, thank goodness! The kid had a lot of fluid in the lungs to I had to swing her a few times but she is doing great now! The baby was a whopin' 9 pounds
> 
> Millie was a big baby when she was in early labor, poor girl was trying to lay in my lap. I think she would have tried to kid in my lap if I'd let her
> 
> Here is her darling little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Southern is sore from pulling so hard



I know that I'm one of the people that lost a goat that you mentioned, and I appreciate what you are saying.

But, it doesn't make it any less of a celebration when a new baby is born on your farm.

I'm really happy about your new baby.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I know that I'm one of the people that lost a goat that you mentioned, and I appreciate what you are saying.
> 
> But, it doesn't make it any less of a celebration when a new baby is born on your farm.
> 
> I'm really happy about your new baby.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hey GW and Southern are the two of you neighbors?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey GW and Southern are the two of you neighbors?


I think they are


----------



## Latestarter

Love the coloring on the baby. So glad it was a doeling! That means you'll get to keep her, right?!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Latestarter said:


> Love the coloring on the baby. So glad it was a doeling! That means you'll get to keep her, right?!


Oh yeah! 

At least until she freshens. We used a new buck so we are keeping his kids to see what he does for the udders. He was used on 2 lamanchas, one had twin does and Mills had this doeling. Him throwing does is his only saving grace at the moment. He is the only evil buck we have, I didn't raise him 

His one daughter is 12 weeks and 50+ pounds already. I absolutely love his kids!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> I think they are


Thank you. I was a little confused


----------



## sadieml

@Poka_Doodle - I know they're close enough to share goats and help each other with everything, but I don't know exactly how "close" they are.  In the south, you can live a "good ways apart" and still be neighbors!

@Goat Whisperer - I saw these pics on facebook.  WOW!  That is one huge doeling.  Like a woman having a 12 lb baby.  She's really pretty, too.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL- I just had to share Millie's doeling gained 16lbs since birth. What is kinda funny about this is she is only with Millie overnight. In the day she does get a bottle. She is getting a little milk goiter. 
She is 4 weeks today- we weighed her over the weekend.
Yeah... I'm thinking Mill's milk is pretty fat filled.

Going to take Millie's milk tomorrow so I can make some cheese.

In other news... yeah @Goat Whisperer  always says her goats aren't fat...
 Well I have proof. We weighed all of them . Ruthie's doeling is 34lbs!  She weighs more than my mini's. 

I was going to post a pic but it would embarrass GW, she would start crying.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> LOL- I just had to share Millie's doeling gained 16lbs since birth. What is kinda funny about this is she is only with Millie overnight. In the day she does get a bottle. She is getting a little milk goiter.
> She is 4 weeks today- we weighed her over the weekend.
> Yeah... I'm thinking Mill's milk is pretty fat filled.
> 
> Going to take Millie's milk tomorrow so I can make some cheese.
> 
> In other news... yeah @Goat Whisperer  always says her goats aren't fat...
> Well I have proof. We weighed all of them . Ruthie's doeling is 34lbs!  She weighs more than my mini's.
> 
> I was going to post a pic but it would embarrass GW, she would start crying.


I think I explained this before
They aren't fat
They are " growthy"


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I think I explained this before
> They aren't fat
> They are " growthy"


I am pm'ing you a picture...


----------



## OneFineAcre

She is a big healthy looking girl
Big healthy looking girls make good mamas
@Goat Whisperer  will tell you the appraiser said that our Jrs were " I don't want to offend you"
And I said we had heard it before"
Now he did tell is something we didn't know
Blonde or tan Nigerians tended to be stockier
Or cobblly  I think he said
But  not selling Dee my blonde goat


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> She is a big healthy looking girl
> Big healthy looking girls make good mamas
> @Goat Whisperer  will tell you the appraiser said that our Jrs were " I don't want to offend you"
> And I said we had heard it before"
> Now he did tell is something we didn't know
> Blonde or tan Nigerians tended to be stockier
> Or cobblly  I think he said
> But  not selling Dee my blonde goat



I know- I just don't like fat does.
I have seen way too many kidding complications, does having a hard time getting bred, and too many tend to convert their food to fat and not milk. I like a hardy doe just not a fat doe.

Katie is a BIG girl... and this year she had quads... I wasn't sure she was going to make it to kidding. She could barely breathe by the time she did kid. Fat animals make me nervous.


----------



## OneFineAcre

But she isn't fat 
She is a growthy kid that is a little fleshy
Far from an obese doe
A long way from what you worry about
She is exactly what I would want in a kid


----------



## MrsKuhn

Congratulations on the new kid, gorgeous coloring.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> Now he did tell is something we didn't know
> Blonde or tan Nigerians tended to be stockier
> Or cobblly  I think he said
> But  not selling Dee my blonde goat


That's interesting. My fattest, I mean, um senior doe with the most fleshing is white with tan spots. She never looked like she kidded (she had a single, so I'm sure that helps) and has never in her life looked thin. OTOH my black doe with white puts everything into the pail and needed extra when she had triplets and even with a single this year doesn't look "fat" at all.

Of coarse, Aravis's doeling is very "growthy", but she's not even 5 months old and fat babies don't worry me a bit. I'll just make sure she thins out a little before she's bred.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's the hair I tell ya! It makes her look poofy! 



But, maybe I will just have to take her on jogs before she gets bred


----------



## Southern by choice

Some of the kids from 2016.. two sets of pics... Most are from April.

Trying to get hay to the hay feeder... trying is the key word there! 



 

The beautiful Charlotte! 




One of the piggies- she is slender in this pic 


 

Millie up front- after kidding-  Trouble her mini daughter  front right, just like her mom... robust - they just seem to keep condition. Love these two goats!


 

"Emmy" ( Emerald) Mini Nubian our favorite of the two 


 
Charlotte again. She gives hugs and kisses. I LOVE HER!


 
Emmy & Charlotte


 
Silly goats on the spools. We have tons of video on these girls.


 
Saffy (Sapphire) Mini Nubian  and the young  Mini Alpine Buckling




Babies on there way up front. "Tiffany" is being carried. Prima Donna! Tiffany is Millie's kid and already spoiled rotten!




Round two coming up


----------



## Southern by choice

Millie and Tiffany center- 


 
The elegant Jane. I love Jane! 


 
Big butts little butts and mini butts 
Don't the Nigies look like piggies! They don't even stand right when it comes to food  OINK OINK


 
One of Ruthie's does - spoiled brat


 
Ruthie's other doe 


 
Silly babies getting into the "poop bags" Impossible to scoop poop with baby goats around. 


 
Jane center, Emmy in front and one of the "Jezebel's" in the back. See bottom for Jezebel explanation 


 
This is an older pic... Jane, Charlotte, Emmy (leaning over) and Bingo to the right. My baby loves.


 

Lucy - our black Nigerian doe had twin doelings... We have dubbed them Jezebel 1 & 2... yes I know it is a terrible name... but they are terrible   hoping they turn into sweethearts... eventually. Bottle babies that do not care about people... never had that before... all they want to do is ram their head into you so they can get a bottle. Truthfully they are kind of stupid. Turning out very nice structure wise. We just weaned them so hopefully they will out grow stupid and be a normal  goat. Never had bottle babies act like they do. When they hit you it hurts. 
Their mothers udder would be black and blue if they were being dam raised.

Anyway hope you all enjoyed the pics... need to get some of the rest of the babies... but that's all for now folks.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh my goodness be still my heart. They are just adorable!!!! I want a goat that likes to give hugs and kisses that is just too sweet.


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to come love on the kids! Road trip!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol


----------



## OneFineAcre

Your goats look great.


----------



## TAH

Just got reading thru this, you goats are super pretty. Love the lamancha ears.


----------



## sadieml

Thanks sooo much for all of the awesome pics.  They are all such beauties.

Also, Southern, ahem...Jane, Charlotte, Emmy (I know, it's short for Emerald, right?)...still, you don't happen to read Jane Austen and the Bronte sisters, do you?  Still, they are LOVELY.


----------



## Southern by choice

sadieml said:


> Thanks sooo much for all of the awesome pics.  They are all such beauties.
> 
> Also, Southern, ahem...Jane, Charlotte, Emmy (I know, it's short for Emerald, right?)...still, you don't happen to read Jane Austen and the Bronte sisters, do you?  Still, they are LOVELY.



Guilty- I love the classics.

My next buck will be named Pip- can you guess where that is from?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Great expectations?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yep!


----------



## Ferguson K

Gotta love the classics.

Although To Kill a Mockingbird is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Southern by choice

Me too!
Have you ever read Ethan Frome, by Edith Wharton?

This is why I don't let my kids name my goats... if you notice my DD named Millie's kid... Tiffany

Ummmm NO.


But since my DD is relentless and will call her that anyway I have resigned myself to think of it like this...

"Breakfast at Tiffany's"  ... after one of my favorite movies by Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Ferguson K

I LOVE that movie! It's a classic!

I don't believe I've read that book. Not ringing a bell.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Great looking group you have


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm feeling kinda proud I got it. We read the book this Winter.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad to hear you are reading some worthwhile literature @Poka_Doodle!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol. It seems our teacher might be found of stuff from a bit ago.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was trying to get a few pics of the sizes of goats...

LOL It just turned out to be a BLOOPER PHOTO SHOOT! 

Ruthie (Nigerian was a real PITB) She was running all over and when we brought her to the rail she was all nervous so she starts squatting down...  which made her rear legs look stupid...  so NOT a great representation.... then Trouble was irritated and was all arched up in the back....  Ruby was standing sideways....  UGH.

We were trying to get the Standard, Miniature, and Dwarf all lined up.  

Didn't work. 
A few days ago I tried to get udder shots.... (different day)
 DEEP SIGH. 
At least I got Ruby... and Cici...
I also got some after milk out shots.

I really like how most of our girls milk out real well... you want it like a glove. 

Cici and Zephyr have big hand milking teats. They are great for hand milking. If they had dam raised I don't think they would have gotten so big. I would have liked them a little smaller. Cici was dam raising but her kid only ate off one side so she is a little off.

Dwarf,  Mini-Mancha, & Standard



 

Ruby - overnight fill


 

Cici- FF to a single mini- overnight fill


 

Milked out


 

Zephyr- milk out pic... fill pics didn't come out


 

Millie and her Baby! 


 

Trouble always takes top spot.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice pictures!  Looks you have a bottom feeder goat


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking good!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My question is:  What happened to the legs on the goat under the feeder in the last pic ????   She looks like she's 'growing' right out of the ground!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

frustratedearthmother said:


> My question is:  What happened to the legs on the goat under the feeder in the last pic ????   She looks like she's 'growing' right out of the ground!


That's another one of my fatty girls! She's a ND and let we tell you, you would never think she had quints 

She is the lowest on the pecking order, so she dives under the feeder, lays down and enjoys the goodies


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She might be low ranking - but she's pretty darn smart, lol!


----------



## TAH

Pretty girls


----------



## sadieml

Thanks for the pics, GW!  My human kids get really tired of hearing me say things like "look at that AWESOME udder" or "those are definitely large teats".  Even DD says, "Will you _please _stop talking about udders and teats?!"  I assure them that one day they'll care more, when it's our girls I'm talking about.  ha ha  Probably wishful thinking on my part!

Anyway, your girls are beauties, and great providers to be sure.  I'm getting sooo impatient.   I keep reminding myself to wait on God's timing.    Sooo worth it, but frustrating...I am simply too human.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Got some pics of Foxy Lady and Boots  Not the best, but figured its the best I'm gonna get of some bottle babies 

Yes, I had to crinkle some plastic to keep the still.

"Boots" Both of these girls were from Leah's quints.
@OneFineAcre I think your guy & Boots are going to have some pretty babies 



 

 



I have loved that white on her chin from the moment she was born.




"Foxy Lady"
Harder to get some pics of her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruthie does being goofy




Foxy & Boots playing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OK I though this was so funny!  Jane being a NUT!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice


----------



## TAH

Goat Whisperer said:


> OK I though this was so funny!  Jane being a NUT!
> 
> View attachment 18912


Love the pic of jane. typical Lamancha.


----------



## Poka_Doodle




----------



## Southern by choice

@OneFineAcre    What you were mentioning about the reds and golds sure is looking alot like it has merit.. Foxy is definitely "old style" - stocky and thick... Boots is totally different.


----------



## Hens and Roos

some of your goats could pass as siblings with our goats as far as color goes!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> @OneFineAcre    What you were mentioning about the reds and golds sure is looking alot like it has merit.. Foxy is definitely "old style" - stocky and thick... Boots is totally different.



I think they are both very nice looking


----------



## Goatgirl47

I am drooling over your goats! They are all so pretty.


----------



## sadieml

We've had some minor health stuff going on lately, a sooo much HEAT, that I haven't been on here in something like 3 weeks.  Also, haven't taken Janick courting lately, so, sadly, no kids on the way, yet.  I'll have to get my kid fix through your pics for a while longer.

Fortunately, your babies are incredibly beautiful!  I want a LaMancha so badly, but I'm afraid it'll have to wait.  Seems like they are becoming more expensive around here lately, or maybe I'm just getting pickier!  _And_ spending no time online lately.


----------



## Southern by choice

sadieml said:


> We've had some minor health stuff going on lately, a sooo much HEAT, that I haven't been on here in something like 3 weeks.  Also, haven't taken Janick courting lately, so, sadly, no kids on the way, yet.  I'll have to get my kid fix through your pics for a while longer.
> 
> Fortunately, your babies are incredibly beautiful!  I want a LaMancha so badly, but I'm afraid it'll have to wait.  Seems like they are becoming more expensive around here lately, or maybe I'm just getting pickier!  _And_ spending no time online lately.



I love the Lamanchas! I got a little sad today... I started thinking about the breeding line up, which of course led to thinking about kidding, which led to thinking about the future kids, which led to ... 
to...

  Unless we are moved by then I won't be able to keep any of next years kids. @Goat Whisperer will end up keeping several I am sure so that means I won't.


----------



## TAH

You guys are moving?


----------



## sadieml

You know, @Southern by choice, there is a lot of land for sale around here.  One place is even a former farm with pastures, out-buildings, a private water tower, nice-looking older house, and 38+ acres.  It's been on the market for a good while, so I don't know if they're asking too much or what, but it might be worth your while to check out your southern neighbor.  SC is such a poor state, the cost of living is better here than most places.  And, of course, you could end-up with some really nice neighbors (hint, hint!).  I would love to see you guys in this neck of the woods!


----------



## sadieml

I finally had the courage to check the asking price for the farm I mentioned (located at 1549 Blythewood Road, Blythewood, SC) and it's a measly $507,411.


----------



## Southern by choice

sadieml said:


> I finally had the courage to check the asking price for the farm I mentioned (located at 1549 Blythewood Road, Blythewood, SC) and it's a measly $507,411.



Yep, that's why it's sitting! LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Here are some updated pics of Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl 
Pics aren't great, she was a total brat and didn't want to stand nicely after I fought with her during clipping. She is a big girl, she is one of our 1/19/16 kids and is a whopping 51lbs. 
.....She may have some extra "padding"..... 

She is out of Ruth & Lil' Joe. 


 

 


She walks well for a snot  OK she is actually a pretty good doe, just working out our issues. She was the biggest brat when I was clipping her! 




@OneFineAcre Isaac will be used over her after the show  I think she'll be big enough to deliver kids.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I guess I never posted a pic of Boots after she was clipped...
This pic was taken in July, she is bigger now 





\


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's bee-you-tee-ful!


----------



## Latestarter

Nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Here are some updated pics of Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl
> Pics aren't great, she was a total brat and didn't want to stand nicely after I fought with her during clipping. She is a big girl, she is one of our 1/19/16 kids and is a whopping 51lbs.
> .....She may have some extra "padding".....
> 
> She is out of Ruth & Lil' Joe.
> View attachment 21784 View attachment 21783 View attachment 21785
> She walks well for a snot  OK she is actually a pretty good doe, just working out our issues. She was the biggest brat when I was clipping her!
> View attachment 21786
> 
> @OneFineAcre Isaac will be used over her after the show  I think she'll be big enough to deliver kids.


She's a big one
But very nice


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking good.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> She's a big one
> But very nice



She jiggles when she walks. 

Hope she doesn't end up over the height standard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That would stink...


----------



## TAH

She is super pretty.


----------



## samssimonsays

Beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos

both are very nice looking!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks everyone!

I do think she's rather petty myself, but I might be a little bias 
CarolinaGirls dam is the goat in my avatar as a young doe.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice job on the clipping too


----------



## Southern by choice

Boots is my favorite. This pic is from the 10th of this month. I took it from a distance and camera phones stink but I like it anyway.
She is out of @Goat Whisperer  "Leah" &  my "Lil Joe"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Boots is probably my favorite ND doe out of the group as well. Love her elegant look!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Boots is adorable in that picture.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Isaac bred Ruth & Lucy today. Babies in 5 months if all goes well


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wishing you God's Blessings on the upcoming kidding season!


----------



## Southern by choice

One of the two Mini Nubians was bred today! Saffy we just missed. Emmy was not! 

Although Emmy & Saffy are f-1 50/50's they really inherited a great deal from their dam Ruby (Purebred Nubian). They have very nice breed characteristic. They both have excellent leg placement, very wide (Emmy more so), a small Roman nose which is not typical for f-1's and very good ears!  

Because of that we opted for a stronger traited mini nubian buck and decided that although the girls offspring will still only be f-2's we wanted to maximize on their strengths. We have a Purebred 
f-6
55.33% Nubian / 44.67% Nigerian Dwarf G6S Normal.

The buck's breeder and I have a very similar philosophy. We want udders, production over everything else and the whole generational thing is not very relevant when you are breeding for the whole package. 

The offspring will be 52 N/48 ND which I REALLY like. I want to keep the breedings as close to 50/50 as possible!

Here is Jack! He is 6 months old! 


 



 

Saffy


 
Saffy (rear) Emmy (front)


 

Emmy is a bit thicker and wider... borderline heavy but not too bad.


 

Emmy's side  profile 


 

Tried to get a close up  Saffy Side profile


 

Emmy & Saffy


 

In the pen! 


 

Emmy is nice and wide! 


 

Day 140- Feb 28


----------



## TAH

Now there is waiting


----------



## Goat Whisperer

MoClone (Kiko) was bred to Beast (kiko) today


----------



## Hens and Roos

So when does your kidding season start?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The first 2 does could kid as early as February 18 
We are a bit late this year.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Goat Whisperer said:


> The first 2 does could kid as early as February 18
> We are a bit late this year.



Hope you have nice weather for kidding- Feb is way to cold for us!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's going to be cold, but not like the cold you deal with!

Last year we had 4 does kid within 24 hours of each other. This was January 18/19 and had 12 kids born, right after that @babsbag flew in from CA and we had snow/ice. Fun times


----------



## NH homesteader

Yikes I won't even think about breeding until November. Too darn cold here! 

So silly question but  why do people in your area  breed so early? Is it because of milking schedules,  showing schedules,  butcher dates? Doesn't affect me,  I go with the (way too cold)  weather.  I'm just curious!


----------



## Southern by choice

We have kidded at all times of year. I like January the best. 
Because it is cold and winter and we pull the kids to bottle feed everything is pretty stable. We also are not dealing with the kids growing during prime parasite time which can be very problematic in the spring in NC. Also very little issue with any cocci development. I think they grow better.

I think many here in NC breed for March kids. One because there is a big show at the end of May and this gives about 2 months for recuperation and nice fresh udders. Also because of heading into warmer weather.

Personally I DON'T like March babies. Here is why... the weather is very cold in March still. When we get snow or ice storms they are usually at the end of March. Then over the next few weeks into April the weather is way to up and down. It could be 80 degrees and days later frost warnings again. Night temps plummet. Not the best for newborn kids. I really think that is why so many end up with pneumonia, and then add the spring issues with parasites and cocci. Nah. 

Unfortunately many of ours will be kidding in March/April this year.
VERY NOT HAPPY about this. But we were delayed for various reasons and the later does being bred are being bred after the NC State Fair. It will be our first show and just in case I don't want to risk a doe being bred and getting shipping fever or some other issue and be pregnant.

Next year all will be bred for January kids.


----------



## NH homesteader

Makes sense.  Until I have a heated barn (ha! Right!) it'll be April for me! March is way too cold here  even.


----------



## Southern by choice

MoClone (Kiko doe) was bred to Beast(NZ-Kiko) yesterday! He is young but he did good. 
We brought her up and pen bred them. Dogs didn't like us taking their buck away!
Day 150 March 1st!

She is about 125-130 lbs He needs weighed! LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

I just had to add a pic of Moses! I  him!
I love his horns!
I love his smile!
Such a wonderful goat!


 



 



 

@TAH  I know you like Kikos!


----------



## babsbag

I like Jan kids too, but *I *don't like kidding in Jan.   I think the kids do better when its colder. This year will be March-April as I need the dairy done first but I really wish it was earlier. I had a few this last year born in June and they did ok, but way to small now to breed for March kids so they will stay dry for a year; which I hate.  

But with the dairy I may drag my kidding season out FOREVER so I can  have does in milk for most of the year. Then there is the big part of me that says the I need the time off in the winter too. I don't have to get rich doing this, I don't even have to pay the bills doing this, it only has to pay for itself so why push it? Right? 

Now goats bred here yet, but need to get to that this month.


----------



## NH homesteader

I love Kikos! They're so gorgeous! That smile! 

I considered staggering my breeding to milk year round.  Then I remembered what 3 feet of snow feels like and decided less chores are better! Lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice looking!  Do you have problems with their horns getting caught on stuff?


----------



## babsbag

NH homesteader said:


> Then I remembered what 3 feet of snow feels like and decided less chores are better! Lol.



I told my DH that if he wanted me to get out of livestock just move me to a place where it snowed....a lot. I don't even think I would own a dog unless it had a covered snow free yard. The older I get the more I hate snow and we don't much, sometimes none. I absolutely could not do the cold long winters and have livestock.  

@Hens and Roos  Let's see if @Southern by choice can find pictures of some of the very unique ways those horns have been "stuck". I am thinking of one in particular but let's see if she posts it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Zephyr and Tai! March 3rd babies!

@babsbag  are you referring to when I cracked my ribs getting Tray off the sapling he hung himself up in?


----------



## Southern by choice

... and now Millie & Tai! Woo Hoo!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice Not that one. There was one where one goat got stuck in the horns. Or something like that.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice Not that one. There was one where one goat got stuck in the horns. Or something like that.



Oh yeah... the time that Chewy got caught up in Moses horns. They both almost died. 

With the horns they have now not much happens. They are pretty big.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol


----------



## TAH

Love the horn kikos have 
Southern your moses is ! And the others but there is something special about moses


----------



## Hens and Roos

babsbag said:


> I told my DH that if he wanted me to get out of livestock just move me to a place where it snowed....a lot. I don't even think I would own a dog unless it had a covered snow free yard. The older I get the more I hate snow and we don't much, sometimes none. I absolutely could not do the cold long winters and have livestock.
> 
> @Hens and Roos  Let's see if @Southern by choice can find pictures of some of the very unique ways those horns have been "stuck". I am thinking of one in particular but let's see if she posts it.



Snow's not to bad...you sort of get use to it , personally I could hibernate all winter long but with animals that's not happening!  The high temperatures and heat I can't take!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the storm coming through doesn't cause you problems!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> Hope the storm coming through doesn't cause you problems!


It was looking bad earlier today but I just watched the news and there is a chance the storm may make a turn that's in our favor
It's kind of up in the air at this point but we are watching closely


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> Hope the storm coming through doesn't cause you problems!



Have to say I am a little concerned. Watching the storm closely and preparing.

We have the walls down on parts of the barn for spring/summer/fall... they are going up earlier than planned. That is tomorrow. Today we cleaned out the chicken building and the 3 stalls on the other side in that building. Tomorrow we power wash and then fresh bedding. 
We will be bringing the goats over from the back field and then the Nubian and Lamancha bucks will go in a stall. The goats in the back field I just feel need to be close by. We cannot see them or get to them if it gets bad. The 2 young bucks I feel will be better in the bigger building even though they have shelter I do worry that it could flood. The rest of the fields and shelters are all good. 
We may bring in some straw for the shelters just in case the goats end up being in the barn for a few days.

Then we will move hay, feed bins and do general batten down the hatches, so to speak. We will fill our giant cattle troughs with water for "just in case". 

If we don't get anything I am GREAT with that but feel we better be prepared. 

Dogs are going crazy out there tonight... started way in the back with Tiggs. That is a long way to go with a flashlight through the woods. Still debating do I go or No? Callie isn't ballistic so I don't think a goat is in danger.


----------



## babsbag

Is this storm part of Hurricane Matthew?  What about our members in Florida?  @Green Acres Farm , @frustratedearthmother ,  I know there are others. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're good in Texas...but worried about you guys on the lower east coast.  Hope it makes that turn that OFA was talking about.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Have to say I am a little concerned. Watching the storm closely and preparing.
> 
> We have the walls down on parts of the barn for spring/summer/fall... they are going up earlier than planned. That is tomorrow. Today we cleaned out the chicken building and the 3 stalls on the other side in that building. Tomorrow we power wash and then fresh bedding.
> We will be bringing the goats over from the back field and then the Nubian and Lamancha bucks will go in a stall. The goats in the back field I just feel need to be close by. We cannot see them or get to them if it gets bad. The 2 young bucks I feel will be better in the bigger building even though they have shelter I do worry that it could flood. The rest of the fields and shelters are all good.
> We may bring in some straw for the shelters just in case the goats end up being in the barn for a few days.
> 
> Then we will move hay, feed bins and do general batten down the hatches, so to speak. We will fill our giant cattle troughs with water for "just in case".
> 
> If we don't get anything I am GREAT with that but feel we better be prepared.
> 
> Dogs are going crazy out there tonight... started way in the back with Tiggs. That is a long way to go with a flashlight through the woods. Still debating do I go or No? Callie isn't ballistic so I don't think a goat is in danger.



I'd rather be over prepared and then underwhelmed


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> We're good in Texas...but worried about you guys on the lower east coast.  Hope it makes that turn that OFA was talking about.



The models were more consistent this morning that it would hug the coast up until around Charleston, SC and then move more east an hopefully having little effect on us in NC.
Of course beyond 48 hours or so there is still a lot of uncertainty.  It's fluctuated a lot over the last 3 days.
It does seem likely now that FL, GA, and SC will be getting bad weather.


----------



## babsbag

@frustratedearthmother  You are in Texas ? Well glad you are safe.   I know there are a couple of Florida members, wish I could just remember them but I'm lucky to remember where I live half of the time.  Hope all you easterners stay safe.


----------



## Ferguson K

This hurricane looks ugly. It's not keeping to pattern, either.

Hope everyone gets through this ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@babsbag  - yeppers, I'm south of Houston.  And, not that I wish this hurricane on anyone else - I'm glad it didn't head our way!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good luck staying safe everyone.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

babsbag said:


> Is this storm part of Hurricane Matthew?  What about our members in Florida?  @Green Acres Farm , @frustratedearthmother ,  I know there are others. I hope everyone stays safe.


It's supposed to miss us. But things can change.


----------



## TAH

Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks like the storm will be hooking away from NC. We shouldn't have any issues 

@babsbag you were probably thinking of @Fullhousefarm, she is in Florida.


----------



## Southern by choice

It seems to change every few hours ... that's the weather. 

@Green Acres Farm  it looks as of late they are thinking FL will take the hit. Hopefully you are in an area not in the direct hit area.
Same for all our FL friends!

Actually it should just move out to sea... already so much devastation.Haiti and Cuba have had so much life loss. Waiting to see how the Bahamas fair. My LOVE is the island of Eleuthera.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hopefully it misses Florida


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> It seems to change every few hours ... that's the weather.
> 
> @Green Acres Farm  it looks as of late they are thinking FL will take the hit. Hopefully you are in an area not in the direct hit area.
> Same for all our FL friends!
> 
> Actually it should just move out to sea... already so much devastation.Haiti and Cuba have had so much life loss. Waiting to see how the Bahamas fair. My LOVE is the island of Eleuthera.



I sure hope not! I am in the north part of FL, though. We just had a hurricane we CAN'T have another one!  Working on upgrading/ building new goat shelters now. During last hurricane our pretty temporary one got the roof blown off and the whole shelter was blown way across the pasture! My parents were at 2 in the morning fixing it and we all moved the 60 bales of hay from the pole barn to the garage. Thankfully that didn't get wet!


----------



## babsbag

Yes @Fullhousefarm...that's the name. Gosh my memory is horrid. Thanks @Goat Whisperer for setting me straight. I hope they are ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Yes @Fullhousefarm...that's the name. Gosh my memory is horrid. Thanks @Goat Whisperer for setting me straight. I hope they are ok.


I think she is on the gulf side of Florida, closer to Tampa.
I just sent her a message on FB.


----------



## babsbag

@OneFineAcre please update us if you hear back from her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Never heard back from Joy
FL isn't looking good now
Wish you the best


----------



## NH homesteader

Wishing for the best for everyone in harm's way.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

The people in line out the storm are in my prayers!


----------



## Southern by choice

We know so many people in Florida and so many that have family in Florida... prayers request are lighting up FB, emails etc.

Georgia could also be hit pretty hard.

Prayers for all that are in this path. Be safe, be smart!


----------



## babsbag

There was another BYH member from Florida. She was new a few months ago, had some goats dropped off on her unexpectedly by neighbor and I think one had died. No way will I remember her name but I hope all is well.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

A lot of people are evacuating to where I am.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Stay safe!


----------



## babsbag

Green Acres Farm said:


> A lot of people are evacuating to where I am.



Glad that you seem to be out of harms way. I will take my earthquakes, you guys can keep the hurricanes. I hate wind to start with, but wet wind is even worse...I can't imagine 140 MPH wind.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It seems that the reports indicate that as bad as it looks, it's not as bad in FL as they thought it was going to be.
Latest models are showing it coming further north to Wilmington, NC before it makes the turn.
Expecting bad flooding in east and southeast NC.
Area's near Fayetteville got heavy rain last week, so it could be really bad there.


----------



## babsbag

@OneFineAcre  are you in an ok area?


----------



## OneFineAcre

It depends on how you define "OK"?

I'm at the red dot.

SBC and GW are about an hour west of me.

We are in the area looking about 5-6 inches of rain, they think


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Keep us posted...

Looks like well be alright. Tomorrow we are expected to get 2-5 (+?) inches of rain and wind. 

Speaking of which, I was putting up a temporary wall/tarping and open side of the barn. That side if in the baby area.

My babies aren't babies anymore. 

I had 80lb kids running and leaping off of my back


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OFA - that's getting a little too close for comfort.  I'm sure you have a "what if" plan.  Hoping for the best for all of ya'll!


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought you might be in a risk area with the wind @OneFineAcre 
@babsbag  we are the yellow dot...   

Wondering about all the breeders SE.


----------



## babsbag

Wind and rain are just a miserable combo, no other way to describe it. That is definitely too close for my liking. Since I am the top of a mountain we would have to have rain in a biblical proportion to ever touch my house...even the barn would be ok. It might get wet but no dangerous flooding. But I have been to your place, and seen pictures of @OneFineAcre 's land and that is just a little too level for my liking. Really praying that those rains stay nice and play fair.  Scary stuff.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that everyone comes through the storm safe and sound!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think we are going to be in the 4-5 in of rain and 25-30 mph wind.
But, I'm afraid our friends further east are going to have serious problems with flooding.
I was watching the weather and even though the storm is going to be weaker, coastal SC and NC may end up with the most problems due to flooding.
Some places may get 15 inches of rain.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'll be praying for you guys tonight that everything is okay.


----------



## babsbag

15" of rain  Yikes.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sooooooooooo... had a friend ask me if I was interested in her bred goat. 

ummmm...... yes   (no brainer right?!)

I very casually (and stealthily) started talking about the goat to my DH. 

Without skipping a beat he said, " that is going to be a nice goat for SOMEONE."




I don't have the money to buy the goat anyway, but still.


----------



## babsbag

Build a dairy and then you have an excuse to buy more goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bingo was bred to one of Star's 2015 mini bucks. Star is the doe we lost. These will be F2 registered MM 50/50.

Leah was also bred, a repeat breeding- Lil' Joe was used over her. 
She had quad a a FF, quints as a 2F, how many do y'all think she will have in 5 months from now? 

Emmy cycled again so she was put in with a buck as well.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am happy with trips from Leah! 

I am really excited about the mini mancha line up
Bingo! Our silly girl!
I really like how deep bodied Bingo is. She has great dairy length, beautiful rear and leg placement. LOVE her teats and placement!



 



 

This is Chami - LOVE this boy! I love everything about him. Everything. His length, his level back, rump, legs, and rear width!
He is one of my favorite bucks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He is NICE!


----------



## NH homesteader

They're lovely! So...  Would it be frowned upon to ask just how many bucks you have? Cause it seems like a LOT!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> He is NICE!



 
Thank you so much!  

 I know it may sound crazy but I try really hard to produce great minis and the breeding that produced this boy was one of those.... have to do the right pairing (mantra like LOL)  All 3 produced in his litter have been wonderful.  
We lost his dam in an accident Nov 2015 but his grand-dam is 8*M
 LA 89

I think he is 

One of my goals is that by 2nd fresh all mini's produce 7- 8# day.


----------



## Ferguson K

He is gorgeous!!!

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> They're lovely! So...  Would it be frowned upon to ask just how many bucks you have? Cause it seems like a LOT!



 alot

some we cannot use right now due to relations
some we cannot use because of the polled polled issue
some we keep when we think they will be quite promising
We also have 6 breeds of goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

You need more! 

Some sables or saanen. 

More nubians!

Kidding. But I seriously love your goats.


----------



## luvmypets

Bingo is just.. Too gorgeous for words..


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> We lost his dam in an accident Nov 2015 but his grand-dam is 8*M
> LA 89
> 
> .



Southern didn't say that this was a FF score, the highest score a FF can get. This doe also earned her star & SG as a ff, I believe.

Last time I talked to the does owner she was producing a little over 16lbs a day.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> They're lovely! So...  Would it be frowned upon to ask just how many bucks you have? Cause it seems like a LOT!


Never ask a woman how old she is, how much she weighs, or how many goats she owns


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you guys! It really does mean alot to me.
Breeding minis is actually very hard. 
Sometimes you just don't know when you mix 4 different genetics (for f-2's) what may happen. You kinda hold your breath and hope that your selections work. 
Sometimes you have to go back then go forward... then sometimes higher percentage then back down. 

The worst thing is I love my f-1's I cannot give them up just to keep 
f-2's  f-3's etc.


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> Thank you guys! It really does mean alot to me.
> Breeding minis is actually very hard.
> Sometimes you just don't know when you mix 4 different genetics (for f-2's) what may happen. You kinda hold your breath and hope that your selections work.
> Sometimes you have to go back then go forward... then sometimes higher percentage then back down.
> 
> The worst thing is I love my f-1's I cannot give them up just to keep
> f-2's  f-3's etc.


I don't know much about breeding, but I do know you and GW breed the prettiest goats. I would love to have some like that one day


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> I am happy with trips from Leah!
> 
> I am really excited about the mini mancha line up
> Bingo! Our silly girl!
> I really like how deep bodied Bingo is. She has great dairy length, beautiful rear and leg placement. LOVE her teats and placement!
> View attachment 22751
> 
> View attachment 22752
> 
> This is Chami - LOVE this boy! I love everything about him. Everything. His length, his level back, rump, legs, and rear width!
> He is one of my favorite bucks!
> View attachment 22749
> 
> View attachment 22748
> 
> View attachment 22747


WOW!!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goat Whisperer said:


> Southern didn't say that this was a FF score, the highest score a FF can get. This doe also earned her star & SG as a ff, I believe.
> 
> Last time I talked to the does owner she was producing a little over 16lbs a day.


----------



## NH homesteader

I would really love to have a mini Mancha.  I don't really want full size goats to breed my own though,  and no one around here breeds them. Apparently I just live too darn far away from  NC! 

I have one buck. I want one more.  That is so enough smelly bucks for me!


----------



## Hens and Roos

NH homesteader said:


> I would really love to have a mini Mancha.  I don't really want full size goats to breed my own though,  and no one around here breeds them. Apparently I just live too darn far away from  NC!
> 
> I have one buck. I want one more.  That is so enough smelly bucks for me!



We have 2 bucks now and that is two to many for DH  but he knows why and is accepting of it....


----------



## Southern by choice

Littlest DD put this together. I love the music with it.
From Early spring when the kids were still so little. Some just born!






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1443803648968102


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> Never heard back from Joy
> FL isn't looking good now
> Wish you the best


 Hm, I didn't get a message from you. Or, at least Facebook didn't tell me about it.

We were fine. We boarded up the front of the three sided goat shelters and put the Jrs (Saanen and two Lamanchas, all 5-8 months old) in the milk room since they are in a pen with just dogloos. They made a much bigger mess than the hurricane. We didn't even have a branch down, maybe one piece of Spanish moss, and didn't have much rain at all. Should have left those ornery babies outside! LOL. On the bright side we got all sorts of stuff picked up around the farm when we thought it might get bad.


----------



## luvmypets

Loved the video southern! Reminds me of a little something I did


----------



## Southern by choice

Mariah was bred by Tai today! 
Only one more of the Sr does to go.
Then after the fair the next round of all the Jrs begin!
Woo Hoo!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Mariah was bred by Tai today!
> Only one more of the Sr does to go.
> Then after the fair the next round of all the Jrs begin!
> Woo Hoo!


We bred out yearlings first except Tira who we missed

We take a lot of bred does to the fair

Were you all concerned about that ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Because this is our first show we are just taking extra precautions. 
Our goats never leave our property, they don't have an immune system built up to any of the normal "cooties" that they could be exposed to at a show. If we need to treat them with anything I'd rather do it before they are bred.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We thought so too 

Might be a little overly cautious, but we are like that anyway


----------



## babsbag

Goat Whisperer said:


> Might be a little overly cautious, but we are like that anyway



Nah...not you


----------



## Southern by choice

@frustratedearthmother   these have to be pygmys right?!
snagged this off FB  from goats are awesome- don't know where the pic originated but this is seriously freaking adorable!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely!  And, darn cute ones too!  Perfect markings, heavy boned...  I want them!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Absolutely!  And, darn cute ones too!  Perfect markings, heavy boned...  I want them!



you made my day! 
 I thought so and when I looked at them I thought wow these guys are gorgeous- I want one!
Encouraging to know that I could pick a quality one and will know it when I see it.

Don't you think one day I need 2 little pygmys?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Two?  Just two?  Noooo, you need a dozen, lol.  They're addicting!!

You certainly did recognize quality.  I'd take that baby in a heartbeat.  Just look at her/his stance.  That little critter has a naturally perfect stance....and you gotta love that tongue!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Two?  Just two?  Noooo, you need a dozen, lol.  They're addicting!!
> 
> You certainly did recognize quality.  I'd take that baby in a heartbeat.  Just look at her/his stance.  That little critter has a naturally perfect stance....and you gotta love that tongue!



I just did the funniest thing!
I was scrolling through some Jr does (Lamanchas) and told GW I really like this goat.  
She starts laughing. 
I ask, "What?"
She is still laughing and says, "yeah, I bet ya do!"
I said "what she is pretty, long beautiful dairy body, what is so funny?"
She looks at me and says, " Seriously?" " Um, that was the 1st place 2016 Nat Jr doe."
Me: "Oh"  " I was just looking at pictures, I had no idea!" 

GW- is all into pedigrees etc... me - I just look at the goat... if I like then I like.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm in love with pygmies.  I am getting one in the spring if all works out.  That one is adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> you made my day!
> I thought so and when I looked at them I thought wow these guys are gorgeous- I want one!
> Encouraging to know that I could pick a quality one and will know it when I see it.
> 
> Don't you think one day I need 2 little pygmys?


You know they have a Pygmy show at the fair same time as the dairy goats about 50 ft from the dairy goats ?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You know they have a Pygmy show at the fair same time as the dairy goats about 50 ft from the dairy goats ?



  OFA you are an enabler of the worst kind- you are stealthy 

 I may not be there ...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I just did the funniest thing!
> I was scrolling through some Jr does (Lamanchas) and told GW I really like this goat.
> She starts laughing.
> I ask, "What?"
> She is still laughing and says, "yeah, I bet ya do!"
> I said "what she is pretty, long beautiful dairy body, what is so funny?"
> She looks at me and says, " Seriously?" " Um, that was the 1st place 2016 Nat Jr doe."
> Me: "Oh"  " I was just looking at pictures, I had no idea!"
> 
> GW- is all into pedigrees etc... me - I just look at the goat... if I like then I like.


I like to watch the other breeds being shown and pick my line up
I have gotten pretty good at it too
It's a great exercise for learning


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OneFineAcre said:


> It's a great exercise for learning


Agree x2!


----------



## Ferguson K

I do that, too! I like watching and learning. I also mutter to myself about different techniques I think would place goats higher in the class so I usually sit off by myself.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> I like to watch the other breeds being shown and pick my line up
> I have gotten pretty good at it too
> It's a great exercise for learning



I just try to beat my daughter at placing them. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Southern by choice

Saffy was bred by JJ today!

Emmy however was allowed in too because she LOVES JJ.
She is already bred but she LOVES him.
Too funny!
I think this line up will be really nice. 
The girls although only f-1 already show good breed characteristics. JJ is a purebred f-6 
Hoping for some really phenomenal f-2's 

Emmy! 



 


Saffy


 



 

JJ is all about Saffy today!


----------



## Goatgirl47

How old are they (Emmy and Saffy I mean)?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goatgirl47 said:


> How old are they (Emmy and Saffy I mean)?


I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

They are 7 months. The youngest we have ever bred any goat ever.
However they are very developed and width is excellent. Weight, height etc all good.  Emmy is a little on the heavier side but that's ok... she's not "obese"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Weighed CarolinaGirl, one of Ruthies January babies. 

57lbs 

She didn't listen, she is a (registered) Nigerian DWARF goat


----------



## Southern by choice

...the shame..

she jiggles when she walks


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Weighed CarolinaGirl, one of Ruthies January babies.
> 
> 57lbs
> 
> She didn't listen, she is a (registered) Nigerian DWARF goat


You are going to breed her after the fair aren't you?
She's a big one

Our biggest March kid is 45 lbs Coco's single Joy
Opals single from last week of Feb Pearl weighs 40 lbs

Do you creep feed your kids?


----------



## Ferguson K

What fatties!!

I wish I had "growth" like that in our girls. Lyra and Briar are in that age range and 45/42lbs respectively.


----------



## Southern by choice

Fatties is the word! 

The babies have free choice feed and hay starting at about 3-5 weeks while they are still on the bottle. They nibble.
They don't freak for food as this is how they grew up so it just sits there for them BUT NOT with the Nigies. We had to separate them out because they will just eat til they die. Seriously. It is just the nigies.  So then because of this we put feed out and lock the nigies in a different area so the other girls will eat. 
Once the other goats a bit bigger and we couldn't separate them anymore we just dump feed in a trough and they eat what they eat. They never eat it all.
The fatties have been on a diet but I think they just take after their mom... they can get fat off air. They also have really good parasite resistance. We ran fecals today... well actually GW did not me. Boots had 2 eggs(50EPG). Charlotte 6(150EPG)... so they are all pretty good. 
I wish my lamanchas would gain like the nigies. Jane is 93lbs now... she is just turning 9 months. She doesn't eat much feed at all... none of the lamanchas do. Millie would rather just eat forage and hay.. she doesn't even always come up for feed. Her daughter is the same... Tiffany is 70+lbs at just about 6 months. She is like her momma stocky. She will mature late like Millie. If she is 90 lbs by Dec I will breed her. She will be 8 months old... but she is wide, stocky, and very robust.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Boots had 2 eggs(50EPG). Charlotte 6(150EPG)... so they are all pretty good.


Trying to figure out what you do different than me.

How many grams of poop do you do? (I have done 2)

The vet and another recourse told me to add up both chambers and multiply by 50.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

4 grams of fecal and 26ml of solution. 
Multiply by 25
If you are only using 2 grams multiply by 50.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Trying to figure out what you do different than me.
> 
> How many grams of poop do you do? (I have done 2)
> 
> The vet and another recourse told me to add up both chambers and multiply by 50.





Goat Whisperer said:


> 4 grams of fecal and 26ml of solution.
> Multiply by 25
> If you are only using 2 grams multiply by 50.



Like GW said- if you are using 2 grams poop then your solution is 28ml and multiply by 50.

So above Boots had 2 total eggs on combined chambers
2 x 25 (the nultiplier based on 4g poo/26ml sol) = 50 EPG

How much solution are you using? Grams poo?


----------



## Southern by choice

Trouble was bred to Gordy today! For f-2's 
These will be 2nd generation Grade so they are able to be registered with MDGA as 2nd gen grade. 
young buck Gordy



 
Comparison-  Mini left--- Standard Right


 




 

lamancha on short legs!


 

Trouble is deep bodied!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Trouble is gorgeous!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She really is!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Trouble was bred to Gordy today! For f-2's
> These will be 2nd generation Grade so they are able to be registered with MDGA as 2nd gen grade.
> young buck Gordy
> View attachment 23081
> Comparison-  Mini left--- Standard Right
> View attachment 23082
> 
> 
> View attachment 23086
> 
> lamancha on short legs!
> View attachment 23087
> 
> Trouble is deep bodied!
> View attachment 23088



Trouble was in raging heat again on 11/10 
Bred to the same buck. Hopefully she settles this time around


----------



## Hens and Roos

, we are waiting for does to come into heat yet and hopefully once bred no one comes back into heat!


----------



## luvmypets

Forgive me if it was mentioned elsewhere, but did you/are you guys breeding Leah?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

luvmypets said:


> Forgive me if it was mentioned elsewhere, but did you/are you guys breeding Leah?


Sure did! It was a repeat breeding, we used the same buck as last year- Lil Joe.

She is due in February I believe (need to check my notes). She is already getting a baby belly. It will be interesting to see how many she will have, first kidding she had 4 and the second she had 5.

Remember Bunny? She is doing great! Saw her a few weeks ago and she is just as sweet  They adore her. I'm glad they've kept in touch.

ETA: I just recently placed Flint, Bunny's brother. The lady wanted him for a long long time and she finally has him! We are good friends and I will probably use him in a few years. The other sibling has sired several kids so far and has turned out lovely!


----------



## luvmypets

Awesome! Leah is quite the doe,  can't wait to see what she gives you  Bunny is so cute, its awesome you got to see her. Have/will her new owners breed her, I would be curious to see if she is as prolific as Leah.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They haven't bred her yet. They will probably use Lil Joe when they are ready. 
She is probably ok to breed now, but they are in the process of moving so it will be a bit.

She has a high probability of having big litters like Leah. Leah was a triplet, Leah's dam was a quad and had big litters often. 

I personally would be fine with twins. Big litters are scary, those kids get tangled easily. I did warn them about the possibility of complications and told them that they need to be prepared to assist and/or have a vet out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> They haven't bred her yet. They will probably use Lil Joe when they are ready.
> She is probably ok to breed now, but they are in the process of moving so it will be a bit.
> 
> She has a high probability of having big litters like Leah. Leah was a triplet, Leah's dam was a quad and had big litters often.
> 
> I personally would be fine with twins. Big litters are scary, those kids get tangled easily. I did warn them about the possibility of complications and told them that they need to be prepared to assist and/or have a vet out.



I would take twins every time if I could


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> I would take twins every time if I could


x2


----------



## babsbag

Triplets have been ok with my Alpines; have never had more than three. 
I have Minis for the first time this year so we'll see if we get any 'litters' .


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Trouble/Gordy bred today (11/16/2016) 

Trouble seems to cycle ~5 days after she has been bred. I guessing she takes on the 2nd breeding. I have a feeling she re-cycled the weekend when I was at the fair so that is probably why she didn't settle. She *should* take this time


----------



## Fullhousefarm

babsbag said:


> Triplets have been ok with my Alpines; have never had more than three.
> I have Minis for the first time this year so we'll see if we get any 'litters' .



We've never had problems with triplets- but I agree twins are "perfect." Well, maybe unless it's multiple sets of buck twins like our first year kidding when we had 13 boys- one set of triplets and the rest twins and ONE single girl. LOL.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Fullhousefarm said:


> Well, maybe unless it's multiple sets of buck twins like our first year kidding when we had 13 boys- one set of triplets and the rest twins and ONE single girl. LOL.


This would be me-
     & another


----------



## TAH

So far we have had one doe with a single doeling, Naomi twins twice one boy one girl everytime, and Stella one buckling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wings & Caprines SunnyDay clvr
Brat always rushes through the gate


----------



## samssimonsays

I see why she's naked hahaha!


----------



## Mike CHS

She is a cutey - is that the one in your avatar?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She actually the daughter of the doe in my avatar  The doe (in my avatar) has kidded twice now and all the kids are the same color, guess it is a pretty strong gene. 

She was the 1st place Sr Nigerian kid at the NC state fair. I swear the only reason why she walks good on a lead is because I have to drag her back to the field (constantly!) since she was old enough to rush through gates. She is a brat but probably the sweetest ND doe I have so I can't be too mad.


----------



## Southern by choice

It is amazing how much she looks like her mom, but a much sweeter attitude. She is one of my favorites of the ND's. Of course Boots and Foxy Lady are the other two I just love! LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Really been going back and forth on whether to breed the last group.
I have 
4 Lamancha Does
5 Nigerian Does (I only own 1 of those GW owns the others)

The lamanchas are all big enough even the one born in April, but I am just a little nervous about it. I hate to wait all the way til next year but at the same time it is so late in the season. I hate kidding this late. We have all the Sr does and a few Jr does already bred due end of Feb- Mid March. This would put us at end of April beg of May. Not a great time of year.

GW will probably want to show in May and my little guys too... so that also puts a glitch in it. Can't see taking in a month fresh doe.


At the same time after losing Star tragically in an accident a year ago it makes me always think about next year may not come for one goat. I know I shouldn't think like that but still. 

We have 
8 confirmed 
( 1 Kiko, 3 Lamanchas, 3 ND's, 1 Mini Mancha)
3 tentative
(2 Mini Nubian. 1 Mini Mancha)

Nubian to be bred this month.

So 12 does.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Southern by choice the next year may not come. I am sadly at that point of fear constantly. I don't think of it as being negative just realistic. No one and nothing Is guaranteed tomorrow.  

that is a good number lol. We are total opposite here and want them to kid later hahaha . It is fun to see how different the areas are and when they want to breed them.


----------



## Southern by choice

@samssimonsays  that is so true... and I know that the loss of Star affected me greatly... at the same time I can't do something out of what ifs and then I worry what if Jane has a hard time and doesn't make it through... you know how it is. 

If we did breed the last 9 that would be 21 goats. Katie we are not breeding this year at all.

out of those 21 goats there are quite a few that are prone to trips and quads... there is a potential for 50 kids possibly more. Leah had 5 alone last year.

Yes it would be in two groups but still.

Yeah I like warm weather to kid in for ME, but not for the goats. Kids grow better in winter kidding and they are several months old before spring grasses come in and rain. Spring/lae spring here in NC just brings humid hot wet conditions so kids are hitting the ground or getting weaned prime parasite /cocci conditions time. 

If we kid in January it is perfect for breeding in Aug /Sept... they are going into 10 month lactation yet have 2 to dry off before kidding. This is convenient for milktest as well.  Yeah we may have to put in more effort for keeping them warm but they are on hay and feed and growing strong and big. Late kiddings and they don't we have seen this in so many herds all over the US. Nigerians are not as affected- it seems they do fine anytime yet cocci still can be an issue.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Why wouldn't you show a month fresh doe?


----------



## babsbag

I have seen them at shows with kidding discharge still. A month is good.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Why wouldn't you show a month fresh doe?


Mostly because their udders are not at capacity at 4 weeks and because I wouldn't want to effect milking. With travel, different place, eating drinking variance, filling and skipped milkings especially with FF I just think it could really effect their production.
I'm sure there is an art to milking and showing and considering we only showed once, all Jrs, I don't think we have the experience to risk production on them.

Very open to your thoughts and suggestions if you have any. 
I just don't think we have the experience.


----------



## samssimonsays

I'm too scared about if we have a power outage in the cold we get with january and February bringing in -40 or lower temps. We had many without power just this past storm who were out for 42 hours.  that is good to know the cocci blooms tho! Our April is super wet but still usually show on the ground. And possible still below freezing temps.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Very open to your thoughts and suggestions if you have any.
> I just don't think we have the experience.


And next thing ya know I'll be messaging OFA and talking to his DW for 2 hours

Their poor souls


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

We try to have most of ours kid in March, but Shea just got bred this week so she will be kidding towards the end of April, so she will be around a month fresh for Memorial Day.

I would say that I wouldn't want to take a goat to a show that wasn't at least a month fresh for the sake of her and the babies.
I wouldn't want to take babies any younger than that to a show.

I don't know if I've ever mentioned this, but there are some folks that have been mentored to have a doe you think will be competitive freshen a week before a show so the udder still has edema (swelling).
The doe that was the Grand Champion in rings 1 and 3 in Rocky Mount had freshened a week before the show.  Of course, you may have a point,  she wasn't at the state fair because she was already dry. 

You wouldn't skip a milking that early in lactation.  You might observe how much she is milking and time so that she is at her best during the show, if it might be 12, 14 or 16 hours. Probably not any longer than that for any goat in the first few months of lactation.  But, say for the memorial day show where you are going to show again on Sunday, you would milk that doe out completely at the end of the show on Saturday.

Of course, that is completely different than for the state fair where they are all 7 months into lactation.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruby was exposed to Olaf over the weekend (11/ 19-20 /2016)

Don't know if she was bred or not. She was acting like she was in heat but didn't stand nicely for him. She wants another man… not gonna happen 

If she got bred kids will be PB Nubian. 

"Baby" Olaf is over 120 pounds now


----------



## Southern by choice

Yesterday GW and I went out to the field t o just walk around and say hi to the goats... pretty day and just wanted to love on them.

That is when we both went...  

Leah, Lucy, and Ruthie ( all Nigerians) are HUGE. They are 2 months bred. This was not food or hay belly... this was baby belly! 

Ruthie -gets big anyway so you never know but I will not be surprised it she has 3 or 4.

Leah- ... well Leah -who knows hoping maybe only 3 this time but ya never know.

Lucy- She is the one I am really going    She is as big now at 2 months than when she kidded for first time in March. I am thinking triplets easy.

Zephyr (Lamancha) is looking lovely! I think twins.

Mariah (Lamancha) Looking very robust. I think twins.

Millie (Lamancha) Hides her kids so we never knoww 

Bingo (mini mancha) she is such a hearty robust doe it is hard to say but I think twins for FF

Emmy (Mini Nubian) I am thinking single

Ruby, Saffy, and Trouble- too soon.

With the 10 does minimum kids will be 20 We are thinking possibly 26 kids from this group.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep- the girls are looking huge! I'm shocked with Lucy too. She hid those babies last year. She is more mature now but isn't hiding those kids by any means! 
This is over a week old and not the bust but y'all can see Leah is getting a big belly now  

She's had 9 kids total in two kiddings.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Jane is getting big! I still look at her as a baby LOL She is standing next to Ruby the Nubian. Ruby is the biggest of the dairy does, about 140lbs. Maybe more now.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

OneFineAcre said:


> We try to have most of ours kid in March, but Shea just got bred this week so she will be kidding towards the end of April, so she will be around a month fresh for Memorial Day.
> 
> I would say that I wouldn't want to take a goat to a show that wasn't at least a month fresh for the sake of her and the babies.
> I wouldn't want to take babies any younger than that to a show.
> 
> I don't know if I've ever mentioned this, but there are some folks that have been mentored to have a doe you think will be competitive freshen a week before a show so the udder still has edema (swelling).
> The doe that was the Grand Champion in rings 1 and 3 in Rocky Mount had freshened a week before the show.  Of course, you may have a point,  she wasn't at the state fair because she was already dry.
> 
> You wouldn't skip a milking that early in lactation.  You might observe how much she is milking and time so that she is at her best during the show, if it might be 12, 14 or 16 hours. Probably not any longer than that for any goat in the first few months of lactation.  But, say for the memorial day show where you are going to show again on Sunday, you would milk that doe out completely at the end of the show on Saturday.
> 
> Of course, that is completely different than for the state fair where they are all 7 months into lactation.



We will show a doe fresh- even very fresh- but if it's on the first week or two I don't udder her up at all. Babies are separated no more than 1-2 hours. We had one do very well and she kidded the day before the show. She kidded later than expected, though, we didn't plan that on purpose! If she had been anything but spunky and ready to go we would have scratched her from the show- but she had a quick easy birth and looked great.

Our Lamancha who had been in milk 11 months also took first in her class (4 yr olds) earlier this month. She's not due for 3 months and just wouldn't dry up- so we showed her!

In a perfect world where does freshen when *I* want them to, I'd have a batch freshen in December for our two biggest shows- late January/Early Feb. They'd be 1-2 months fresh. Then, I'd have another group of yearling FFners (Nigerians usually) and my unregistered girls freshen in late Feb/early March. I had partial cooperation this year.


----------



## luvmypets

They are all so pretty


----------



## Southern by choice

We should get a weight on Jane.
If she cycles Late Jan or early Feb I may just go ahead and breed her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@frustratedearthmother when are you going to get one of these earless beauties?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> @frustratedearthmother when are you going to get one of these earless beauties?



Wellllll......I have thought about it.  But, I've got 32 goats right now and a bunch of pregnant does - so it's gonna have to be after I do a "herd reduction" of sorts!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wellllll......I have thought about it.  But, I've got 32 goats right now and a bunch of pregnant does - so it's gonna have to be after I do a "herd reduction" of sorts!


HA! Found your problem… you need to stop counting lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> you need to stop counting lol



You are right about that!  Sometimes it's scary.  DH asked me awhile back what was the most goats I'd ever owned and all I could say was "over 50" cuz I really DID stop counting after that.  I'm afraid that after this kidding season I might be getting real close to that number again.

However - even if I don't officially count - my bank account tells me when I've got too many, lol.  And, I'm darn close right now!


----------



## lcertuche

With that many can you actually make a profit selling kids, milk, meat, etc.?


----------



## NH homesteader

Shhh!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Profit?  What is this word called profit? 

I would imagine that IF (and that's a big if) I ever sold any, I might actually make some money, lol.

Truth is - I'm a terrible farm manager.  I love them all and I always want to see what they will turn into and what kind of babies they will throw and... and... and...

>>>terrible farm manager<<<


----------



## Latestarter

So IF you don't sell any, then how do you downsize? IF you're giving them away, I'm within a few hours drive   Just give a shout!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There ya Go!!....close by...being taken care of...and ya can Check on them periodically....and thru all the Pics that @Latstarter would be Posting of them...Problem Solved!!....


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> You are right about that!  Sometimes it's scary.  DH asked me awhile back what was the most goats I'd ever owned and all I could say was "over 50" cuz I really DID stop counting after that.  I'm afraid that after this kidding season I might be getting real close to that number again.
> 
> However - even if I don't officially count - my bank account tells me when I've got too many, lol.  And, I'm darn close right now!



One of the reasons We decided to hold off on breeding the jrs.
If we bred all 20 does we could have 50+ kids easily. I just can't do that til we move. We have the back land but it is too far through two sets of woods and I am not comfortable with that. Plus we know we will want to keep "some".

Yet I soooo want to breed my jr Lamanchas. 

On another note- I love Ruby. I just love her. I have no pics because it is not possible to take any by myself in the field. I stepped over the hotwire to say hi to Blue and Pete and in a few seconds I was surrounded by goats. First was Bingo (mini mancha) Blue got jealous, I got after Blue and told him enough it was the goats turn. Then came Charlotte, and then Jane, Raina, The mini nubes, the nigies (Carolina Girl, Clover, & Foxy) Boots and Belle are too good to walk over. Ruby however comes up so gentle she is a big girl that lives with all the babies! I was in the baby field. Ruby puts her sweet face up waiting for her kiss on the cheek and her hug. Thing is I cannot stop hugging on this goat, or stop kissin' on her either. She is my heart. 

Ruby is aging and I really try hard not to think about it. I honestly don't know what I will do when she passes. There will never be another like her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> how do you downsize?



The last time I downsized it was called "D.I.V.O.R.C.E"     I kept the ones I absolutely could NOT live without and didn't breed at all for several years.  I'm trying to make up for lost time!


----------



## Latestarter

Ouch...    sorry...    Best of luck for a full and extended (read bountiful!) "recovery"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> Ouch...  sorry...



No worries - I'm enjoying my recovery!!


----------



## lcertuche

I hope to someday get some milking does but so I can actually have milk. I did have a couple of does a few years ago that kept my brush cleared around my property but I never could get them bred. Probably a good thing since I had no idea what I was doing. I can see raising for milk products and meat or even selling enough to pay for some of the upkeep but how do you afford to keep so many? I'm not being snarky, just curious if they can really be considered pets. I got both my girls free and only fed them a little grain to keep them friendly and hay in the winter. I loved them but I could imagine 50 of the little stinkers. Mine were brats but I loved them, not enough to be out much money and they did clear a huge amount of a steep hillside.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah that is a lot of goats! My limit is 10. I have 6 now and hope to get 2 more (a buck and a doeling)  this year. And I want to retain a kid from one of my mini alpines if she has a doeling.  

I think we all need to live closer together because I really want one of @frustratedearthmother 's Pygmies and I really want a mini Lamancha from @Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

lcertuche said:


> I can see raising for milk products and meat or even selling enough to pay for some of the upkeep but how do you afford to keep so many?



After many decades of life, I have reached a point where I can actually "afford" to indulge some of my whims, lol.  I tend to manage money fairly well, save first, help others and raise goats. I have very few expensive vices, my kids are grown (doesn't mean they don't cost me money now and again) and out of the house, I hate shopping, not really into travel, etc...  Who can travel with so many critters, lol!   (patting myself on the back for being so wonderful) So, this is what I do for me. 

It's not 'legal' to sell milk here - and it's not legal to sell goat meat.  I can sell goats on the hoof and I do that from time to time.   I sold extra bucks last year and a doe and her baby that didn't fit into my breeding plan. 

Have I ever given goats away - Yep.  Guilty!  Some years ago I was contacted by a man about his grandmother.  She had goats as a child but due to life circumstances was never able to have a goat again.  He took his grandmother in instead of putting her in a nursing home and he wanted her to have goats again before she passed.  He brought her to my house and she used a walker to totter out to the barn where I had a chair waiting for her and a bunch of pygmy goat babies.  These babies would jump in and out of her lap and the smile on her face and the light in her eyes was worth more to me than any money would have been.  She went home with two babies and not a penny was exchanged between us. 

Did the same thing with a child a couple years ago.  I heard about a child who was facing some tough challenges through our former 4-H mentor and just couldn't help myself - HAD to give her a couple goats. 

As to why I do this... main reason is because I enjoy it!   And, I'm in the midst of trying to create THE PERFECT GOAT for me.  Not trying to create a 'new breed' but just accepting the challenge to do something that I set as a personal goal for myself.  Right now, it does require me to keep quite a few goats.  I love my Kinder goats - so I need Nubians and Pygmies to get those.  Trying out some Mini Nubs too.  AND - someone asked me the other day when I was going to get the earless ones, lol.    I see them in my future - but not my _immediate_ future.

Right now the goats I favor most on my place are the m/f offspring of a Kinder doe and a Nigi buck.  Still retain the pygmy stockiness (think meat) and I hope they have the milkiness of the Nigi's and Nubs.  Work in progress!

Whew....never intended for my answer to become so long winded, lol.  Too much coffee this morning, I guess.


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! Hey I'm planning on breeding my mini alpines to a Pygmy buck so I'm kind of trying out new things here too.  Then I can keep a doeling and breed her to my Nigie...  I get it! 

And kudos to you.  You're doing what you enjoy and helping  some people when you can.. Yay goats! They do make people smile.


----------



## samssimonsays

I would love to try mini nubs and maybe even a mini mancha but those would require another buck or two  I have 6 now, my max is 10. I would like one more buck and two more does in the next few years but I want to try to survive my first Kidding season before I consider adding anything new. With four does my first year, I am nervous! When I think about each doe could have 1-3 kids it isn't so bad but when my former coworker and fellow goatie mentioned I will double or more than double my heard for some reason it sounds worse and I panicked   We will survive just fine, but the anticipation is rising now as everyone "should" be bred


----------



## NH homesteader

@samssimonsays that's funny we have the same number of goats and the same limit....  Except I'm only breeding 2 this year.


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> @samssimonsays that's funny we have the same number of goats and the same limit....  Except I'm only breeding 2 this year.


I know, right?! Haha!


----------



## lcertuche

@frustratedearthmother I think it is so lovely to have a hobby/experiment/love affair for raising goats and to be able to share them with others. People spend fortunes on things like golf and country clubs, expensive boats, etc.. kudos!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruby (the nubian) is getting rather chunky right now. She is going on a diet.... 

153 pounds 

Thought she was gaining... A bit too much! 

She was 112 when we first got her as a 4-5 y/o.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> .
> 
> 153 pounds
> 
> Thought she was gaining... A bit too much!
> 
> She was 112 when we first got her as a 4-5 y/o.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know, right! 

She's so fat cause she is getting fed the same way the kids are, she lives with them and gets first dibs on everything!


----------



## NH homesteader

How much "should"  she weigh? I don't know Nubians


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She looked good at 135-140 IMO.


----------



## Southern by choice

I will say that Ruby wears her weight well. 
A Nubian being 15 lbs overweight isn't quite the same as a Nigerian being 15 lbs overweight!


----------



## NH homesteader

I wouldn't know anything about overweight Nigerians


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Look at these big bellies! Ruth is in the front (red doe) & Leah is in the back corner (red & white). You can only see Leah's belly she's hiding her head 



 
@OneFineAcre Ruth is cookin' some Isaac babies!


----------



## luvmypets

They look great!


----------



## samssimonsays

They are looking ready to explode already lol


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I can't believe you didn't post this one... Leah



 



Of course Ruth's Left side is the more visible side because of the shot angle but I assure you this doe is big! 

Lucy is getting quite rotund as well and she is carrying Isaac babies too! @OneFineAcre   Lucy is a tiny doe and she is looking welllllll bred! 

Of course sometimes they can surprise you and be huge and carry a single or twins so I guess we will see.
Ruth and Lucy up first due 2/23 Leah 3/8.


----------



## Baymule

she is huge!


----------



## Ferguson K

I love baby bellies . I swear some of my does due in March are already showing. John agrees. Wonder how many we've got cooking .


----------



## TAH

Poor girls they still have 1-2 months to go!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Leah is due in March. Ruth in February. They definitely have a belly going on!


----------



## luvmypets

Is it just me or does Leah look smaller than usual?


----------



## Ferguson K

Doesnt Leah usually have a litter?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She's always been a smaller doe. Leah was was 45 lbs the first time she kidded. Over the last year or two she has really matured, closer to 60lbs now. She does look a little small as she was curled up and sleeping. Poor girl was wet and I think a bit chilled. I dried her off and locked her in the walkway so she couldn't go out in the rain. Don't know if the goats kicked her out or what. I did notice the gutter was leaking and she would be in the "splash zone" but don't know. They all had hay in the barn so she wasn't out waiting for hay/grain


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> Doesnt Leah usually have a litter?


She's only kidded twice and has had 9 kids so far- quints and quads. So yes


----------



## Southern by choice

@luvmypets  Leah is a tiny doe.
@Ferguson K  yes, Leah has litters 
Gestation is 21 1/2 weeks long and they are.... 10 wks for Ruth and Lucy  
8.5 pregnant for Leah so she has a ways to go! 

Leah had quints last time this was her 6 days before before kidding, she was at day 142.


----------



## Ferguson K

That's what tiny Aelia looked like with trips. Good lord!


----------



## luvmypets

Ah, I was just picturing the one you attached of her right before kidding, and other ones I have seen of her


----------



## Southern by choice

luvmypets said:


> Ah, I was just picturing the one you attached of her right before kidding, and other ones I have seen of her


Yeah she is just 8 weeks I still think the pic is funny that you can see her belly sticking out behind the wall.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope you get lots of girls


----------



## Southern by choice

Not sure what is going on but every morning all the goats (young does on the back side of the barn) are all out standing on the spools and they look cold. Way to early for them to be up let alone be out.

GW and I think it is "Trouble". Trouble picked up from Pete how to "jump" over the gate. And she does.  We think Miss priss Trouble is hopping over and driving our babies out. 

I so need a barn cam! May ask my son if I can borrow his game cam.
It will be in the 20 degree range this w/e and I don't need my babies out in the cold.

If it is Trouble I guess I will have to put a 5x5 kennel in the big girls side of the barn and lock her up at night.

All these babies are still growing their coats in from when we clipped them in mid October for the fair. They don't have thick winter coats yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Kidding season just got a whole lot easier! 
So excited   

4 cameras but the system can handle up to 8. Very happy


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Latestarter

Grats! That ought to help immensely!


----------



## Baymule

NICE!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Leah gave me a scare today. 
Looked out the window and out in the front field I see her laying there, all by herself... but I can't see and I thought she was on her side.

I was like is she dead? 
Then I see what I thought was her tail flag.

I run out the door, GW also after I called her and panicked her too. 

Get down to the gate and she pops her head up... so it wasn't her tail but and ear and she wasn't on her side either... but big and uncomfortable. 

She stands up slowly and starts to walk and we see the same thing we see every time she is pregnant... that limp on her back leg/foot.

Poor thing, doesn't usually start this early. We think it is a nerve. Only happens when she gets big and is pregnant, always same side, same leg.
She isn't quite halfway there yet. Poor Leah.

Because she is on the bottom of the totem pole she gets special quarters at night, sometimes day too. This way she doesn't get pushed around and have to deal with all the other goats. Can't help but to have a soft heart for this goat. My friend has her twin and she is the same way, get bossed around by every goat- even baby goats. Not sure why they are so wimpy.
Sometimes she tries to be more assertive but it doesn't usually work, the other goats don't take her seriously.

Cold here and colder tonight! Low of 23! 
December isn't usually this cold. It is 27 now. Brrrr! 
Loaded up the barn with straw. 

Dogs are LOVING it! They are so happy! and loud 

Woodstove going, heat cranked up... we are toasty inside ... I hate the cold.


----------



## TAH

27 sounds like a nice temperature, I was running around in 19 today in a thin long sleeve shirt. tomorrow we go to Anchorage to see papa and Nana, it is suppose to be 4-8 .


----------



## Baymule

Too cold for me!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Clarabelle is our wimpy bottom goat
Our dogs are really happy with the cold too


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sunny here for now, we have 20* as of now, we are forecasted to get snow starting later today into Sunday- potential of up to 10" when all said and done.  Temps drop after Sunday....


----------



## Southern by choice

Can I just say how glad I am that we are not kidding right now.
I was outside. 
It is stupid cold for December. 25 now and will go to 23-21 tonight.

It is that kind of cold air though that bites your nose and hurts to breathe through your nose at first.

Just so glad I don't have a doe in labor.

Of course February kidding will probably be just like this... but I will have adjusted by then ... and 

WE WILL HAVE CAMERAS!
_UH HUH OH YEAH_ Doing the happy dance!


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry it's 21 there.  It's 2 here...  Yup 2.


Yay cameras!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'd be good with 25*, especially later this week for us!!


----------



## Mike CHS

We put one of our security cameras lightly attached to a 7' post.  We did not take into account how high Maisy can stretch when she sees something that looks like it need chewing.  She was sooooo proud when she showed us her new toy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> She was sooooo proud when she showed us her new toy.


OH...MY...GOSH!


----------



## Latestarter

Was it a complete loss? Hope not


----------



## Mike CHS

That camera is toast but it was one we are replacing with an updated model anyway so no harm done.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> We put one of our security cameras lightly attached to a 7' post.  We did not take into account how high Maisy can stretch when she sees something that looks like it need chewing.  She was sooooo proud when she showed us her new toy.



Yep, these dogs are different. 
Smart LGD owners catch on quick and realize these things.


----------



## babsbag

I have lost camera power cords to goats. @Southern by choice make sure DH installs the cords WAY UP HIGH. Those dang goats can reach a long long way.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> We put one of our security cameras lightly attached to a 7' post.  We did not take into account how high Maisy can stretch when she sees something that looks like it need chewing.  She was sooooo proud when she showed us her new toy.


----------



## Southern by choice

An effort to try and focus on other things than the loss of Callie we got a few pics today of some of the goats.

We may have these two ultrasounded... I am thinking "litters" for both.

Leah (red & white one) *has 12 weeks to go! *
FF-4kids 2F- 5kids .... seeing as she still has 3 months UGH!

Ruthie is trickier because she is a heavier doe but this is what she looked like having twins. She *has 10 weeks to go!*
FF-1kid  2F 2kids .... I think more than 2 for sure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look great!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure looks like a 'Full Oven' on both of them to me...


----------



## luvmypets

Gorgeous


----------



## TAH

At least when there fat like that, you know for sure there bred.


----------



## Southern by choice

Anyone want to guess how many?


----------



## NH homesteader

Love the pic where they're doing a belly bump.  Lol! 

Between the two of them? A LOT!


----------



## luvmypets

Leah: 4
Ruth: 3-4


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure looks like a 'Full Oven' on both of them to me...



Lovin' from the oven...... pop open some Pillsbury biscuits!


----------



## Hens and Roos

we guess 3 for each doe or maybe they'll surprise you and each have 6....


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> we guess 3 for each doe or maybe they'll surprise you and each have 6....



Considering Leah has 3 months to go stil and Ruth has 2 1/2 I am thinking more than trips.
Although............. trips would be ok. Less stress for sure!


----------



## Hens and Roos

lets just say 6 makes things very interesting!!


----------



## Ferguson K

They've sure got a few buns in that oven.

You're going to LOVE cameras. It's the greatest thing we have added and I don't know how we could live without them.

Problem is when we've got does in the stalls we obsessively check them.

Who am I kidding?! We check them throughout the day anyway because we can see a good portion of the goat pens.


----------



## TAH

11 between both girls!!


----------



## babsbag

Leah 5
Ruth 3

I have the right to change my guess at any time. 

I liked having cameras, especially when I worked full time, they  were nice at night too; I could just watch from my nice warm bed.  However,  I don't think that the cameras can connect wirelessly to the network from the new barn so that means installing a wireless repeater ... way to much work to wrap my head around right now.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We put one of our security cameras lightly attached to a 7' post.  We did not take into account how high Maisy can stretch when she sees something that looks like it need chewing.  She was sooooo proud when she showed us her new toy.



I'll keep that in mind Mike!



TAH said:


> At least when there fat like that, you know for sure there bred.



Or overfed 
Those are some WIDE goats! What are the survival odds if they have 4, 5, or 6?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Our 1 doe had 6 kids in 2015, we pulled the 2 smallest(1 lb 6 oz and 1 lb 8 oz) which were doelings right away and weren't sure they would survive the night but they did, the next morning we pulled the smallest buckling(should have pulled the other smallest buckling too as we lost him to being laid on)and those 3 became bottle kids.  Doe raised the 2 biggest bucklings and we raised the other 3.  The doe was kind of out of it for 4-5 days after kidding.


----------



## Southern by choice

With Nigerians very good.
@Hens and Roos  doe had 6 and all made it. Another Nigerian breeder had 7 and they all made it.

Leah's first litter she had 2 goats extremely tangled. By the time we got them out 1 of the smaller goats died of a compression death it was 1lb 9 oz
Her 2nd litter she had 5 all went well however the 3rd had it's cord pinched during labor and delivery and with that the blood got shunted and essentially the lungs filled with blood.
Leah is a tiny doe. She is matured now and should be ok.

Katie another one of our Nigies has done fine with 4

Most any breed of goat can do well with triplets. It is when you get to quads and up that it is more risk. Yet Nigerians seem to do far better than many other breeds that have quads.


----------



## Ferguson K

Whatever they have, I know you're praying for healthy


----------



## babsbag

Triplets are pretty common in my Alpines; last year I had three sets of triplets. I had a doe with quads but only one made it as I wasn't here to assist and the second kid presented had died in utero weeks before and stopped the birthing process. The last two kids appeared to have died waiting to be born.  The biggest challenge is usually getting them untangled during birth.


----------



## nstone630

Holy big bellies!! 
I couldn't imagine 4-5 kids!!! Cannot wait for the pictures!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Leah and Ruth look great


----------



## Southern by choice

Silly bottle babies! 
So hard to get pics!
Only Emmy and Bingo are bred from the baby group.

Bingo- F-1 bred for f-2's Due March 8th- thinking twins



 

Just LOVE these girls! 


 

Raina- waiting for her kiss! 
You can see Emmy (strawberry mini-nubian beside her) I think twins for her too she is due March 8th


 

Mariah Blk /wht belted LM (not a baby-lol) I think twins due March 9th


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice looking group you have!


----------



## luvmypets

Ugh Bingo is just 

Im excited to see what the doelings from this year give you


----------



## NH homesteader

The kissy face!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> The kissy face!



Yes, our lamanchas can be a bit demanding when it comes to hugs and kisses.


----------



## NH homesteader

I have a Nigie like that.  She does not like sharing our attention with the others!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ohhhh I am guessing 6 for Leah and 3 for Ruth.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

My Saanen, Almondine, does NOT like it when I give the other goats attention. She paws me (which hurts) until I pet her and she wraps her head around my neck like a hug. If she is eating or chewing cud and you pet her, she stops eating and closes her eyes. As soon as you stop she starts eating again.


----------



## Baymule

Green Acres Farm said:


> My Saanen, Almondine, does NOT like it when I give the other goats attention. She paws me (which hurts) until I pet her and she wraps her head around my neck like a hug. If she is eating or chewing cud and you pet her, she stops eating and closes her eyes. As soon as you stop she starts eating again.
> 
> View attachment 25366



That is so sweet! goat neck hugs! She is beautiful!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Bingo is beautiful!!
@Green Acres Farm Almondine is a sweet and beautiful looking goat!


----------



## TAH

We will have to see if Emmy has babys on my birthday!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

10 weeks to go… poor girl. 
She is bigger than what the pic makes it look.


----------



## Mike CHS

Oh m y!! Hard to believe she can go another 10 weeks.


----------



## lcertuche

Wow, a litter! Who would of thunk it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep! First kidding she had 4. Second kidding she had 5. Who knows with this one. 

It's exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## luvmypets

I take back that comment of Leah looking smaller this year


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh lord!


----------



## Baymule

She is not going to have kids......maybe a donkey!


----------



## Southern by choice

Trimmed some hooves yesterday. The bigger they get the harder it is on them especially Leah and Ruth.

So Ruby was put on a diet and we brought her up to weigh her do hooves and give her Bose and Copper so we could breed her.
Generally when you put a goat a diet you see a reduction in weight. Except if you are a goat here then all that goes out the window.
Ruby *gained* 5 lbs on her diet. 

Giving myself a pat on the back - Ruby's feet look fantastic. 

We have all the little ones (lol- they are not little- piggies is what they look like) to trim hooves on and do a look over. 

I may breed Jane. It puts us real late in the year for kidding but she is a big girl and I think she should be fine for breeding. 
The other Lamanchas I will wait on.
GW is considering breeding one of the Nigie girls ... 

Not convinced Emmy or Saffy are bred. Hoping it isn't a problem with our new buck. 

A little concerned over Ruth and Leah... they have a LONG way to go and they are so big. Ruth is handling it better but she is a bigger doe and has less kids. Poor Leah, she has 10 weeks. Ruth 8.
These big litters are worrisome. I just don't want anything to happen to her.
Ruth is growing a little udder.. it i so cute!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> So Ruby was put on a diet and we brought her up to weigh her do hooves and give her Bose and Copper so we could breed her.


How long are you going to wait to breed her after the BoSe?


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> How long are you going to wait to breed her after the BoSe?


Running out of time  so whenever she cycles again.


----------



## Southern by choice

Got all the young goats (2016 kids) weighed today and gave Bose.
We think we will breed Jane. Jane is a big doe with nice wide rear. 
GW thinks we may as well so we are in agreement. 

The time is going by quick and by tmid January we will need to start giving CD&T's.
We will start running their fecals a few at a time in case we need to deworm before kidding.
Still talking with my vet about it but we may do the Pasteurella vaccine. Kind of thinking it may be good since GW is showing now and our herd is on the larger side. Lots of kids and iffy weather. I would rather avoid pneumonia altogether. I don't like doing things unless I know we need to but in this case I am thinking more prevention and the benefits. 

I didn't have time for hooves today but a quick glance didn't show that they really needed much trimmed so maybe this weekend.

Getting so excited! Kidding starts in about 8 weeks I think!


----------



## luvmypets

So exciting! Who will you be breeding Jane to? I can't wait to see what your girls give ya


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pretty happy with the weights on our 2016 keeper (for now) kids. 

Nigerian kids:
Boots & Foxy lady were from the litter of quads. DOB it 1/18/16. Dam is Leah. 
Boots is 40lbs 
Foxy is 47
Pretty darn good for how tiny they were, especially Boots as we didn't know if she would make it through her first night. 

Ruthies kids, born 1/19/16
CarolinaGirl 65 lbs
SunnyDay CLVR (Clover) 52 lbs

Lucy's kid-
Belle 38 lbs. Born in mid-March I believe. 
Her twin was sold. 

Lamanchas:
Mariah's kids- DOB 1/19/16
Jane 98 lbs
Charlotte 91lbs 

Raina 92 lbs
Raina is the half sister to the doe we lost, Star. She was born 2/29/16. Special leap year baby.  

Tiffany 80lbs 
She was born April 19 I think. She is Millie's kid. She eats almost no food. All that weight is from eating off of momma  

Minis:
All born in March 2016
Mini Nubians-
Emmy 71 lbs   
Saffy 61 lbs

Mini lamancha 
Bingo 83 lbs

Happy overall. I would be ok if the lamanchas gained a little more but they look fantastic. I also tend to like yearlings chubby.  Not even a year old yet and almost 100 lbs. can't complain as the lamanchas aren't chow hounds are are very chill. 

Something I have found interesting is that the goats who would eat less milk as kids stay smaller even after they have been weaned for months. You would expect that while they are still being bottle fed, but I didn't expect it to be the same way now. 
10 lb difference between Emmy and Saffy. They are twins and we're very close in birthweight. Saffy was a brat and wouldn't finish her bottle where Emmy did. Saffy has been very healthy the whole time, so it's not that type of issue. 

13 lb difference between CarolinaGirl and Clover. Same thing. Clover wouldn't always finish her meal but CG would… and then some 

Jane and Charlotte, same thing. The weight difference gap has been getting smaller however. 

7 lb difference between Foxy and Boots. Boots was a bit smaller but again she didn't eat as much milk. 


*Now with that being said, they are ALL at great weights and none are "small*". Even Boots, she looks great. Some are a little fleshy 

I don't think the mini Nubians are bred, but Bingo is heavily pregnant and her little baby udder is darling. She will be kidding right around her 1st birthday. We don't generally breed that young but she has exceptional width throughout and her rump is wide enough for kidding. She is a big girl so we felt okay doing so.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

luvmypets said:


> So exciting! Who will you be breeding Jane to? I can't wait to see what your girls give ya


Our lamancha buck, Taipan.


----------



## luvmypets

I am so in love with Bingo. Do you have a guess on how many? There is just something about her that catches my eye


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm not sure. She's looking pretty big. Probably twins.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jane will be bred to our new young Lamancha Buck "Tai"

Tai # here
Jane # here


----------



## Southern by choice

luvmypets said:


> I am so in love with Bingo. Do you have a guess on how many? There is just something about her that catches my eye



Bingo is a beautiful doe. We are pretty excited about her. She is a beautiful f-1 and her baby udder is darling.
Her momma is Zephyr- very strong heavy milker.
Some good genetics there.
She was bred to one of Star's mini polled f-1 bucklings. They may end up with ears but whatever they will be milkers! And they should have gorgeous udders!
I think Bingo will milk a gallon a day by 2nd freshening.  I would love to keep a doe but I have one spoken for already. So I don't know. Hoping for twins though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just looking back on this thread. Have all kinds of pics of pregnant bellies but none of the Kiko doe, MoClone!  Will have to snap a few pics tomorrow  I'm thinking twins or triplets.


----------



## babsbag

Your yearlings are BIG. You know I seldom (never) weigh my goats so don't even ask but I bet I have some 2 year old LMs that don't weigh as much as your 2016 kids and I know that my 2016 kids don't weigh that much, maybe 60 lbs if I am lucky. (Standard sized doelings)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

My yearling Dwarf is bigger 

Southern keeps telling me she's fat. 
They still look like babies to me. 

Babs don't you remember? These are the same newborns you were snuggling back in January! 

Remember when I said I had to put Ruby on a diet cause she was 153 lbs??

I did. 

And now she's 160 lbs. 




I should add that these are actual scale weights. 

I see so many talk about their 120 lb yearling… tape weight… scale weight tells a different story! Same thing with adults. Oh yeah, that's my 260 lb milker, uh not.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  Our LM buck is not gaining like he should. We are a bit stressed over it. The two other bucks he is with and all eat together have gained considerably in the 2-3 months we have had them. The LM isn't. We have run several fecals- NOTHING- I mean Nothing.   He is real laid back though so I don't know. We have moved him given him some supplements and we are keeping an eye out. I may run a min panel. He is with Isaac and Isaac's wether. They get along great. 
The Nubian has gained I think 40 lbs since end of Sept. The mini we got in Oct has gained 20+ but Tai has only gained 10lbs.
He is healthy and in good shape just not what we want to see. He is very tall. His coat is not very thick either so I am thinking minerals ... They had blocks out for individual minerals and he was lean when we got him but not unusual- with another buck and in rut... I know the breeder well and nothing on their end. Their goats are in excellent condition. Their does are like GW so kinda on the "fleshy" side. 

All on the same regimen so IDK. 

LOL Carolina Girl  aka TUBBY BUBBY!


----------



## babsbag

Two years ago my kids grew slowly and it was probably a selenium deficiency as I had one die but this last year they are still slow and I have no idea. They have access to loose minerals all of the time and alfalfa and I have a hard time believing that kids from dams that are not deficient could be. IDK

I have been thinking of getting the hay tested since it primarily comes from 2 different growers, but they are in the same region so soil should be close. 

The one kid in my herd that GREW is the one whose dam had mastitis and the doe and therefore her doeling got a good dose of Oxytet for the first week of the doeling's life...makes me wonder. She never had cocci and was never on preventative either. She is dam raised and didn't get much milk for the first few weeks as her dam was pretty sick. I did maybe 3 bottle totals but I wanted her on her dam as I thought that it was good for her morale and would give mom a reason to live. Well she lived, came back into milk, and that doeling is bigger than some 2 year olds. 

I have bottle babies that are small and they had milk until they were 12 weeks + .  I will say that the kids growing slowly is a "newer" problem in my herd but I haven't changed anything other than owning more goats. My dam raised kids are no bigger than the bottle babies so it isn't that, I'm just not sure what the cause is. They aren't skinny, just small.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Their does are like GW so kinda on the "fleshy" side.


Hey I'm not fleshy, just my goats are 

They have a profound love for food.


----------



## Southern by choice

oops guess I forgot the apostrophe s 
GW's


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> Their does are like GW so kinda on the "fleshy" side.



I read that and started laughing. Since I have met GW I knew it was either a typo or she was starting to look like her goats, like they say some owners to with their dogs. I figured it was probably the typo.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

babsbag said:


> The one kid in my herd that GREW is the one whose dam had mastitis and the doe and therefore her doeling got a good dose of Oxytet for the first week of the doeling's life...makes me wonder.


Especially because it is supposed to interfere with bone/teeth development...


----------



## babsbag

Green Acres Farm said:


> Especially because it is supposed to interfere with bone/teeth development...



I have always questioned that. I have too many kids that have been on Oxytet with no problems. I have never really researched where that wisdom came from but it is certainly not what I have seen. 

Since I seldom see pneumonia anymore my use of Oxy in the kids has become a thing of the past. But now you really make me wonder...kids born into my herd used to grow much better and many of them were on antibiotics.


----------



## Bruce

Isn't that the basis of the current trend toward eliminating routine antibiotics in meat animals? Feed them antibiotics so they grow faster. And we get antibiotic resistant bacteria as an unplanned side effect.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have never used medicated feed or antibiotics so I really don't know the deal there.
One year we did have kids that grew slower and were smaller.  I always linked it to the weather issues we had that year.

I think if the herd is really healthy and the feed/management is good then kids will grow well but weather I do believe has a great deal to do with growth.


Ok so I was doing the list for kidding so we can start prepping. We have about 7.5-8 weeks to go!
I am like a nervous Nellie. 
Seriously- I don't know what is wrong with me. 

If I go by what I think the max kids from each goat we have bred so far (from what I estimate) we will have 27 kids out of 9 does.
2-4 more does will be bred here shortly but the numbers won't be significant because  only 1 is a Sr. doe. I think the others would just have a single anyway.

We wanted to take the building that houses the chickens - it is divided in half with a hallway down the center- 
One half  has kidding stalls the other half chickens.
We planned on slaughtering the chickens except for a few that are just flat out pet keepers and moving then to a new area. 
This way we would have the half of the building for a giant milkroom.
But with this many kids I am thinking a baby house til it is warm enough for them to really be out and about.
The kid side will be 20' x <9' .

But now where do I put the milk room? We will be using at least one of the double stanchions and we will machine milk in the am... hand milk pm.
The first month we milk on the porch anyway but what about after that?

Ya'll have no idea how bad I want to tear down all the fencing and reconfigure everything... I even want to move the barn.

My DH I think would either have a stroke or divorce me. Probably the stroke.
GW will probably have a panic attack once she reads this! 


Trying to plan stuff out today GW mentioned how they are bottle babies and some we can just send right out the door.



Yeah... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihgt.

I even asked... Leah's kids? hmmm no, we really need to keep a buck out of that and of course the does
What about Ruth's? Oh no way because those will be Isaac babies
Lucy? No, Isaac Babies
What about the Lamanchas?
Millie? Zephyr? Mariah? and if we breed Jane?
Ruby? seriously...

GW said well ...Trouble and Bingo's babies. 

Me- SMH!

I have decided we may keep a few bucks the others will go as BB or will be wethered and grown for meat.


----------



## Bruce

I should have specified - antibiotics in factory farmed animals. Other than some people using medicated chick starter (I don't) or if similar things exist for other very young animals, I really doubt small producers routinely pump their animals full of antibiotics. Of course I could be totally wrong.

That is the one thing that bugs me about the "no antibiotics without a prescription" law. Echo (mentioned above) I believe was at death's door when I found that growth. She came out in the morning and headed away. She didn't talk to me or answer me. She is the most "personable" of my girls and ALWAYS answers me when I talk to her. This most likely because she is hoping I have a treat for her. I did my morning barn thing then went to look for her. Finally found her hunkered down near the pool pump under the deck. Lethargic barely describes her state. I thought she MIGHT have egg peritonitis and giving some antibiotics might help, couldn't hurt. I got some Duramycin at TSC. She recovered. Had the new law been in effect she would be dead. No way the vet is going to call in a prescription from a "can't hurt" phone call. And we don't have a poultry vet around here who would likely be able to tell what was wrong if I was willing to bring the chicken in and pay for the visit. Then there is the question of the cost of the drugs. I doubt the pharmacy will be cheaper than TSC because they won't be carrying "animal grade" drugs. 

Does the pharmacy at the grocery store sell antibiotics packaged for animals? Are there instructions on the package as to how much to put in what quantity of water to dose, for example, a 6 pound chicken? Are there be people on the internet that have figured it out by trial and error? 

I think the law was intended for big producers and the big hammer is hitting way outside the target.


----------



## babsbag

Fortunately the injectable antibiotics will still be available...for now, and I have given chickens injections.  That will change in CA in 2018 but I will continue to have some on hand even if I have to drive to OR to get it. I do feed medicated feed to my chicks, but it is for cocci and not an "antibiotic".   I would never give antibiotics to increase growth but I still wonder if that is why my kids were larger. As far as the pharmacy carrying drugs for animals, yes they do, at least here. But the feed stores (some of them) will still stock the drugs for feed and water, you just can't buy them without a script. I don't know what TSC will do but I have a good feed store that will stock it all, just not on Sundays or evenings. 

@Southern by choice you simply have too many goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ruby had a HOT date this evening!  

Ruby has never not taken on a first breeding. 
Since we got our young buck we have bred her and she hasn't taken. 
Today she cycled right on the nose again 3weeks since her last cycle.
We brought Olaf up and this time I watched closely as to why and what is going on... basically every time there is never an arch or anything to show he actually bred her.
Well what I saw was something I have never seen... he mounts does all the right stuff EXCEPT he won't extend his pizzle by more than an inch... so he never actually breeds her. 
Over and over til Ruby is wore out.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I called his breeder and asked if she'd ever seen this before. His pedigree is awesome and so is the breeder so this was strange.
We know his sire is "slower" and matured slower but never did this so we were all stumped.
I am taking him to the vet to see if there is some physical issue. Who knows maybe with tussling bucks something happened and  

Of course this was very distressing because Ruby is 7 now and getting older. This was our last chance ( possibly one more heat but maybe not) for the season.
I didn't want to have to breed her for mini's.
The breeders of the buck are really kind people. She was gracious enough to offer a breeding to one of her bucks so we could breed Ruby this year while we figure out Olaf.
I just cannot even explain what this meant to us. 
I woke up so sick this morning (whatever plague is going around- I caught) so I did not go. Sadly I also missed the once a year big hockey tournament my son plays.
DH drove with GW an hour and a half for this date! LATE too , but they were so gracious and said come on down.


It was even a greater blessing - they chose a buck unrelated so that Olaf (once everything gets checked out) can be bred to the future offspring.
They had the buck shipped in from the West Coast and he has a gorgeous pedigree.
The breeder looked at the pedigrees and I trust between her knowledge of Nubians and the lines she would do a great match up. She is very familiar with Ruby's lines.
We asked her if we should take Ruby in the ring one last time... she loves to prance and set herself up... just for the fun of it- 
We got a great big absolutely! We just think Ruby deserves one last time.
Yes, I am concerned over our Baby boy Olaf but if for some reason there is something really wrong we will wether him and he will be our pet. We adore Olaf.
Maybe he is just not mature enough. 

So grateful. I am so excited about Ruby babies!
Apparently Ruby loved him   and he loved her! 

It puts Ruby due May 31st so I will miss the Rocky Mt Fair. But so worth it to have Ruby babies!

Despite the nasty cold I have and missing the hockey tournament it turned out to be a great day!

I will say my Dh....  I think the older we get and the longer we are married ... 
He worked in the rain  yesterday and all day today putting up the panels on the barn. It was just about to get dark when I was on the phone.
I looked at him and said what was happening with Ruby  and as exhausted as he was, tired, and hungry... he got the van ready  GW grabbed Ruby and he trekked all the way to the breeders to get Ruby bred. They didn't get home til 10pm. or so... very thankful to grow old together.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

to DH! 

Sometimes our loved ones don't understand how much we REALLY appreciate the support they are to us .... May they always just love us enough to give us gifts of fence panels, goat troughs and time and muscle, even if they totally don't believe that it IS what we want, and someday, may they have a passion we can support them in even when we don't really get it..... just so we can "pay them back" for all the help and favors!


----------



## Baymule

That is so sweet SBC. Your husband is a great guy to do that for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's gonna get COLD here over the weekend 

One day the high will be in the 20s with a a low of 5 degrees  (or 8, keep changing it) 
Supposed to get snow too. 

So glad we aren't kidding yet.
I foresee lots of hauling of the hot water in the near future 

Gonna need to order some straw tomorrow. 
One of our feed stores call every Thursday and deliver Friday morning. Great timing 

Irritated with the lamancha buck right now  'learning him some serious manners. 
He has been so bad the last week or so. 


@OneFineAcre I think your piggies will really appreciate having shelter


----------



## Southern by choice

5 degrees is just stupid!


----------



## NH homesteader

SBC you would really hate New Hampshire 


And so would your goats!


----------



## Mike CHS

We were miserable all day mucking out the shelters and it was only in the 30's.  I don't do well in cold but we have it for the next week down in the 20's.  But that is why we put a sink on our porch addition so we have hot water without going in the house.

I would not like New Hampshire either.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm scared to check the weather forecast.  If you are all getting that weather...  How bad is it going to be up here?

Edit: actually not too bad.. Other than  a - 3 Sunday night we have about  the same forecast as you.


----------



## babsbag

It has even been cold in CA, but not THAT cold, just cold for us. Highs have been in the 40's and lows in the 30's. I don't mind that low but dang it, warm up a little more during the day.  NOAA predicted that we were going to have a warm winter...I'm waiting...


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> SBC you would really hate New Hampshire
> 
> 
> And so would your goats!


Yes, I would!
My DH is from NE and yeah... no way he ever wants to go back!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> 5 degrees is just stupid!



I agree. Texas ain't half bad ya know.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Forecast changed.... low of 4 degrees on Sunday


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh shut up! 
That extra 1 degree drop is a big deal... stop it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It is…

Thinking I should bring Zephyr in so she can stay in SBC's family room 
That goat is so adorable and begs for milk. 

Gonna have to bring the rabbits in though. 
Got some cages ready today.


----------



## babsbag

Rabbits ??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Rabbits ??????????????????????????????????????????


The two pet bunnies! Fred and Dodger.

Zephyr is NOT coming in my house.
A bit worried about frostbite on the chickens though. 
We are going to try and pen the turkeys. UGH!
The feral chickens... they will probably be fine.
I might put some lamps in the coop though.

My one little cochin bantam that is old and the silkie that is old will come in.


----------



## NH homesteader

How many turkeys do you have to wrangle?


----------



## TAH

- 7 friday. 
We went to the beach today, 24.


----------



## Southern by choice

4 turkeys one is a mean a$$ tom. Total jerk.


----------



## babsbag

Turkey dinner.


----------



## babsbag

I want your turkeys. @Southern by choice what do you know about histomoniasis (blackhead).

I read that other day that heritage breeds can take 16-20 months to get to slaughter size...what say you?


----------



## Southern by choice

Blackhead isn't common I don't think. I don't know any real info about it.

We only have ever raised heritage breeds and no way... they are grown well before that.


----------



## babsbag

I just keep reading that I can't have my chickens and turkeys together as the chickens will carry blackhead and the turkeys will die. I can't find any information regarding the likely hood of the chickens actually carrying blackhead. It seems that there are some drugs that can be used as a preventative  but guess what...VFD.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  the biggest concern is actually Myco's. That is why we have turkeys!  If we have MG in our chickens our turkeys will show up with it in a minute! LOL It is a great way to see if you have any carrier chickens. 

We have never had an issue with raising our turkeys with our chickens. However none of our turkeys will coop. They prefer outside no shelter. They sleep on the roof of buildings and in the trees. Ice, rain, snow... doesn't matter then will not go in for shelter. Some people's turkeys will but most turkey people I know, theirs don't.
They do best with good forage. The poults can be difficult to raise. Most people lose poults so easy they give up. Poults have this amazing ability to get themselves killed. More sensitive then chicks.
If you get some order extra.


----------



## babsbag

I figured I would buy 6 and hope for 1.  Hopefully it will go into the coop at night or it probably won't be long for this world. I don't worm my chickens and I read that  blackhead  is passed through worms. I suppose I should worm them but I never wanted to mess with the egg withdrawal times. *SIGH*


----------



## Latestarter

There's some good info on blackhead over on BYC. I don't recall the thread(s), but @casportpony should know something about it... She's one of the "disease" go-to's over there. Many folks over there keep turkeys at the same time as chickens with no issues. and speaking of turkeys, I just took a 12 pounder out of the freezer today to cook over/for the coming weekend


----------



## babsbag

I have been doing some reading and I guess that keeping my flock wormed is the first step in prevention. I don't have to worm my goats but I have to worm my chickens...go figure.  I wonder if fecals are done the same way for chickens as they are for goats? There used to be drugs to prevent Blackhead  but FDA took them off the market years ago. Of course I can still get it for fish or pigeons but I would prefer to find another way.  

I don't have another field for them or another shelter, this has to be relatively "easy" or I will just buy a turkey for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## NH homesteader

16-20 months? More like 6-8. I don't keep mine with my chickens but not because of blackhead.  I just can't have them getting free,  or fighting with my roo! I had issues hatching turkeys but haven't lost them as poults. Except the ones my Tom killed 

Good luck with the mean Tom.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm going to continue  to derail this kidding thread for a moment... 

@Southern by choice have you had Chocolate turkeys? I am trying  to find DH a heritage Tom and someone near me is getting rid of their flock but I don't know anything about that breed. Price is good though so figured I'd ask if you had any opinion on them!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The only thing that I can add about turkeys is that a number of Maurine's farmer's market contacts raise them and some people we know through the dairy goat club.
They sell for big $$


----------



## nstone630

babsbag said:


> I just keep reading that I can't have my chickens and turkeys together as the chickens will carry blackhead and the turkeys will die. I can't find any information regarding the likely hood of the chickens actually carrying blackhead. It seems that there are some drugs that can be used as a preventative  but guess what...VFD.



We have a tom turkey who I believe thinks he is a chicken. That is all he has known since he was a little. We have had no problems thus far, and it's been probably close to 4 years with him. I did have a problem for awhile of him trying to mount my hens, actually crushed 1 to death. After he got through that hormonal mess, we've been ok. We try and let him free range, but he'd rather say in their run and coop with them at night. He's a pet, never though of him for slaughter. Wish I could get more, but right now 1 is enough.


----------



## Southern by choice

@NH homesteader 

yep - i couldn't find the pics in my files but here is a pic of one of ours from another thread.
loved them!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/bronze-or-white-turkey.23525/#post-315218


----------



## casportpony

Southern by choice said:


> *Blackhead isn't common I don't think. I don't know any real info about it.*
> 
> We only have ever raised heritage breeds and no way... they are grown well before that.


http://www.thepoultrysite.com/artic...-organic-poultry-blackhead-in-turkeys-part-1/


----------



## casportpony

babsbag said:


> I figured I would buy 6 and hope for 1.  Hopefully it will go into the coop at night or it probably won't be long for this world. I don't worm my chickens and I read that  blackhead  is passed through worms. I suppose I should worm them but I never wanted to mess with the egg withdrawal times. *SIGH*


----------



## Southern by choice

Great Chart!

In all the years I have had poultry we wormed 2x ever and never had any issues whatsoever.
Considering we have had over a 1000 birds that is pretty good. Keeping 250+ as breeders. Free range IMO makes a big difference.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OMGosh y'all it says it's gonna get down to 1 degree 

Crazy for NC. 

No way I could live up north. 

Our old hay guy has hay again!!!! 
Dropped off a round bale today 
The price is 

Most will be used for bedding. 


Gonna put a few of the old, favorite bantams in a a plastic dog crate and bring them in. I don't think they'll survive if we don't.


----------



## NH homesteader

That is a beautiful turkey ! 

poor little bantams! Glad they'll be warm!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, I would!
> My DH is from NE and yeah... no way he ever wants to go back!



So ... Hubby is ALSO SBC!



babsbag said:


> I figured I would buy 6 and hope for 1.



I think that plan will pretty much guarantee you somehow end up with 7


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> I think that plan will pretty much guarantee you somehow end up with 7



Isn't that the truth. I have been wanting to raise a turkey for a long time but really worried about them living with the chickens. I hate to set any creature up for a certain death, at least not before its time.

@casportpony do you know if there is any preventive meds for Blackhead? Legal or not in meat animals, I just want to know if there is one. Also, how prevalent do you think it is in CA?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We were warned several times about the risk of BH before we got our first turkeys. 
Got them anyway and haven't had any issues.


----------



## babsbag

I seem to recall that your turkeys were more or less in a field of their own and they didn't go in the coop. Has that always been the way you raised them?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Nope. They go wherever they please. They might have been penned on occasion, right now the mean @$$ tom is penned. 

Thinking back, you probably are thinking of the penned tom turkey… he lived in the small buck pen.


----------



## Southern by choice

Our turkeys are all over. The times you came we had already reduced so much and the Tom was in a field with a buck.
We had shelters for them and they never used them. So we used the shelters elsewhere. They roost on the six foot fence panels, the big coop/goat building roof and in the trees.
They can jump easily from a standstill 6ft in the air so you may need to net. Clipping wings hasn't worked other than for the Tom because he is so heavy.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh on the blackhead topic...  I should add that while my turkeys and chickens have never lived together per se,  they do share a coop that has ventilation between their respective sides and their  fencing  is side by side.  So I'm not sure how it transmits but they're not separated by much!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Few pics from today 

I hung some plastic yesterday to keep the snow from blowing in and to hopefully keep it a bit warmer.
The girls (and boys) are totally spoiled.... Warm water, hay, feed, & beet pulp all brought to them so they don't have to go outside.

I hauled 30+ gallons of warm water to the goats, dogs, chickens, & geese this morning. Seems to be doing okay and I'm about to go out for another round 

Plastic:



 

 



Put plastic up on the coop too, didn't get any pics though.

The "babies" almost a year old now, still go under that hallway. They were ALL under there keeping warm LOL





Leah's big belly. She gets special treatment and gets penned at night and in bad weather, she loves it 



Some of the girls finally came out as long as I was with them  They love to PLAAAAYYYYYYYYY!


 



@OneFineAcre tried to get pics of Isaac but none came out good 
I'll try again later.

Last pic is of Mr. Pete


----------



## OneFineAcre

Getting ready to go out and do it all again


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Brought these guys in…


 


 
The chickens are all 6 year old bantams. 
Have another bantam in that's not pictured. Lovely bantam Cochin who was only 14 grams at hatch. She was soooo tiny so Southern spoiled her


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes, she is behind me perched on my computer chair! I love her! She is still soooo beautiful!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## NH homesteader

Now that is a happy chicken!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a classic SBC picture.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> That is a classic SBC picture.



 I don't know what that means!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just went out and gave some extra goodies to the goats 

14 degrees right now


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm sure they enjoyed that!
I gave my goats some beet pulp in their grain last night, and gave them plain grain tonight. 
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome 

Will they eat it soaked?


----------



## NH homesteader

Stay warm! We are expecting about the same weather as you tonight. Last I checked around -3. But we're used to it and prepared for it. Much harder if you're not.


----------



## Bruce

Happy I don't have to go out in the morning  My wife is already planning to wear her ski pants over her work pants until she gets to the P.O..


----------



## NH homesteader

Great now it says -5 windchill -12. My husband is on top of a mountain right now.brrr


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but those guys dress for it right?? Of course that doesn't make it fun, just less painful.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

I'm just down here in Florida freezing at 36'.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes but no, not fun.

Lol we skyped with my grandfather in Florida today and he and his wife were freeeezing! I invited him to come up!


----------



## Southern by choice

Looks like it won't be too bad after all. We should hover around 9 degrees tonight but will not break above the freezing point tomorrow. High of 28.
That is very dang cold! 
Later in the week we will hit 60's average in the 50's day freezing at night.

I cannot imagine what Floridians are doing! You guys must be miserable!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Goat Whisperer said:


> Awesome
> 
> Will they eat it soaked?


I'm not sure... I just put it dry in their grain. 
I especially want my does to have it, so they'll fill out a bit more.
How do you feed it?


----------



## babsbag

It's wet here but warm,  hence the name of this type of storm...pineapple express...straight from Hawaii. It was 31° yesterday for a high and 58°today.  One reason that there is so much flooding is that we had a really cold storm just last week so a lot of snow in the mountains and now with the warm rain the snow is melting. It is supposed to melt in April, not January.  Add melting snow to a lot of rain and you get floods.


----------



## nstone630

Everyone make it through the 0 degree night here in NC??? 
My goats were cold, but fine. And...no show baby.


----------



## Southern by choice

Everyone good here. We brought the rabbits and a few chickens in.
Dogs are LOVING it! 
Goats... pouting.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep- all good here and I'm looking forward to the warmer weather 

It's gonna stay above freezing tonight too 

Happy to see that white stuff disappeare… not so happy about the mud though 

That snow sure does keep my Mucks clean though!


----------



## nstone630

Southern by choice said:


> Everyone good here. We brought the rabbits and a few chickens in.
> Dogs are LOVING it!
> Goats... pouting.



Yea, our normal outside dog was spoiled here. Everything else made it outside. If I told DH i was bringing a chicken in he'd probably pack his things  Not really, he has dealt with me having chicks in the house when we used to incubate. Or when I happen to go to tractor supply in early spring and they force me to take at least 6 chicks home with me. Mind you, I said force! 

Our yard is going to be quite the muddy mess here, but hopefully this weekend it will dry out with the warmer temps. I was glad to see that we had no issue with water running through the stall for our doe. nice and dry up in there for her. They did not appreciate the snow or below freezing temps. I hated seeing them shivering. But, bringing a goat inside would have been even more interesting then telling DH about a chicken.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jane was bred to Tai this morning! So very excited about lamancha babies!  
Really looking forward to this! She will be due June 11th!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@nstone630 , you were asking about the the goats with no ears 
They are lamanchas and Miniature Lamanchas. 
Thought I'd post here so that I'm not hijacking @lalabugs thread.

These are standard lamanchas. Sadly, we lost the doe on the right to a shattered femur. It was un-fixable and we didn't feel she would have quality of life had we decided to amputate, let alone make it through kidding. We lost her and her unborn kids 





This is Jane, she is a 2016 kid and is the doe we bred today.



Her sister, Charlotte and Raina in the bottom corner. They love having their pic taken.


 

 
Millie, our grade doe. The lamancha that "started it all" 


 



Mariah, dam to Jane & Charlotte.




These are the Mini lamanchas. They are created by crossing a Nigerian Dwarf buck over Lamanchas.
Trouble




Gordy


 

My Nigerians will always have a special place in my heart, but these lamanchas are the sweetest goats ever. They love their humans and are very chill. Jane, Charlotte, Raina, & Zephyr (couldn't fine a pic of her) have something about them that is just so calming. 
They will actually hug you. Sounds crazy, but they will walk up to you and wrap their whole neck around yours. They will also give you their hoof, just like a dog will give you its paw. Its the funniest thing. They really think they are dogs!


----------



## NH homesteader

I need one


----------



## TAH

NH homesteader said:


> I need one


You should get one! 

I only have a Lamancha mix but she looks and acts pure Lamancha. 

I have finally got permission from dad to have a small herd of lamanchas!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Everyone needs a mancha!


----------



## TAH

Agree


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are a very Nice group...and they sound Amazing!! I'm still trying to get used to the no ears, tho.   May be one day that will change, they are Beautiful! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## NH homesteader

I want a mini though. For pure size reasons. Have never seen any breeders around here, or I would be trying!


----------



## TAH

I would do minis because we hand milk so there teats are to small for my hands and my dad's.


----------



## NH homesteader

I hand milk my Nigerian. I milked someone else's full size goat and was a little depressed, lol. But I don't need their feed bill!


----------



## Southern by choice

TAH said:


> I would do minis because we hand milk so there teats are to small for my hands and my dad's.



Each goat is different. Troubles teats are not very long yet Princess (a doe we sold out of Star's triplets) has longer plumper teats.

Teats- placement, size are something we try to focus on.

We have Nigies that have bigger, longer, plumper teats than one of our Lamancha Standard does. 

Some standard breeders don't care about length of teats because the goats are on milk machine and milk test- as long as they produce they don't care.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is @Goat Whisperer 's Ruthie- she had a 10 hour fill as First Freshener of a single  Those are some nice "handles"


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Those are a very Nice group...and they sound Amazing!! I'm still trying to get used to the no ears, tho.   May be one day that will change, they are Beautiful! Thanks for sharing those.


Maybe someone could graft ears on them using the ears cropped off dogs.


----------



## Bruce

What kind of cow did you say Ruthie is???


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Maybe someone could graft ears on them using the ears cropped off dogs.


Nooooooooo 

I love the lack of ears


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> What kind of cow did you say Ruthie is???


She is my Nigerian Dwarf does. 
Kept 2 daughter from her. 
Her teats are great, even better as a second freshener. She will be a 3r freshener soon.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bruce  & @CntryBoy777 


They are the* EARLESS WONDERS! *

...they have ears like us really, just close to the head...

It is funny, many that come to our farm often start out with the being turned off my the lack of ears but I can tell you just being around them and their personality people get hooked! 
They steal your heart!


----------



## Bruce

Clearly it is what's inside that counts! 

They just look wrong, like Naked Neck chickens. 
Maybe I should get some Lamanchas and breed for bigger ears


----------



## TAH

WOW...those, look like they wouldn't be hard to milk at all!

We almost bought 2 ND's from a friend but their teats were tiny so were her mini manchas. We looked at 2 other farms and they had they same thing so maybe it is just Oregon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Clearly it is what's inside that counts!
> 
> They just look wrong, like Naked Neck chickens.
> Maybe I should get some Lamanchas and breed for bigger ears


They do not look wrong!  
They are the first true American Goat BTW!   MERICA!


----------



## NH homesteader

I think they're adorable.


----------



## Hens and Roos

NH homesteader said:


> I think they're adorable.



x2....our doe likes to come up behind you and push her head against your leg


----------



## nstone630

I think they are adorable...I'd never seen ones like them  until on this page.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> This is @Goat Whisperer 's Ruthie- she had a 10 hour fill as First Freshener of a single  Those are some nice "handles"
> View attachment 26400



Very nice indeed.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Snapped these pics earlier today. 
Raina, she is a goofy girl and always wants her nose in the camera 





Saffy, F-1 Mini Nubian.


----------



## Southern by choice

Some more-


----------



## NH homesteader

Also, it looks really nice out there and my goats and I say


----------



## Goat Whisperer

75 degrees today


----------



## NH homesteader

Got up to 30 here... But wind chill brought it down to who knows what. Forecast of 1 tonight.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Nice pictures , our goats are either moving or think the camera is something to eat .  I think we made 13* today with a wind chill of -10....


----------



## Bruce

Can you warm up the temps just a wee bit @Hens and Roos ? Putting D2 on a 5:40 AM plane back to Beloit on Sunday (via O'Hare of course). She would prefer it not be -10F wind chill.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Bruce said:


> Can you warm up the temps just a wee bit @Hens and Roos ? Putting D2 on a 5:40 AM plane back to Beloit on Sunday (via O'Hare of course). She would prefer it not be -10F wind chill.



I wish.....right now the weather is forecasting- snow/rain/ice for Monday into Tuesday so another couple days of fun


----------



## Bruce

Maybe I won't tell her. Though she does have a weather app on her iPod.

I checked Beloit. Yeah doesn't look like much fun Mon and Tue. Rain at near freezing temps is SO not nice. It will be colder here but no precip.


----------



## Southern by choice

75 yesterday- 45 today- feels 41

Saying here- Don't like the weather? Give it 10 minutes. 

I love the fact that we have those crazy warm days sprinkled in here and there! Makes winter bearable! Gives a day of such happiness... life is great attitude!

Doesn't get any better than in NC!


----------



## Hens and Roos

your temp is much better then us @Southern by choice.....we are looking at mid 20's today but the sun is coming out!


----------



## Bruce

Same thing said about the variability of weather here. Seems common in lots of places. Other than say, Aruba, where it rarely goes below high 70's or above high 80's.


----------



## NH homesteader

20's here too. Going to be really warm next week, in the 40's. Maybe NC will be back in the 70's!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This goat 



 


 
Begging for a kiss.


----------



## luvmypets

That's Ruby right? She is gorgeous


----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep! That is sweet Ruby the Nubian!


----------



## nstone630

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yep! That is sweet Ruby the Nubian!


She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you! She is very dear to us, very very special goat right there! Sadly, Ruby is getting older. She will turn 7 years old on the 25th. She has been bred to a lovely Nubian buck and we are praying for at least 1 doeling!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Getting excited about kidding 
Last year, all these guys were born within 24 hours of each other. We were then slammed with a terrible cold snap with snow & ice. The babies lived in pack' N plays during that time and were allowed to go on the wood floor to get some exercise before their bottles.
Oh what fun these guys were! I cannot believe they are ONE year old today!!! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1239420969406372


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day!


----------



## Bruce

Pretty nice goat house they have. I think you spoil your animals.


----------



## Mike CHS

I need to find another word besides cute.  That was beyond cute.


----------



## Southern by choice

One month to go for Lucy and Ruthie!    These two are Nigerians!

But then.... then comes.....  LAMANCHAS!  6 weeks and we will be swimming in Lamanchas and mini manchas!

...and more Nigies- as Leah is also due! LOL Leah could have as many in her litter as all the Lamanchas put together! 

We have 8 goats due between 4-6 weeks! We could have 20 kids or more!

Oh- and we aren't ready.


----------



## NH homesteader

Babies!!!! 

I am so excited to drool over your mini manchas that will be arriving soon. I mean, they're all going to be adorable but I currently have an obsession with mini manchas (and now so does my daughter, DH is in trouble)


----------



## nstone630

as we wait for the kidding pics!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Pretty nice goat house they have. I think you spoil your animals.


I would _never_ . . . . 

I love me some baby goats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Southern by choice said:


> But then.... then comes.....  LAMANCHAS! 6 weeks and we will be swimming in Lamanchas and mini manchas!


I know you are excited about the Lamanchas! 
If you get a Sundgau someone might have to restrain me... I'm not a Lamancha person (yet), but there's just something about Sundgau's... Someone may need to remind me to be sensible, I wouldn't have a way to get her here right now. 
Seriously though, look forward to kidding season and seeing pics!!


----------



## lcertuche

Those little goats were so stinking cute! Speaking of stinking, when I had two does a few years ago my kids would let them in our house. I could tell the minute I walked through the door, lol. Does babies smell as bad as grown does?


----------



## Southern by choice

lcertuche said:


> Those little goats were so stinking cute! Speaking of stinking, when I had two does a few years ago my kids would let them in our house. I could tell the minute I walked through the door, lol. Does babies smell as bad as grown does?


Actually your grown does should not smell. Kids do not smell. 
When we had all our kids in playpens and the big troughs the bedding they peed on would stink and it had to be changed constantly but the goats themselves really should not smell.


----------



## NH homesteader

My goats smell like hay


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ditto on SBC's reply

The pens are changed constantly. They aren't in LONG at all. Any smell is the hay used as bedding, not the kids.


----------



## Southern by choice

Gave Ruth and Lucy (the first 2 up for kidding) their CD&T's today and trimmed their hooves. 
Lucy's hooves never need trimmed. Ruth's on the other hand... those side walls grow so fast!

I'll share on our journal the rest of the going ons around the farm.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck with your up coming kiddings


----------



## Baymule

I really, really like the Lamanchas........


----------



## NH homesteader

You need some Bay! Obviously!


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> You need some Bay! Obviously!


I also really, really need to complete my infrastructure.......fencing, barn interior and shelters.... but I am thinking about them.......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

x2!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If you can get your pasture set up, you should do it! (All y'all should, actually )

If you do, look for bottle raised goats. Dam raised kids can be very friendly, we have some that are. But NOTHING beats a bottle raised lamancha! They are so sweet and very calm, they trust their people but are never "annoying" like a lot of BB's can be or are... 
They go wherever you need them to go, because once again their trust is their humans- but they still know how to be a goat. 

Y'all might remember back when Jane busted her scur (here-
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/warning-graphic-unnatural-scur-breaks-off.34295/ ) 

Well this goat, even with all the stress and pain she was going through, walked right with me & into the vet clinic. Didn't have to drag her, didn't have to carry her. 
I know for sure, NONE of our other goats would act like this. Heck, I sometimes still have to carry my full grown NDs around because they won't walk 

They are really awesome goats!


----------



## Bruce

That must have been the most horrible experience @Southern by choice !!!

ETA - OOPS, sorry GW! Since SBC posted the graphics, I had her in mind when I posted and tagged her. Horrible for BOTH of you. Probably the rest of the family, the vet, the vet's staff too.


----------



## Baymule

If and when I get goats, they will be lamanchas. The ears are weird, really love long floppy ears, but I like everything I read about lamanchas.


----------



## Mike CHS

Lamanchas are on our shortlist @Baymule  but we are going to wait till you get yours so we can learn some more while you are.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> That must have been the most horrible experience @Southern by choice !!!


It was pretty nasty...

Of course that's another one of those things where they love to injure themselves while SBC is gone. 
Dang goats. 

Poor girl, her nerves were exposed and you could tell it HURT.
She handled it like a champ though!


----------



## babsbag

BlessedWithGoats said:


> If you get a Sundgau someone might have to restrain me



I had a Sundgau almost mini Alpine doeling born here last week. She is ADORABLE. She is almost a mini because she is only 25% nigi.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

babsbag said:


> I had a Sundgau almost mini Alpine doeling born here last week. She is ADORABLE. She is almost a mini because she is only 25% nigi.


I'd love to see pics if you have some you want to share!! I love Sundgaus


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Goat Whisperer I love sweet goats!


----------



## babsbag

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I'd love to see pics if you have some you want to share!! I love Sundgaus



I will have to get some pictures of her. Her mom is a Sundgau as well, but her brother is a chamoisee.  I wish you lived closer, I would gladly gift her to you. She is pretty cute and very spunky but I can't keep them all.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

babsbag said:


> I wish you lived closer, I would gladly gift her to you.


Aww, babs, that's so sweet!  Dealing with the goat situation I've been in, makes the sentiment even more special  thank you for that ray of sunshine/love today..


----------



## babsbag

@BlessedWithGoats you are very welcome. I hope that more goats come into your life soon.


----------



## lcertuche

Southern by choice said:


> Actually your grown does should not smell. Kids do not smell.
> When we had all our kids in playpens and the big troughs the bedding they peed on would stink and it had to be changed constantly but the goats themselves really should not smell.





Goat Whisperer said:


> Ditto on SBC's reply
> 
> The pens are changed constantly. They aren't in LONG at all. Any smell is the hay used as bedding, not the kids.





NH homesteader said:


> My goats smell like hay



Well my girls definitely had a goaty smell, no bucks except when I borrowed one for a few weeks. Never got them bred. Probably just as well since he was quiet a bit bigger than them. One was a little Spanish and one something smaller. They were penned up at night but out during the day on a good size piece of woody area. They were full of character and good brush hogs, lol.


----------



## babsbag

@BlessedWithGoats...these are for you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

She is darling!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks for the pics @babsbag! I totally wished we lived closer so I could buy her. 

Ya ain't comin to MI anytime soon, are ya?


----------



## babsbag

@BlessedWithGoats  I don't think I will be headed that way. I can barely get to OR to visit my mom and it is only 6 hours.  I'm not much of a traveler these days.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

babsbag said:


> @BlessedWithGoats  I don't think I will be headed that way. I can barely get to OR to visit my mom and it is only 6 hours.  I'm not much of a traveler these days.


 It's ok, I was teasing about the coming to MI part, but I am in love with her.  Sorry Gw and SBC, I hijacked your thread.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hijack away 
Not much going on here (thread) anyway, no kids being born yet!

I did get the kidding building power washed today though 
Installing barn cams up next.


----------



## babsbag

@BlessedWithGoats Since @Goat Whisperer says we can hijack I am going to share some more pictures for you. These are that doelings half brothers. I wish they were does.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I love the second one! Cute!


----------



## babsbag

I know, the white frosting around his eyes is just precious. I need to find some pet homes for these guys, they are too cute.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You have nice looking kiddos!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure wish there wasn't quite so much Road twixt here and there. 
I'd certainly be talking to ya.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I know you are excited about the Lamanchas!
> If you get a Sundgau someone might have to restrain me... I'm not a Lamancha person (yet), but there's just something about Sundgau's... Someone may need to remind me to be sensible, I wouldn't have a way to get her here right now.
> Seriously though, look forward to kidding season and seeing pics!!



I'll hijack too! We seem to get loads of them. Florida is a nice place to vacation- right? We Have three Lamancha does bread to a black Sundgau buck due in the next two weeks. One of them is Sundgau herself,and the other two have had black Sundgau kids before. It seems to be very dominant. And we like black- so it works.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute!!
I love Sundgaus.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  & @Fullhousefarm  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I loved seeing all the pics!  Pretty goats @babsbag & @Fullhousefarm !

Got the trenches dug today and laid the pipe and some of the wire for the barn cams today 

So excited for babies! I need to get some updated pic, we have some HUGE does out there 

Leah's belly is only a few inches off the ground sometimes  She is short anyway but still. Between the huge litter she is hauling and her rumin.... I feel so bad for her. She handles it like a champ though and loves the special treatment. I'm so happy to say she *HAS NOT *had many days where she is having the nerve problems. She gets so large I believe the kids press against particular nerve that cause issues in her hind leg. She seems to be doing okay this year  Keeping her stalled at night and during bad weather has really helped, she knows the routine well and whenever the other does try to boss her around, she calls for me to put her up. Such a goofy girl!


----------



## Bruce

Mommy!!!! They are picking on me!!!!!! Waaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww! That's really cute. Does she get bossed around a lot? My smallest doe bosses my biggest doe (who is my favorite) around all the time...I'm trying to make her realize how much bigger she is lol!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She has always been on the bottom of the pecking order. She has 0 confidence. She is so big getting up and down is hard on her. She gives me a lot of kids (last year it was 5) and will give me milk for 10 months out of the year. She works hard and bounces back quickly without me having to pour buckets worth of feed into her. She is also a tiny do (well...70lbs)

So yes, right now she is a little spoiled. It only takes on hard blow from another goat for her to abort or get killed. A while back we lost a doe to a shattered femur. No way to fix it and she had to be put down. I'd rather play is safe with with my girl.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aw she sounds sweet! Get some confidence girl, you're one of the best producers there! Lol.

Shattered femur? From another goat? That's awful


----------



## Bruce

I would say she deserves pampering if she pops out 4 or 5 kids and milks really well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> Aw she sounds sweet! Get some confidence girl, you're one of the best producers there! Lol.
> 
> Shattered femur? From another goat? That's awful


Yep, our beloved Star. That goat left a huge hole in my heart.
I think it was her 1/2 sister who slammed Star into a hayfeeder and hit her just right. That was a hard one to go through. She was one of our top does who was one of my personal favorites. She was amazing.

The doe who I think did it spent the rest of her pregnancy alone. She didn't mind being an only child. Thankfully this year she is much better.


----------



## NH homesteader

That's so awful


----------



## Ferguson K

all these babies. I'm over here waiting on this thread to kick off!


----------



## babsbag

@Goat Whisperer Do your cameras pan and tilt or are the stationery.? I need to buy a few more and I think I want the pan and tilt ones this time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ok… I'm FREAKING out over here!!!!! 

I just got a message from our Lamancha herdsire's breeder. She just send a pic of his littermate sister who will be a FF

Her. 
Udder. 
Is. 
So. 
AMAZING! 

I am now on overload of excitement. 

It is just spectacular!!!!!
Sounds silly, but when you look at these animals you are guessing on how it will turn out between the cross of the sire and dam. 

I'm so happy 
Her escutcheon is to die for already and everything else is just awesome. 

I just emailed SBC the pics and called her to bug her to go look. 

Now she is all excited lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> @Goat Whisperer Do your cameras pan and tilt or are the stationery.? I need to buy a few more and I think I want the pan and tilt ones this time.


These are not, but we could buy some that go with the set.


----------



## babsbag

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ok… I'm FREAKING out over here!!!!!



You are a goof.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NOOOO IT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

We have been talking about kids today for hours! Getting excited.
I saw the udder! GORGEOUS!

@babsbag  texting you now!


----------



## Baymule

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ok… I'm FREAKING out over here!!!!!
> 
> I just got a message from our Lamancha herdsire's breeder. She just send a pic of his littermate sister who will be a FF
> 
> Her.
> Udder.
> Is.
> So.
> AMAZING!
> 
> I am now on overload of excitement.
> 
> It is just spectacular!!!!!
> Sounds silly, but when you look at these animals you are guessing on how it will turn out between the cross of the sire and dam.
> 
> I'm so happy
> Her escutcheon is to die for already and everything else is just awesome.
> 
> I just emailed SBC the pics and called her to bug her to go look.
> 
> Now she is all excited lol


Ok, so *YOU* got a pic, sent it to SBC and didn't post it here for *US* to see????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What she said!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL- We wanted to get permission first. You know, it is only right.

So here ya go... this is Hope, Tai's sister!
Courtesy of My Little Red Tractor Farm
She is a yearling FF 27 inches tall.. with 3 weeks to go. 
LOVE her escutcheon! Look at that width!


----------



## animalmom

Wow!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She is going to be a YEARLING milker too! She is looking great. Very wide & high. 

I can wait to see what she looks like when she actually kids, right now @ 3 weeks out… that is awesome.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

nice!


----------



## Baymule

Pretty girl!!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Wow- that's nice!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

My poor girl! Leah has 5 weeks to go...


----------



## NH homesteader

Holy moly! Even my DH is impressed! Poor girl, that can't be comfortable!

Ok I have maybe a weird random question. If a doe has 4-5 kids, will she produce more milk because her body gets signals while they're in the womb to produce more milk, or will she only produce more if they're nursing? Do you know? Curious...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have noticed a difference in udder size pre-kidding. Does that are having large litters often times have a larger udder than does that only have a single. But every goat is different and you really need to know your animals.  They seem to produce more milk and have more capacity. 
But, she still won't have enough milk to properly grow the kids to their highest potential. Nigies can be great lil' milkers, but each kid need around a quart of milk at their peak.... I nigerian doe isn't going to give 5 or 6 quarts.

We had a tiny lamancha doe that we bred for minis. She was stunted and incredibly wormy when we got her, but her genetics were there and she has good structure- she was just small. 
She kidded with a single mini and had the capacity for such.... Only problem was that she was trying to milk the same amount a 160lb lamancha doe would... but she was only 90 herself. I milked her 5x a day until her udder stretched and she slowed down a little. Poor girl couldn't hold the milk and her teats would leak. That little girl was a milk cow!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This is a photo from last year. Really shows how big she is this year. 
She is in the same stage of pregnancy in the photos above and the pic below


----------



## NH homesteader

I just told my husband I knew you would know the answer! So it's some of both and it depends!My Nigie had twins last year but I bought her in milk and I think the person I bought her from wasn't so great at milking lol. 

That doe was lucky someone was there and willing to do that much milking, wow


----------



## lcertuche

Oh my goodness, poor little mama. If she has more maybe you can find another mama to adopt her. I once had a dog that adopted and nurse a kitten.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I pull and bottle feed all the kids so no worries


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> I bought her in milk and I think the person I bought her from wasn't so great at milking lol.


I am a big believer in training udders.
Does that aren't milked properly and and when you have owners that short-cycle the doe, it shows in later lactations.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - she's got quite a load there!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yup also found out after the fact that she dried her up at 3 or 4 months after kidding her 1st lactation. Ugh, thanks?

Very happy to be starting from square one with my minis and VERY happy to have found BYH so I have a better idea of what to do when the time comes!


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought I'd put up the first two that are due.
Ruth & Lucy! Both does are bred to Isaac! 
Due 2/23 (day 150) pretty sure they will kid closer to 145 on the 18th! 

Ruth is a big doe and Lucy a small doe so we think 3 for Ruth and 3-4 for Lucy. Lucy is substantially larger then last year and she had twins.










Poor girl! Breathing hard already.









Isaac was peeking in on his babes! I couldn't resist a smooch!


----------



## babsbag

I haven't taken any pictures of my girls but I still have 7 weeks to go before I start the madness again but I am thinking there are triplets in the making for a lot of my girls. Especially the Alpines...they are huge already.  

I wonder why the nigis have larger litters more often than Standard does?  My girls have no problems feeding triplets, have never had quads to feed so not sure about that, but do you think a nigi could feed three? I know they eat less, but just curious.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We've dam raised triplets with no issues.


----------



## Mike CHS

At least you can tell that your girls are pregnant.  My ewes just looked FAT.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Babies are due just around the corner!
Day 145 for Ruth & Lucy is the 18. They are already hollowing out, and their udders are growing every day! I'm thinking Lucy will go on 145 like last year, and Ruth will probably go on/before day 148.

I ordered some last minute kidding supplies yesterday  Needed nipples, dynamint, bottle brushes, drench, 20 & 25G needles, 1 ML syringes, long OB gloves. Don't like to order this late, but it should be here Thursday. Still need to grab a few things locally, mainly towels & piddle pads. Probably need another bottle of molasses.

Let me just say… I LOVE valley Vet supply! Best prices anywhere!

Darn… just remembered I need to pick up some TUMS for the goats too.

Anyway, to those that need to order goat supplies, Valley Vet is the best and has the lowest prices I've seen. I've had no issues with them.

Going to give Ruth & Lucy a "baby clip" this week and give some more of the does their CDT.



 


Meanwhile, Leah is still huge 
Look at how low she is


----------



## NH homesteader

Whoa belly!


----------



## Mike CHS

Oh MY - and I thought my sheep were big just before they lambed but that girl looks like she has to be miserable.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor girl is a hormonal mess. She hates people right now. If goats could talk, she'd probably be cussing me out  She doesn't want to be touched, or looked at for that matter. 

Ruth is hormonal too. But she is a little different and L-OV-E-S me! Coming up, begging for love and just wants to have a good rubbin'. Everyone else is doing great. I'm so thankful Mariah is much calmer this year. Last year I had to separate her from the herd and make her an "only child" for a few months. She was just terrible! Everyone seems better this year!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mike CHS said:


> Oh MY - and I thought my sheep were big just before they lambed but that girl looks like she has to be miserable.


Only one month left


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Some of the kidding supplies came in today. 
The Pritchard nipples were only $1.85 a piece  … ordered 20.


----------



## Southern by choice

And the countdown is on!

9 days til day 145!  

DH ran all the wires/pipe etc and put in boxes so now the lights have an actual light switch! We need to put the cameras in place and prep the stalls next! 

Skirted Ruth and Lucy yesterday afternoon.
two things-

one- Lucy is full of babies... they were kicking and moving and I could feel little hooves or elbows or something... all under the belly.
two- Beginning to think Ruthie is just a fat cow! Her udder isn't saying more than two   she looks like 4 but then again I was looking at pics from the summer and she looked like she could have 4. She wasn't getting any grain so no way to diet her. We started a little grain now that she is kidding soon... but I am beginning to think she is just FAT! I am okay with 2 though... especially girls   GW says Ruth doesn't get her udder to right at kidding. Not sure why but all our goats get there udder at kidding and not before. Leah does more so than others. Bingo's FF udder is adorable but the others are all just meh.


----------



## nstone630

That's a good price for the nipples @Goat Whisperer, Tractor Supply was $7 for 2 nipples. 

I cannot believe how big your girls are! Cannot wait to see the kidding pics.


----------



## purplequeenvt

nstone630 said:


> That's a good price for the nipples @Goat Whisperer, Tractor Supply was $7 for 2 nipples.
> 
> I cannot believe how big your girls are! Cannot wait to see the kidding pics.



And the "Pritchard" nipples are TSC are gross. At least the ones we've gotten there. 

I can't even imagine needing 20 nipples! We usually have 2-3 hanging around just in case.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

purplequeenvt said:


> And the "Pritchard" nipples are TSC are gross. At least the ones we've gotten there.
> 
> I can't even imagine needing 20 nipples! We usually have 2-3 hanging around just in case.


Those are just some of them! Going to need some more of the other type I like for the larger kids. I'm surprised the nipples at your TSC are gross, the ones here are great.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Kidding is in 1 week 

On another note, Jane is year old and looks great! She is growing into such a big girl! Probably close to 110# now. Very happy with that considering we don't dump milk into them for 6-8 months!


----------



## NH homesteader

1 week?

Jane is beautiful! 

Also all of you posting pictures that have no white stuff on the ground are KILLING ME!


----------



## Mike CHS

NH homesteader said:


> 1 week?
> 
> Jane is beautiful!
> 
> Also all of you posting pictures that have no white stuff on the ground are KILLING ME!



I  cut grass several times today for our sheep.  They love that fresh green grass.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep- one week from today!!! We are gonna have BABIES!!! 

Okay, cause you mentioned it… 73 today and  a high of 77 tomorrow


----------



## purplequeenvt

Meanwhile, New England is bracing itself for a big snowstorm starting tomorrow....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love the south! 


Forgot to post this one… Raina & Charlotte playing.


----------



## NH homesteader

Up to 16 inches. 

They're too cute!


----------



## TAH

I felt the sun on my skin today! 

Can't wait till they kid!


----------



## nstone630

The weather was beautiful this weekend here...82 yesterday! Now back to 50's today lol North Carolina can't make up it's mind.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Would appreciate anyone's prayers today! 

We are worried that our Lamancha, Millie, might be dealing with pregnancy toxemia. 
She is up as of right now, hoping she stays that way.

She guzzled down some Nutri Drench.
Going to start her on propylene glycol and CMPK.


----------



## NH homesteader

she's in good hands, no one better to be there to take care of a potentially sick goat than you and SBC. Hope she turns around.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Just had to deal with potential PT in one of our ewes this week. She wasn't herself, wanted to lay down a lot, wasn't eating much at all, etc. 

I gave her a shot of b-complex once a day and 3oz of propylene glycol and 1 oz of CMPK twice a day. She bounced right back and was her normal self this morning. I'm going to continue the treatment for a while longer just in case.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So far we've never dealt with that.

What is CMPK?

What are the symptoms of toxemia?

ETA:
I hope she's OK


----------



## Mike CHS

Sure hope you get a speedy resolution for this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 

Thankfully she isn't showing the full on symptoms- but SBC & I were out looking at the goats and SBC said "aww Millie did you just trip?" Thinking she just had a little stumble, not uncommon. Then she did it again. Started watching and her feet seemed painful when she walked. Hooves look fine. One of my first thoughts was toxemia, but neither of us wanted to jump to conclusions. 
Something was obviously wrong. First think I did was smell her breath and start walking her. The stumbling is NOT normal. Brought her up, looked at her hooves closer, took her temp (101.7). Brought some Nutri drench and let her smell it, she went crazy trying to drink it. Gave her a bunch. 
Millie is not a molasses hog, she only takes it when she really needs it. She obviously needs it. She is right in the window for this to pop up as well. Called our vet and she agrees with our suspicion. Told us the dosages etc.  @OneFineAcre CMPK is calcium, magnesium, phosphorus & potassium. We are picking up some Ketone strips from a breeder down the road, I was going to order some soon to have for emergencies anyway. Never thought we'd be dealing with it this soon. 

Hoping we caught it in time. I'll be drenching her 3x daily until she is past kidding. Roughly 2 weeks away. 

I'll be able to post more about toxemia/ketosis later. 

This is why it pays to KNOW your goats!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> So far we've never dealt with that.
> 
> What is CMPK?
> 
> What are the symptoms of toxemia?
> 
> ETA:
> I hope she's OK



We are also giving Propylene Glycol along with the CMPK and we will give some Niacin.
So far what I have written down was CMPK 1 tsp 3x day & the PG 60cc total broken down into 2-3 day. ( i think that is what I wrote down)

We have never dealt with this before.  As far as symptoms everything I have read is the goat goes down and may have breathe that smells, possible tremors...
this link has good info http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0106/UNP-0106.pdf

I think the hard part is that Millie has plenty to eat and so this doesn't make sense to us. On the flip side Millie hides her babies and never "looks" pregnant but this time she is very apparent. So does this mean she has two giant kids in there? Trips? Don't know.  Last year she had a single big 9 lb doe. Maybe she has more or bigger babies and it is taking everything from her. She gets hay 24/7 forage (very little as it is winter) and feed 2x day.

The fact she took the drench was a tell tale sign for us she never takes molasses. None of our goats do unless they really need it.

Honestly I am a bit stressed... ok... way more than a bit.  

GW said months ago and again several days ago she wanted to have this on hand as a just in case thing. We planned on ordering it.

I am so excited about kidding that I go out 3x a day (at least) and do a walk through... that doesn't include just hanging out with the goats. GW ha been laughing at me because we still have 4 days to the first ones kid... so glad we went out together. I just looked over at Millie and she went to walk over to the water bucket and tripped... didn't fall, just stumbled. I said Aw poor girl... you alright Millie? she took a few more steps and tripped again... I said GW somethings wrong. Millie looked "tender" on her feet and slow. She was not like this in the am or earlier. We are thankful to catch that slight of step and get her going. Many don't know til the goat is down and usually it is just too late by then.

Thank you all for the well wishes. 

Millie's earliest day to kid at 145 would be the 28th.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that all goes smoothly!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad you caught it early - hope she has a great recovery.


----------



## nstone630

Thoughts and prayers that everything turns out ok!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Last night we only gave the PG. This am she was eating hay and up... we will give the CMPK in a little while. The PG and CMPK can cause them to go off feed completely. 
Talking to the vet later today... may want to induce day 142 that makes it 8 more days. I had my 145 wrong. It is the 26th so if we can go 3 days earlier it may be better. I don't know.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## purplequeenvt

I gave PG and CMPK at the same time to my ewe. She hates the stuff, but she improved within 12 hours. 24 hours later she was shoving for the grain and gobbling the hay.


----------



## norseofcourse

I sure hope she continues to do ok.  I have read about pregnancy toxemia but have not dealt with it yet.  In sheep I've heard it called 'twin lamb disease' also, if the same holds for goats, she may well have two or more in there.

There's a lot to be said for spending a lot of time with your animals and being tuned in to them enough to notice small signs - and then act on them.  Glad you caught this early and keeping fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Southern by choice

My vet called... I love my vet!
Coming out to see her! 
I love when your vet knows your animals by name! 

I will feel better when she is seen.
Mill is eating walking and drinking... just has that look and is "slow". No swelling...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you guys!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Millie is doing okay. She is up and eating, but kinda "spacey" and still stumbles a bit. 
She L-O-V-E-S the propylene glycol! She sucks it right out of the syringe. She isn't a huge fan of the CMPK though. She is eating well, I started adding some real nice alfalfa for her to eat ($17 per bale )
She's had ~1.5 flakes today along with orchard grass hay. She's drinking well too.

The vet went ahead and pulled some blood to check her levels, but thinks we caught it in time. Going to give her some Calf Manna and will be drenching with probiotics. The vet confirmed everything I was thinking- so I'm happy about that so we are all on the same page. Vet agrees and think Mills is going to have at least 2 kids.

I'll continue to give 20cc of the PG AM & PM.

We may have to induce labor, just taking it day by day at this point. If we induce, the plan is to have her kid in day 142 or 143. Millie always kids on day 145 so we think the kids will be okay. 
We still have to be very careful after kidding, Mills is a "milk cow" and pours everything into the milk bucket- this could be very dangerous for her, we will need to monitor extremely closely.
The ketone test strip looked pretty good tonight, so gave a lower dose of the PG because she was begging for some. Millie doesn't do this unless she really needs something, so I'm going with it.
I'm trying to keep he with the herd, don't want to stress her by removing her. 
She seems happiest that way.


----------



## nstone630

Hope everything comes out ok with her!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She seems to be doing very well today! After I gave her another dose of CMPK & PG she really seemed to perk up more and is walking better! When I went out this afternoon she was the first goat to greet me, begging for more PG.


----------



## babsbag

Addicted to sugar  LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just went out and dosed her again, she is still looking good and ate the whole flake of alfalfa I have to her. If she continues to hold steady I don't think we'll induce her 

Ruth & Lucy are due this weekend! Day 145 is Saturday. They are looking big and are clearly "hollowing out". I'll put them in the stall tomorrow.

Speaking of stalls, I put of 2 more 5x5 kidding pens up today and hung some more lights. Getting so excited to have babies!
I now have all the kidding supplies too. I was going through everything and for some reason I can't find the weak kid syringe anywhere. It's never even been used, how the heck did it disappear? 

Oh, I'm also going to be caring for a "neighbors" farm this weekend too, figures that'd happen during kidding time  The farm is only 8 miles away and the does aren't in milk so it shouldn't take long. Hopefully Ruth & Lucy will be good girls and kid while I'm here. I know SBC can handle it, I just like being around 

Here are a few pics of the girls due:


----------



## luvmypets

And I thought my poor Rosie was big and miserable


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Lucy may or may not be in labor. Breathing hard and moaning, pawing, up down, and her udder was larger this AM. Went to move her to a stall and she DID NOT want to budge! 

A friend drove past the farm earlier today and texted that Lucy's udder was huge 
Gotta love goat folks! 

@OneFineAcre prepare yourself for about a million pics, texts, and calls! These are Isaacs kids!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hoping for easy kidding and baby girls


----------



## babsbag

May or may not be in labor, no committing there. You sound like a weather man...it may or may not rain, might snow too, or then again...maybe not. 

Good luck with whatever Lucy decides to do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> May or may not be in labor, no committing there. You sound like a weather man...it may or may not rain, might snow too, or then again...maybe not.
> 
> Good luck with whatever Lucy decides to do.



When we had ultra sounds done on the goats for a couple of them the vet said he was pretty confident there were 2.  But, it might be 1.  Or, it could be 3.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They aren't in labor until I see feet, in my book anyway. Even than, I'm still suspicious of them trying to pull tricks 

She's up down up down up down, leaning back and forth, hollering, the whole bit. Thought I saw a few light pushes, but nothing crazy. Watching from the camera so it might not have been a push. 

Think she's grinding her teeth too, poor girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> They aren't in labor until I see feet


That's pretty much my theory too!  LOL!


----------



## babsbag

Amber goo and a bubble might get to thinking that it MIGHT be for real.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

True that!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Well, no one popped while I was gone 

Might not be tonight for Lucy, but I'm thinking before Monday... but who knows. She is very uncomfortable and has been stretching a lot. Last year she had NO "goo" until she kidded, she didn't really show many of the impeding labor signs at all last year. Going to have to watch her closely.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You know we have never had a doe kid in the middle of the night 

Last year Gimger and Rosie kidded around midnight 
Ginger before and then Rosie right after 
Molasses this year around 6 am 

Everyone else 5 pm on Sat


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We've never had one kid in the middle of the night either! I'm thankful for that.
BUT, everyone else's goats love to kid during the middle of the night, so the owners are all on the phone with us.

But you know the second you let your guard down, they'll all kid! 

I don't think anyone will go tonight, but may as well set the alarm and check.


----------



## Baymule

So glad that ya'll caught Millie, I know how special she is!! Praying for her full recovery and kidding.


----------



## babsbag

I can't tell you the number of times I have gone to the barn in the morning to find kids on the ground. Or the number of times I have stayed up all night waiting for them to kid.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No babies yet. 

That's why I said "may or may not" LOL
Still yelling, up down, big udder, the whole bit. I was able to feel her ligs this AM, she has them but is definitely hollowing out and getting softer. Last year she didn't loose her ligs until an hour before kidding.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> May or may not be in labor, no committing there. You sound like a weather man...it may or may not rain, might snow too, or then again...maybe not.
> 
> Good luck with whatever Lucy decides to do.



Except the weather man would also say:
"may or may not be pregnant"

They don't go out on a limb unless it is pouring buckets.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Babies! 

Okay, well not my baby… but the other farm I'm caring for had a darling little alpine doeling born! It was so adorable, when I went to trim the cord & did it the kid was giving "newborn kisses". Almost died of the cuteness  Can't wait until my girls kid!


----------



## babsbag

So are you bottle raising it too or does she leave her kids with the dam?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She leaves them on for 3 days then pulls. Works for me


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruth is in for-real labor!


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Southern by choice

She has nice amber goo... but she is up and down taking her sweet old time. She seems to be stretching a lot. I don't think babies are in right position.
She lays down closes her eyes and looks like she is going to give a nice push.... then she brings up her cud! 
Ruthie loves her food!

The greatest thing about Ruth in labor is she becomes the sweet adorable goat she was when she was a kid.


----------



## luvmypets

Good luck!


----------



## Mike CHS

I decided to quit guessing.  We were right on with several but more had lambs that weren't even showing any sign at all.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Alibo

can't wait for an update, I am living vicariously through all you guys kidding until my girl goes this weekend! Good luck!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goat Whisperer

She has been having lots of amber goo, a few light pushes, but is taking FOREVER 

Gonna be a long night. 

She's in labor, no doubt about it. Just a very slow one.


----------



## TAH




----------



## mysunwolf




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Well it's almost 3am here…

Ruth kidded triplets. 
Sadly 1 DOA

2 bucks (1doa) 
1 doe

Pics & story later. 
Gotta get up in 3 hours


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations! Sorry about the buckling.


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry about the buckling, but congrats on the others!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sorry you lost one - but congrats on the others!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sorry about the loss but glad all turned out ok for mom and the other two.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about the buckling, congrats on the other 2!  Hope doe and kids are doing well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the live babies


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! Sorry about the little guy that didn't make it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Congratulations on the live kids.

Can't wait to see pictures once you get some sleep.


----------



## Southern by choice

Very Bizarre birth!
As you can see GW posted at 7:30 last night that we had some amber goo.
It was amber but not the big thick 1/2-3/4 rope.
It was slowly leaking out. This went on for hours. I didn't do a sweep because she was not i pushing stage and she was eating, chewing cud, relaxed. 
She was however constantly "re-positioning" those kids. Stretch, climb stretch, lay down.
10:45 pm we went back in and just watched on camera. We were soooo tired.
More of the same.
Then right at midnight she laid down and decided to really push. GW threw on her boots when she saw Ruth give 3 hard pushes, as she flew out the door I was putting on my boots right behind her.
She had (GW) jumped in the stall when I was 25 feet from the barn and I could see her ... she was there just in time to pull the kid up! There was no bubble before- it came after. 
Kid - buck was DOA. White with gold brown spots all over! Pretty. Completely fluid filled, and a meconium birth. We had no time as she was having another.
Second kid- meconium as well and a  LOT of fluid... Gw suctioned and rubbed like crazy, she had to make it! Doe
Third kid coming- easy no meconium, strong and no fluid. WILD! LOL 
I got the third one cleaned but had to help with number two and Lil Boy found momma! Ruth cleaned him and cleaned him while we took care of number two.

Buck #1-DOA 2 lbs 
Doe #2- 3 lbs 11 oz 
Buck #3- 3 lbs 9 oz 

Took the kids in and did cords, weighed them and put them in a crate and got Ruth to milk her.
Milked her out watched as afterbirth passed then in to feed the kids.

NOTE! This is why we try to remind everyone to squirt a stream to make sure kids can get colostrum out! Even though the little boy found momma he was getting nothing out. When we milked Ruth it was super thick like GLUE! 

Took awhile to get them on the bottle! GW is good!!!!!!!!!!!!! at 2:47 am we crashed on the couches in the family room.
GW got back up and fed more at 4:30 am and then again at 6 am and I got up at 7ish.

We milked again took care of he animals came in and fed and went back to sleep!

GW is caring for animals on another farm, yesterday she arrived to a surprise kid and a few others looked like they may go so she set up stalls etc. She just left for the other farm.

I sure hope Lucy does NOT go today. 

Never had a goat kid after midnight. 
Beautiful kids... we may do a shared parenting with Ruth.
Ruth needs to drink more she really needs to make some milk! Not sure what is going on there.

Ruth looks fantastic for just having trips!  
Doe





Buck


 



Ruth with her babies!


----------



## luvmypets

So cute! What a crazy night, ya'll must be exaughsted


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## NH homesteader

so cute!!


----------



## Alibo

Long night but congrats on the kids! Sounds like they are in excellent hands! Beautiful babies!


----------



## goatgurl

hey for the new babies, hate you lost one of the bucklings but the one that is left is sure a cutie.  doeling is adorable too.  I have serious baby envy right about now and still have a month to go.


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow! So glad that it turned out the way it did!


----------



## babsbag

Love that tri-colored buckling, they are so tiny and so cute.   Congratulations.

But what I really want to know is what is that thing in the sky that makes it look bright and cheerful outside and causes shadows?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> But what I really want to know is what is that thing in the sky that makes it look bright and cheerful outside and causes shadows?



When you find out - please let me know!  We've seen it a couple of times here, but not a lot...  

Oh, and thanks CA for sending the next storm our way!  Our forecast is indicating we could get 5 - 7  inches in the next day or so.....


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, that is after it dumps about 10" here tomorrow. Way back in Jan. NOAA said that CA has had something like 13 TRILLION gallons of water dumped on it. ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

babsbag said:


> Yeah, that is after it dumps about 10" here tomorrow



Holy Cow!  I know ya'll been catching *eLL!    Hope it doesn't hit ya'll that hard!  We've been this way for a couple years now...and it does get old.  Sometime I wonder why my goat still have feet on the end of their legs....


----------



## Baymule

I love the tri-colored buckling! So pretty and the little doe is a beauty too. Sorry that you lost one, Ruth sure made ya'll work hard for these two, but it is life on the farm, isn't it?


----------



## TAH

Super cute! Sorry you lost one


edit to add words. Lately, when I have been putting words in things it won't post them


----------



## Devonviolet

OH my GOSH!  I am blown away by the cuteness!!!   That tri-colored buckling took my breath away! What a cutie!  That doeling is pretty cute too!  So sorry about the one you lost.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Lil' boy



 




With his sister


----------



## CntryBoy777

They're both just Beautiful!!....sorry for the loss, but those are worth a trip to NC....and I promise to stay in my vehicle...


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## nstone630

They are beautiful


----------



## nstone630

Goat Whisperer said:


> Lil' boy
> View attachment 28133
> View attachment 28131
> 
> With his sister
> View attachment 28132


I really need to plan a short trip to see you gals!! So cute


----------



## babsbag

So I guess Lucy decided she wasn't in labor???  See, you too can be a weatherman.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very cute.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

That buckling is so cute!


----------



## Mike CHS

Ditto everyone else.  They are both cute but the buckling is beautiful.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wanted to give an update- 
Lucy kidded with triplets yesterday!
Pics coming soon.

Crazy 3rd kid delivery. Thankfully my vet taught us 2 years ago how to best deal with certain situations. We used his technique last year and so far this year. 
I can honestly tell you after getting that 3rd one out and she took a breath I just teared up and said "Thank You Lord!" 

1st kid- buck 2lbs 8 oz
2nd kid- buck 3 lbs 1 oz
3rd kid- doe 2lbs 13 oz

I will share more later... EVERYONE has the FLU (type A)!   
NC is having a full blown outbreak. ER's are filled. They are telling everyone to go to primary dr.
They are also running out of the medicine. 20 deaths reported so far. 

Another due at 145 in 2 days then 2 more on the weekend and then the following weekend. Looks like we will be doing a good deal of dam raising this year. Just not possible right now to pull and bottle feed and milk!


----------



## NH homesteader

on the flu. Hope you are all ok! 

Congrats on the babies! Glad you were able to get that 3rd one out safely!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Boooo on the flu!  Never happens at a convenient time.   Hope ya'll kick it soon and get back to happier goating!

Congrats on the kids and hope to hear more details on the kidding complication soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats.
Good weights for the triplets too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the triplets! Hope everyone starts feeling better quick


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope yall start to feel better!


----------



## nstone630

Congrats on the triplets! And yes, the flu is going around horribly here in NC this year! Hope ya'll get to feeling better, take it easy (as much as possibly) the flu is not a joke!


----------



## Southern by choice

Long day so far!
UGH

So I put the two boys out with Lucy last night... the girl took to the bottle so easy we kept her inside... I had a pint of colostrum so I figured I had enough for a little while. This doe is a PIGGY! 
Watched on the camera and the boys took to nursing and were happy little campers. The first one seems just a little more delicate. The other boy and the doe are live wires.

Long night, long morning.
Giving meds, feeding people, running laundry and taking care  of dogs and a bottle baby! 
The flu seems to have already hit me and I didn't know it... fortunately I am doing ok but it settled in my spine and hip. Yes, my hip... this am it was painful to walk. I really feel like a very old person. Everyone is back to sleeping. The place is a wreck, something I will never understand... how does that happen when everyone is sick?
LOL

GW seems better and was able to get out this morning. Woo Hoo! She got to see the kids real good!

Tried to put the doe with Lucy- Lucy is like whatttttttttttttt?????????????? "Where did IT come from? IT is not mine" 
Oh well I can do one BB! 

So the third birth- One leg comes out
Not hoof, Not ankle... WHOLE LEG!
Great. NOT 
I try to feel meanwhile Lucy is pushing and I don't want her to.
Tell my son we have to lift butt in air!
I wedge my leg under lucy butt in air (hers not mine ) My son braces her and Lucy's front is down. We are using gravity here!
That gravity is helping the kid slide back in, Lucy is pushing opposite to push kid out. 
I had regular gloves on not the arm glove... Dumpde about 4-6 oz or more of lube in may hand.
Go in, my wrist is in and I am feeling head position.
My mind is saying "head is not in right place"
Of course I know this but it is like when your brain is fixed and you have to move quick and the brain is stuck.
I finally said to myself, "I know the head is in the wrong place, I need to find where and how and move it"
I took a deep breathe calmed myself and with that hand and my eyes closed, felt. I could feel the dome, the neck... feeling for nose and mouth.
Down and twisted back.
Meanwhile Lucy is PUSHING
I PUSHED the kid back in deep- not quite to me elbow... took the head and turned it to right position, after in the right place as Lucy pushed I took my hand out and here comes the head and the one leg. The other leg was under (that was not my concern).
When she came out I didn't know if she would be dead or alive. Then she took a breath! Praise God! 

I called my vet that had taught me this and thanked him once again.
I told he could laugh but I did cry afterwards when she took that breath!
He didn't laugh, his voice changed and was tender... said, " I completely understand!" " Sometimes it works out and it is a great feeling, sometimes it doesn't and well, I understand."

Hopefully I walked through this and it may help another. I might want to show pics of the in the air thing. 

Here are the new babes! Best I can do this morn! I have not cleaned it yet this morn 

Brown 1st buck Black buck 




Again



Looks like his daddy!




Doe and buck




All 3


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad that all made it thru...even you!....sorry about all the illness there. It sure makes it difficult to focus on anything else, but your quick action certainly saved that little one. It had to make ya feel much better....even for just a little while. Beautiful babies!...


----------



## Devonviolet

So glad to hear Lucy and her triplets came through so well.  They are cute little kids!

I'm so grateful that  you gave the narrative of how you did the special move the vet gave you. With me being new to this & 2 does due to kid in the next month and a half, Im going to need all the help I can get. I hope you can post pics of Lucy's butt in the air.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't know that she got pics of that, but someone just reaches under the belly and lifts the rear (of the goat) up to let gravity pull the kids back down.


----------



## Devonviolet

Oops!  I must have misunderstood. Thought she said she would try to show a pic of the butt in the air thing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She might have gotten a pic, I don't know how she would have though! 

We'll just have to see if she posts one


----------



## babsbag

I read where a vet suggested putting a hay bale under them to get that butt in the air. I think that could be very helpful, especially with a big goat, and even more so when you are alone. It is hard to hold a goat in the air and going diving for kids at one time.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Devonviolet  I did say I would try to post a pic- it will be a demonstration pic... lets hope it isn't a REAL teaching pic! 

The meds we were all put on seem to make a huge difference.   I still feel like the left side of my body was thrown into a brick wall however.

I had to share this- Our dr has a great sense of humor but sometimes you don't always know when he is kidding because he will start out being so serious! 
So yesterday he says to DH- "how is everyone's appetite?" Of course here they are like hobbits and nothing stops them from eating!
Dr says they need he flue diet....
_Pizza, pancakes, & flounder._ 

They are all thin enough to slide under their doors! 


Next gem of advice-
Fever-
If you get really cold- pull the blankets all the way up
If you get too hot- throw the blankets off

 What a nut!

Anyway we have another goat due in two days. I am glad the dam raising thing is working for us right now. LOL
I will try and peek in and see what everyone is doing.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh man! I hope y'all are feeling better! I LOVE the flu diet


----------



## Alibo

We always turned to SAMBUCA for the flu. From what I understand that was the original purpose for distilling it in the first place. Elderberry is the flu's arch nemesis  it tastes gross but works for us!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruthies doeling is already 5 lbs!


----------



## Southern by choice

Alibo said:


> We always turned to SAMBUCA for the flu. From what I understand that was the original purpose for distilling it in the first place. Elderberry is the flu's arch nemesis  it tastes gross but works for us!


Isn't that a liqueur?


----------



## norseofcourse

Wow, I sure hope you feel better soon - and all the rest of the family!  That was a great description of the problem and how you were able to help her, congrats on three healthy kids


----------



## Alibo

Yes made from elderberries


----------



## Alibo

One of those old timers cures that has always worked on us


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying y'all feel better soon 
Congrats on the kiddos!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Isn't that a liqueur?



Actually, it is a syrup with Elderberries.  Some make it with sugar. But it is most effective if it is made with raw, unfiltered, local honey and fresh ginger.  There is something in the elderberries, that prevents the virus from replicating.

I have been making it for a couple years now.

1 cup dried Elderberries
1-1/2 inches peeled, fresh, ginger
24 oz (by weight) Raw, unfiltered, Local Honey
Approx. 4-1/2 to 5 cups water

I simmer dried elderberries and sliced ginger in water, for 20 minutes, and cool to room temperature.  Next I use a spoon and a screen sieve, to separate the pulp from the seeds & mash the ginger, occasionally rinsing with water. Reserve this water to use in the syrup. One final rinse, to make sure the seeds are rinsed. Then I put the liquid in a sauce pan and heat slightly, to help dissolve the honey, making sure to not make it too hot, as heat destroys the healthy enzymes. I remove it from the heat & stir in the honey until dissolved.

When flu season starts, we start taking an ounce a day, to prevent the flu. If I start to get a sore throat, I increase to one ounce three times a day, and continue until several days after I start feeling well.  The last time I did that, I was feeling better within two,days, and by day five, I was not sick at all.

In addition to the Elderberry Syrup, we also drink Echinacea/Goldenseal tea & Camomile tea (with fresh ginger and raw honey), and take 1000 mg Vitamin C at least three times daily, as well as Vitamin D, which helps build the immune system.

I haven't had to deal with chest congestion, since I started eating homemade sauerkraut (which helps build the immune system, with natural probiotics) and doing the above. But, in the past I have drunk Linden Flower tea, to help liquefy the mucous, and that helps.

A friend tried it and it helped her congestion go away a lot faster. In the past, she suffered with coughing and congestion for a month or two.  With her last bout of the flu, I have her a bottle of Elderberry Syrup and she did what we do (above) and her symptoms went away a lot faster. Best of all, she didn't have to go to the doctor for antibiotics, since the congestion didn't turn to bronchitis, as it has so many times in the past


----------



## nstone630

Babies!! Glad you were able to help the one! Very educational explanation as well! Thank You.


----------



## Alibo

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Very happy right now! 
Lucy's doeling for some reason wasn't eating well today and most of yesterday… like only a few sips at a time. She'd act hungry and just stop. It was getting very concerning as we couldn't find any real reason for this. 

Now the doeling just chugged 2 ounces right down and was begging for more!


----------



## Bruce

Guess I have to plant some elderberries now!

Glad things are going well GW!


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet shared her elderberry recipe with me and I haven't been sick this winter! DH takes it too! It actually tastes good enough that I would love a big glass of it, but restrict ourselves to tablespoons.


----------



## Southern by choice

Flu has hit another family member... ugh.
Of course baby goats make it a little more bearable!

Off my phone... and bad light but still cute I think! 

This J-4 & J-3



 

J-3


 

J-3


 

J-3


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear on the flu, hope you all start feeling better soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  They are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awwww! Aren't they precious!  J-3 is especially cute!   

I pray y'all start feeling better soon!


----------



## Baymule

Not another flu victim! Order some elderberries and make @Devonviolet 's magical anti-flu syrup immediately! I hope ya'll get better soon!


----------



## babsbag

I have one elderberry vine. Maybe I will get some this year; this is its second season so not holding my breath.


----------



## Alibo

We rarely get sick but I can't wait to make the elderberry syrup!


----------



## Baymule

I go to the doctor maybe once every 4 years. I self medicate with Apple Cider Vinegar and Honey, mixed half and half, it cures practically everything--even food poisoning! And now, thanks to @Devonviolet and her elderberry syrup, I'll probably never get sick! LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I got the kidding pens mucked, swept, and mopped today. Ready for the next round 

Today is day 145 for MoClone (Kiko) and tomorrow is day 145 for Millie & Zephyr (lamanchas). 

MoClone didn't kid last year (we just never bred her- not any real reason) so I'm happy to have some Kiko babies this year. I'm thinking triplets from her, but could be twins. Her udder looks great, her sire improved udders for sure! 

Millie has been hanging in there with the toxemia, I'm glad we didn't have to induce. We are going to really need to watch her, she is a very heavy milker and that could cause some issues. 

Zephyr isn't all that big, I'm thinking another single. Twins would surprise me at this point. We will see, think pink on this one!


----------



## Southern by choice

Cannot believe GW didn't put up Bingo!  
Bingo has another week or so to go. Both GW and I are really excited about this kidding!
Bingo has very high production behind her and the sire is one we bred and is out of Star... 
These will be f-2's. If we get a chance we will try to show both sire and dam and offspring. 
So far we have 1buck reservation available off her. 

I love everything about our buck! We were really blessed with how that breeding worked out, all 3 kids are remarkable.
Bingo is a beautiful f-1 just a little higher in the rump than I want but her udder is dreamy!

Bingo as a baby!


 

Bingo NOW! LOL just over a week to go or so... _Wings & Caprines Bingo ismynameO_


 

Look how cute this udder is! It is buttery soft too! 


 

She is uncomfortable


 

Kids are affecting her right leg- poor thing 


 

The sire!  _Wings & Caprines Chami_ Love his width!


 

Love his topline and his length! Very lovely dairy characteristics!



Can you tell how much I love this boy?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What's not to love!  He's gorgeous!  And Bingo too!


----------



## Alibo

Love that cute udder!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Millie kidded today! 

One

Big

Doeling 




She labored all morning and finally had her kid at around 3pm today. Then stopped. 
Stopped pushing, no placenta. 

Okayyyyyyy… 
Why is she still huge? Why was she having these issues with a SINGLE? Why was she so large this pregnancy? She HAS to have another kid in there! 

Waiting. 
Waiting… 

Give some Nutridrench. 

Wait some more. 
Now it's 4pm. 

Millie is up down a few times and doesn't seem "done"

Still nothing at 4:30. 
Glove & lube up, go up to about 3/4 of the way to my elbow. 

Nothing. Hmmmm. 
Milk her to get contractions going. 
Nothing. 

Bounce her, she feels "heavy" but no definite kid. 

Still nothing. 

Call vet & tell them what's going on. 
Vet is shocked that there's only 1 kid. 
Gives the option of giving oxy or bring the doe in. 

No way she has ONE kid, and she hasn't passed the placenta. Vet agrees (same vet that just saw this doe two weeks ago) 

Haul her to the vet. 
Vet does internal check, nothing. 
She goes Hmmm
Bounces her, nothing. 
Hmmm again. 

Well it looks like she only has a single 

I'm glad I didn't miss anything when I did the internal check, and I'm glad no kids were stuck, but we are all just shocked that she had ONE kid!!

Crazy goats. Everyone is just shocked!

I guess Millie is "well fed". 


Pics to come.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How is she doing with the pregnancy toxemia thing?


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Goat Whisperer

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How is she doing with the pregnancy toxemia thing?


She's doing great. Vet sent home more test strips today for her. I drenched her 2x daily for the last 2 weeks and she seems great. 

Biggest threat now is hypocalcemia. I'll keep her on the CMPK for a little bit. She's a milk cow!


----------



## mysunwolf

Goat Whisperer said:


> View attachment 28585 View attachment 28586



That... that thing is HUGE!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Under 8 pounds! 7lb 14 oz I believe.


----------



## Mike CHS

Too cute

I guess there's no such thing as too cute though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

She's Pretty!
Glad Milli's okay!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay Millie! What a sweet doeling!


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow! That is one big doeling!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - just wow!


----------



## Southern by choice

Haven't been on and GW can explain more but somehow I have either dislocated my shoulder... torn rotator cuff ... or both.
I am in excruciating pain and GW is on her own...as expected she did a great job going in to check for anymore kids- that is usually my job...
So blessed to have a farming partner that can do it all! 

needless to say I am in tears with my shoulder- trying so hard to not go to ER but wait for an appt with a doc I like.

had to hop on and say how surprised I am about the single! Thankfully we got a doe! She is pretty!
D wanted to be in so bad! I love him- just no space... he was sure sad not to be in there.
He climbed in the other fence to go be with the other baby goats! love my boy!!!

He was in this morning lol
J-6


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She sure gave ya'll a nice doeling! 

So sorry about the shoulder!  This has been a bad health week for several folks - hope you heal soon!  A word of advice form someone who has had shoulder issues and the physical therapy that goes with it.... get started sooner than later.

And thank goodness for GW - glad she's there for ya!


----------



## Baymule

SBC, so sorry about the shoulder. My DH just had shoulder replacement surgery after years of putting up with it. The Dr. is stingy with the pain medications, so we are rubbing Arnicare Cream on his shoulder and he is taking Arni-Sport homeopathic pills. Together, it is easing some of the pain. Arnicare is carried at Walmart, Target, Walgreens and other places. I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So sorry that you're in such pain  Praying for recovery for you 
Congrats on the doeling!
Great job GW!


----------



## Southern by choice

not sure what is going on GW heard a goat screaming- it is Bingo
her udder went boom this am but day 145 isn't for 3 more days
Bingo is frantic, scared, softened ligs and she is now in a stall
we have run out of stalls
Looks like a long night ahead she doesn't want us to leave her.

i have one good arm

thanks foe the well wishes... takes alot of pain to make me cry... i cried tonight... this is far worse than childbirth... FAR worse

will try to keep yall posted
zephyr looks like she may go too

WT heck is going on?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## purplequeenvt

Must be something about the weather? I had 2 sheep go this evening.


----------



## TAH

No full moon

Hope your shoulder gets better SBC and bingo is okay! 

Congrats on Millie's doe! 

Are you going to keep the doeling?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Just caught up.
Congrats on the doeling from Millie.  She is really nice.
Sorry about your shoulder SBC.  Take care of yourself.
Good luck with Bingo.


----------



## Bruce

I would take that shoulder to an immediate care place if you can't get in to your regular doctor. Don't they "make" slots for emergencies? WAY cheaper than the ER. If it is dislocated, they can put it back, if torn rotator, you need a specialist. Either way ER would be my last choice. Save them for car accidents, heart attacks and the like that others aren't set up to handle. Around here it is $350 to hit the ER and if you don't get admitted to the hospital for whatever it is, insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry about the shoulder SBC, hope you get to see a doc soon!
Hope all went well last night!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bingo and MoClone kidded this morning!


----------



## babsbag

How are the little Bingo babies? She was a little early.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Bingo and MoClone kidded this morning!



Sweet


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bingo's kids are great, a little wobbly but okay. They look fully cooked  Today is Bingo's one year birthday! She had triplets, 2 does and a buck. The does have erect ears and the buck I believe is gopher eared. 

MoClone had twin bucks… not happy about 2 sets of testicles from her but oh well. They are very nice! I'm going to weigh them in a bit, but they look great. 

The 7:30 am check MoClone showed nothing. 
I knew she was close though. 
9 am we went out to deal with Bingo (she started pushing) and I look over and saw Mo's kids. She just finished cleaning them off. 

Yesterday I said that we'd miss her kidding! I knew it, but she's a Kiko and can handle it  I really do love that doe! I'm hoping her bucks can go as herdsires. They have some of best Kiko/NZ genetics and will be great herdsires.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bingo had loads of colostrum too


----------



## luvmypets

Omg! Where are pics???!!! Ok seriously congrats! Feel free to send Binjo's doelings up to me  

Hope SBC feels better


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Long day here...

So I am super happy to have a f-2 gophered eared buck - he will be retained.
The does are going to be magnificent milkers... there genetics are there on bothe sides BUT I really can't keep them. Defeats a breeding program to keep erect ears for us. The good news is many want a mini mancha for the high butterfat and higher production but don't like lamancha ears... so this gives them what they want.
Of course the price is reflective too   I did consider keeping one of the does and just breeding her to a 50/50 gopher eared buck... but reality is I can make mini's anytime 

They are beautiful though! Bingo's udder grew - I think I posted her growing pouch a week ago. She milks like a dream- fantastic orifices, buttery soft udder and beautifully attached. We will see if her teats enlarge or not.
The buckling (Bingo's) had his legs bent up under him so they need a little exercise to straighten out. 
Buck- 3lbs 2 oz
does- J-8 & J-9 both were 3 lbs 10 oz

I am really loving our Kikos - VERY disappointed I didn't get a doe. 
I also cannot believe I cannot keep the Blonde buck! I   him! I can't stop smooching him! did I say I love him? 




 




 



 

J-9


 

J-8


 
the two girls!


 


the kiko boys!
Red/ Blonde buck- 8 lbs 11 oz


 

Black/red sable buckling  w/ wattles 8 lbs 5 oz


 



 

 smoochable!


----------



## NH homesteader

Why am I so far away from those babies???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DITTO!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Lamanchas with ears?? I'm so in! Lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They will be awesome milkers! Bingo is a very impressive doe, and combined with the sires genetics


----------



## Southern by choice

I do not know why but I cannot find Bingo's dam's udder... I was looking for one for the website. She is the doe we had to milk 4-5 times a day only half way out so we could reduce her production... she was outproducing what her FF udder could hold- her udder developed for a single mini... yet she was milking for twin standards. It was crazy!
 This is the sire's dam's udder- I think I posted pics of him a few pages back.
We will get Bingo's udder pics once we clip her udder... we never got around to it.
NOT overfill- just overnight


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Day-ummmmm!


----------



## Southern by choice

I think $200 each, for the erect eared does, is a fair price- they can still be registered because they fall under experimental.
One has blue eyes... the other we really can't tell - they look light blue but we still aren't sure. There is possibility of them being polled too because their sire is.


----------



## NH homesteader

So um... How do you ship goats?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do it!!!!


----------



## TAH

Adorable! 

I agree, you should do it NH!


----------



## NH homesteader

Aren't you the instigator that started the Rita buy in? You're bad!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ummmm....maybe.... 

BUT, it was a wonderful idea, huh?   And, this one is too!  DO IT!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Y'all are a mess! 

I would love for her to go to NH though 
Our biggest thing is making sure they have good homes. 

The udder pic SBC posted is of the we lost, Star. She had a lovely udder and was just a dream to milk. As y'all saw, she passes down those good looks to her kids! (Chami, Gordy)
Their sister has a wonderful udder and milks like crazy. I'm so happy we didn't wether those boys! 

In spring 2016 we were able to bring in a doe that is Stars half sister (same dam). We are so excited to see how she freshens! She is beautiful and looks a lot like Star- conformation wise.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I wish I were closer!


----------



## mysunwolf

If I were ready for goats, those little mini manchas with ears are the goats I would buy!


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol guys. I promised my daughter she could have a mini lamancha someday. God bless my husband... He's surrounded!


----------



## NH homesteader

I actually could possibly get one here hitching a ride with a critter lover. Oh FEM.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's an incredible idea!  DO IT!!!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Long day here...
> 
> So I am super happy to have a f-2 gophered eared buck - he will be retained.
> The does are going to be magnificent milkers... there genetics are there on bothe sides BUT I really can't keep them. Defeats a breeding program to keep erect ears for us. The good news is many want a mini mancha for the high butterfat and higher production but don't like lamancha ears... so this gives them what they want.
> Of course the price is reflective too   I did consider keeping one of the does and just breeding her to a 50/50 gopher eared buck... but reality is I can make mini's anytime
> 
> They are beautiful though! Bingo's udder grew - I think I posted her growing pouch a week ago. She milks like a dream- fantastic orifices, buttery soft udder and beautifully attached. We will see if her teats enlarge or not.
> The buckling (Bingo's) had his legs bent up under him so they need a little exercise to straighten out.
> Buck- 3lbs 2 oz
> does- J-8 & J-9 both were 3 lbs 10 oz
> 
> I am really loving our Kikos - VERY disappointed I didn't get a doe.
> I also cannot believe I cannot keep the Blonde buck! I   him! I can't stop smooching him! did I say I love him?
> 
> View attachment 28621
> 
> 
> View attachment 28622
> 
> View attachment 28623
> 
> J-9
> View attachment 28624
> 
> J-8
> View attachment 28625
> the two girls!
> View attachment 28626
> 
> 
> the kiko boys!
> Red/ Blonde buck- 8 lbs 11 oz
> View attachment 28627
> 
> Black/red sable buckling  w/ wattles 8 lbs 5 oz
> View attachment 28628
> 
> View attachment 28629
> 
> smoochable!
> View attachment 28630




I love that the kids are pictured in a patch of violets! Lovely! @Devonviolet you need to see these!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Looking at the pics. Then I see the blonde Kiko buckling...   So cute!!
I don't need any more bucks right now, lol.
Congrats on all the babies!!


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> I do not know why but I cannot find Bingo's dam's udder



I read this in a hurry and it said " I do not know why but I cannot find Bingo's damn udder"    Since I know that you don't talk that way I had to read it over and caught my error. You gave me a start there for a  minute.


----------



## babsbag

@NH homesteader You ship goats the same way you ship dogs; it isn't that hard. And you aren't THAT far away, not compared to the trip that Rita had to make. DO IT!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

DH says- "you can get another goat but you can't pay $400 to fly it here"... Hehe


----------



## Green Acres Farm

NH homesteader said:


> DH says- "you can get another goat but you can't pay $400 to fly it here"... Hehe


But 2 fit in a crate I've heard...


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I read this in a hurry and it said " I do not know why but I cannot find Bingo's damn udder"    Since I know that you don't talk that way I had to read it over and caught my error. You gave me a start there for a  minute.



 

Although.... if she didn't have one I might be saying just that!

@NH homesteader  isn't dh going to Tennessee?   we are next door


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> I love that the kids are pictured in a patch of violets! Lovely! @Devonviolet you need to see these!



Aren't they pretty! love them... i guess they are wild...
We found these by the ware house i think they are crocus 
i love them


----------



## babsbag

I haven't seen a Crucos in years, they are pretty. The little violets are so cute and dainty...too hot for those here.


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> I haven't seen a Crucos in years, they are pretty. The little violets are so cute and dainty...too hot for those here.


We have violets here, there's some growing out in the woods. I know if they can grow in Texas, they can grow for you! Just put them in a shady place.


----------



## babsbag

@Baymule  Shade...what is that?  When we built our house the installer asked where we wanted it and we managed to put it at such an angle that in the summer when it is HOT not one side of our house has shade all day. The east side gets sun until about noon, of course the south and west see sun for hours, and the north side gets sun as it sets in the west and that is some of the hottest hours.  I have a few shade plants under oak trees, like a lilac and some Peonies. I used to have Columbines and bleeding hearts but free range chickens and Guineas and tender plants don't go together.  The violets wouldn't last long with the birds.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> . . . many want a mini mancha for the high butterfat and higher production . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 28621
> 
> 
> View attachment 28622
> 
> View attachment 28623
> 
> J-9
> View attachment 28624
> 
> J-8
> View attachment 28625
> the two girls!
> View attachment 28626
> 
> View attachment 28630



I'm happy to have my two LaMancha does, that are getting ready to kid. However, my goal is to eventually have MiniMancha's, for the high butterfat and higher production.

LOVE the violets, in your photos!    Are those Forsythia branches on the ground? Very pretty. One of these days I want Violet's all over our "Devonviolet Acres".  That will now be possible, thanks to @Baymule's gift, of three pots of violet plants, from her DD's yard. 

Love your little Kikos!  I especially love that red/blonde buck!  He is precious!  Our Vet raises Spanish/Boer Cross. I want to eventually raise some meat goats. So, it would be good to get them from him.

I'm trying to convince him to cross his Spanish with Kikos.    He isn't happy about Barber Pole Worms. Crossing with Kiko, rather than Boer would help decrease that, since both Spanish & Kiko are more resistant.  So, I'm hoping he will make the change by the time I'm ready to start raising meat goats.


----------



## NH homesteader

@Southern by choice DH just got back from TN! When do you wean your minis? My husband's cousin is involved with a rescue organization that brings dogs up from down there (yeah, I know how we all feel about it), and if there's a gang headed up she might be able to hitch a ride if I bought the crate, etc. 

We also may go down to TN this summer so I can see the area again (I haven't been there in 6-7 years) so... Could maybe time it right? 

@Green Acres Farm lol yes but I'm pushing it with DH, 2 is not going to happen! I'm getting 2 bucklings this year already!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh and also, gorgeous flowers. I forgot what flowers look like. Very much not like the white stuff I have here.


----------



## Baymule

@babsbag Shade: a darker spot usually found under a tent or properly set up tarp.


----------



## nstone630

If there is ever a Kiko buck you need off your hands...we are next door  @Southern by choice 
Depending on what my new doe kids out in July I may have a few does that will need a different buck, so not to line breed.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Those two would be great to start our move into the milking part of the operation.  Might have to see when my brother is going out to NC to visit his son!


----------



## Southern by choice

Zephyr kidded. 

She looked like she would but I finally fell asleep at 2am watching the monitor.
4:20 AM- yes *AM  *she has a rope 

what goat kids at 4 in the morning?

She was a complete dope! 
long story short...
Single buckling!

5:30 am she kidded

6:30 I had to lay down I thought I was going to puke.So tired.

long day here. Just Leah and Mariah left for this group.

pics when I can.


----------



## TAH

Sound like you need some rest! 

I couldn't imagine having this many goats kid at once!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ahh go sleep! Congrats on another healthy baby!


----------



## Baymule

Kidding and a messed up shoulder, right after having the flu! Hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations! 

I was catching up on all your posts that I missed, and saw the Kiko bucklings....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Another successful kidding


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Why am I so far away from those babies???



Because you haven't moved to TN yet. 



NH homesteader said:


> DH says- "you can get another goat but you can't pay $400 to fly it here"... Hehe



REALLY poor planning on DH's part @NH homesteader !! Had he gone a week later he could have swung by @Southern by choice / @Goat Whisperer's and picked you up a beautiful bottle baby! I know he had room in the car since his mom stayed south to visit (she did stay, right??).


----------



## NH homesteader

No! She didn't! He had to drive ALL the way back with her!

Lol DH talked me out of getting a mini mancha until I get my mini alpines going. He says I need to focus! Hey, I asked for his honest opinion.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> I asked for his honest opinion.


What'd ya go and do that for?   LOL!


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't even know but he says I should get an alpine doe next so it's ok.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry your family is passing around the flu and super sorry you did something bad to your shoulder, especially right at kidding time. Sure hope it's something minor as opposed to major. Have you had it checked out yet?


----------



## Southern by choice

Zephyr's buckling...
notice i had to put a pic of Rita in there lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He's a pretty boy!  I'm  not sure I'd call that a "picture" of Rita - it's more like a "teaser!"


----------



## luvmypets

He is gorgeous


----------



## nstone630

He's very handsome!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute!!


----------



## Bruce

Looks like Rita is doing her job - getting to know her new charges!


----------



## Southern by choice

i hate typing lower case but i can't do the shift button and type with one hand

@Devonviolet you will love kikos they are a great goat! in Every way!
@NH homesteader  we sold our only alpine- they are pretty but definitely not my breed lol  one of the minis is already spoken for- i really didn't think the lady would want her because of the erect ears... she has been waiting on a doe from us for sometime now... but she does- she wants the milk not the no ears  

@Bruce Rita is just a family guardian and farmdog so technically these goats will never be her charges... she likes them though

@Latestarter  i cannot get an appt for 2 weeks! freaking ridiculous  

@Baymule  yeah this seasons kidding has really not been enjoyable at all  but i am grateful everyone is on the mend and the kiddings although some more troublesome than others did produce some nice kids and no dam losses- i am always thankful that the dams make it through. seems many this year have lost their dams, it is so heartbreaking. i am encouraged by your dh's shoulder surgery! i hope to actually have use of mine one day but it has been years since i have had full motility

@OneFineAcre kind of upset- for two years we have been trying to go on test... this is the year right?! with all the nonsense of the flue and us having to do the dam raise the does will not milk for us- millie will but she's millie... ruth and lucy (nigies) are like no way! if we separate overnight they will not let the milk down... we will still do test but i am already bummed!


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol I'm down to one Nigerian doe I might sell because they are not the breed for me! I love my minis though, they're troublemakers but in a fun way. Funny how different people have hugely different tastes in breeds.

I'm glad one of them has a home! And seriously 2 weeks for an appointment? Don't they understand it's kidding season? Haha


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> Lol I'm down to one Nigerian doe I might sell because they are not the breed for me! I love my minis though, they're troublemakers but in a fun way. Funny how different people have hugely different tastes in breeds.
> 
> I'm glad one of them has a home! And seriously 2 weeks for an appointment? Don't they understand it's kidding season? Haha



LOL *I love nigerian bucks! *the does... they are fine i just love my lamanchas the most- they give kisses and hugs and are most like dogs, of course each goat is a little different. 
i loved our alpine she was a sweetheart but it was more of a case of we had to keep our focus down to the herds and not have a single out there.
she went to our friend's place- they sold their alpine because she was a jerk to every other goat - nice with people but she was beyond bossy, she literally wouln't let the other goats eat or move or do anything.
she gave full disclosure about her to the buyers and sold her with a wether that she got along with... the peopl didn't want but one milkgoat so it all worked out.
our goat that we sold - they adore her, he is night and day different... i told them it was because she had 25%lamancha in her!


----------



## NH homesteader

I like the bucks, but yeah the does... Not my style! My Nigie doe is like that, she beats everyone up for existing. So annoying, especially because she's fat and my minis are still growing!


----------



## Southern by choice

So... we are waiting on Leah...  she was brought up to a holding pen last night. That is where she was when we took these pics... she is now in a kidding stall.
Not in labor but we won't have time to move her when she does go and we need space!
We are thinking quints like last year... hopefully no cords get pinched or strangle... 
Today is day 145.
She got a repeat breeding to lil jo from last year, the only nigie so far this year not bred to Isaac.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't know when you have to do your test but keep working with them
We are doing 6 or 8 hour seperations 
2 or 3 times a day

Also there is no time limit on the stand when you do your test 
You should just be consistent for both tests

And one other thing
If Spinning Spider has young kids sometimes on their first test they just milk once and make a note that they did one milking due to young kids
Your first test doesn't make or break you


----------



## Bruce

Have you considered going to an Urgent Care place?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> I like the bucks, but yeah the does... Not my style! My Nigie doe is like that, she beats everyone up for existing. So annoying, especially because she's fat and my minis are still growing!


We do have a Velcro nigie though…
She is a hoot. I couldn't stand her as a kid though, she was just terrible. Didn't like people much (even as a bottle baby!) and would bite and chew people to no end. 
She was nicknamed "Jezebel"  back then. Now she is just Belle and is a complete nut. 

She is always under my feet and is glued to my side. She is year old and loves to be held. I'm not joking! She actually likes it! 
She is by far the strangest Nigerian doe we have. 
 

The boys are  though!


----------



## NH homesteader

That is so weird!! Lol I love it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NH homesteader said:


> That is so weird!! Lol I love it!


She is! She literally lives for it. It's almost a daily routine now. Never had a year old doe like it! I started doing it figuring she'd run away (trying to get her away while working out there) but NOPE, she LIKED it and has loved it since.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nigie does are just weird!  But, GW is right, LOVE my buck!


----------



## Baymule

@Southern by choice my DH just completed week 2 of therapy and can now reach across to scratch his left arm with his right hand, something HUGE because he hasn't been able to do that in years. He still has a long way to go, but already he has range of motion that he hasn't had in years. His shoulder used to pop out of socket and I had to push it back in.

If at all possible, you need to have your shoulder fixed. The surgery is painful and recovery takes a while, but it sure beats years of suffering.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Rita is just a family guardian and farmdog so technically these goats will never be her charges...


And in the future when she looks up at you with her sweet face and says "Mom can I PULEEEEEZE stay out with the herd at night" what are you going to do? Can't turn that down!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I surely apologize for being so far behind times. Y'all have some absolutely Beautiful little ones, and Congratulations for each and every one. Between alert problems and being busy I completely missed out on the Excitement. SBC I am really sorry about your shoulder and hope ya can get some relief for it soon. I wish we were ready to expand our herd, but just can't swing it this year, but maybe next year I can find my way there to do some business....again, I apologize for falling so far behind, but I have been busy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> And in the future when she looks up at you with her sweet face and says "Mom can I PULEEEEEZE stay out with the herd at night" what are you going to do? Can't turn that down!


no, she is all about her human kids ... and she is serious 


CntryBoy777 said:


> I surely apologize for being so far behind times. Y'all have some absolutely Beautiful little ones, and Congratulations for each and every one. Between alert problems and being busy I completely missed out on the Excitement. SBC I am really sorry about your shoulder and hope ya can get some relief for it soon. I wish we were ready to expand our herd, but just can't swing it this year, but maybe next year I can find my way there to do some business....again, I apologize for falling so far behind, but I have been busy.


lol me too i have been way behind on even reading- just exhausted. thanks for the kind words. i do love our little herd


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Have you considered going to an Urgent Care place?


they can't do anything they will give painkillers and tell you to go to the orthopedist 
i don't do painkillers 



Baymule said:


> @Southern by choice my DH just completed week 2 of therapy and can now reach across to scratch his left arm with his right hand, something HUGE because he hasn't been able to do that in years. He still has a long way to go, but already he has range of motion that he hasn't had in years. His shoulder used to pop out of socket and I had to push it back in.
> 
> If at all possible, you need to have your shoulder fixed. The surgery is painful and recovery takes a while, but it sure beats years of suffering.



thanks for the encouragement, the cuff the spurs and the tears have just ruined it... 
the worst thing is insurance- they want you to do 6 months of bs therapy before they will consider paying for surgery.
i don't have time- it is a 3 hour round trip to do therapy multiply that by x amount of weeks...


----------



## Baymule

I guess that is a nice thing about Medicare and an AARP traditional supplement through United Healthcare. His family doctor referred him to an orthopedic surgeon, X-rays, date set for surgery and done. Sort of...... he initially went for knee replacement, but failed the stress test. So he had to have a heart cath....the doctor was back out in the waiting room in minutes and told me he had 95% blockage in 3 arteries and he had open heart surgery 2 days later. After therapy and recovery from that, he had knee replacement and now he has had shoulder replacement. No problems, no stupid jumping through hoops, no hassle and we have not paid one dollar out of pocket.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Leah kidded!!!

Quads! 3 does 1 buck 

They were all born within 15 minutes  Only 1 was breech, all the others came head first 

It was a great kidding


----------



## babsbag

TAH said:


> I couldn't imagine having this many goats kid at once!



Come on down to my place. I have 13 to kid in the last two weeks of March.


----------



## NH homesteader

Good job Leah! (and humans who helped Leah lol)


----------



## babsbag

@NH homesteader...you need to make a trip to CA for an Alpine. I could even you set you up with a really nice FREE mini Alpine buckling. A lady bought one from me and used him this year on her Nigis and decided he is too big so she wants to give him away.  He is really really nice but I don't need him back as I have a mini Alpine buckling already.  

And BTW...focus is no fun with goats. Variety is the spice of life. 

Congrats on all the new kids, and sorry about Zephyr and the extra parts on her kids Why not pull the kids and make them into bottle babies now? I have pulled as late as 3 weeks and transitioned them (All but one).


----------



## NH homesteader

that is quite possibly the only reason (other than visiting you and your dairy in general!) that I would ever go to California!

I will branch out sometime! I can't focus forever! Lol


----------



## Devonviolet

Goat Whisperer said:


> Leah kidded!!!
> 
> Quads! 3 does 1 buck.



Oh, I'm SO glad for you, GW!!!  That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sweet 

We've got 3 coming up next week
Opal,Tira, and Zamia
Cleaned 3 stalls today


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations! So glad t went well for ya and ya caught a breather with any major issues. Sure happy she had enough stamina to deliver that many.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

posting for gw-


----------



## luvmypets

So cute! Im gonna explode from baby fever


----------



## NH homesteader

Seriously! Also that is a really good ad for Muck boots, lol they should pay you for that picture.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So cute - congrats!!


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> Come on down to my place. I have 13 to kid in the last two weeks of March.


I would love to come and help you with kidding but sadly can't!


----------



## TAH

Congrats and way to go Leah on 3 does and 1 buck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

These are OFA Isaac kids right ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> These are OFA Isaac kids right ?


These guys are out of Lil' Joe 

Isaac gets the other nigie girls


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> These guys are out of Lil' Joe
> 
> Isaac gets the other nigie girls


They are sure cuties


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> These are OFA Isaac kids right ?



As Gw said- not these guys...
Whenever we use a new buck we put that buck over as many does as we can but try to take at least one doe and use a proven buck... so Isaac gets everyone pretty much this tear but Leah.  
I think GW is going to breed Carolina Girl (fat larger red Nigie yearling) this month!  (To Isaac)


----------



## babsbag

@TAH  Unfortunately it seems that everyone that would come and helps lives too far away. But maybe you get the prize for distance.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'll come help and take that mini buckling home with me


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the quads!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Well it sure looks like Little Joe did a good job for you guys


----------



## babsbag

NH homesteader said:


> I'll come help and take that mini buckling home with me



I could pack your luggage full of Alpine goats, mini and standard...take your pick. Could even smuggle in a mini mancha if you stay here long enough.


----------



## NH homesteader

Works for me!


----------



## Latestarter

NH homesteader said:


> ... Also that is a really good ad for Muck boots, lol they should pay you for that picture.



I don't know what good those boots are doing when the person wearing them is sitting on the ground in what the boots are supposed to keep off of you... All that aside, I wish I was "limber" enough to even assume that posture... I don't think I could even get in that position, and if I did, I doubt I could get back out of it!    Nice to be young and in shape...   Grats on the beautiful kids!


----------



## Bruce

We gotta face the facts @Latestarter, @Goat Whisperer is a fair bit younger than we are and only has about half as much weight to heave up off the ground!

Those boots look pretty clean, I think she put them on for the ad. But I see the pants are a bit stained, to add some authentic "Muck boots are worn by REAL farmers" cred.

Congrats on the quads GW and @Southern by choice !!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Twin does from Mariah!!


----------



## luvmypets

You are having a great season!


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> I don't know what good those boots are doing when the person wearing them is sitting on the ground in what the boots are supposed to keep off of you... All that aside, I wish I was "limber" enough to even assume that posture... I don't think I could even get in that position, and if I did, I doubt I could get back out of it!    Nice to be young and in shape...   Grats on the beautiful kids!



Better start limbering up @Latestarter  - these are often the positions one must take when kidding comes round... sometime you have to get your head down low, sometime you are on your butt, sometimes your arm is shoulder deep to fix a position so a kid can be born... LOL This is why I hurt for 3 days after a tough delivery! 



Bruce said:


> We gotta face the facts @Latestarter, @Goat Whisperer is a fair bit younger than we are and only has about half as much weight to heave up off the ground!
> 
> Those boots look pretty clean, I think she put them on for the ad. But I see the pants are a bit stained, to add some authentic "Muck boots are worn by REAL farmers" cred.
> 
> Congrats on the quads GW and @Southern by choice !!!!!



LOL @Bruce  FINALLY GW gave up her old boots- We MADE her. Those old ratty Mucks were horrible especially when trying to get decent pics for the website! Do you remember those? They were orange lined and GW would fold them down.... they were like her best friend.


----------



## Latestarter

I've placed my order for "perfect" goats... you know, the ones who never get sick or injured, or cause any kinds of problems, are well behaved, and never have birthing complications. I've been assured that my order will be filled correctly


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Southern by choice

@Latestarter  good thing is usually that is how it is... except with does that have large litters... they are always riskier.


Funny note here...Bingo thinks GW is her baby. Seriously- she is acting like Trouble now. Since GW started milking her she now thinks she is her one and only kid!
I can see the start of another OCD goat. 
No good pics of Mariah's kids so these will have to do. They were unusually small- thinking I should have done a sweep. Weird.


----------



## TAH

Love black\white kids!


----------



## Bruce

You mean there is something wrong with a boot that is open at the ankle??? 

Oh, I see what is wrong now, the Gorilla Tape must have fallen off!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I thought they had free lifetime repairs... Anyone who can do that to a pair of Muck boots deserves free boots! 

Congrats on the does!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> I thought they had free lifetime repairs... Anyone who can do that to a pair of Muck boots deserves free boots!
> 
> Congrats on the does!



lol boots here take a beating for sure!
I will say I can live in these boots- they really are so comfortable - i love them more than any shoe or boot i own!


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like the look of those kids.


----------



## Southern by choice

larger lamancha kid not doing well
cold mouth not active- no reason- inside ... long birth  just hope she makes it...
very strange


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying the kid makes it...


----------



## Hens and Roos

hoping for the best


----------



## Chickens

hoping and praying for the best

Beautiful kids 

Love the boots country girls can never have too many pairs of boots


----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I've placed my order for "perfect" goats... you know, the ones who never get sick or injured, or cause any kinds of problems, are well behaved, and never have birthing complications. I've been assured that my order will be filled correctly



Good luck with that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope the kids OK.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Hope she makes it.


----------



## Southern by choice

She is doing great! 

Thanks all!  

We wrapped her in a towel put a heating pad around her and held her. 
Gave Rx Thiamine IM 
Gave BoSe IM
dipped fingers in nutri-drench and rubbed on gums

Very strange- she was down, lethargic, and almost catatonic... we were seeing no eye movement and as if though she were blind

Her temp was at 100 but mouth was cold- once she seemed more stable we put her with her sister and we waited...
5:00 am and she was a hollerin' for a bottle!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great news @Southern by choice


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow! look at all the kids I missed happening! So glad baby is doing well!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo - so glad she's better!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## OneFineAcre

That's great news
I used to always hear people talk about giving BoSe to weak kids but at that point we had never really had weak kids
But then a couple years ago we lost a weak kid and the necropsy said it was white muscle disease
And then last year we had some weak ones and our vet said he had seen Thiamine deficiency in some of his kids
Now if we don't see vigorous nursing then we give Bose and Thiamine 
I know that you can have selinium toxicity but with a Nigerian 3/10 of a ML I think that is such a low risk
So we give 3/10 Bose and 3/10 of Thiamine and we repeat the Thiamine for a few days


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> That's great news
> I used to always hear people talk about giving BoSe to weak kids but at that point we had never really had weak kids
> But then a couple years ago we lost a weak kid and the necropsy said it was white muscle disease
> And then last year we had some weak ones and our vet said he had seen Thiamine deficiency in some of his kids
> Now if we don't see vigorous nursing then we give Bose and Thiamine
> I know that you can have selinium toxicity but with a Nigerian 3/10 of a ML I think that is such a low risk
> So we give 3/10 Bose and 3/10 of Thiamine and we repeat the Thiamine for a few days



Same as you, we just never have weak kids... but obviously something was wrong and we felt it was our best option.
We will probably do a sampling of goats for a mineral analysis to see where we are herd wise but it is perplexing... obviously they are fed well, seeing as how most are fat lol. 
We are going to give the thiamine for a few days ... she is perky and doing good. So glad!

We have come up with names for the two girls 
Lets see who can guess without GOOGLING!  @BlessedWithGoats  you can't say because you already know! 

Where are these names from...

Wings & Caprines Hester Prynne
Wings & Caprines Pearl


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Southern by choice said:


> Same as you, we just never have weak kids... but obviously something was wrong and we felt it was our best option.
> We will probably do a sampling of goats for a mineral analysis to see where we are herd wise but it is perplexing... obviously they are fed well, seeing as how most are fat lol.
> We are going to give the thiamine for a few days ... she is perky and doing good. So glad!
> 
> We have come up with names for the two girls
> Lets see who can guess without GOOGLING!  @BlessedWithGoats  you can't say because you already know!
> 
> Where are these names from...
> 
> Wings & Caprines Hester Prynne
> Wings & Caprines Pearl


 I won't say nuthin...


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Same as you, we just never have weak kids... but obviously something was wrong and we felt it was our best option.
> We will probably do a sampling of goats for a mineral analysis to see where we are herd wise but it is perplexing... obviously they are fed well, seeing as how most are fat lol.
> We are going to give the thiamine for a few days ... she is perky and doing good. So glad!
> 
> We have come up with names for the two girls
> Lets see who can guess without GOOGLING!  @BlessedWithGoats  you can't say because you already know!
> 
> Where are these names from...
> 
> Wings & Caprines Hester Prynne
> Wings & Caprines Pearl


Hmmmm... The Scarlett Letter???

Isn't Hester the mother and Pearl her daughter?


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Hmmmm... The Scarlett Letter???
> 
> Isn't Hester the mother and Pearl her daughter?



  yep you got it! and the author?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> yep you got it! and the author?


Nathanial Hawthorne?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I can't believe I remembered!

Soooo... does that mean I get a prize goat?


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## NH homesteader

Ah I knew it too, I just can't stay up as late as you folks! I love it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

That book was a hard read.
But, I immediately remembered


----------



## norseofcourse

I knew the book, but not the author.  Way to go @Green Acres Farm !


----------



## Bruce

Green Acres Farm said:


> I can't believe I remembered!
> 
> Soooo... does that mean I get a prize goat?





Southern by choice said:


>




I think that answers your question, no goat prize for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

Congrats on all the kids.


----------



## TAH

@Southern by choice I showed my dad the picture of the little blond Kiko buck and the first thing he said was how much would it cost to ship him to Alaska. 
Of course, it would probably be too much on the goat to ship a little guy to Alaska but I thought I would share what he said.


----------



## TAH

Well, I guess I got it wrong after I had told him what I posted he said  "he was serious"


TAH said:


> how much would it cost to ship him to Alaska


----------



## Southern by choice

So today we tried to get a couple of pics... yep- turned into a real blooper reel! 
Millie's Doeling getting big and fat!


----------



## TAH

Super cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

So I will probably retain this guy! His name is Monopoly he is out of Bingo & Chami
F-2 50/50 Registered  Mini Lamancha

Gopher ears - I feel like I hit the jackpot!   Hard to get gopher ears on a 2nd gen 50/50 ... not sure how I like the blue eyes though.
Love him  even if he was all over the place while trying to get pics! these were the only semi decent photos out of about 20!


----------



## Hens and Roos

you can just send him to my house


----------



## Jenn27

All these kid pictures are making me so much more anxious! I'm ready to do this again! Super cute babies!!


----------



## Southern by choice

This is Wings & Caprines Lemon Chiffon 
almost 3 weeks old


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@OneFineAcre this ^^^ is an Isaac doeling.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh man... if you change your mind on those blue eyes, please think about me first! It's my dream goat! Blue eyed (and polled) mini mancha! I know he isn't polled, but it's merely a technicality!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Latestarter said:


> if you change your mind on those blue eyes


Yup, I am with @Latestarter on that one!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Southern by choice how many goats do you have left to kid this year? I'm thinking you said 2 or 3?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@BlessedWithGoats only 3 left. 

Hoping to breed CarolinaGirl this month.  That I can catch her when she's in heat, very hard to tell with her.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre this ^^^ is an Isaac doeling.


Nice rump


----------



## Southern by choice

Picture taking for Ruthie's kids did not go too great! 
The doeling was being a brat for her bottle so keep in mind these don't show how nice she is... almost didn't want to post them but figured we're all family here 
The buckling we got a decent picture of..

These are out of Ruth and Isaac (OFA's buckling) @OneFineAcre 

doe



 

buck


----------



## NH homesteader

Well, I think they're beautiful!


----------



## Chickens

I agree. Just beautiful


----------



## Jenn27

Beautiful twins!!


----------



## Southern by choice

We have a new addition- 

Yes, it is mean that I will not be able to say more .... 

Very excited about the genetics behind this "new addition". Will try and get pics tomorrow.


On another note we had some farm friends come out and observe disbudding of 7 goats.
Some were well past due, some were a bit  past, and a few were right on time.
They did great and assisted with two goats.
Two sets of people- the one came bearing gifts too! I even got a human baby fix!

Meanwhile DH is putting up a divider fence where the hotwire is that has separated the chickens... this way all the babies have their own area. 
I was concerned the babies would run through the wire and possible take it down (has happened before) and didn't want the two groups of LGD's ending up together- it would NOT go well.

Now the weather has turned back nice after our brief cold snap it is time to clean out the baby building and get things on a roll! 

Place looks like Sanford and Son!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sure leave us all in suspense


----------



## Ferguson K

Can't wait for the big reveal!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> Can't wait for the big reveal!


LOL ! Shhhhhh!

Kinda like your accidental additions right!   

I love having other Lamancha people on here! 
I know @Hens and Roos  and getting suckered in quick ... lamanchas do that to ya!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We have a new addition-
> 
> Yes, it is mean that I will not be able to say more ....
> 
> Very excited about the genetics behind this "new addition". Will try and get pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> On another note we had some farm friends come out and observe disbudding of 7 goats.
> Some were well past due, some were a bit  past, and a few were right on time.
> They did great and assisted with two goats.
> Two sets of people- the one came bearing gifts too! I even got a human baby fix!
> 
> Meanwhile DH is putting up a divider fence where the hotwire is that has separated the chickens... this way all the babies have their own area.
> I was concerned the babies would run through the wire and possible take it down (has happened before) and didn't want the two groups of LGD's ending up together- it would NOT go well.
> 
> Now the weather has turned back nice after our brief cold snap it is time to clean out the baby building and get things on a roll!
> 
> Place looks like Sanford and Son!


Lamont and Fred must have left your place and came here


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lamont and Fred's clones live here. Intended to get this place cleaned up while on spring break this past week - but got the flu instead....and delivered 11 babies...


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## animalmom

OK so today is yesterday's tomorrow...  now, where are the pictures?  What's this "try" stuff... come on woman!  Please and thank you.


----------



## Bruce

Hens and Roos said:


> sure leave us all in suspense



She's a stinker isn't she!


----------



## sadieml

SBC, I love surprises, but the teasing is just torture!  How long are you gonna make us wait? Days or weeks?  Not too long, please?


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I can't seem to get any pictures so this is as good as it gets.

We had been on an interest list and I really wanted a blonde doeling, but I wanted her to be out of a certain buck, dam was important as well but the line up was something more important. Anyway the dam had trips, the two blonde does were retained. 


But then. last week I received a message and they were willing to place one of the does with us. They were undecided which one. They are so identical it really didn't seem to matter one way or the other. We will be showing against each other with sisters LOL

Her barn name will be Jazz....
Love the buck of this girl. Dam is SGCH with milkstar sire CH.... grandsire to 2016 National Jr Kid Champion.

I think she will make a wonderful addition and bring in some diverse genetics.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Absolutely gorgeous!!   So happy for you!


----------



## animalmom

Nice!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Do you have any dam/sire's dam pics?


----------



## Southern by choice

I would have to get permission- I don't take other's pics.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH

Adorable!


----------



## Ferguson K

Adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice.


----------



## sadieml

What a beautiful girl!!!  I do love blonds(es).  I think I'd like to have a blond buck.  Of course I don't seem to be able to get my hands on any does at all!  Money is always the issue, but I'm hoping to get our "other house" sold and finally have a little money to work with.


----------



## Bruce

sadieml said:


> What a beautiful girl!!!  I do love blonds(es).  I think I'd like to have a blond buck.  Of course I don't seem to be able to get my hands on any does at all!  Money is always the issue, but I'm hoping to get our "other house" sold and finally have a little money to work with.


Good luck!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Trouble is up next! I'm so excited to get her back on the milking string! Just love this doe. Love milking her  and love her milk 

For those that don't remember, Trouble is our mini mancha who is bred to Chami for F-2 mini manchas. 

She has several dates. We were thing she's due on 4/15. Today I had her on the stand to give her CDT (a bit late but oh well  ) and I was feeling her udder/teats. I do this to make sure she is filling evenly and make sure doesn't have and lumps in the udder that could indicate a problem. When I was doing this out squirted colostrum! I can also wrap my fingers around her tail head too. Now I'm thinking she is due 4/9. Day 145 would be 4/4. Her udder is getting big too, but not "Trouble big" so I know she has some time. 

The girls are milking well and settling in nicely. The babies are eating great and are now down to 3x a day feedings 

Mariah (lamancha) is milking about a gallon now and Leah (dwarf) a half gallon. Bingo is milking really well for a FF yearling. Need to actually measure it though. 

All babies have been disbudded, going to have to start giving CDT shots soon. The older kids are now nibbling on feed and hay. 

Ruby is now showing her baby bump as well. 

A pice before Feeding time!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> This is Wings & Caprines Lemon Chiffon
> almost 3 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 29227



What a beautiful little goat!!! 



Southern by choice said:


> So I will probably retain this guy! His name is Monopoly he is out of Bingo & Chami
> F-2 50/50 Registered  Mini Lamancha
> 
> Gopher ears - I feel like I hit the jackpot!   Hard to get gopher ears on a 2nd gen 50/50 ... not sure how I like the blue eyes though.
> Love him  even if he was all over the place while trying to get pics! these were the only semi decent photos out of about 20! View attachment 29216
> 
> View attachment 29213
> 
> View attachment 29214
> 
> View attachment 29215


Oh my GOSH!!!  What a gorgeous little boy!  I'm in love with the blue eyes!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Lucy… 
She was a doll last year when I bottle raised all her kids (I became her "kid"). 

This year she has two of her kids on her. 

Milking goes like this-


 




*** that is hay on her back, not dandruff.

Crazy goat! 

All the does that didn't raise their kids have been fantastic. Tiny little Zephyr is giving a gallon of milk/day


----------



## Latestarter

ummmm how do you milk her in that position? put milk cups on her teats beneath the grate? That has to be a hassle...


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like she doesn't feel you are her "kid" anymore


----------



## NH homesteader

Rejection!


----------



## Bruce

Gee milking Lucy looks like "fun"!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, that brings back memories, lol.  I had one that would do that every time - I put an upside down bucket under her belly that held her up whether she wanted to be up or not.  She finally learned... 
GOATS!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

GW, I can relate! I had one last year that would not stand up straight for milking. Oh how she frustrated me! She was a FF though, and I didn't bottle raise her kid. I lost her though, this winter


----------



## Green Acres Farm

At least she gets on the stand- the last two days my Saanen doe has decided she will NOT get on the milkstand even though she's done it forever.


----------



## babsbag

I have two LMs (half sisters) that have to lean on me when I sit down to milk. They both do it and they both do it when I sit on their left side. We are not talking a little "I have to touch you" type lean, we are talking all 120 lbs of goat leaning on me, if I move they darn near fall over. They also scream if I leave their side even for a second. They are annoying and I am thinking of selling them.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe a side rail on the milking stand would help with those leaners?


----------



## NH homesteader

That's a lot of goat resting on your shoulders! My Nigie doe will NOT allow me to milk with 2 hands. The person who had her before me had a bad wrist so did one side at a time. Evidently she prefers that. We'll be working on that when I breed her again!


----------



## samssimonsays

I LOL'd on the goat laying down. That is exactly what Scarlet did to me LAST year! Eventually I looped leashes around her waist and clipped her to the stall wall. and had to tie her ankles to the stall wall to keep her from kicking me every way possible. She was persistent but so was I. After 1.5 months of doubting the idea of milking was for me I won. I feel your pain!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'd rather one lay down than Zinnia's wild bronc show any day.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> I'd rather one lay down than Zinnia's wild bronc show any day.



Maurine is thinking about naming Zamia's doeling Zinnia.


----------



## Hens and Roos

the 1st year we milked Obie....it took 4 of us to milk her-one to slowly feed the grain, one to hold her hind legs, one to stand next to her and one to milk her...


----------



## babsbag

Fortunately the milking machine does not require me to sit next to the goat to milk. I was milking these two by hand for a few days and it was maddening and prompted me to get out the machine sooner rather than later.  I have never had one lie down, the head gate on the stanchion won't allow them to do that.


----------



## Queen Mum

I milk from the back.  It saves a lot of back aches and the goats never lean.  It also makes it much easier to manage feet that like to "wander" toward the bucket.  

I built my milk stand long and narrow so I can sit on the end, but you could just as well put a stool at the end of a short stand.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have a few that lean, last year two of the does loved to put all their weight on my shoulder, Ruby the 145# Nubian was on of them! They weren't bad though, I'd just lean back farther and they'd stop. 

Lucy on the other hand, well as y'all saw she just lays down. She's saving it for her boys! See that little chair? I'll sit on that, bucket squeezed between my knees, one hand holding her body up, and the other milking the goat  

Thankfully the other girls are okay, I can leave the bucket under them with no issues. Most of them even squat a little and spread their legs  The only reason why Lucy is acting this way is due to dam raising. I got a bit spoiled with all the perfect first fresheners the last few years. She'll be fine once the kids are pulled. 

I don't know that I'd like to milk from behind a goat. Goats are goats, I'm not sure I'd like the passing of gas in my face.


----------



## Southern by choice

Kenji-  just over 3 weeks old


----------



## Mike CHS

That one is gorgeous.  But then again so are they all.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks Mike! 

I got some pics today and will try and post a few more.

I have been so busy that I drop in read what I can and off to the next thing. 
I am tired. Really tired!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> I got some pics today and will try and post a few more.
> 
> I have been so busy that I drop in read what I can and off to the next thing.
> I am tired. Really tired!


Yeah
I'm tired too


----------



## Southern by choice

Not mine, but this is one of my favorites from @Goat Whisperer  doe (Leah's kids)

Trying to get her to stand nicely - LOL she stands better just natural  but she moves so much we thought we try the block since she is still tiny at 3 weeks old-
"Splash" (that is what I call her  )



 



 

 



 

and "Ricky" her buckling  (brother to splash) 3wks he doesn't fit on the block LOL



 


@OneFineAcre  we have another goat due next week....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute pictures! How many goats left to kid for you?


----------



## Southern by choice

2 maybe 3.
We bred Jane (yearling Lamancha) on her last cycle of the season so she would be due June 11th if she took. She would only be 10 weeks so too hard to tell.
Trouble is next (mini mancha) and then Ruby (Nubian).

We will have a nice break after Trouble kids. Ruby ins't due til end of May.
All these kids will be weaned (except trouble's) and then I guess we will start all over.


----------



## Southern by choice

Today was pampering day!
All the does that kidded were pampered... hooves done, weight, checked throughout, FAMACHA scores (with card in hand ) , & treats! All the does had a 3 but Zephyr she was a 2. We opted to deworm anyway because we aren't using the milk yet so better now and we probably won't need to do anything again.

We also brought up Tai for a bit of love and pampering... hooves, done, b- complex, FAMACHA, and treats and lovin'! 
He had a perfect FAMACHA! Screaming red A-1 

Here he is giving kisses. LOVE this boy so much!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Brown eyed girl- 



This is one of Leah's quads. She is the only one of the quads that didn't get blue eyes, hence the name  
I love brown eyes, so I am perfectly okay with that! She is polled.


----------



## Bruce

And Van Morrison already wrote a song especially for her


----------



## Mike CHS

That little brown girl is precious.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Clover got bred to Isaac today! So excited.

Clover was the first place sr. Nigerian kid in the open at the NC state fair. I'm pretty excited to see how she freshens.


----------



## Southern by choice

Carolina Girl just got bred too! 
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Southern by choice

Next up is Trouble! Mini Mancha.. we have a few dates so could be as early as the 4th. 
She is steepening and dropping but ligs are hard and her udder isn't quite "there" yet... growing but now ready.


----------



## Mike CHS

She doesn't look as big as some of the others - or is it just the camera angle?

She has to be a pleasure to milk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She carries her kids L-O-W. The first pic really shows it best. She has never carried her kids to the side. She's a deep doe anyway so its easy to "hide" the kids.

She might have trips again like last year, or not 

She's my favorite milker... Don't tell the other girls though!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Lol! It never seems like a good idea to tell the other girls who your favorites are. They seem to understand and will get back at you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They do!

Trouble may be one of the last does to freshen this spring, but I can assure you she will be the first doe on the stand and the first doe to be milked. She gets a bit OCD and must be first!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Sounds like you picked a perfect name for her!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

STILL waiting on Trouble


----------



## dejavoodoo114

What a trouble maker!


----------



## Southern by choice

We have a few dates for Trouble. She is a great goat... but I really hope she doesn't go in the middle of the night. UGH!


----------



## Mike CHS

We all know that they time their delivery to be most convenient for us.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have Shea up next
Maybe tonight
Ligs are gone


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> We have Shea up next
> Maybe tonight
> Ligs are gone


Troubles are too and her udder decided to fill up. She is miserably uncomfortable. Have the camera on but no sound so I still need to get up all ight.
I can't believe that after all these years this year we have goats that want to kid in the middle of the night! What gives? I know this happened to you guys too. UGH.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Whereas, for the first time for us, all our goats but one kidded during the day! It always seemed like I would wake up to kids, now I am coming home to kids. I guess I stole your luck!


----------



## babsbag

I have to say that I see no pattern to days or nights. I have spent many of both watching and waiting.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Current situation with Trouble:

  

D (Pyr) puts himself in with her. They seem so content with each other. Love to see that! So sweet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Trouble had triplets earlier! 2D/1B. 1 elf eared, 1 gopher, 1 erect!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cool


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YAY!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Shea kidded today too


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I saw that OFA! Just to busy to post.

Just got back in from milking and bottle feeding the other kids.

The kids are beautiful. The leg placement on these kids is to die for! I don't know that I've ever seen kids so correct right after being born. The sire is our home bred mini buck Gordy, between him and Trouble these kids will be awesome. They are stunning. 

Trouble seemed labor-ish almost all day. She didn't kid till after 7pm (I think) and all went well! 

It was pretty cool, a client got to come by and see the birth! We don't typically do this but decided to make the exception. She has been by several times over the last month for a crash course on goats.

Southern got pics and I'm sure she'll post later or tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This puts us up to 4 sets of triplets, 2 sets of twins, 2 singles, and a set of quads. 

Total 
10 bucks (1 DOA) 
12 does


----------



## dejavoodoo114

That is awesome! Congrats!Although, seeing @Southern by choice's response to Trouble postponing a few more days might have been amusing...


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> This puts us up to 4 sets of triplets, 2 sets of twins, 2 singles, and a set of quads.
> 
> Total
> 10 bucks (1 DOA)
> 12 does



I was doing the numbers and kept scratching my head like where is she coming from? Realized you included the Kiko bucks.   I keep dairy and meat goat numbers separate. 

so... 8 bucks & 12 does! 


dejavoodoo114 said:


> That is awesome! Congrats!Although, seeing @Southern by choice's response to Trouble postponing a few more days might have been amusing...



Oh you just quiet yourself up right now!   I am already delirious and tired.


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> D (Pyr) puts himself in with her. They seem so content with each other.


D is a good dog 



Goat Whisperer said:


> STILL waiting on Trouble


Aptly named!


----------



## Southern by choice

Trouble x Gordy kids
these are 2nd gen 50/50 kids.... because trouble is a grade (first gen) her offspring are 2nd gen grade and no bucklings can be registered. Does can be as 2nd gen grade... the does offspring will be 1st gen exp .
This stinks because this buck already meets the breed standard. Anyone interested in adding a 50/50 (actual 2nd gen) mini for a herdsire let me know. I refuse to wether this guy. Genetics here are just too good.
Buck is non registerable  Gopher eared blue eyes

Black Doeling (elf eared) Blue eyed ( don't think she is polled) can be registered as grade 2nd generation

Buckskin Doe (Erect eared) Blue eyes possibly polled can be registered 2nd gen grade
All available

Anyway I love this group! I cannot freaking believe I can't register this guy!   I'd keep him in a minute!



 



 



 



 








 




 




 



This girl is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet!


----------



## NH homesteader

Love them!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute! We have to figure out the mini registration thing for our little doeling


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> very cute! We have to figure out the mini registration thing for our little doeling



Trouble is grade but she is the best milker ( comes from Millie) and a hardy goat... I could care less about papers because she will never leave our farm but for people wanting papers the buck can't be.
Had someone talking to me the other day and they were saying they don't understand the whole wanting papers on mini's because the virtual show is ridiculous anyway and there are only a few live shows in the country. Most people have minnis for milk so what's the big deal. I just laughed and said yeah, it's like the people that want the perfect show confirmation goat, starred with high linears but want to pay nothing for the goat and it's just going to sit in their back yard. You'd be surprised how many won't even milk their goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've never understood how someone could judge a goat without touching the goat and seeing it walk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I've never understood how someone could judge a goat without touching the goat and seeing it walk.


I know. I could go on and on and on about this.

I won't say anything though... to much politics in it all.....

Those with good cameras.........

Politics…........

I've said too much


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I love Troubles kids. 

I love Trouble. 

More goats need to be like Trouble.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't get the virtual show thing... But I do have registered minis. I do not have any interest in showing, but I like having records of their lineage. But a non-registered, amazing goat, I would take too!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> I don't get the virtual show thing... But I do have registered minis. I do not have any interest in showing, but I like having records of their lineage. But a non-registered, amazing goat, I would take too!


Non all unregistered goats are without traceable lineage. We have traceable lineage on ours. Of course we also use registered bucks over grade or unregistered does too.

I think the virtual show allows people to show without having to travel and keep bio-security. I thought it was a good idea at first but now I think maybe at least a video would be better than still shots. Video at least shows movement of animal and real width and depth.

LOL it's like when people take a pic and say look at that width when they took the goats legs and spread them 2 ft apart. 
LOL like this... Tiffany is reaching through the fence her legs all spread out... maybe I should say "look at that width"


----------



## Mike CHS

That 50/50 buckling is adorable.  We decided that we are working ourselves to death or I would be calling you about that one.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love Troubles kids.
> 
> I love Trouble.
> 
> More goats need to be like Trouble.


Sounds like she is a great goat


----------



## Hens and Roos

Mike CHS said:


> That 50/50 buckling is adorable.  We decided that we are working ourselves to death or I would be calling you about that one.



think of it as taking a mini break/road trip


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love Trouble.


Careful THAT doesn't get taken out of context!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

If I lived closer I'd probably like to try owning a Lamancha... Maybe someday 

Congrats on the kids!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

So three of our babies left today!

2 were Bingo's doelings. They were the erect eared mini manchas (f-2's)
1 was @Goat Whisperer 's Nigerian Dwarf doeling.
They are going to show the dwarf. She has really great potential. It was my FAVORITE!  
Even when she was on the scale being weighed she stood there so pretty, so uphill!  
If there are any mini shows the mini's will be shown as well.

It will be fun to show with them. They plan on eventually doing milktest so that is great!

Great people, very nice and not new to goats just been many years since they had them. 
It's really nice too because my vet recommended them and that means they have a great vet already! My vet knows my herd and it is a bonus to be able to all work together.

We have several buck requests in and prior customers always take priority ... but none of them are ready for them yet. They are close to age of weaning ... I can keep them for a bit but not too long.

So my bigger news....
GW and I have talked alot over the past two weeks. We retained A LOT of goats from last year. We need to grow theem out, breed them, wait on udders etc. It is average a 2 year committment to see what breedings produced. We only bred one yearling lamancha this year so all the others will be over two before they kid.

The gist of it... we made the decision to place almost all of our kids this year. We are retaining a few. Since we don't know what our new bucks have brought to the table so to speak we will retain several does. Isaac's 2 doelings. Tai's 3 doelings. Maybe one of Troubles grade mini's. 

We have been talking about moving for so long and waiting with nothing coming up but it is all the more reason we decided to sell this years kid crop. Until I have more land it just doesn't make sense.

We have decided to sell two of our registered adult mini Mancha bucks as well. I LOVE them but Henry and either Chewy or Gordy ( still can't decide) need to pass on their genetics. Have 3 bucks so closely related ( all have the same dam) is silly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Busy busy busy here today/this weekend.

Today Foxy Lady was bred to Isaac.
She was born 1/18/16 so she will be 20 months old at kidding. She was one of the quints, but is big enough to be bred.
Don't have any updated pics but this is a pic of her from Oct.2016
This is our first time in several years to have fall kiddings!


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> Busy busy busy here today/this weekend.
> 
> Today Foxy Lady was bred to Isaac.
> She was born 1/18/16 so she will be 20 months old at kidding. She was one of the quints, but is big enough to be bred.
> Don't have any updated pics but this is a pic of her from Oct.2016
> This is our first time in several years to have fall kiddings!


I wonder if she will be as prolific


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@luvmypets truthfully I'm hoping not… it is neat to have large litters but I'd take twins or trips every time. So much can go wrong and it can be a little rough on the dams. Thankfully Leah does okay but you need to keep a close eye out for toxemia and hypocalcemia along with other issues. 

I ran a fecal on a kid that left for her new home. If the owners are local we require/offer them to bring back a sample and we'll run it free of charge to check for a bloom. When they aren't local they use our state lab or vet. 

The kid had 0 parasites and only three oocysts total- as expected 
We've never had an issue with kids leaving  and having a bloom or overload but it always makes me happy! We pour a lot into educating our customers about goats and also teach them how to run fecals and basic "goat stuff". We always run the fecals before the kids leave as well. The new owner will bring samples on the other kids when she can. 

They settled right in, the new owners are totally smitten! We've already been texted lots of pics and everyone is sooooo happy.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I would be happy with single, twins or triplets....I agree it can be hard on the dam and then there are kids who are smaller/grow slower.

Glad to hear that the ones going to new homes are settling in well!


----------



## Southern by choice

For grins and giggles I am gonna count my goats.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> For grins and giggles I am gonna count my goats.



Good luck, are you going to use your abacus??


----------



## Southern by choice

Not bad....


GW mentioned that some things are just better left unsaid. She may be right. 
We have a lot of Nigies though.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Just think of it this way....if you don't have an exact number, you can always just estimate the number to what you see fit


----------



## Southern by choice

My littlest DD just ratted me out. 
DH started laughing... when I said nooooooooooooooooooooooooo that isn't how many.... My own expression gave it away. 
He just shook his head and laughed. 

We just won't tell him we have 5 more goats due.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Okay… off of this subject and on to another 

NC has been SLAMMED with rain over the last 2.5 days. We haven't seen this much rain in a long time. We (where we are located) didn't get this much when hurricane Matthew hit. 

The streams are flowing through the fields and almost everything else is standing water. I was actually getting splashed while walking the goats to the milking area. 

I went to give bottles to the doelings and discovered their building is starting to flood  It was already pretty late and these babies needed to be moved NOW! 

Got them moved to the walkway in the doe barn. Some rain can blow in so I rigged up a "cave" for them to sleep in. The walkway is raised up 2ft off the ground and is a very safe place for them to stay the night. 

Being typical bottle baby's they found the move to be great and promptly started bouncing, hoping, leaping. They were some happy kids  I just love bottle babies, they are so easy going and don't get stressed  out every time you move them. 

Hope everyone else in SC, NC, VA are doing okay. This is a lot of rain!


----------



## NH homesteader

Here I was, looking forward to  finally hearing just how many goats you have! 

Glad you got the babies moved! That's a lot of water!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## samssimonsays

Stay safe! We just finally started drying out and will be with rain the next couple weeks as well as the dreaded four letter "S" word....


----------



## luvmypets

Glad you're staying safe, my good friend is in TN and she has it just as bad


----------



## goatgurl

@Southern by choice please tell me you didn't actually count all the goats...   some things you just don't need to know.  don't count chickens, dogs or goats.  you are truely better off not knowing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We got a ton of rain
6.5 in over 24 hours and 8 over 48
@Southern by choice I think you have more goats than I do
If you have over 50 you do


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Hush hush!! It wasn't until I counted my goats that I realized how ridiculous it was for me to have so many! @Southern by choice... You can't just leave us hanging! Give us the numbers so we can tell our significant others that we aren't so bad!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah look I'll play... I have 4. Lol!

Hey FEM you know you want to play the count the goat game with us.


The real question is... Does SBC have babs beat yet?


----------



## dejavoodoo114

I'm not so bad! I have 17 now. Still trying to get down to 5 or 6...


----------



## Hens and Roos

we doubled our herd this kidding season- we now have....22 and to think I was only looking for 2-3 goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

I put this on my thread but since it's on the subject 
Some friends of ours have had 69 does kid with 69 bucklings and 69 doelings
They have 20 more to kid


----------



## NH homesteader

See folks? Not so hard is it? 


I'm getting a buckling in June so I'll be at 5 until next kidding season... Then all bets are off!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> we doubled our herd this kidding season- we now have....22 and to think I was only looking for 2-3 goats


They have a way of doing that
Doubling


----------



## dejavoodoo114

@OneFineAcre Wow! I'm not sure I ever want that many!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> They have a way of doing that
> Doubling



yeah, especially since we have at least 1 doe who loves to have more then 4 at a time!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> @OneFineAcre Wow! I'm not sure I ever want that many!!


They have a dairy


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> Hey FEM you know you want to play the count the goat game with us.


I can play now that I'm under 50!   At least I think I'm under 50... guess I better actually count 'em soon, lol.  Of course, the number is gonna change again cuz I've still got two does left to kid....sigh.


----------



## Latestarter

Mine is easy... 3 adults, 2 kids and hopefully 2 more kids pretty soon.  Need to go buy a herd sire for this coming fall so I'll start the breeding season with 8.


----------



## Southern by choice

All the rain has really had an impact. The does did not want to eat as much, production is down... all except...
Millie and you guessed it her daughter Trouble. We ended up needing extra milk yesterday so at 4pm  Trouble was brought up and milked... then milked again at 9. This am she still gave 1/2 gallon.
I love Trouble. She is the kind of goat that says "oh, mommy must need more milk so I will make more milk." Millie was seperated from her kid for 8 hours and omgoshk poor thing... 

We also had something happen that has never happened on our farm... Leah has scald on one foot. All the coming back and forth to the milkstand through the tall wet grass...her poor foot was raw, red, chapped. Never have we seen anything like this. She runs up the hill instead of walking on the driveway. Poor thing. GW has her all fixed up and foot is treated and wrapped. 
I just did a bunch of hooves but with all this nasty rain I will be checking everyone's feet. Don't need mud or debris caking up in those hooves.

Another first for us with Nigies... happens alot with our minis and standards but Ruthie's lil gal (Isaac's daughter) "Red Hot" ( yes that is her name - we call her Hottie! ) has a precocious udder.
It is so stinking cute! And when you touch it she squats for you to milk her!   I checked her age ... ummmmm yeah, time to wean miss princess Hottie! 10 weeks, she does not need bottle fed anymore!  I am sure that lil udder will be gone after we "wean" her. Milk glutton!  Just realized ALL our Nigies SHOULD be weaned by this weekend so there are lots that should have already been weaned. tsk tsk @Goat Whisperer 

Ruby could have as little as 4 weeks to go! That is day 145! Officially day 150 is the 31st!  
These will be our first PB standard Nubians! Not minis!
Jane is the only yearling we bred and she is due in about 6 weeks! 
I think it was the right call to breed her and wait on the others. She was the biggest and since she was bred she has grown! 
I think it may have not been good for the others and I was concerned it may stunt them. 50% of LM breeders breed everything the first year and say it grows them. The other 50% don't breed yearlings ( or under a year) because they say it stunts them. Considering we have seen both I don't think there is a right or wrong, I think it is individual, may be lines too. Don't know but we did what we felt was right for all the does. No rush so why risk it.
You know what's a couple more goats for another YEAR to wait on udders. 

I am really impressed with Lucy?isaacs two bucklings- we have retained the doeling but these two boys.... really nice looking boys especially the one. I want to keep him.
Everyone tell me NO DO NOT KEEP HIM! Tell me I do not need to keep a buck that is already related to everything I have. Because then I will need to get a doe that is unrelated and that is just stupid because I don't need more goats. But he really is nice. GW really likes him too! 

Pics soon I hope when we can get some.

Kenji (Lamancha Buckling) is my LOVE right now! 
He is growing well but the boys haven't been eating too good because we have all the baby boys in with Isaac and the wether Jellybean. Isaac has been so naughty and has had to be separated. He just pummels all the babies. We have never had that before. He hates them and targets them, Sad really because We wanted Isaac and this group together but he has to go with the other big boys now. The big boys won't bully him but Henry won't take any crap from him either. He may be in for a rude awakening. Maybe we coddled him too much. The baby boys run to us for safety and hide in the trees. 
You can see in this pic he looks at them and then runs them down.



 

These are the Kiko bucklings- hard to get a pic from far away....


 

And baby Olaf! He hurt his leg and was in isolation for a few days. He was so sad without his buddies we had to put him back... he cried and cried. He really is a big baby!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

DO NOT KEEP HIM!     That was so easy for me to say...not so easy for me to do.  I'm kinda, sorta, thinking about keeping a kinder-ish buckling this year.


----------



## Southern by choice

With the heat it seems our goats just don't want to eat. Weighed a bunch today. Olaf lost 5 lbs.   JJ (mini Nubian) however is a tubba tubba! 117lbs! 

Even the does ... with the rain they did't want to eat and temps dropped and then 90 degrees and too hot... it's like come on guys. GW is trying to figure out who she wants to take to the spring shows. My littlest DD will take a few too. I can't go as we have 2 does due on the show dates.

Ruby has a month  to go and her darling udder is growing! 


 

Jane- 5-6 more weeks... isn't her little FF udder looking adorable!  She is a hormonal mess though I tell ya!
Can't believe how much her color has changed! She is the olny one we bred out of the young lamanchas.
I am guessing single possibly twins






 
This is Raina being her nutty self.. I got a video too and of cours I missed her leaping through the air but she is a hoot! Such a comical girl!


 



 



 
My fav- I think she wants to be a dancer... maybe a clogger!


 

Keep trying to get a pic of Lucy's udder- she can be a jerk if someone is behind her... she is dam raising so we took her kids away today to try and get an udder shot... black goats do NOT photo well. Really need a real camera for taking pics of her.  You cannot see it but her udder is very nicely shaped attached well with a nice medial... teat placement is my only gripe!


 

We have done "quick" clips on 6 goats now... so many many many more to go. Too hot out today though.

A couple more sweet pics!
Goofy girl! She wants a kiss!


 
Zephyr being possessive and demanding more love.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we have yet to clip any of our goats- this past week it's been rainy and cold again....


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't think Lucy's teat placement is bad
Word of advice if you take Lucy to the show clip her a couple of weeks before
Black goats are hard to get smooth looking when you first clip
Better for the hair to grow back a little


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Do you give them baths before clipping? Do you always clip all of them in the spring?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think Lucy's teat placement is bad
> Word of advice if you take Lucy to the show clip her a couple of weeks before
> Black goats are hard to get smooth looking when you first clip
> Better for the hair to grow back a little


Thanks for the tip!
I had originally wanted to show her but since she dam raised her kids she is a complete turd. 
Nearly impossible to milk, she just lays down. She's being a total brat about walking too, she just wants to be around HER kids  Last year she was fantastic. We are seriously considering drying her off and re breeding her so we can pull her kids. She is going to stay home this time


----------



## Goat Whisperer

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Do you give them baths before clipping? Do you always clip all of them in the spring?


We try to clip everyone in the spring. 
Some get baths if needed. Most of our girls actually like it.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't think Lucy's teat placement is bad
> Word of advice if you take Lucy to the show clip her a couple of weeks before
> Black goats are hard to get smooth looking when you first clip
> Better for the hair to grow back a little



That is what we do with all of them. A month or so prior we do the first clip... then we can allow all the winter fuzz and new growth to grow a bit then reclip for a smooth clip.
Professional show & pet grooming comes in handy with having goats now. LOL I hate "lines" and sloppy feet. The hardest for me is goats are so much more stubborn about their face and head then any dog I have ever done!
The black goats are IMO just harder to make look good. 



dejavoodoo114 said:


> Do you give them baths before clipping? Do you always clip all of them in the spring?


Not before the first clip- usually after. Then on the finishing clip it is much nicer. Right now we have a lot of fluffy shed.


----------



## Southern by choice

Got some pics of Bingo's udder.
Bingo is a FF f-1 50/50 Miniature Lamancha.
Bingo kidded on her 1st birthday - we have never bred a kid at 7 months before! 
She had trips and did great. Being young she is a tiny doe still.. have to weigh her but probably 65 lbs and maybe 24 "
Of course we kinda have shorted her milk production because of the whole flu issue, exhaustion etc... we left the kids on her then pulled them and we should have milked her 3x day for the first week -10 days but we just couldn't. Toooooo tired!
So I am very pleased still with how she is doing especially with all the circumstances- age, size, not starting her off right.
She is milking 5.5-6 lbs a day... sometimes more. We had to put a divider up because the double stanchion we have allows her to get bullied on the stand... she is so nervous she doesn't eat.
Now that we have remedied that we will see. She is the youngest and the "newest goat to kid... she is with all the mature milkers and is bottom on the pecking order.

FF udder on this lil girl ain't bad. I want to see a better fore udder but not bad otherwise. Dreamy to milk!
Happy with her first production, I expect 2nd f she will milk 7.5-8 lbs!  That is how trouble tracked. 
LOVE my mini manchas!


----------



## babsbag

Glad to see I'm not the only one with feathered helpers in the milking area.


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! That is an udder!


----------



## Southern by choice

samssimonsays said:


> WOW! That is an udder!



I really love our minis! Bingo, like her mother, does not photograph well.  
I do want to see improvement on fore udder and teat placements but as f-1 minis go her teat placement and size is excellent. They don't flare out!
I got an angle view of udder because so hard to see in pics- makes the udder look flat in pics.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am slowly learning Lamancha udders thanks to Kate and y'alls posts   I am used to Alpine and Nubian now but the Nubians seem to range WIDELY in teats and udders....  Each region is a little different and each line as well. I know nothing about mini's at all lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

samssimonsays said:


> I am slowly learning Lamancha udders thanks to Kate and y'alls posts   I am used to Alpine and Nubian now but the Nubians seem to range WIDELY in teats and udders....  Each region is a little different and each line as well. I know nothing about mini's at all lol.



They are no different- you are still looking for all the same things in an udder ... ultimately you want the breed character of the Standard breed in a smaller package.
This is one of my f-1's she is an incredible first gen... she is not standing correctly here but you can see how she is... I am getting a doe back out of her. She was sold.
She milks like a dream and is an excellent producer- this year she will freshen for the 2nd time. She WILL hit the 8 lb mark easily.
I have offered to buy her back... lol they say NO WAY! But I am getting a doe out of her... I also picked the buck she was bred too! Just hoping she doesn't have erect ears.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!  I'm finally getting accustomed to that no-ear look, lol.  Someday maybe a Mancha will follow me home, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Nice!  I'm finally getting accustomed to that no-ear look, lol.  Someday maybe a Mancha will follow me home, lol.



LOL I was talking to the MDGA the other day and it happened to be a mini nubian breeder... she was going through all my pics that were sent with my applications... she said I am not a munchie fan but those are some beautiful munchies... I laughed and said you know I use to be like that with the Nubians always thinking UGH... ears- roman nose    but after having Ruby our awesome Nubian... I have fallen in love with her and her personality which I think led to the acceptance of the ears and nose.... now I just love em all.

It is hard doing so many breeds truthfully but at the same time I cannot imagine not having the variety. The Nigies are special in their own way, LM's in theirs... and so on.
The mini's probably like your kinders are just fantastic.


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol I too am slowly becoming accustomed to the ears


----------



## Hens and Roos

our LM and her mini mancha kid are very friendly with us and want to be right there helping  Our LM is a FF and she is doing very well on the milk stand- gives about 1/2 gallon per day with kid nursing and my DS(12) is able to milk her!


----------



## Southern by choice

As some of you know our Lamancha Millie was bought with no papers years ago. 
After so many saying we should have her looked at and submit papers for NOA we finally did.
We took her down the road and she was gone over with a fine tooth comb and measured etc... all the papers were signed and submitted!
We got her official 0%lamancha NOA grade papers  catch that  "0%" 
Pretty happy about it too because now she can officially be on test and her daughter from last year will now have papers submitted as well.
We did pics today... I will post as I can but wanted to put Millies late spring baby up from last year... don't laugh we didn't finish clipping her neck and head or rear legs!
Notice the vaccine knot on her shoulder? Milliies whole line gets a knot from CD & T's.  Funny what it did to the hair!
Chance was her daddy! This year she will be bred to Tai. 

She did great considering she has NEVER been on a lead... what a good girl- so not like her mom!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I love Trouble.



Make sure you include context when you say that outside this forum!!! 




Southern by choice said:


> teat placement is my only gripe!


I bet the kids don't mind


----------



## Ferguson K

I've got a line of ND that get those knots. I just put it in the armpit on that line to avoid it. Keeps people from looking at you like a contagious CL carrier, LOL!

As always ya'll have such lovely goats.


----------



## samssimonsays

I was told by a goat vet who specializes in goats and shows that if they don't get a knot it wasn't done right? He does them all in the armpit to avoid being escorted out at shows.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You know, I never understood why people give it in the armpit so that folks don't think it's CL The armpit IS a CL location! Where Tiff has it is NOT a CL location. 
From goatlink 


 

@samssimonsays I have to respectfully disagree. I know several vets that specialize in goats and none of them say that. One might be a "specialist" but let me tell you, I have had many disagreements with specialists. And have won the argument


----------



## samssimonsays

He does it so that it isn't visible at a show  because then people don't freak out because it isn't visible. He didn't like being "kindly asked to leave" with the goat


----------



## Southern by choice

@samssimonsays  that's nuts! Usually people get knots from not going down deep enough and it is between the layers... so that is a weird thing to say. I know a few vets give it IM so there are no lumps.
Tiffany has not lump the knot was tiny but it destroyed the hair around it... strange isn't it. Completely smooth- just like a scar... I groomed a dog once that had gotten a bad cut on it's head. It was a BEAUTIFUL silver Miniature Poodle... the hair that grew back was solid black... it stayed that way the rest of it's life. No show career for that lil guy. 

I am perplexed by the armpit too... years ago we did armpit and stopped... for the very reason that it is a CL location.  
Still cannot figure out why Millie's line is so sensitive to it.  

Thanks @Ferguson K   she may be a grade but I'll take all Millie has... just try to put bucks on her that improve confirmation... but they are some hardy milk machines.


----------



## samssimonsays

This guy does underneath the goat in armpit. Not on the side. Just enough so it isn't visible in the ring. Ellie has a very small lump there from her shot and since it can affect their show careers it makes sense to put it where its not seen. My Alpine olive had a pretty bad reaction to her first cdt shot. She got pretty sick after it and still has the lump at two years old.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

My vet said when examining a doe kid (that I had recently bought and did not vaccinate and had a lump in her armpit area) that he did not know why anyone would vaccinate in the armpit when it clearly says on the bottle to do it in the neck/shoulder area and not the armpit.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

One of our does got an abscess after she was vaccinated and lost her fur on that spot, too. We ended up draining it and sending it off for testing to see if it was CL (which it wasn't).


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Some updated pics of the Nigerian Dwarf kids! 

Really like how they are all turning out.

Brown Eyed Girl
Lil' Joe/Leah Doeling





Polk Dot ("Dot")
Lil' Joe/Leah doeling


 

SpideyMan (long story- will have to post about it another time!)
Not set up but still a cute pic
Lil' Joe/Leah Buckling


 

Jalapeno 
Ruth/Isaac Buckling.
I will be using him in the future.


 

 

 
Not the most flattering pic
Red Hot (aka: Peanut) 
Ruth/Isaac


 

Seth
Lucy/Isaac buckling. 
We will also be using him in the future as well. Very correct and got his Dam's length. Pics don't do him justice.  


 

YES food was used as bribery 
They are babies and still learning!


----------



## Southern by choice

You own a LOT of Nigies!
You have done a great job, always impressed with your herd.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice looking group!


----------



## Mike CHS

They are all cute but I really like Jalapeno.


----------



## nstone630

They are all so good looking!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

They all look amazing!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice looking group of kids.
You get much better pics of bottle babies.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great looking goats!!
I think those are the first pictures I have seen where you are NOT wearing your boots!  I did not know you even owned another pair of shoes.


----------



## Southern by choice

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Great looking goats!!
> I think those are the first pictures I have seen where you are NOT wearing your boots!  I did not know you even owned another pair of shoes.



  Bless you!  LOL when I was taking pics I asked her to PLEASE wear shoe shoes for a change!  

The funniest thing is I bought her a couple pairs of shoes last month because I want her to remember to be a person...


----------



## nstone630

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Great looking goats!!
> I think those are the first pictures I have seen where you are NOT wearing your boots!  I did not know you even owned another pair of shoes.



I don't blame her though! I have Muck boots too! If I could wear those things 24/7 I would. Don't think work would approve


----------



## Goat Whisperer

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Great looking goats!!
> I think those are the first pictures I have seen where you are NOT wearing your boots!  I did not know you even owned another pair of shoes.


Sometimes I surprise myself too! haha
I do, very occasionally, wear something other than Much boots- generally my Ariat boots  I live in my Mucks. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I just love my goats


----------



## Southern by choice

Clipped our very first BABY goat! I think she looks adorable!
I have a few touch ups especially around the neck and I need to do the face but she was tired and she is a lil baby! 




 



 

She said I'M done!


----------



## nstone630

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sometimes I surprise myself too! haha
> I do, very occasionally, wear something other than Much boots- generally my Ariat boots  I live in my Mucks.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I just love my goats



HAHA...I'm about the same way, Muck, Ariat or flip flops  But I've found with flip flops my big Boers are less forgiving if toes get stepped on  So I stick to my boots most times. 

I love how you guys have clipped the kid. Did you do this yourselves? If so how? My doeling is still so fuzzy with what seems winter coat. Shedding EVERYWHERE and my allergies do not approve.


----------



## TAH

Every time I get bogs my feet grow and then there too small...UGH! But I did order a pair yesterday so hopefully that fit for a while (got them a size bigger).  

@nstone630 I learned not to wear flip flops in the field when my 1100pound horse stepped on my foot!


----------



## Southern by choice

nstone630 said:


> Did you do this yourselves? If so how?


Yes, we do clip our goats Oster A-5 clippers and different blade lengths depending on animal and area.
We clip others goat too. It is a nice service to offer.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Like SBC said, different blade lengths etc.
That little doe pictured is being clipped for a show (memorial day weekend in Rocky Mount)
Going to take 12 goats 

Anyway...

No more freedom goats!!!! 

Our kiko kids like to range. We don't have the temporary, movable fences up to rotate them though the wood as of right now. I had a small creep area for them to hang out in, but they quickly took advantage and stated escaping (figured they would) and would go around and "range" through the woods, come to the hay area, and munch on some goodies as they pleased. The never wandered far and would only come out in the evening. Then they would find a good spot and snooze.

Beings goats, they had to abuse that too 

They started getting out whenever they wanted and started to wander farther and farther. 
THEN the brats stated getting out in the morning. They pooped all over my alfalfa and helped themselves to some grain  And then they started meandering towards the neighbors.. 

_I knew the time was coming....._

Yesterday was the final straw. 
So I have fixed where they are escaping from.
No more freedom goats hanging out and looking adorable /

These are some older pics of our "freedom" goats (kiko kids)
They are good boys and (most of the time) came when asked to. 



 
Chewing cud after some good eating


----------



## Hens and Roos

they were just trying to help you out by eating the food....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Darn freedom goats found a way through the fence! They've only gotten out once, but have stayed put since.

Got all the nigie doeling tattooed! They weren't pleased, but now everyone has green heads. 

I know so many people hate tattooing- more so than disbudding.  I would much rather tattoo! I don't like it but IMO its better than disbudding!


----------



## Southern by choice

I hate tattooing. I'll take disbudding anytime!

Although, tail web tattooing is not as bad. I am thinking of going to all tail webs vs ears. Just not center tail- that is impossible!


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you two are a perfect fit together... you can each handle the chore that you prefer to do and avoid the one you don't


----------



## Southern by choice

We are in the countdown!
Ruby is due anywhere from 8-18 days!
The drop has started... she is big and round underneath.
Her udder is coming in nicely! 
So excited... these will be our first Standard Nubian babies! 




 



 

Here are some cute pics of the goaties!

Sweet Pea 


 

Raina


 

The lil fatties 


 

Saffy is such a baby still (mini nubian) she is always playful! This pic makes Katie (Right) look fat but she isn't LOL Tiffany is in the back looking at us. Pregnant Jane is eating!


 

One of the Tubbies


 

Jane (grey, tan, white Lamancha) is getting big! We are hoping for twins!


 

Raina! She is turning out quite lovely. 1 year old... not bred for kidding this year  Loving her length.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice looking group!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They look really Good! Hope the kidding goes well, and now I don't feel so bad....here is a pic of Comet, I noticed the other day just how wide he is getting....


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Raina was smiling for the camera.


----------



## luvmypets

Eek been waiting for ruby! I absolutely adored her doelings last year, it will be exciting what she gives you this time around!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Wow, what a great set of goats! 
I see the Muck boots are back.  I was a little concerned. First there were "the shoes", then flip flops and shorts.  I had anxiety attacks every time I opened your thread.  What was next, a dress and heals?   But the boots are back and all is right with the world once again.


----------



## Hens and Roos

you forgot the formal ball gown


----------



## Goat Whisperer

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Wow, what a great set of goats!
> I see the Muck boots are back.  I was a little concerned. First there were "the shoes", then flip flops and shorts.  I had anxiety attacks every time I opened your thread.  What was next, a dress and heals?   But the boots are back and all is right with the world once again.


LOL those flip flops were NOT mine! 
Those were SBC's daughter's! 
I haven't worn flip flops in over 7 years now…

I never understood why someone would wear flip flops on a farm 

People ask me how I live in NC and don't wear shorts  I am a jeans girl through and through. 

Thanks for the compliments on the goats.


----------



## babsbag

When I first moved to our 5 acres I wore flip flops or garden clogs all summer long, even when doing chores with the goats. But I only owned three goats and was pretty good at dodging their feet. As time progressed so did the number of goats and I got stepped on one too many times and the flip flops got retired except for working on the pool or in the garden. Then I saw pictures of a foot after a rattlesnake bite and now the flip flops are only for pool work or town trips...occasionally to the garden to pick produce but with one eye on the ground at all times.   I do however wear shorts and tank tops around the farm and I don't care what I look like. It's HOT.


----------



## luvmypets

Hows Ruby doing?


----------



## Southern by choice

luvmypets said:


> Hows Ruby doing?



Growing bigger!

The kidding stall is ready for new shavings! Day 145 is 26th   Getting so very excited!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Be sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## Southern by choice

This has been crazy!  
Rain all week so far. Today we had tornado watch that moved to warnings... the radio kept doing that beeeeeeeeeeeeeep and then the announcement. Crazy storms too.

The biggest issue is we are trying to get 12 goats ready for the RM show.
I had lots of company over the weekend and was pretty exhausted. Monday I could not do any clipping.
Tuesday went slow... I got 2 done
Today I did 3 and a half.

Tomorrow I need to do the rest! I will get it done but  

The van is ready, crates are ready.
Ruby's kidding stall - ready.
Cameras- NOT ready

Our hay guy has the flu so DS had to take off work early to get us hay in the POURING DOWN RAIN! (1000 lb square)
DH was out of town- back now thankfully!

I have to hem some show whites, prep clothes and iron them.

Yesterday Goat Whisperer dropped 350 lbs on her foot! She loaded up the feed on the cart but the cart tipped and came straight down on her foot! Thankfully she had on the MUCK Boots!
Foot is ok but looks nasty and so bruised and swollen.
So glad she didn't break it!

Told her IF she would have that she would be on Ruby kid watch and milking and I would have to go to the shows! Not wasting all those fees! 
I think she was scared of the thought I might have to had shown! 

I love to watch and I would take in any goat if someone needed help and I would give it my best but I don't have the ability like GW or little DD.

The goats, who are usually great for clipping have been TERRIBLE! I mean TERRIBLE! I have no idea why... maybe all the rain, they are ansy and probably not happy about not getting out and then stuck on a stand. IDK 

Charlotte did NOT want to walk through the soaked ground! I still have to do her head and some of her neck tomorrow, and she did NOT get her bath yet either. UGH!
It was cute though... when we came around the corner some of the goats were climbing up on the fence in the barn... Ruby was one - I LOVE her! I love love love our goats!



 



 



 

Why the following pics?    I'll tell you.... RAINA! RAINA the I DON'T WANT TO BE A SHOW GOAT! I WANT TO BE A DRESSAGE HORSE!   
Seriously Raina likes to dance... I call her the clogger girl but last night it came to me... NO- she is like one of those horse that dance in dressage ( sorry I am not a horse person but I think that is what it is...) I googled these pics because this is what she does. Raina is a nut and our most comical goat! She is always doing something to make you laugh when she isn't being a diva.
She will probably do terrible at the show because this is what she does... everything is a game... but she is going anyway... maybe just maybe she will walk like a goat!


----------



## Hens and Roos

hear you on the rain, we are ready for it to be done here too!  everything is wet and muddy!


----------



## nstone630

This rain needs to stop! Everything is soaked! And none of my animals are enjoying it. 
I believe I saw my chickens crafting a boat in their coop yesterday!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Southern by choice said:


> I think she was scared of the thought I might have to had shown!


Talk about a great reason to NOT be hurt!

I hear you on the rain. There is soo much that we wanted/needed to get done this week and the rain is really interfering! At least it keeps it cooler, not like the 90+ at the show last Saturday. The goats do NOT like getting wet at all!

I'm going to pipe in here and hope  Ruby gives you at least 2 doelings. Maybe two doelings and a buckling...


----------



## samssimonsays

We have had some major attitudes as well from all the rain and crabby butts from being forced to have wet ground. from head butting and wrestling to mounting each other and parkour off EVERYTHING, including me, we have had a LOT of acting out. Then to add to it they ripped the shelter roof apart and so now it leaks post fixing it... Because they were jerks. we are predicted to get even more rain and storms as well. 

Hope the foot gets better quick @Goat Whisperer 

Good luck @Southern by choice on all you have to do yet and I can't wait to see some of those Ruby babies!


----------



## Southern by choice

GW is wanting to check by phone on the webcams for Ruby.
I told her NO. 

I don't get to watch the shows so she doesn't get to watch Ruby! 

Watch- she probably made a pact with Ruby and Ruby will wait to kid! 

Jane has 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Devonviolet

We have had our share of rain here too, along with tornado scares & hiding out in the central bathroom.. The goat runs were a muddy, mucky mess!!!  DH was finally able to muck it out & spread clean, dry straw yesterday. It is SO nice now!  And we are supposed to get more rain this Saturday & Sunday!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Seriously Raina likes to dance... I call her the clogger girl but last night it came to me... NO- she is like one of those horse that dance in dressage ( sorry I am not a horse person but I think that is what it is...) I googled these pics because this is what she does. Raina is a nut and our most comical goat! She is always doing something to make you laugh when she isn't being a diva.


Our girls both prance on the milk stand.  Fairly early on, we started tying 1/2" ropes on their back legs, and anchor them to the milk stand. However, it isn't perfect and they can still move their back legs enough to be obnoxious, if they want to be. 

They seem to do it most when they have emptied their feed bucket. They seem to have figured out if they prance around, DH will come and bring more food.

Ruby doesn't like when I first put the pump on her teat. So, she starts her little dance, which makes the syringe come off before I can start the pump.  A while back, I firgured out, if I hold on to her leg above the hock, and put slight pressure on the tendon, on the upper leg, she can't/won't jerk her leg around. The problem is, sometimes I need three,hands to hold the syringe, her leg AND push the button on the pump, until the suction make the teat fill the syringe.


----------



## Southern by choice

Raina isn't doing this on the stand... it is her way of walking! 
I don't even want to think of how she will be next year as a ff. 

The syringe milker you have is really horrible on the teats, especially standard goats. It causes bruising and is really painful for them... this may be part of the dancing,


----------



## OneFineAcre

All of ours are clipped now
Bucks have all had a bath
Does are pretty nasty due to the sun screen


----------



## dejavoodoo114

OneFineAcre said:


> Does are pretty nasty due to the sun screen


 I can imagine!

Do you worry about sunscreen on them all or just certain colors like white?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> All of ours are clipped now
> Bucks have all had a bath
> Does are pretty nasty due to the sun screen


Just finished! Actually I have a few heads to do... they are being terrible LOL
Olaf (Nubian) was so good a few weeks ago- Not this time! 

I am so tired I just want to go to sleep!

Was really trying to egt a good pic of Isaac for you... I will upload and see how they came out.  I have a feeling they didn't


----------



## Mike CHS

I have often wondered how much/little trouble they could be when grooming.  Now I know.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Mike CHS said:


> I have often wondered how much/little trouble they could be when grooming.  Now I know.


Most don't like to have their head and/or feet messed with


----------



## OneFineAcre

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I can imagine!
> 
> Do you worry about sunscreen on them all or just certain colors like white?


Any with white on them
A couple of bucks are  "clip burned "
Red skin from being clippers


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> I have often wondered how much/little trouble they could be when grooming.  Now I know.


Usually they are very good and enjoy it... especially the baths! The heads- Nope at least mine don't - they act like you are killing them... and sometimes you want to. 
I really think it is from all the rain and being cooped up for days. 
We are taking different goats to the next show so round two will be next week!
It is sopping wet out there and our boots go squish but after so much rain and stuck inside the girls seemed happy to just be outside!
Mine do not eat well cooped up in a barn so they were so happy to be out. I have no idea why they all wanted to be in the little field. 






OneFineAcre said:


> Any with white on them
> A couple of bucks are  "clip burned "
> Red skin from being clippers



Aren't you spraying them to keep the blades cool?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sure we do


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Sure we do



Having at least 5-7 of your blade you use and spraying as well as interchanging the blade will ensure you never have a burn.
(Grooming habits never die- lol)

I have 3-4 40 blades probably 4-5 10 and 15 blades and several 7's.... I need more 7's and 8 1/2's. 
and mostly 1 of all the other blades. I don't need alot with just doing goats but always nice to have extras. 

I need new points/plugs on my clippers.. I had to use GW's and I don't like hers.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

@OneFineAcre what size blades do you use for the different areas?


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> The syringe milker you have is really horrible on the teats, especially standard goats. It causes bruising and is really painful for them... this may be part of the dancing,


I wasn't aware of that. Before I started using this pump system, I didn't see anything online saying it hurt the goat.  I Will have to do some research on that. I certainly don't want to hurt my girls!

Keeping in mind that money is tight, is there a reasonably priced milker, that you recommend?


----------



## dejavoodoo114

I don't think "reasonably priced" and "electric milker" go together...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Having at least 5-7 of your blade you use and spraying as well as interchanging the blade will ensure you never have a burn.
> (Grooming habits never die- lol)
> 
> I have 3-4 40 blades probably 4-5 10 and 15 blades and several 7's.... I need more 7's and 8 1/2's.
> and mostly 1 of all the other blades. I don't need alot with just doing goats but always nice to have extras.
> 
> I need new points/plugs on my clippers.. I had to use GW's and I don't like hers.


We have 3 clippers and at least 20 blades
The white bucks skin still gets irritated their hair is so corse
We've clipped 28!goats this week


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Before I started using this pump system, I didn't see anything online saying it hurt the goat.  I Will have to do some research on that. I certainly don't want to hurt my girls!
> 
> Keeping in mind that money is tight, is there a reasonably priced milker, that you recommend?


I'll have to go back on your journal and look at the set up... you may be able to buy tubing and real inflations and use it with your system. I know some do use the syringe type and say they haven't had problems but we have tried 3 different systems with those syringes... no way. Not on my girls. Most everyone we know had the same issues. (What page is your milker on in your journal?)



dejavoodoo114 said:


> I don't think "reasonably priced" and "electric milker" go together...


We were really blessed. We bought one with a 7 gallon bucket. Then we were at our vets office and got to talking and one of the staff members gifted us a milk machine... no bucket but a great machine!.This is a Hoeggars one. We use the bucket from the other and the pulsator. We ordered all new milk line thingy majigs  (tubing, inflations, claw). We basically have a machine and a back up! 
I cannot even tell you how blessed I am to have them. The other machine needs some work before it is usable but we will get there.
My hands are severely arthritic so hand milking is not an option at all for me. The fingers and hands "lock" up. The most I can do is strip a goat and even then I stink at it because of the "locking up".
So painful. You should see when I do hooves.... agony. One reaso I try real hard to keep up so that it is easier on my hands.



OneFineAcre said:


> We have 3 clippers and at least 20 blades
> The white bucks skin still gets irritated their hair is so corse
> We've clipped 28!goats this week


Gosh that is crazy!  
I ended up doing 8 today and my back is killing me! I am so sore! 
Olaf is 150 lbs that turned into 1000 lbs when he didn't like something! 
I just did the bet I could.... they wll have to be good enough.


----------



## Southern by choice

This one was perfectly still as long as she had food!  That's a Nigie!



 

Lemon not cooperating.


 

Lemon- wants the leaves and to be left alone! 


 

Peanut (Red Hot) also NOT cooperating... just wants the leaves!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

I keep looking for pictures of Olaf... You know, the buck with good looking ears!


----------



## babsbag

I love the little poodle puff that is always left on the end of the tail.  Another reason I don't show goats...I am not clipping them, now or ever. Heck, I don't even shave udders for kidding season or milking. Nope, nada, no way.


----------



## Southern by choice

Forgot to post this the other day... Always forgetting to get Ruth's udder pics. Gw remembers AFTER Ruth is milked in the morning ... so the other day we were determined to get a pic before evening milking! A little earlier than when we milk but here she was at 6pm- we usually milk at 9.



 




dejavoodoo114 said:


> I keep looking for pictures of Olaf... You know, the buck with good looking ears!


I'll find some.


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet 
regarding the milkers...I have heard the same about the ones that use constant vacuum and have a hard teat cup, like a syringe. I also know that many people use them and I have no first hand experience at all.  But if you want to do an upgrade here is a link to building your own, still not cheap.  You can also watch CL for one, that is where I found mine. 

http://smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/


----------



## Devonviolet

Just curious . . . you say constant pressure. When I did it, I held the pump on until I got a stream & then let go of the power button until the stream slowed to almost stop. I would think that creates less psi than holding it on the entire time. Right? Does that still cause damage to the teat?  

I've seen where one could buy silicone inserts for a 60cc Cath tip syringe. That should also take pressure off the teat. Right?

I looked at the link you posted, @babsbag, and it is less than a commercial milker, but she says it cost her $500 - back in 2010.  The cost must have gone up in 7 years!  $500 is still not in our budget.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

So, how is Ruby feeling today?


----------



## Southern by choice

Pregnant! LOL  She is such a lady... she has her front legs crossed. 
Udder is growing and ligs are going... I think tomorrow maybe. She usually kids 147-148... tomorrow is 147.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Poor pretty girl!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How lady like


----------



## babsbag

@Devonviolet  I have never found anything that proves that it is damaging, it is just what I have heard. With the Internet that could have been one person posting something one time that is now taken as fact. I just don't know what the real truth is.


----------



## Southern by choice

Long weekend! 
Waiting on Ruby all day yesterday... around 9:30 I set up all the quarantine pens for the returning goats that were at the show.... they all pulled up and so smooooooth........ all goats unloaded and in pens in 5 minutes! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
10 :30 Peaked at the monitor and Ruby sat down (she sits like a dog when kidding , after so many pushes she stands to kid) stared pushing!

I swear my little DD and GW made a pact with Ruby! 
Grabbed kidding kit put on gloves and BOOM!
She never had goo or discharge all day... just ligs gone and everything came at once. I got completely sprayed by the first bag. lol
Ruby pushed out the first kid and before even suctioning I looked!

a DOE! 

when the second one was coming I knew it had to be a buck- noggin was large and legs long ...

and a  BUCK!  

We are doing joint custody! 



 



 
 so smoochable!


 
trying to jump lol


 

The BOY!


 



 

 



 



 

Ruby was just standing there and GW went to take her back to the stall I had to snap this pic!
This old girl looks pretty good for have 2 babies just 12 hours earlier! She is my heart!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! The kids look great and so does the mom.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You are right - they are totally smoochable!  Love the white neck/ear on the doeling!  Love me some Nubians!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats! They're beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet

CONGRATULATIONS!!!      What beautiful little kids!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!!!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

That's awesome! Congrats they are beautiful! So happy for you that you got a least one doe!


----------



## nstone630

What cuties! Mom looks great, and did an awesome job from the sounds of it! Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice

Still trying to get Goat Whisperer to give me an update on how the shows went. 

I know there were not many goats in the classes our goats were in. That was disappointing.

I do however have lots and lots of pics of her and "little Bit" helping @OneFineAcre  show their goats. 
They had fun! You all also help make it fun.
I need to make a deal with OFA- we'll get pics of ya'll if you can get a few pics for me.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Still trying to get Goat Whisperer to give me an update on how the shows went.
> 
> I know there were not many goats in the classes our goats were in. That was disappointing.
> 
> I do however have lots and lots of pics of her and "little Bit" helping @OneFineAcre  show their goats.
> They had fun! You all also help make it fun.
> I need to make a deal with OFA- we'll get pics of ya'll if you can get a few pics for me.


Feel free to share any pics you are ok with
I already said that your family helped haul me out of the ditch on the first night
Rachel had no interest in showing goats this weekend so very happy that we had the help of your DD Little Bit and @Goat Whisperer who have the enthusiasm 
I really want to thank you 
I don't think you know what a blessing this was for our family


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!....they are absolutely Adorable....
So Glad that ya feelin' up to the Task....ya must be getting Stronger....that's a Good thing and "Answer" to prayers...


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Feel free to share any pics you are ok with
> I already said that your family helped haul me out of the ditch on the first night
> Rachel had no interest in showing goats this weekend so very happy that we had the help of your DD Little Bit and @Goat Whisperer who have the enthusiasm
> I really want to thank you
> I don't think you know what a blessing this was for our family


Aw that is sweet. I think the feeling is mutual. 
We were talking about the show tonight when out with the goats.
They like hanging with you and the fam. They have fun with yall.
We were also talking about all the hard work you guys have put in and it is really nice to see what you guys have accomplished in a short time.
You really should be proud.

I will say now I know why everyone says pick ONE breed! 
With 5 it really is hard. We really cannot keep enough of any one breed to really develop them... well we can but it will just take a long time because of the limit we have to keep.
I just cannot give up the others. 

I told little Bit and GW that maybe DH and I will go on a date and take 3-4 animals to Sandhills and show them.   
They can stay here for kid watch and I will get to go to a show.


----------



## goatgurl

awwww are those nubie babies cute or what.  congrats.  and ruby looks great.  ya know if ya trim off those big ole'  ears up close to their head  1. you'd have another pair of lamanchas and 2. you could deep fry them for a treat.  ok, ok i'm just joking!!  no hate mail please.  seriously they look really nice.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am still amazed that I have really fallen for that roman nose and long floppy ears. I think it really has a lot to do with Ruby. She just is such a special goat. She is quiet as mouse. 
So funny!

@goatgurl  Jane is due in as little as 6 days! We bred her at almost 13 months- the only yearling we bred. She was big and we felt ok with it.  Sooooo more Lamanchas! 

Still a little miffed I didn't know you were selling any of yours. I forgive you though!


----------



## Southern by choice

The little Nubians are doing great. My favorite part on the doeling is her neck... it is that pretty tan, like her spots. @samssimonsays  it reminds me of your little doe! I  your doelings coloring!
She is such a pretty thing!  You just don't see that coloring often and I love it! 

We picked up our little mini mancha girl after the show.
This is out of the doe we sold, we are so blessed to get a doeling back out of her! She looks so much like her momma and grandma.

She is one week old here.


----------



## Southern by choice

I like this lil guy... everytime I look out in the field he is standing just so pretty and natural. Really like his topline, rear width, and length. Of course after clipping today he didn't want to cooperate too much. He is always following us and never on lead so he was fighting it. I snapped a few when he went back to his field and he was peeing.  I like this little guy.

Wings & Caprines IL Seth 14 weeks  






 

@OneFineAcre  Lucy is the dam- Isaac is his sire.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Yay and Congratulations. Lovely kids.

I hear you on having more than one breed. We only have 2 breeds(and 1 75% grade- so she shows in a breed separate from her 87.5% American Lamancha daughter). It makes it harder to have groups and we might retain 3 does this year- but that's only one Nigerian and two LMs. I'm pretty much at my limit milking 12 every day so I've told my daughter she's going to have to part with a senior at some point. She's got 5 LMs milking this year. It will be a hard decision.

It's also a total crazy mess at 3 ring shows that have three breeds going at once. This year she brought just LMs and her one grade and I ended up showing the grade 2/3 of the time because she was in the ring with her two LMs. That's when we left all the NDs at home.


----------



## Southern by choice

Today we cleaned out Ruby's kidding stall in preparation for JANE! 

Jane's day 145 is on the 6th. I don't think she will kid then but want to be prepared. 
Ruby is in the field part time and in another stall with her kids part time.

The two Nubians are with the new Mini mancha. They are the three amigos!  So cute together, 2 long eareds and a no eared. 

Clipped Jane down today. She needed that long wispy hair gone and ready for kidding. 

DH did repairs on the van so he could travel to the next show.  



Fullhousefarm said:


> Yay and Congratulations. Lovely kids.
> 
> I hear you on having more than one breed. We only have 2 breeds(and 1 75% grade- so she shows in a breed separate from her 87.5% American Lamancha daughter). It makes it harder to have groups and we might retain 3 does this year- but that's only one Nigerian and two LMs. I'm pretty much at my limit milking 12 every day so I've told my daughter she's going to have to part with a senior at some point. She's got 5 LMs milking this year. It will be a hard decision.
> 
> It's also a total crazy mess at 3 ring shows that have three breeds going at once. This year she brought just LMs and her one grade and I ended up showing the grade 2/3 of the time because she was in the ring with her two LMs. That's when we left all the NDs at home.


I am having a hard time with this as well. We have two grade does out of Millie that is a NOA. This two does are a year apart and we will breed up but eventually I don't want to keep them but rather keep their offspring. The thing is someone (big family here) gets really attached and then it's like how can we place so and so... they've been with us so long. Millie will retires after this year. I have another doe retired already. I need to keep so many to see what the bucks are doing and what to tweak. I need another LM buck... I am seriously thinking of AI'ing this year.  We have a bajillion Nigies too. But we want to see those FF udders before we make cuts. UGH.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm guessing most of us go through this, who stays and who goes because everyone has their favorite!


----------



## Bruce

Good thing DH wants to work until forever


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> I like this lil guy... everytime I look out in the field he is standing just so pretty and natural. Really like his topline, rear width, and length. Of course after clipping today he didn't want to cooperate too much. He is always following us and never on lead so he was fighting it. I snapped a few when he went back to his field and he was peeing.  I like this little guy.
> 
> Wings & Caprines IL Seth 14 weeks
> View attachment 35458
> 
> View attachment 35459
> 
> @OneFineAcre  Lucy is the dam- Isaac is his sire.



He's Purdy.
Nice level rump.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have moved Jane into a kidding stall for the night.
The 6th was day 145.
She doesn't look ready yet but she is starting to steep.
A few years back we had a doe that did NOT look ready at all- her udder wasn't ready, ligs fully intact.... came out in the am as she was delivery the 3rd kid.
Jane is a FF so better for her to be in a stall safe where I can see the monitor just in case.

I think it will be this weekend when everyone is at the show.
Hopefully she doesn't pull a "Ruby" and wait til late at night when they all get back home. UGH!

We got her all clipped for the summer. She looks so purdy! 

We have been clipping goats everyday! Some were for the shows but the others just need done for summer.
So many hooves trimmed.
So many goats weighed and recorded.
So many goats FAMACHA'd

Sooooo many more to do. 

Not sure if it was the show or what but all our boys are going into rut.
Our does are getting triggered and a bunch are in heat!  

Guess it's time to start prepping for breeding.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jane kidded!
Now I want to go to sleep!

Buck & Doe
Buck nice size, doe tiny.
2 afterbirths again... what is with this year


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, cuties for sure!


----------



## nstone630

Awww...congrats! Beautiful babies.


----------



## Hillaire

your doeling is so tiny!! congrats on the new kids


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

For those that don't follow our BYH journal, we had a great show last weekend! If anyone is interested, here is the link. Pic heavy!

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/sbc-gws-wingin-it-farms-show-update-6-12.33980/page-20

All those goats were bred by us and born on our farm! Many on here "welcomed" them "to the world" so to speak  So I thought it was fitting to post here as well.

Janes kids are doing great BTW!


----------



## Mike CHS

The show results were awesome and well deserved with all the work you guys do.  Show people work hard from what I've seen.

Those two kids are gorgeous.


----------



## Southern by choice

Remember Prynne & Pearl? 
They were born on March 7th






Here is Prynne - 3 months old. She is really growing up!
Couldn't get a pic of Pearl. She was pretty much standing on me.


 



 


Thinking I might keep her. 
Probably will keep her.
Can't think of why I shouldn't keep her.

I need to sell a few goats.  
How could I sell her?
I love her.
She is pretty.
She is a lamancha.
I love lamanchas.
I need more lamanchas.

Oh the voices in my head


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Got an updated pic of "Peanut" (registered name is Red Hot- she goes by both names LOL)
The "Ruthie side" is starting to show through. She is getting her depth now.

She is the February born Isaac/Ruth kid


----------



## Southern by choice

@OneFineAcre  I think you are right- that blending of Isaac and Ruthie may produce a really pretty doe.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well Jane's little tiny doeling is really growing!
She takes as much per feeding as her much larger brother!
We are naming her  "Afterthought" - because she sure slid out like one! 
So strange how tiny she was... but WOW is she a sassy little thing! Very robust and growing very well.
We disbudded 4 goats tonight but then we ran out of cold icepacks so she is spared til tomorrow night.

My DD brought her in and gave her a bath! LOL DD LOVES this lil goat.
Her barn name will be CC or Chrisse

She thinks she is the boss of everything even the dogs!


----------



## goatgurl

catching up with everyone so i'm going to combine threads and tell you how nice the two black lamancha doelings are.  yup, keep them both.  and jane's baby girl is a little doll.  you need to keep her too.  just sell some of GW's nigies to make room in the barn.  i'm sure she won't mind.    and since we are talking about @Goat Whisperer and her nigies I have give her a big pat on the back for a show well done.  so proud for her.  can't forget littlebit, she has been working hard too. I know you are proud of the whole bunch.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Well Jane's little tiny doeling is really growing!


Yeah, almost as big as the dog's hind leg now!


----------



## Southern by choice

Baby goats!




 



 



 



 



 
Always airborne! Look at those ears! 


 

And then this happened! 
Ruined my little baby goats fun!
The Nubian buckling stepped in this nest and was getting all bit up- crying and stomping his foot.
We got those bad ants! Ruinin' my babies day! 


 

And just because I  them! JJ and Olaf- best buds!


----------



## TAH

So cute!!!!


----------



## babsbag

So what does Miss Rita think of the baby goat in the house?


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> So what does Miss Rita think of the baby goat in the house?



Fine- remember Badger is always present.


----------



## babsbag

Once an LGD always an LGD. Good dog Badger.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Always airborne! Look at those ears! 
View attachment 36173

My vote for POW!


----------



## Bruce

It's a rabbit, right??


----------



## OneFineAcre

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Always airborne! Look at those ears!
> View attachment 36173
> 
> My vote for POW!


That should definitely be submitted for POW.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Those ears!! How can you not love Nubians the best!!!! Those are amazing pictures, what camera did you use to take them?


----------



## Southern by choice

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Those ears!! How can you not love Nubians the best!!!! Those are amazing pictures, what camera did you use to take them?


My cell phone lol

I want a real camera though... maybe if I sell some goats I can but a camera. 

Which means I will probably be stuck with my cell phone.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Southern by choice said:


> I want a real camera though... maybe if I sell some goats I can but a camera.
> 
> Which means I will probably be stuck with my cell phone.


 I wondered because I knew you wanted a real camera. Don't tell your DH but those pics are great for a phone!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thought I'd share this pic of Zephyr! I don't know whether or not we ever posted it here or not...
Zephyr is on the smaller side for her breed, when we got her at 7 months she was very wormy... we kept her in quarantine for a very long time and finally got her into better shape, but as a result she is small.
Like just meets the 28" mark and is 120#. Milks like crazy though! Her kids are beautiful (she does have a nice pedigree behind her) She has the best temperament out of the lamanchas and lives to be milked and loved 

She is referred as "the smiling goat". Look at her "smile"! 





(not a full udder in the pics)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a pretty girl!  Love her smile!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Carolina Girl & Clover are 6 weeks from kidding!
They both are getting very big, but Carolina girl is definitely wider.

These two are inseparable! Some might remember the "kidding storm" we had back in Jan 2016. 12 kids were born within 24 hours, followed by @babsbag 's arrival and a snowstorm 
These two girls were in that group. It amazes me that even though all these kids were born within hours of each other, pulled from birth and placed together that they still know their littermates.

Carolina in the front, Clover, and Katie in the back. They have no relation to Katie!


 

 

 

 



ETA: baby pic


----------



## Hens and Roos

we've noticed that litter mates hang together here too.  We've also noticed that Maggie's 4 does(2 born last year and 2 born the year before)will hang out together too.


----------



## Bruce

So you are saying that @babsbag storms in when she comes to visit???


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh yeah, she just takes over the place when she comes 


@babsbag  

I'm pretty sure she wanted to smuggle some kids home with her!


----------



## babsbag

Yup, I'm just family there now...I even evict the girls from their bedroom.  It was pretty fun to be there with all those babies and they would have fit in my luggage if no one was look.  @Goat Whisperer really needs to get on a plane and come and visit me but I might not let her leave so she'd better bring her favorite goat too.


----------



## Bruce

Well that is one way to snake one of her goats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Just caught up on this thread... Cute goats! I like the pic of Ruby with her front legs crossed, and the ones of Carolina Girl and Clover are cool!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

For those that may have missed it- we had a great show up in VA this week! 
This is the thread- 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/wings-caprines-dairy-goats-nrv-fair-va.36509/#post-513353


----------



## Southern by choice

Teeny tiny sure has grown!
Jane kidded her and she was more of an afterthough... she is doing great! 
She is spoiled rotten too.... helping us with yard work this afternoon...

Wings & Caprines TJ Tiny Chrisse






 

Loving this rear!


----------



## Mike CHS

Such really pretty and distinctive markings.


----------



## Devonviolet

What a cute little girl!

I might have been tempted to name her Oreo Cookie.


----------



## TAH

Devonviolet said:


> What a cute little girl!
> 
> I might have been tempted to name her Oreo Cookie.


My doe was named that before I changed it. BlAck and white lamancha. lol.


----------



## TAH

Southern by choice said:


> Teeny tiny sure has grown!
> Jane kidded her and she was more of an afterthough... she is doing great!
> She is spoiled rotten too.... helping us with yard work this afternoon...
> 
> Wings & Caprines TJ Tiny ChrisseView attachment 37342
> 
> View attachment 37340
> 
> Loving this rear!
> View attachment 37341


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CarolinaGirl kidded! She kidded a little early (Day 142), she kidded the same day we had the solar eclipse! It was an ongoing joke between SBC & I, I had (jokingly) said that the eclipse might cause CarolinaGirl to kid early. Sure enough the morning of I noticed she was acting a little odd and her udder had grown. Kept an eye on her but she still had her ligs and no discharge. We put her up in a stall around 10pm after the evening chores were finished. I watched "goat TV" for a bit and it looked like CarolinaGirl was starting to have contractions. She still had her ligs when I felt at 10PM but they were getting softer....
She started having some harder contractions and we realized she was actually kidding (we all know how they love to fake us out). At 10:45pm she had twin DOES! We have eclipse kids!   
The first doe was ready for the world and was active from the start. The second doe is a little slower and was quite "ready" but is doing okay. I was up with the second doe through the night, she seemed to be having a hard time regulating her body temperature. I'm still keeping an eye on her but she should be good to go. Very pleased with CarolinaGirl, she is a yearling FF and kidded with ease. Gotta love those wide rumps! 

Meet Wings & Caprines TTL Eclipse (black doe) and Wings & Caprines SE Totality (red doe).

Pic overload!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How precious!  Congrats!


----------



## Devonviolet

OMG!  They are beautiful!   Looks like picture of the week material to me!!


----------



## Bruce

I agree @Devonviolet


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  what a pair of cuties


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Awesome congrats! I love that you add in the flowering branch to the pictures... So cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats.
I didn't think about it at first, but we have a yearling named Eclipse.


----------



## animalmom

What?  Where's the pictures of the proud Mama?  A nice family photo or two or three would be appreciated!  Cute kids must have had a very pretty mom, but heck we wouldn't know since there isn't a picture of the mom.   Please and thank you.


----------



## Mike CHS

It always seems like an understatement to say that baby goats are cute but those little girls are super cute.


----------



## Southern by choice

Carolina Girl is keeping her sister Clover company. They are sisters, bred the same day. Their official due day starts tomorrow.

The kids are pulled for bottle feeding. I will ask GW if she will get a pic... but this is a day or two before kidding


 this is one at kidding


----------



## Devonviolet

Well, no wonder those two girls are _over the moon gorgeous!!!  _Their mama is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats! They're beautiful! Are you retaining any?


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congrats! They're beautiful! Are you retaining any?


LOL I asked the same thing... She said No that she needed to sell them especially since they were out of a FF.
I was shocked.

Still not quite sure if she was serious.... she has that kind of sense of humor.


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> LOL I asked the same thing... She said No that she needed to sell them especially since they were out of a FF.
> I was shocked.
> 
> Still not quite sure if she was serious.... she has that kind of sense of humor.



I can so hear her saying that with an absolute straight face. But what she is really thinking is 
"of course I'm keeping them, but if you ask a dumb question..."


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Carolina Girl is keeping her sister Clover company. They are sisters, bred the same day. Their official due day starts tomorrow.
> 
> The kids are pulled for bottle feeding. I will ask GW if she will get a pic... but this is a day or two before kiddingView attachment 37945 this is one at kidding


That one looks like she may have a very nice fore udder.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I can so hear her saying that with an absolute straight face. But what she is really thinking is
> "of course I'm keeping them, but if you ask a dumb question..."


I think you nailed that one!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Clover (CarolinaGirl's sister) kidded yesterday with a single buckling. He sure is handsome and hit the ground running!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Kidded yesterday at what time? Just curious...

He sure is cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! He's cute!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know it isn't so but each new one looks cuter than the last.


----------



## Devonviolet

Super precious!!!     For sure another Picture of the Week!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I am excited about these kids and yes, I will maybe possibly probably keep CG's doelings. Thinking about Clover's buckling too. I don't really NEED him but her FF is very nice, as is CG's. Decisions decisions. I think I will place Leah's remaining doeling (to justify keeping a CG kid).

Her is another pic y'all will like


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh, @dejavoodoo114 she kidded around 6pm last night. Poor girl labored a while, partly because she was too busy eating and wouldn't get down to business. @babsbag she kidded about 15-20 minutes after you called. Told you she was finally looking more serous  She was driving me crazy!



ETA tell me what pics you guys think I should put in the POW thread


----------



## Latestarter

#1 choice would be the last one you posted. Nuthin' better 'n a bucket o' goats!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

You know the 3 in the tub need to be in the POW!


----------



## Devonviolet

These are my favorites:


----------



## Mike CHS

I would buy a picture of those in the tub.  I can't remember anything cuter.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

They're beautiful! Congrats!

I'd love to see pics of how their dams turned out, too!


----------



## Southern by choice

We will post when we can get some pics- right now they are milked every 6 hours roughly then they will go to 8 hours then 2x day...
Right now we keep the udder pretty empty to mimic a kid being on them. 
CG gave 42oz the other day ....yesterday 48 .... their milk is still coming in. We think they are doing good so far.


----------



## goatgurl

what cute babies!  and I love the picture of the week.  nothing cuter than a bucket 'o babies.  glad the girls are doing well.  waiting on pictures tho


----------



## Goat Whisperer

For those following this thread, pics of CarolinaGirl & Clover's udders are posted in this other thread 

The girls did great at the show! 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ry-goats-rowan-county-fair.36741/#post-519636


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow it's been a while since I've posted on this thread! 

Fingers crossed for kids in five months! 

Foxy Lady was bred to Seth. 

Not the buck I had originally planned, but she just wasn't impressed with the buck I chose for her. She is a coming two year old and needs to start working. I told Foxy today that she can no longer be a free-loading slacker, time to work!

I will probably pull blood in 30 days and send it out for a check. She is timid around bucks and doesn't give them much opportunity. I left her with the buck all day, so fingers crossed she takes


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Oh! Thanks for reminding me! I was supposed to draw blood for preg checks this weekend! I will try and get that done tonight and give it to UT in the morning.


----------



## Southern by choice

This lil guy is 12 weeks old now!
This is Clover's single kid from August.

We separated him from Carolina's Girl's two does (Totality & Eclipse) during the State Fair weekend in Oct.

*He is a handful!* He has his mommas deep body! We are keeping him around for awhile.



 
He has a lot of Power for a lil guy- love those power house goats!


 
Meeting his Grandma


 
Trying to get a pic of his face- so uncooperative! 


 
Dancing! LOL He is a handful!  Look at that hair on his spine- it stands up - so funny!


 
He never stays still!  He was flirting... turned and I got this! I think it is a great pic- You can see how deep he is. Love his silly funny face!


 

Had to put this one up- I saw Ruby and had to getthis sweet girls face because I love her so much- when I was looking through I saw Clover and Carolina Girl in the back- Clover is this guys dam and Carolina Girl is the Aunt- these sisters love each other so much it is almost magical.


 
And of course Beautiful Ruth! The grand-dam...


----------



## CntryBoy777

At 12wks of age he is suppose to have spunk and energy....I really like his colors and markings....and that hair on his forehead and down his nose....that's a heck of an eagle point....the whole bloodline looks very well....


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks @CntryBoy777  - we are waiting to see how he grows out a little more....
I do not like real refined bone in legs, especially bucks... they are a little more refined looking (IMO) than what I like.
Not my goat though- It is @Goat Whisperer 's she makes the call. LOL
He is only 12 weeks so we will see.. I like lots of other stuff about him though.


----------



## Bruce

So if he doesn't work out, it is GW's fault right??


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> So if he doesn't work out, it is GW's fault right??


absolutely 

he will work out- he is a handsome buck... i like a bit more leg... yeah, I'm a leg gal


----------



## Bruce

He is a pretty attractive little guy, ears just the right size too


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have 10 does due to kid in February! 
So much to do! Need move the young bucks out of that area and powerwash the building and start prepping soon. I know the next month is going to fly by. 

Ruth is due mid March and is looking huge!
Now, she always looks huge. She's a big bodied, wide doe with a profound love for food. But I can see she definitely has a load of kids. So excited. 

Raina's kids were moving around today! So far she's the first doe we've seen movement on.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's a good thing you guys have so much free time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

JK! 


On another note… it's gonna be COLD!
Way to cold for my liking! Just so thankful we won't be getting loads of snow (snow = mud) 

Also glad we won't have goats due early January like we had originally planned. 



 

I have heated buckets for the does, so that's good. They need to stay hydrated! 

Going to go through a lot of beet pulp though  May end up having to pick up a few more bags. Going to call our hay guy tomorrow and see if he can bring a few more round bales over


----------



## Bruce

That is mud season weather for sure GW. Nothing worse (OK other than ice) than the temp bouncing back and forth across the freezing line. Of course when it thaws and makes mud then freezes again, YIKES mud ice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hay guy just dropped 2 more bales off 
This last bale (for the does) only lasted 10 days, guess they're eating more with the colder weather. 

@Bruce thankfully we don't have much mud right now, so the temps won't be too bad- if we don't get snow we will be fine.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We haven't had an extended cold spell like that in while.
Silver lining is it may help with parasites and mosquitos next year.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This cold snap hasn't been too bad! Had an issue with the heated buckets though… so they are not in use. Oh well.

I'm just glad that we haven't had any of that nasty white stuff. The sunsets have been amazing though.

Updated forecast: 



Got a weight on almost all the goats today, for deworming and just to track how much they've gained since being bred.

Raina is 130#, I thought she could use a little more size but after weighing her she's right where she should be.

Ruth (Nigerian) is 94#!!!
I knew she was carrying a load. I think this is the heaviest she's ever been! Can't wait to see how many kids she has. 

Trouble, who isn't bred (F-1mini mancha) is 116#. I just love that doe.

Boots really surprised me. She's our smallest Nigerian was about 45# before breeding. She was the smallest of quints and is a coming two year old. She's up to 60#! 

I was trying to worm a few does (we'll do this prior to kidding to help prevent a bloom) and was bitten by two of that goats 
I've been drenching goats for years. This was a first for me, and being bit TWICE?! Lucy and Boots are hormonal brats and BIT me while I was trying to deworm them! Both took a nice slice (of my hand) and drew blood.
Snots 


-------


Hope everyone is doing well & staying warm!


ETA: stupid spellcheck. Bit by the goats, not but. Grrr


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't think too many above the Texas state line is staying warm.   We are running several degrees colder than you guys but it is winter.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I actually don't mind these temps, as long as it isn't wet outside. The goats seem to be doing pretty good with the cold snap too. 

@Mike CHS when do you guys start lambing? I've been reading your thread but don't have much time to post. Looks like y'all are making so much progress and your Akbash is looking so handsome.


----------



## Mike CHS

I REALLY like that boy.   

We are going to have about a 3 month lambing season this time since I held some of the younger ones back because of size.  They all seem to be carrying now and should start in late February going through March for the main group.  The last two I put in with the ram should lamb in April.  With the way this cold weather is going I'm glad I didn't get them bred in August like I originally planned.  Thank you fence.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Finally caught up....

Can't wait to see this season's kids from you guys!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Getting closer to kidding time! 

Yesterday, I went ahead and vaccinated the first 10 does.

Today I spent most of the day mucking the kidding building, we were using half the building for some of the bucks so it was started to smell a bit. Finally kicked those bucks out to the back field (needed to build a better hay feeder first- that’s now done). Glad to have that done! Started working on getting all the old cobwebs down, will finish that up and then take the pressure washer to it. Hopefully I’ll get to that tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Cobwebs! You can never get rid of them! A lot of people don't realize cobwebs are highly flammable and can burn your barn down. but if you cut yourself badly and are bleeding, lay a cobweb over it and the bleeding will stop.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> A lot of people don't realize cobwebs are highly flammable and can burn your barn down.


I did not know that! Thanks for telling me! Now I have some ammo   I hate cobwebs in a barn- HATE them. Most of the time I get the snicker and the eyeroll.... you know the look that says, "it's a barn- there are cobwebs- get over it"... 

 oh yeah, now I can say "HEY THAT"S HOW BARNS BURN DOWN!"


----------



## misfitmorgan

Somehow i'm not sure you needed more ammo or that people will snicker less if you tell them thats how barns burn down


----------



## Southern by choice

Excuse the mess.... it is actually grit underneath but still wet and nasty from the snow and the thunderstorms we had the other night. Doesn't help that the grass is dormant- everything looks so dead. 

Leah 3 weeks to go. She is the first goat in the kidding line up.

She grew her baby belly fast and I was worried we may have 4 or 5 again.... but then lately she looks like trips.... then you see this and go 
She was posing, she said she was trying different poses to see if it made her look thinner. 



 



 

Do I look thinner?


----------



## BoboFarm

Good heavens! She's huge!


----------



## Hens and Roos

thinking 4


----------



## Goat Whisperer

BoboFarm said:


> Good heavens! She's huge!


She has kidded 3 times in the past, each time having quads or quints.
I am thinking triplets this time


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> She has kidded 3 times in the past, each time having quads or quints.
> I am thinking triplets this time


Big triplets? That is one wide load goat!!



Southern by choice said:


> Doesn't help that the grass is dormant- everything looks so dead.


Same here though it hasn't stopped the alpacas from thinking they can find something worth eating


----------



## misfitmorgan

She is very large...cant wait to see what she has!

Our livestock do the same thing anything they can see ground.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

for healthy triplets from Leah!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just got this in! The goal is to have the kids on the lambar within a week. This is for the lamanchas & minus, we have another type on order. 



Went ahead and ordered 10 Pritchard nipples- need to pick up some silicone nipples from TSC (can’t find them anywhere else). Those are used to start them on the colostrum


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We could have babies in 1 week from tomorrow 

I did get to powerwash the kidding building last weekend, I didn’t have enough time to do it during the week. It was nasty 
I don’t usually use much soap in the buildings but it needed it… twice.
I rinsed, vacuumed, soap, rinse, vacuum soap, rinse, vacuum. This isn’t because of manure buildup either, we had used the building for our young bucks and they made it pretty rank while in rut. Just glad it’s done! I feel ahead of the game 
Have a dozen bales of pine shavings waiting.

Going to install some more light fixtures too. I was in one of the buildings today and realized we have a 4ft light strip, new, in it’s box. So I’ll be putting that up, probably in the “maternity ward” part of the building.

Still waiting on our other lambar from Hoeggers. SBC talked to them and the Pritchard’s are on backorder (they are waiting on the vendor) but they are great and are sending out the lambar itself (since we already have some Pritchards). Really happy to be using this company again. They’ve been through so much and I’d love to see them back on their feet. They’ll send the rest of the order later.

Got some extra supplements to keep on hand, jumpstart (always get a new tube prior to kidding), shoulder length gloves, clear nipples, bottles & puppy pads… I’m sure I’m forgetting something  LOL
TSC was out of Nutri- drench so will need to get some from SS. Everything else we already have in the goat cabinet.

I’m also really happy to find the GOOD bulb syringes. Now, y’all can laugh but when you pull kids at birth, and you are responsible for clearing the airways, it makes a difference.
I had one I really liked last year, but Rita snatched it and chewed it up 
I haven’t been able to fine the type I like locally, but found a 3 pack on Amazon 
So yes. I am very happy about that and laugh if you want.  I’m happy- it’s the little things in life 


The round bale hay feeder is working out great. The bale is lasting longer and is saving me time.

Also, I will probably post more in another post but we finally have found minerals that the does will eat. We have had a hard time finding something that they like. We’ve tried many different kinds and the goats never eat them like they should. A friend told us about a cattle mineral that her goats love, so we picked up a bag. We are on the second bag and they love it. Makes me feel better since they are carrying kids. We have fed about 25# in 2 weeks.

I am loving all the little udders coming on. Really excited about Raina. She’s looking great.

Since we are going to be on performance programs I went ahead and transferred Ruth & Leah to ADGA. Should have don’t that some time ago, I have had the transfer records for almost a year now 


Anyway, I’m excited. Babies are coming


----------



## Goat Whisperer

On another note- our does are complete brats. Hormonal snots. They are terrorizing each other. Millie took a cheap shot at Red doe yesterday and knocked her over. For no reason  And Jane was following Leah around trying to butt her. Ruth and Bingo are being total babies though. 

I might separate Millie and Mariah until some of the others kid. 

CarolinaGirl, Clover, Boots, and Foxy have decided that they are going to sleep in the “baby pen” at night. Smart girls. 
(The “baby pen” is where all the 2017 kids sleep. They go into this area at night so that they can have their own hay/feed and shelter without competition from the other does. )


----------



## misfitmorgan

Can't wait to see all "500" of your adorable goat kids this year!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Great temps for kidding.
Really hope we don’t get all this rain


----------



## Wehner Homestead

you’ve got enough mud to deal with already!! I keep looking for Leah updates (who am I kidding?! I want to see pics of Nigee kids!)


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Day 145 is Sunday the 11th


----------



## Bruce

Right around the corner!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Goat Whisperer said:


> Great temps for kidding.
> Really hope we don’t get all this rain
> View attachment 43500


I would LOVE those kidding temps, i would even happily take the rain!











I know mud is a real problem for you guys down south, i would take mud over frostbite kids though.

Can't wait for the 11th


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Those are pretty terrible temps. So thankful we are in NC!

Leah had some “stuff” stuck to her rear end. Today is technically day 144 (12am here)
Probably nothing but she didn’t go to her normal hay spot either when I put out alfalfa. Don’t want to move her to the kidding building until daylight or else she’ll get stressed. I’ll probably move her tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have rain starting here and suppose to get it until sometime Mon....don't know if it is headed there, but hope she has them before the wet gets to ya....or it will be that "Doe Code" thing that comes into play....


----------



## Southern by choice

2:30 am just got the cake out of the oven... cooling now. I'm tired.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It’s been raining on/off all day today. 

Went ahead and moved her so we can monitor her. I doubt she’ll go tonight or tomorrow, but she seems to be positioning and the kids must be hitting a nerve so she’s a little slower on her rear leg/s. 
She’s stretching a lot and doesn’t want to be touched. I can wrap my fingers around her tail head but I can still feel her ligs. They are definitely starting to shift though.
She kids very quickly, last year she had quads in under 15 minutes.


----------



## Mike CHS

She has to be miserable.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Poor darling!   Hope she goes quickly and all is well!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

all goes well!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Come on Leah drop them babies!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Leah kidded!!! 

This morning she was acting suspicious. I didn’t check her ligs because she hates it. But you could tell she was close. 
No discharge or anything. 

At 11am She laid down and birthed twins in less than 5 minutes. 

Yes, only twins  

Both are doing great. Doe is just over 4#, and a buck at 3#. 

Leah is a pro. She is so calm and relaxed and kids with such ease. The buck presented with the head only, legs were turned back. She had no issue birthing him. We didn’t even have time to straighten his legs. 

Really happy with twins. Leah is such a hard working doe and I think she deserves an easy year 

Pics later.


----------



## BoboFarm

They must have been comfortably stretched out in there 

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm no judge with goats but I would have bet on at least trips if not quads.  Congrats on the twins though.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Way to go Leah


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whoop!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't ya wish they were all like that?....Congratulations!!...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on healthy kids from Leah! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on the twins!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pics as promised  
Boy- so little compared to his sister! 3# 



 



 


 

Girl


----------



## misfitmorgan

More blue eyes!!


----------



## lalabugs

They are adorable. Congrats!


----------



## BoboFarm

Heaven help me! Absolutely adorable


----------



## Bruce

Those baby goats sure are cute.


----------



## Mike CHS

That's cuteness overload.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Completely adorable!!! Love their markings! Congratulations!! Are you letting Leah raise them or is GW Mama this time around?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh WOW!!....what a pair they are........


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I’m pretty happy. I keep reminding myself that I’m not keeping the doe. 

@Wehner Homestead 
I’m always mama  
We bottle feed all our kids, so far they are doing good. They were eating every 3-4 hours, but are doing a little better now. I fed that at midnight, 4am (they woke me up) and again at 8am, 11:30am, 3pm, and a little snack a few hours later. I check on them a bit ago and they didn’t seem interested in eating. By their 3rd day they can usually go through the night.

We had a scary day with Red doe yesterday. 
Today is better, but she is not out of the woods yet. Prayers would be very appreciated


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers definitely headed your way for Red!


----------



## Queen Mum

Babies, babies, babies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

How’s “Red”? I know she was really struggling and has crossed my mind several times. I’ve said a prayer for her each time and thought I’d check in to see how she is...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks for checking in. It’s touch and go. Sometimes she seems like she’s doing okay, other times she’s having a really hard time. 
Upping the CMPK and PG

Thanks for the prayers. She really needs them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Thanks for the update! I’ll continue saying them then!


----------



## Southern by choice

So many in the stalls now. The wait is on. 
I have to say I am really excited about Raina and Tiffany. Both will be FF Lamanchas. Tiff is a recorded grade.
Raina's udder is looking gorgeous. I  mean gorgeous! We will see how it is once she kids. Not due til the 1st.
Tiff's udder is looking beautiful too!  Really hoping for a doe because she is out of Millie (NOA) so we are breeding up for better confirmation and udder. This will put Tiffs kids at 75%.  
She (Raina) was bred for Standards this year. Either next year or the following I will use her in our mini program. 
She is a snot right now. Very hormonal. If Tiff is laying down Raina will come along and kick her out of the spot because lil miss primadonna wants to be there.
Poor Tiff. Tiff is so super sweet. 
Red, well Red steals your heart, so started ou t here as a bit of a bully. She was still a young kid/doe. She is super quite, super non demanding. Through the Preg Toxemia she has really bonded... of course more with GW. (the things GW will do to steal my goats! )   GW really has fallen for her. She is taking excellent care of her. 

Boots is due now. (FF ND)
Bingo is due now. (2F Mini Mancha)
Lucy is due now. (3F ND)
Red is due now. (FF Lamancha)

Next up are all the March 1st-3rd does. 
Mariah, Zephyr, Raina, Tiff, Ruby


----------



## babsbag

I need more kidding stalls...


----------



## Southern by choice

Me too Babs!  
Red may kid today. 
Bingo is so dropped I cannot believe she hasn't kidded yet.


----------



## Mike CHS

Everyone is pulling for you.


----------



## lalabugs

Praying for Red & easy birth. Can not wait to see all your kids.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like kidding city there!! I wish my back wasn’t injured so I could come down for a few days and join the fun. Prayers for healthy, safe deliveries for all and strength, peace, stamina, and wisdom for the family! Love to all!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck
We have one more due anytime now Dee
And then I think We have a break


----------



## Southern by choice

Pretty concerned about Red
I went in... decided I want my vet to look at her.
Thankfully got a call back immediately... on the way!


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best for Red!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

prayers going up for red


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yikes! Prayers for Red!!! Will be watching for your update...


----------



## Southern by choice

Vet just left. We need to keep doing what we are. Cervix not fully open but don't want to induce. She is close and doing ok. 
Red was such a good girl. D was very upset with all that was going on but he behaved himself. 
Once we were done we went in the house and chatted for awhile. 
So thankful. 
She really worried me tonight and of course GW. I rather make the call and all be ok then not make that call and wished I would have.
Meanwhile the goats are all crossing legs. 
It was gorgeous today... why they couldn't kid today I don't know.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Will continue praying that Red does fine and has those kids safely and soon, along with the others!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> It was *gorgeous today*... why they couldn't kid today I don't know.



That would be the why....mine always wait for the worse weather!

I hope Red has them babies soon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Lucy was brought up yesterday... so of course that means she kidded first! 

Buck/Doe twins

The buck...  

Went great. Boy 4.2 girl is 3.1
Pics to come.

I reminded myself... we are NOT retaining.


----------



## Bruce

"I will NOT keep any of the goat kids this year, I will *NOT* keep any goat kids this year!!"


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> "I will NOT keep any of the goat kids this year, I will *NOT* keep any goat kids this year!!"


Whoa, now I didn't say I wouldn't be keeping any!
I am keeping minis, some lamanchas and maybe some dwarfs. Just not alot.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, so only 40 or 50!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new kids


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on a safe kidding for Lucy and two healthy kids! Can’t wait to see pics.

Red!!!! Pulling for you next girl!


----------



## Baymule

How is Red doing? Tell her she has lots of love coming from BYH!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> How is Red doing? Tell her she has lots of love coming from BYH!


She seems brighter eyed today. Ate all her beet pulp and feed today! She’ll get more later, trying to leave it out free choice, but you don’t want her overeating in one sitting. It’s all a balancing act. One moment she wants the luxury alfalfa, the next she want plain ol’ grass hay. Our vet told us we’re doing everything right and thinks she’ll make it. 

@Bruce even though we’ve been doing this for some time, we try to be very thorough. When you have a “sick” animal the “what if’s” always go through your mind. I think I/we have been even more stressed because we’ve seen a lot of cases of toxemia in several other local herds this year. A breeder up the road just lost a goat to toxemia/ketosis/something similar. It’s scary. All these goats are in excellent condition and well taken care of. It just goes to show you, it can happen to anyone. 

I can really appreciate my Nigerian Dwarfs- they are such hardy goats and rarely have these issues. 

I would like to thank everyone here on BYH, this is such an awesome group. Thanks for thinking of us and Red doe. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. You guys are the best.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on Lucy's kids!!

You could keep one....or two.....or 15..... 

Come on Red drop your kids already ,they are cooked enough!


----------



## Southern by choice

Very tired but wanted to update-

Red kidded this morning! Twin does!

Boots kidded this evening! Twin Bucks!   More on that later. 

Mixed pics because we had a bunch out.
Leah, Lucy and Reds kids...
Left - Lucy x Isaac buckling    Right Leah X Seth Doeling



 

Lamancha does "Red" X Kenji kids


 
Lucy X Isaac Doeling


 

L to R  Leah's lil boy, Lucy's lil boy, Red's Lamancha girls


 

Baby LOVE 


 



 

Sassy Leah doe


 



Boots X Isaac bucks... more about this later.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Beautiful babies!! Try to catch a nap. I know you still have Does to monitor. So thankful that Red has kidded!!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Love love love Lucy's buckling!


----------



## misfitmorgan

They are all so gorgeous.

Wow what a size difference in Boot's bucks!


----------



## Baymule

Big hugs to Red! Job well done!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bingo kidded with triplet does this morning. We will be co-parenting these girls. 
2 erect eared and 1 elf eared 
Bingo is amazing! She will be two in March, this is her second kidding. She kidded trips on her 1st birthday and now trips just befor her 2nd birthday.
She is so super attentive. We want her to have that special bond- Just love this doe! Love her! 
The mini's are so unique, seems like all the mini's are the rest of the family's favorites.


----------



## luvmypets

I think Bingo is my favorite of your does, such a beautiful girl and with a personality to match  Not to mention triple does, ahh you must be ecstatic


----------



## Mike CHS

Those girls are precious.


----------



## BoboFarm

Congratulations on all of the beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great job Bingo!!


----------



## Bruce

How is Red doing now that she kidded?



Southern by choice said:


>


Do you get paid for those product placement ads?


----------



## Southern by choice

Just because they are so cute! turn on the sound 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2027588413922953


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Completely adorable!!!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice Bingo is a Lamancha? You bred her for minis and you got some erect ears? I didn't think that was possible. What am I missing here?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Lucy's buckling just loves his humans!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Boots X Isaac bucks... more about this later.
View attachment 44129[/QUOTE]

When will we hear the details?


----------



## Devonviolet

Per usual, I'm playing catchup!  LOVE, LOVE LOVE all your kids!!!  
  ​And triplet DOELINGS,  How awesome is that ?!?!?!?!  

Your goats all have the cutest little kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice Bingo is a Lamancha? You bred her for minis and you got some erect ears? I didn't think that was possible. What am I missing here?


Bingo is a F1 mini lamancha (50/50). She was bred to Henry for F2 50/50 kids. You have a 50% chance of erect eared kids, 25% for gopher, and 25% for elf. 

@Bruce Red is doing so much better! Her milk is really coming in and she is looking very nice. 
She even hopped on the milkstand yesterday, which was a nice surprise as I have just been milking her on the ground because her feet/legs were still swollen and tender from the toxemia.



Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Boots X Isaac bucks... more about this later.
> View attachment 44129



When will we hear the details?[/QUOTE]
SBC will probably post the details soon, it's good and bad.  

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Just because they are so cute! turn on the sound


TOOOOO Cute!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Oh no
I hope everything is OK with Boots kids


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Oh no
> I hope everything is OK with Boots kids


Boots is fine. But I will share more info on the one kid when I get a chance.

We have 5 more in the stalls- actually 4 Mariah is still in the field she isn't ready ... the other 4
Ruby
Zephyr
Tiffany
Raina

are in- they can go anytime... looks like they want to drag this out... they are on days 146 and 147  today.


Separated Bingo's kids last night -we want to get them on a bottle ... she milked 3 lbs this morning. Bingo will be 2 years in March this is her 2nd freshening.  She is 5 days fresh.


----------



## Southern by choice

So tired. Cannot believe Ruby hasn't kidded. Her udder is huge.
I guess I will be checking the monitor every hour all night again. 

I tried to get a nap today- never really happened. I am sooooo tired.

Bingo milked 3 more lbs.- total 6 lbs- not bad


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know....ya'll aught to just build ya a sitting room onto their housing and grab a sleeping-bag and a cot....run ya a bit of electric and a small room a/c and little electric heater so ya can at least grab some shut-eye in whatever the season. Ya'd already be close by and wouldn't have to deal with to much weather to and from.......but, then ya are planning on moving, so might be better saved to find something better fitting.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Zephyr is in labor!


----------



## Southern by choice

doe buck twins

big girl


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay - congrats!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hang in there SBC!!....that'll give ya some adenaline to make it to the next one....Congrats!!....hope all goes well....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hang in there SBC!!....that'll give ya some adenaline to make it to the next one....Congrats!!....hope all goes well....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Congrats on all the kids


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good job Zephyr!!!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya know....ya'll aught to just build ya a sitting room onto their housing and grab a sleeping-bag and a cot....run ya a bit of electric and a small room a/c and little electric heater so ya can at least grab some shut-eye in whatever the season. Ya'd already be close by and wouldn't have to deal with to much weather to and from.......but, then ya are planning on moving, so might be better saved to find something better fitting.....


Nah, if she did that the doe would hold the kid in forever!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Goat Whisperer

More babies born!

Yesterday morning Tiffany was acting like she was thinking about going into labor. Mariah's udder was starting to fill. She still had her ligs, her tailhead was getting softer, but she didn't look ready. She was still in the field, but I was going to bring her up that evening. 

Tiffany started to pickup that afternoon. Long labor, she wasn't in distress so we watched and waited. 

At around 4pm I go out to go check Tiffany and see if she was interested in any molasses water since she was getting tired out. 
Walking out, I hear a newborn cry. We have 10 kids already....but this wasn't one of their cries. 

I run out to the field, frantically looking for a kid.... It was lightly raining which means all the goats are in the barn.... possibly stepping on/hurting the newborn....  

There in the middle of the barn was Mariah's single doeling! Mariah was out eating hay, she didn't seem to care for the kid. I LOVE OUR LGD'S! Pete stood guard at the back gate into the barn and Blue stood guard at the front. They allowed NOT ONE SINGLE GOAT near that lil kid. They had also apparently helped clean her off. She was dry as could be and I could smell the fluids on their faces. I just love these dogs. Who knows what could have happened to that kid. Mariah would have never been left in the field if we didn't have these dogs. I know if I miss something, they will take care of it for me. They are true guardians!

Finally, after all that excitement Tiffany decided it was time. Poor girl had 2 big babies. It was a bit rough on her, but she got through it. She was in a bit of shock at first. She had buck/doe twins. The doe is a good size but the buck is really big, and his head is massive.
We will probably start her on some supplements, she lost more blood than we would have liked and tore a little. She's sore today but much better than last night.

This morning Raina decided it was her turn. Easiest kidding ever! No drama, just laid down and had her kids. They are beautiful! 
She had twin DOES! 


Next is Ruby. Of course she waited. Brat! 

 Pics will come later


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see pics!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's always an adventure but a good one.  Congratulations.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!....
Sounds like ya got a good jump on the doe:buck ratio, tho it does make for some hard/tuff decisions before long....sure Glad the "Boys" did their part and things went well.....


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## Southern by choice

Guys, I am still crazy busy but wanted to sneak this in before @Goat Whisperer 

I am in  
Raina's doeling! One of them. 
DH saw her and said wow she is pretty! That is a nice looking goat! 
 I told Gw... she said, good thing he likes her because he'll be seeing a lot of her! 

Yeah, she is a keeper! She is taking after her crazy mum too! Raina is our Dancing Queen... looks like her daughter will be doing the same. Love this "ballet" pic!


----------



## babsbag

Cute kid. (aren't they all?)... I thought you weren't keeping any this year.


----------



## BoboFarm

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What beautiful markings!  Stunner!


----------



## Mike CHS

babsbag said:


> Cute kid. (aren't they all?)... I thought you weren't keeping any this year.



Nobody really believed that though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is gorgeous!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is Beautiful!!.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats.
Pretty kid


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Is Ruby still holding her kids hostage and costing you sleep??


----------



## MiniSilkys

Goat Whisperer said:


> More babies born!
> 
> Yesterday morning Tiffany was acting like she was thinking about going into labor. Mariah's udder was starting to fill. She still had her ligs, her tailhead was getting softer, but she didn't look ready. She was still in the field, but I was going to bring her up that evening.
> 
> Tiffany started to pickup that afternoon. Long labor, she wasn't in distress so we watched and waited.
> 
> At around 4pm I go out to go check Tiffany and see if she was interested in any molasses water since she was getting tired out.
> Walking out, I hear a newborn cry. We have 10 kids already....but this wasn't one of their cries.
> 
> I run out to the field, frantically looking for a kid.... It was lightly raining which means all the goats are in the barn.... possibly stepping on/hurting the newborn....
> 
> There in the middle of the barn was Mariah's single doeling! Mariah was out eating hay, she didn't seem to care for the kid. I LOVE OUR LGD'S! Pete stood guard at the back gate into the barn and Blue stood guard at the front. They allowed NOT ONE SINGLE GOAT near that lil kid. They had also apparently helped clean her off. She was dry as could be and I could smell the fluids on their faces. I just love these dogs. Who knows what could have happened to that kid. Mariah would have never been left in the field if we didn't have these dogs. I know if I miss something, they will take care of it for me. They are true guardians!
> 
> Finally, after all that excitement Tiffany decided it was time. Poor girl had 2 big babies. It was a bit rough on her, but she got through it. She was in a bit of shock at first. She had buck/doe twins. The doe is a good size but the buck is really big, and his head is massive.
> We will probably start her on some supplements, she lost more blood than we would have liked and tore a little. She's sore today but much better than last night.
> 
> This morning Raina decided it was her turn. Easiest kidding ever! No drama, just laid down and had her kids. They are beautiful!
> She had twin DOES!
> 
> 
> Next is Ruby. Of course she waited. Brat!
> 
> Pics will come later


Great dogs. Amazing how they protected the newborn. What are they?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you! They are Anatolian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees crosses. @Southern by choice bred this litter, they are amazing dogs! 

This is an old pic (over a year old) of Pete and Blue


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

How's Ruby?  Any news?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ruby is doing great. She had triplets on day 155

Unfortunately the third kid, a doeling, didn’t make it. It was presented upside down with only the head. SBC was able to get the kid out by repositioning it. It was a rough few minutes but Ruby is a trooper. 

The 2 remaining kids are doing great. A buck and doe  

I was shocked that she had 3. She was big enough for triplets but she’s an 8 year old doe who has only had twins up until this year.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good job Ruby! I know y’all are excited about a Doeling to retain!


----------



## Southern by choice

We are!  So very long 3 weeks, very tired.
I keep hopping on to see how everyone is doing and everyone's kids and lambs but then I have to either get off the computer, or brain dead and tired.

Disbudded 8 of the kids today!  Wears me out so I just stopped there. Have the next 10 to do. Next week I'll do the Nubians.


----------



## Baymule

You have some very pretty kids! All the busy comes at once, but that is better than dragging it out over a long period of time. I know y'all are tired, but you can sleep later. Go squeeze a kid!


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> You have some very pretty kids! All the busy comes at once, but that is better than dragging it out over a long period of time. I know y'all are tired, but you can sleep later. Go squeeze a kid!



My human kids are getting the loving!  A couple of the boys were here today so that was pretty awesome, DD is coming over tomorrow and I am just trying to spend a bit with the family.
Thanks Bay, we are pretty happy with our kids... but then again... babies are babies and they are all so precious.


----------



## MiniSilkys

When do you separate the buckling from their sisters? My buck is 10 days old and already mounting his sister.


----------



## OneFineAcre

MiniSilkys said:


> When do you separate the buckling from their sisters? My buck is 10 days old and already mounting his sister.


They do that
They will mount their brothers too
We either separate or band at 10 weeks


----------



## MiniSilkys

Thanks, I just saw him do it today and got worried.


----------



## Southern by choice

MiniSilkys said:


> When do you separate the buckling from their sisters? My buck is 10 days old and already mounting his sister.


Nigerian Bucklings are separated by 7- 8 weeks. The doelings can cycle as early as 9 weeks, but usually start at 12 weeks. Generally we separate all bucks and does either right away or within a few weeks. We bottle feed so it is easier to just have boys in one place and girls in another.  
Sadly seen too many 2-3 months old doelings get bred - not on our farm, but many others.

The Mini's and the Lamanchas are able to go later, our minis though we still remove by 8 weeks, the standard breeds 12 weeks or so. If they seem really randy then earlier.
Like I said now we just separate into groups a bit earlier. We ended up keeping a wether around (he is a sweetie) just for those times when we have a single buckling and he needs a companion. Most of the time we breed the goats in groups but sometimes we will have one that is a loner (out of our normal season) so it is nice to have a companion for a single goat.

I think Nigerians come out ready to mate! LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was doing some research on Ruby's genetics. I knew she was a good doe. But I don't keep up with her genetics as much as I do the Nigerians and Lamanchas. 

I didn't realize that Ruby's granddam, had 1st place and 1st place udder at the 2004 Nationals


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Who was her granddam?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Who was her granddam?


SGCH J-NELS RN GUMDROP 

LA: 4-09 VEEE FS 90


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Snapped a few pics the other day. Babies on the lambar  

Lamanchas




Nigerians....with a lamancha trying to steal. They are usually separated by breed during feeding.  


 
This is what happens when you don't separate the Nigerians LOL Lil' piggies


----------



## MiniSilkys

Your Nigerians have great colors.


----------



## TAH

Love them all!!! 

I need myself some lamanchas... Well, I actually may be in for minis.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

We needed to send out pics and have been behind. We took over 280 pictures, used bottles instead of the lambar to try and get good pics.

It didn't work! 
I have to say these are some of the worst pics we have ever taken.  they all look swayed and plain dorky- these are the least bad of 280+ pics! 

Oh well... I'll post a few anyway... don't judge me!

Recorded Grade Tiffany's doeling ( Sire Black Tie Affair)


 

She is definately one of Millie's kin! 


 

These two are out of the doe we call "Red" Sire is Kenji (kid from last year - he was out of Zephyr and Taipan)
The red Chamoisee doeling


 

Sister- The blk/white/moonspotted one- Kind of wild looking... 


 

The moonspots over the eye is kinda creeepy- kinda interesting... I just think it is wild, never had this coloring before but I do know where it comes from the grand sire and sire


 



 



 

This is the buck from Zephyr and Black Tie Affair


 

Here he is again talking to the ladies 


 

Here is his twin sister- We were SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping for a doe from Zephyr! Sweeet!


 

Next group of pics coming....


----------



## Southern by choice

Next group...

Raina's (and Black Tie Affair) doeling


 



 

Sister-


 

Mariah doeling
Terrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrible pic
She is so elegant , I need to get a good pic of this doe.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Love seeing the baby pics!  Where are the Nigies'?


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Love seeing the baby pics!  Where are the Nigies'?



LOL Being little wild children! 

The Nigerian pics came out horrible!  Hoping to get some in the next few days.  Today they have wind advisory in effect. Calling for 30-35 MPH wind gusts... 
Mini pics ...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Loving your Lamanchas!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Don't know how @Goat Whisperer is still standing! I have had to lay down twice today to sneak in 30 minute cat naps.

Next year we will induce Ruth. This is 2nd year in a row that she wants to do this meandering labor and then deliver middle of the night.
These are the events...
Ruthie started losing her plug around 6 pm... surely she will go soon we thought... 10pm nope, 11pm nope,12am nope,1am nope,2am nope,3am nope! We fall asleep in the family room- my son too...waiting... I guess I dozed off at 3:00am at 3:30 am GW falls asleepfrom exhaustion. I Pop up at 3:53am and she is cleaning a kid and another is coming out... we fly out the door! We are clearly not awake! See she has one cleaned,second one she is cleaning and 3rd one is now on the ground! Really Ruthie!? In *23 minutes* that we were sleeping she had 3 beautiful kids! 2 does and a buck! So happy! She did great! We are really happy for the person who has first reserve on the buckling. He is stunning!
The two does are just - I don't even have words... so cool. Bobsie twins!  They look like they were dipped in red... or is it black? LOL
The second we saw the red one we were both like WOW...I think GW was hoping it was a girl. Boy! He is big! 
This was a repeat breeding of Ruth/Lil Joe... next year we will do repeat of Ruth/Isaac. Have loved these breedings! 

Pics are not the best- did try to get a few today but just didn't work out.

Our friends came today with their tractor and got so much done out there. Moved MUD! Literally! Scraped the baby pen, scraped the front field by the barn, moved a bunch of compost and mud... we had to take fences down and move and shift goats so they could go from place to place... they were awesome. Fences back up... we have a lot more work to do but that was the first step. Of course it is going to rain again for 2 days. WE can't get a break.
Need to bring in some crush and run or something and mix that in and pack it. They we can bring dirt in for the soil erosion and replant while no goats or chickens etc is in the one area.

Had to cancel our milktest tomorrow. Our tester is sick with the flu. She sounded terrible the other day... DH dropped by and she was at the drs. Glad she went. I was pretty worried about her.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Had to cancel our milktest tomorrow. Our tester is sick with the flu. She sounded terrible the other day... DH dropped by and she was at the drs. Glad she went. I was pretty worried about her.


Bad luck, end of the flu season and she has to get it just when we think we are out of the woods 



Southern by choice said:


> Don't know how @Goat Whisperer is still standing! I have had to lay down twice today to sneak in 30 minute cat naps.


Could be that GW is a wee bit younger than you. Youth comes with more stamina. We USED to have it, remember?


----------



## sfgwife

Love the top one here


----------



## Southern by choice

Thought I'd stop in and update at least the kidding thread... we are screaming busy still. 
Charlotte (lamancha) kidded  today... Jane(lamancha bred for minis) is also due and any day now. Prynne (lamancha)at the end of the month and a break til the next 6 in June.

Charlotte had a single buck, and I must say I am pretty happy about it. Glad for the single honestly -we have already decided on some of the does we are retaining so this made it much easier!
I will admit this is the first buck we have had on the farm that within the first hour we could clearly see just what a nice breeding this was. We took a gamble and bred Charlotte to Charlie.. we know his pedigree fairly well but it was still a "hmm wait and see".  We are co-raising this buckling.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!! He looks really nice!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

@OneFineAcre  Isaac and Jane's kids came late Wed night 11:10 and 11:25. Buck/Doe twins!  
We were hoping for twin bucks because we had reserves... but just as well. So glad we did get a doe.  


This are mini's. F-1 50/50.   Really excited about this breeding!
Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Southern by choice

Jane is doing great, we are co raising the kids. 

Was shocked the doeling had so much white!  
The buck is a silvery color that the camera isn't picking up on.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congrats on the latest cuties!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks all. The lil girl has definitely started to unfold so to speak and I really like her. She is all legs though right now. Isaac was leggy as a kid and Jane is long legged too. 
Here is a pick of Poppy.
Poppy is huge - the pics take 10 lbs off easily.  I cannot ever get a good pic of this doe. Either I don't have a camera on me or when we try she is not cooperative.

Not doing much this spring show wise. All our Nigies are due in June, so AFTER the main shows.
Don't want to take a bunch of FF Lamanchas or Jrs either...
but we are still trying to get them use to a lead .
Not going well. 
Poppy was mad as heck! Shaking her head and fighting, then she'd stand still and tense up. Oh boy do we have our hands full! She just wants to play with the cloth on the porch! Silly girl!

Poppy!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hester Prynne or Prynne for short will be day 145 on the 25th!
She is in a stall even though we are at 142 because she is awfully soft and legs are dropping down... rather her be in a stall then a FF in the barn with a bajillion goats.  
I know the dogs will tend to her but a FF is always a bit scary for me. 

THEN we get a BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well... a month anyway.


----------



## sfgwife

Beautiful baby! But omg that snowball bush!!!! I need some cuttings of THAT!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

sfgwife said:


> Beautiful baby! But omg that snowball bush!!!! I need some cuttings of THAT!


...If you are ever in the area @Southern by choice probably wouldn't mind 


In other news... Got hooves & shots done on the next 6 does due. Tomorrow I will tattoo a bunch of kids. Poor babies. 
Show season is coming up. Really liking being on milktest! So much great information. We will probably do a post on this later  

The minis (born in March) are getting quite chubby. I haven't weaned them yet  

Raina is milking up a storm. She milked 8.6# on her first, and 10# on her second. A measured her that same week at over 11#. She is increasing and increasing. She is projected to milk over 2600# this year. She is a FIRST FRESHENER  

Pictured is Raina as a dry yearling. Second pic is milk from a 12hr fill, that is a 1 gallon bucket. She milked 5.75# and did the same thing that evening. She is following her momma's hoofprints big time. I don't have a great pic but she has great rear udder height, udder depth, and her lateral attachments are half way down her udder. IOW her udder is really socked on, which is great because with the amount of milk she is producing her udder needs to hold up. I would not be surprised if she milks over 3000# next year. Hopefully a SG in the making?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Falling behind on BYH! 

Foxy Lady (FF ND) kidded buck/doe twins on Tuesday, and CarolinaGirl kidded triplets today. 1 buck 2 does 

Pics to come later.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Up next: Trouble, Clover, Lemon, & Red Hot (Peanut).


----------



## goats&moregoats

Love, Love, Love the babies.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Trouble (mini mancha) had 3 does early yesterday morning! 

Yep, the final goats due are in a kidding storm.

Foxy- 1d/1b
Carolina Girl- 2d/1b
Trouble- 3d (2 elf eared and 1 erect eared)
Next- 
Clover- due now (145) 4th
Lemon- due (145) 4th 
Peanut- due (145) 7th


We will be glad when they are all done! 

If anyone is interested we will be listing goats soon. Weaning is coming up (from the earlier kiddings) and we will be placing Standard Lamanchas, Miniature Lamanchas, Dwarfs. We also have some yearling Lamanchas available.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Me! Me! I want them all! Lol I really wish I could come down and purchase another group. I’ll just have to save for spring. 

Congrats on the healthy kids and uneventful kiddings!! 

Since I know someone else is bound to bring it up, where are the pics??


----------



## Southern by choice

We are trying to get pics. Not easy though right now. Bottle feeding, up all night, heavy rains, trying to mow and clean, stalls needing changed with all the kiddings and we moved 25 baby goats to different field/buildings. Weighed everyone too. Plus milking and still cleaning up from the shows we are swamped. We did try to get pics. FAIL. We decided we were too tired and this was not fun right now. Several extremely hot days also meant bringing baby goats in the house. Too young and it was too hot.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Totally makes sense!!  you get a few dry, cooler days and lots of rest!


----------



## Southern by choice

Clover and Lemon kidded yesterday! 
Will update when we can.

Last one will probably kid today. (Red Hot aka Peanut)
Then we will be done for 2018! What a relief. 
Just exhausted.  We may milk does through this year and skip some breeding in the fall.

Completely burned out on kids.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Exhausted.

Red Hot aka peanut had ....

QUADS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I knew she was too big for trips, but did not expect quads.  

3 Bucks - 2#, 2.5#, 2.2#
1 Doe- 2.5#

Pics when we can

She is a yearling FF and a bit confused, we didn't leave any with her because we knew she'd step on them. We will reunite them today.
Peanut did great.  

6 does in the past 5 days. 15 kids.  

We are officially done with kidding for 2018


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  I was happy that our girls only gave us twins or triplets this year!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations on healthy does and kids!! Also on being done for the year!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ready for pic overload?  We have been so busy and the rain... oh goodness... the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really hard to get pics.
Here is the first batch...
Carolina Girl/Seth kids-

Wings & Caprines Raleigh (Buckling)



 

Wings & Caprines Willow Srpings


 

Wings & Caprines Fuquay Varina


 

Willow and Varina


 

Willow and Raleigh


 

(Birdie (Clovers girl Left)  Varina Right


 

Willow... again. 




They are just turned 2 months on the 1st.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Pretty!


----------



## Southern by choice

This is one of my very very very favorites this year. I love this doe.
She is a recorded grade. She is out of Tiffany and Black Tie Affair.

She is my lil baby girl, acts like a puppy. She is so super laid back and loving it is just too much! 

This whole line is super special to me, later I can go into more.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is beeee-you-teeee-fulllll!!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all. 
Without going into detail I was given an incredible compliment about the above doeling. Still kind of blown away about it. 


On to other things...

So, I woke up the other morning and was just discouraged. We have had more rain than anyone can imagine. Severe thunderstorms every day and night for weeks.  
Mud.
Grass 2 ft high
Can't unload hay because the van will sink
Can't clean buildings because can't keep the animals out long enough before another storm comes

But as I was thinking the Lord brought to mind to be THANKFUL!
Thankful that ...

we aren't flooded and having our home washed away
we have power
food
animals ok
and the land isn't on FIRE!

I realized I may be inconvenienced but be grateful. It humbled me. 
I started thinking about all the homes lost, all the baby pictures gone, all the special things parents keep, the memories... the lives devastated.
Later that day it stormed again.
I had a different perspective.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CntryBoy777

She sure is Superb!!!.....tho we are not experiencing anything like it now we have had periods like that too, sure hope it comes to an end so y'all can dry out....it really makes things miserable to endure it. I heard in the news that there is a dam that is being watched for bursting....hope ya aren't in that line of fire.....praying for all involved there.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was scrubbing walls and baseboards in the Living room so I had the camera on the shelf... my website hasn't really been overhauled in 2 years so we have been trying to get pics but never any time. We made an attempt...

I worked in the Living room and two people would run a goat up... I'd then run out the door and snap away.... then back in til the next one.
Surprisingly we actually got some good pics! 

Oh, and I was drinking coffee and answer phone calls all at the same time. Talk about multi tasking!  

This is Ruby's doeling - she had trips 2 does, 1 buck. 1 doe didn't make it. 

Black Jade- 
Could you all please pick #1 or #2 to update website with
#1


 

#2


 



 



 

this is her being a silly goat- I love Jade!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I like #1....I like the turn on the head, it shows off that Roman nose.........Love those ears!!....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I personally like how #2 shows off her neck.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Definitely 2


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks guys. I love that turned head too @CntryBoy777  but the others are right... pic #2 shows her elegant neck. 

So, as I try to update I have some other pics...

This one was not planned as you can see the clothes GW was wearing. We were sending pics to someone who is buying a bred doe so we offered her selection of bucks to choose from. 
I love this boy!!!  It was kind of neat because I had posted a pic elsewhere and ended getting quite a few messages... seems everyone wants to know his pedigree. 
BTW GW was all for keeping him... no disagreement there.
George is very powerful and I know you can't see in the pics but he has substance! I love him!

here he is at 3 months-


 

And now at 5.5 months  you can really see how wide he stands.


 



 

his baby beard is starting... so cute!


 


Oh and for the mini lovers out there... This is Jane's kid -  the cat loves to watch when we take pics... she is so cute. She photo bombed this one. LOL  she is 4 months
Her first time on a lead... I think she did pretty good all things considered.  @Wehner Homestead  thought you might enjoy this one. 


 



 

Jane's udder 
full -in the first pic
second pic was after she got real sick on the bad hay and she was losing weight, production dropped... still good here but she got so skinny. We have now gone to OAD milking- I don't care about the star etc... she just needs to dry off gain weight so I can breed her in the best health.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m curious about George’s genetics too. IF I recall correctly, he’s related to one of my girls...


----------



## Southern by choice

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m curious about George’s genetics too. IF I recall correctly, he’s related to one of my girls...


Cece and George have the same sire.


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> This is one of my very very very favorites this year. I love this doe.
> She is a recorded grade. She is out of Tiffany and Black Tie Affair.
> 
> She is my lil baby girl, acts like a puppy. She is so super laid back and loving it is just too much!
> 
> This whole line is super special to me, later I can go into more.
> View attachment 51078
> 
> View attachment 51077


Love that escutcheon a true thing of beauty.  Beautiful flow to that doeling.


----------



## Southern by choice

Daxigait said:


> Love that escutcheon a true thing of beauty.  Beautiful flow to that doeling.


Thank you. Escutcheons are a big pet peeve of mine.
It kinda freaks some people out when I say this but I want that escutcheon kissin' that vulva. 

One of the hardest things to work on with miniature lamanchas is that escutcheon height... and teat placement. We are working with these lamanchas with our mini program... we are hopeful LOL


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> Thank you. Escutcheons are a big pet peeve of mine.
> It kinda freaks some people out when I say this but I want that escutcheon kissin' that vulva.
> 
> One of the hardest things to work on with miniature lamanchas is that escutcheon height... and teat placement. We are working with these lamanchas with our mini program... we are hopeful LOL


yeah I sebt a picture of my new buck to my sister and I told her you won't appreciate why this picture is my favorite picture of my young buckling.  It was a picture of him from the back


----------



## Daxigait

New doeling AI breeding.  Cream-of-Kansas' EV Rumba.  He is a line bred on brown sugar Crown ambassador and he's a top brass grandson.



I also have two doelings I got out of a son of Smooth Operator that have fantastic backsides I just don't have pictures of them yet. I was too excited to get to twin does because I have six precious straws of Smooth Operator so I can breed them back to their grandfather.  

With what we've been saying it cracks me up to think of what people would think if they got ahold of my phone how many pictures I have the butt side of goats.


----------



## Baymule

Goat porn. Sounds a lot like Sheep porn. LOL LOL


----------



## Daxigait

Here is the picture of the buckling I sent my sister that I laughed about that she wouldn't appreciate.


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Goat porn. Sounds a lot like Sheep porn. LOL LOL


 Lol Actually, goat porn is when you do what I normally do you try to catch a picture of the two animals that you are reading that you're together but you accidentally get them more together than you intended.  I had some weird photos sometimes cuz my phone is so full of photos that it delays the camera sometimes.


----------



## Baymule

My sister won't eat at my house because I might prepare one of my animals for supper. I am such a barbarian. LOL


----------



## Daxigait

I'm just not strongly visual so I've done my best with pictures to keep a record I'm making a pictorial geneology including the significant 14 for all my goats so I can actually visualize and see and not rely on memory as a generations pass.  I want an actual record of what strengthened or lost or whatever so I can hopefully do the best I can breeding wise.

I have cobbled together as much as I can on animals that I bought some generations I can't find anything, but going forward it will all be there.


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> My sister won't eat at my house because I might prepare one of my animals for supper. I am such a barbarian. LOL


 I guess she's kind of like those people that answered that question where the meat comes from they said the store. Or she just doesn't want to know that every animal that she eats was somebody's.  Though I have to admit I have two separate categories.   The ones I know from the beginning areare go to be dinner, and my pets like some of my Dairy girls and there's just no way I would eat one of them.  I can let somebody else take it but I won't.  if things are more dire and I had to I suppose, but as it is I don't have to.   But I do raise a steer and eat him just fine even naming them things like Tim turn into meat and JD just dinner.


----------

